# BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5



## Anatoly79 (Jun 16, 2017)

*BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5*





*Root for BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V*

*Video Manuals:*

How to Root BlueStacks 4, install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 and update su binary (BSTweaker 6)
How to install Magisk on BlueStacks 5 Android 9.0 (Magisk On Nox by HuskyDG) (BSTweaker 6)
How to install Xposed Framework on BlueStacks 5 (BSTweaker 6)
How to Factory Reset and Change disk size in BlueStacks 5 (BSTweaker 6)


How to Root BlueStacks 4, install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 and update su binary
How to Root BlueStacks 4 and install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 + How to repair Root after updating BlueStacks
How to Root BlueStacks 4 with BSTweaker 5 and SuperSU 2.82-SR5
How to Root BlueStacks 4 with BSTweaker 4 and SuperSU 2.82
How to Root BlueStacks 3.50+ (Multi-instances) with BSTweaker 3 and SuperSU 2.82
How to Root BlueStacks 3.50 with BSTweaker 3 and SuperSU 2.82
How to Root BlueStacks 3.7 with BSTweaker 2 and SuperSU 2.82
How to Root BlueStacks 2.5, 2.6, 2.7 in one click
How to change default launcher in BlueStacks 4
How to remove Recommended Apps from desktop in BlueStacks 4
How to get BlueStacks 3 Premium
How to change the theme in BlueStacks 3
How to disable promo ads icon in BlueStacks 3
How to remove ads / disable Windows of Purchase in BlueStacks 2
How to remove Editor`s Choice (preset shortcuts) from the Desktop of BlueStacks
How to remove the Banner (bottom ads bar) from BlueStacks 2.6, 2.7
How to use BlueStacks 3N without Google login
How to use BlueStacks 3 without Google login
How to use BlueStacks 2 without Google login
How to remove Tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" & "Pika World" from BlueStacks 3N (a new way)
How to remove Tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" from BlueStacks 3
How to install Xposed Framework + XPrivacy on BlueStacks 4
How to Factory Reset BlueStacks 3
How to manually change IMEI/Android ID in BlueStacks 4
How to change IMEI/AndroidID/SimSerialNumber in BlueStacks 2
How to change the device model in BlueStacks 4
How to change device in BlueStacks 2
How to change resolution in BlueStacks 2
How to change DPI (Density) in BlueStacks 2
How to change Google Advertising ID in BlueStacks 2
How to add OBB or Data File (Cache) to Bluestacks 3N
How to compress the data of BlueStacks 4
How to increase Disk Size in BlueStacks 4 (256GB+)
How to increase Internal Storage and SDCard in BlueStacks 3
How to change Wallpaper in BlueStacks 3
How to quickly copy files on your PC to BlueStacks/ From BlueStacks to PC
How to decrease the size of the folder BlueStacks with the data
How to create multiple profiles/copies of BlueStacks 2
BlueStacks App Player Wiki
BlueStacks Net Blocker by @codelover (Now your can easily block BS from accessing internet without disconnecting from Internet completely)

** Write to me (Anatoly Jacobs) if you have any problems with BS Tweaker 6*
* .NET Framework 4 Client Profile or higher required.
* In advance I'm sorry for my bad English

*Credits:*
- @nitrosfr  (Arabic language)
- @ogeraisi  (Arabic language)
- JuJu2015 (French language)
- @Tommaso22  (Italian language)
- @Yhizsrhaell  (Portuguese-Brazilian language)
- @Aviven  (Portuguese-European language)
- @NovaProspekt (Spanish language)
- @R4DBoy  (Spanish language)
- @kellaman61  (Turkish language)
- @comicsrovio  (Vietnamese language)

- @Strike_SNC (Traditional Chinese language)
- @efi99 (Hungarian language)
- @justkillpl (Polish language)
- @TheGary06 (Spanish language)
- @py.qt (Turkish language)

@huskydg (https://github.com/HuskyDG/MagiskOnNox)
List of changes

*Download BSTweaker, BlueStacks and all additional files:  www.bstweaker.tk *


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Debug.*
If you have problems with BSTweaker, turn on the checkbox "Enable log" .
Do the actions that causes the error. Find the file date.bst.log.txt in the folder Log and send this file to me.









*BlueStacks 3 + BlueStacks 4 + BlueStacks 4 64-bit on your PC at the same time.*
Select the required version in the drop-down menu on the right. After that, be sure to run BlueStacks 1 time


----------



## sandiprickyroy (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for creating thread on xda


----------



## Sachin_Singh (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for creating official page on xda @Anatoly79


----------



## blackstorm90 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for this, its an incredible tool.


----------



## Droiyan3 (Jun 24, 2017)

amazing tool , thank you for that - is there any way we can support you>? :good::highfive:

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

I need to be able to change  Device ID,GUID,Phone Model and Google Advertising ID which  i found all besides Device ID .
Can you please tell me how to change that ?

thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 29, 2017)

Droiyan3 said:


> i found all besides Device ID .

Click to collapse



I know what is IMEI, Android ID, etc., but what is Device ID?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just added in BSTweaker 2. How to use BlueStacks 3 without Google login


----------



## abhieleven (Jul 2, 2017)

*failed to root*



Anatoly79 said:


> If you have any problems with BSTweaker turn on  "Enable log". Do the actions that causes the error. Find the file date.bst.log.txt in the folder Log and send this file to me.

Click to collapse



I'm getting this error

Adb:failed to copy 'suX86' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 2, 2017)

abhieleven said:


> I'm getting this error
> Adb:failed to copy 'suX86' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system

Click to collapse



What is your version of BlueStacks (official website bluestacks.com or not)? Have you tried to use other utilities for root (Kingroot or others)?
Try reinstalling BlueStacks and try to get root again on a clean system.
It seems you don`t have the file /system/xbin/bstk/su


----------



## abhieleven (Jul 2, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> What is your version of BlueStacks (official website bluestacks.com or not)? Have you tried to use other utilities for root (Kingroot or others)?
> Try reinstalling BlueStacks and try to get root again on a clean system.
> It seems you don`t have the file /system/xbin/bstk/su

Click to collapse



Thanks, Successfully rooted after reinstalling bluestacks. 
I'm using latest version of bluestacks. Thanks for BS Tweaker 2


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 2, 2017)

abhieleven said:


> Thanks, Successfully rooted after reinstalling bluestacks.

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your reply.  I`ll add a notice on this issue in the new version of BS Tweaker


----------



## lieuliau (Jul 8, 2017)

Do you know how to install Xposed on latest bs? It always bootloop for me.


----------



## abhieleven (Jul 8, 2017)

lieuliau said:


> Do you know how to install Xposed on latest bs? It always bootloop for me.

Click to collapse



I also have the same problem but trying to find the solution, if found I'll share here


----------



## kledsonalves (Jul 12, 2017)

Very thanks for this. Realy save me. Very thanks


----------



## alryan011 (Jul 14, 2017)

Can you add function to root other instances of Bluestacks 3?
It only recognizes the original one, but not newly created instances.
Also, if only you can, decrease size also of .vdi of other instances.
Thanks a lot and for this tool!


----------



## quade1337 (Jul 15, 2017)

*How to change IMEI/AndroidID/SimSerialNumber in BlueStacks 3*

How to change IMEI/AndroidID/SimSerialNumber in BlueStacks 3???


----------



## Gryaznulya2 (Jul 15, 2017)

доброго времени суток.
использую последнюю версию программы BlueStacks 3 и BlueStacks Tweaker 2.0 10.1 

в меню настройка неактивно левоее GUID поле при включенной или выключенной BlueStacks


----------



## mahendras73 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Cant change android id, imei, etc*

I installed bluestacks 3 yesterday. used bluestacks tweaker to root & install supersu. 
i.e., after installing bluestacks 3, opened bs tweaker, helpers tab, applied patch for  "Root for bluestacks", after this installed supersu & updated it.

Now when I try to change the  IMEI/AndroidID, etc using your method, cant as the patch button is greyed out. 

BS tweaker shows only 2 services running, BstkDrv & BstHdLodRotatorSvc & in settings tab, it shows Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False

Kindly assist. thanks


log file

7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Version: 0.10.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\Munnu\Downloads\BSTweaker2_0110\BSTweaker2\
Phones exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 032B0290-0434-059A-B606-DC0700080009
IMEI: 783059924171858
AndroidID: 20771B1664A357DB
WiFiMAC: F0:08:40:20:76:22

7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.10.21.8255 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=IN caCode=840 pcode=ecab OEMFEATURES=2145283 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=e81523d2-9a33-a17b-f1ba-c84eacbad28d caSelector=se_310410 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=15543806 amd=0 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:1212:True
7/19/2017 1:20:42 AM:Info:Get Info:True
7/19/2017 1:21:07 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
7/19/2017 1:21:17 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\InstallDir:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Stop:BstHdLogRotatorSvc:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Full Stop:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Stop:BstHdDrv:False
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Try to kill:HD-Quit:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Kill:HD-Quit:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Kill:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:No need kill:BlueStacksTweaker2:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Kill:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Kill:True
7/19/2017 1:21:28 AM:Force Kill:False
7/19/2017 1:21:34 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 19, 2017)

mahendras73 said:


> Now when I try to change the  IMEI/AndroidID, etc using your method, cant as the patch button is greyed out.

Click to collapse



Developers of BlueStacks have changed the way to identify the uniqueness of the computer.

Try the new version 0.12.0.


----------



## mahendras73 (Jul 19, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Developers of BlueStacks have changed the way to identify the uniqueness of the computer.
> 
> Try the new version 0.12.0.

Click to collapse



The new verison of BS Tweaker worked. Thanks a lot, much appreciated Anatoly79


----------



## lieuliau (Jul 20, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Developers of BlueStacks have changed the way to identify the uniqueness of the computer.
> 
> Try the new version 0.12.0.

Click to collapse



Can you please take a look at how to install Xposed on bs3? It always stuck at loading screen for me after install framework. It's the only missing feature I need. Thanks a lot!


----------



## SoberD (Jul 21, 2017)

*BSTweaker not working for myself*



Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 2 (0.12.0) beta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You for your hard work.I am unable to get BlueStacks 3 Rooted with BSTweaker The Bluestacks lights and ADB stay Red,going into helpers root bluestacks all are Greyed out just want to let ya Know Thanks again!!!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 22, 2017)

SoberD said:


> Thank You for your hard work.I am unable to get BlueStacks 3 Rooted with BSTweaker The Bluestacks lights and ADB stay Red,going into helpers root bluestacks all are Greyed out just want to let ya Know Thanks again!!!

Click to collapse



Maybe the firewall blocks the adb-connection. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgtovZS5mvs&lc=z131zfirvqyrt3d5j04chfupooefhxuqiag.1489414325478162
Try the following operations:
Close BSTweaker. Run bluestacks. Wait for full loading. Open command line (WIN + R   cmd) and run next commands:
cd "c:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks"
HD-Adb.exe kill-server
HD-Adb.exe devices
HD-Adb.exe get-state
Write me the results of those commands﻿


----------



## thyaguster (Jul 23, 2017)

If you have problems running the Tweaker (like application closing) try installing .NET Framework latest version.
(a friend of mine using Windows 7 couldn't run it, that was the solution)


----------



## treypop (Jul 25, 2017)

Is there any way I can flash a zip to BlueStacks?


----------



## MasterOran (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey nice guide.

Did you managed to install Magisk into the Bluestack?


----------



## Rasheel (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the tweak. Worked great on my Bluestacks v2.7.320.8504. Am now using the youtube video to remove the banners from the bottom.


----------



## noria88 (Jul 27, 2017)

how to wipe data app


----------



## KiprasLT (Aug 2, 2017)

"Su Binary Occupied" when I open SuperSu. Help please? SS: http://i.imgur.com/LxVd5iO.png


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 3, 2017)

KiprasLT said:


> "Su Binary Occupied" when I open SuperSu. Help please? SS: http://i.imgur.com/LxVd5iO.png

Click to collapse



Did you installed SuperSu 2.79 before the installation of SuperSu 2.82? It`s very important.
Follow this instruction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-caoMvFNU


----------



## KiprasLT (Aug 6, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Did you installed SuperSu 2.79 before the installation of SuperSu 2.82? It`s very important.
> Follow this instruction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-caoMvFNU

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure I just downloaded SuperSu from the playstore, installed it, it didn't work, then I saw the video you just linked, and then did everything it showed.

Edit: I tried it now in a complete new engine and after this it shows that it failed to update: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-caoMvFNU&t=1m6s
http://i.imgur.com/tfYtulq.png



Aaaand I have another error, I cannot create New profiles/clones whatever. Here's the log: https://www.mediafire.com/file/ug14jy9wwee90gh/20170806.bst.log.txt


----------



## positives0ul (Aug 6, 2017)

i have a problem, bluestacktweaker has stopped working as soon as open the program, im still using window 7 32bit


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 7, 2017)

KiprasLT said:


> I cannot create New profiles/clones whatever. https://www.mediafire.com/file/ug14jy9wwee90gh/20170806.bst.log.txt

Click to collapse



BSTweaker can create profile only in BlueStacks 2. 
BlueStacks 3 have the function "multi-instance". I think the function "multi-profile" for BlueStacks 3 in BSTweaker is not needed.

Root patch works only with default instance. I have not had time to make a root for other new instances.  I`am working on it



positives0ul said:


> i have a problem, bluestacktweaker has stopped working as soon as open the program, im still using window 7 32bit

Click to collapse



Do you have .NET Framework 4.0 or higher installed?


----------



## KiprasLT (Aug 7, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Did you installed SuperSu 2.79 before the installation of SuperSu 2.82? It`s very important.
> Follow this instruction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-caoMvFNU

Click to collapse





KiprasLT said:


> I'm pretty sure I just downloaded SuperSu from the playstore, installed it, it didn't work, then I saw the video you just linked, and then did everything it showed.
> *Edit: I tried it now in a complete new engine and after this it shows that it failed to update: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-caoMvFNU&t=1m6s
> http://i.imgur.com/tfYtulq.png*

Click to collapse





Heyo, my main issue wasn't with multiple profiles, my main issue was that I cannot properly install SuperSu and that my files and data dissapeard. Read this /\
And also, how do I solve "SU Binary Occupied" ?

*EDIT: I REINSTALLED BLUESTACKS AND EVERYTHING IS NOW WORKING, THANK YOU!*


----------



## ottomann1001 (Aug 11, 2017)

*thank you*

you are best mann. thank you. working


----------



## aligatro2010 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi, is there an source code uploaded somewhere for this program or its closed source. thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 15, 2017)

aligatro2010 said:


> Hi, is there an source code uploaded somewhere for this program or its closed source. thanks.

Click to collapse



It`s closed source and always will be closed because I'm not a programmer.  I don`t want  anyone to see the code of this program.
 I am ashamed


----------



## rawkahn (Aug 16, 2017)

Can you explain the most recent (0.14.1) changes, especially the child instances? Also I am running 2.5.43.8001 modded, only half the BST2 settings function (DPI, Resolution, GUI patch & Profiles do not function correctly with 0.13.1) - should I be running an older version of BST2?

And finally, are you working Xposed support by chance?

Sorry for so many questions lol, love what you're doing!

~RK


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 17, 2017)

rawkahn said:


> (DPI, Resolution, GUI patch & Profiles do not function correctly with 0.13.1)

Click to collapse



There is no any changes for BlueStacks 2 from the version of BSTweaker 0.9.1, but the latest BSTweaker (0.14.1) must works with BlueStacks 2.5 - 2.7.  I checked it just now.

Which services started when BlueStacks is running?












the first screenshot is legacy mode, the second screensot is hd-plus mode.

And I need the logs. Enable log and try to patch GUID again.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## elta92 (Aug 20, 2017)

i can not open BlueStacksTweaker2.exe, if i do there is a error message.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 21, 2017)

elta92 said:


> i can not open BlueStacksTweaker2.exe, if i do there is a error message.

Click to collapse



Do you have .NET Framework 4.0 or higher installed?


----------



## metalbossv (Aug 21, 2017)

anatoly

how do we wipe the datat and sdcard like int bstweaker 3.12

let me know


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 22, 2017)

metalbossv said:


> anatoly
> how do we wipe the datat and sdcard like int bstweaker 3.12
> let me know

Click to collapse



I think the developers will add the factory reset function to one of the future versions of BlueStacks.3.

Now you can do it with BSTweaker. I just added this function. How to Factory Reset BlueStacks 3


----------



## evildog1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it possible to disable snapshots and make Bluestacks load real .vdi files directly?
Bluestacks 3 uses snapshots for faster loading and never loads .vdi located at \Engine\Android but I want it to load my modified .vdi files as always


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 22, 2017)

evildog1 said:


> Is it possible to disable snapshots and make Bluestacks load real .vdi files directly?
> Bluestacks 3 uses snapshots for faster loading and never loads .vdi located at \Engine\Android but I want it to load my modified .vdi files as always

Click to collapse



Yes, it is possible. 
Unregister current VM:

```
cd "c:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks"
BstkVMMgr.exe unregistervm Android
```
open a file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\android.bstk and edit it as on the screenshot








remove snapshotFolder="Snapshots"

<HardDisks>
        <HardDisk uuid="{4da0cf19-7a5d-474d-9748-2c31c11fbbd6}" location="fastboot.vdi" format="VDI" type="Readonly"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{fca296ce-8268-4ed7-a57f-d32ec11ab304}" location="Root.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{a9d1a5d3-cd0c-4169-9284-69b19f57b517}" location="Data.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{6efd17fd-926c-4337-b9c7-63b2003c4ae4}" location="SDCard.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{c15de548-a277-48b1-97f4-4871ef2c2b8a}" location="Prebundled.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>
      </HardDisks>

        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" port="0" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{fca296ce-8268-4ed7-a57f-d32ec11ab304}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" port="1" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{a9d1a5d3-cd0c-4169-9284-69b19f57b517}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" port="2" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{6efd17fd-926c-4337-b9c7-63b2003c4ae4}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" port="3" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{c15de548-a277-48b1-97f4-4871ef2c2b8a}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
    

Register VM:

```
BstkVMMgr.exe registervm c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\android.bstk
```

Check VM:

```
BstkVMMgr.exe showvminfo Android | findstr SATA
```





make same changes in the file android.bstk-prev (android.bstk.prev = android.bstk). 
You can delete the folder Snapshots. Don`t delete files x_fd.vdi.


----------



## evildog1 (Aug 23, 2017)

While doing these steps, do I lose my data? or does it save into my real .vdi storage after disabling snapshots?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 23, 2017)

evildog1 said:


> While doing these steps, do I lose my data? or does it save into my real .vdi storage after disabling snapshots?

Click to collapse



You will lose all data.
I think titanium backup is best way for save/restore data


----------



## evildog1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> You will lose all data.
> I think titanium backup is best way for save/restore data

Click to collapse



I don't have important data to backup and most apps and games automatically store my data in cloud, so I'll just go ahead and disable snapshots


----------



## deepakshinde (Aug 27, 2017)

*Not able to install tweaker*

I am getting error message that at the time of installing tweaker ->BlueStacks Tweaker2 has stopped working.I have latest .Net framework installed.


----------



## Cutiepie2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for that beautiful tool ! Is it possible that you can look into two things ?

1.) Bluestacks 3 Claims to Support unlimited Instances. But after having 10 Instances and trying to make a 11 one it gives a error "instance -1"
    Maybe we can tweak that somehow with your tool ?

2.) Removing the BS3 ADs that are popping up random. I found the following line which may can get added to your tool as i dont know how to use it:
     Existing manual ads removal doesn't seem to work - for me this one did: 

     1. Launch adb shell using HD-Adb.exe or adb.exe 

     2. Within shell call /system/xbin/bstk/su 

    3. Then call pm block com.uncube.account 

Thank you very much !


----------



## evildog1 (Aug 29, 2017)

(nevermind. comment deleted)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 29, 2017)

Cutiepie2017 said:


> Thanks for that beautiful tool ! Is it possible that you can look into two things ?
> 1.) Bluestacks 3 Claims to Support unlimited Instances. But after having 10 Instances and trying to make a 11 one it gives a error "instance -1"
> Maybe we can tweak that somehow with your tool ?
> 
> 2.) Removing the BS3 ADs that are popping up random. I found the following line which may can get added to your tool as i dont know how to use it:

Click to collapse



1. I found code -1 is ReachedMaxLimit, but I didn`t found where the limit is set.
2. I use that commands as subfunction for Patch


----------



## Cutiepie2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you very much, is it possible to get that subfunction called for every instance ? I still think the AD is coming up


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 29, 2017)

Cutiepie2017 said:


> Thank you very much, is it possible to get that subfunction called for every instance ? I still think the AD is coming up

Click to collapse



Select the required instance and wait adb connection


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 31, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> rename the file BlueStacksTweaker2.exe to BlueStacksTweaker2-debug.exe.

Click to collapse



And try to run again


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 31, 2017)

mali_ said:


> I get an empty window.

Click to collapse



Open the folder Log. Is it contains any file? Send to me if any file exists


----------



## Gnad (Aug 31, 2017)

How do I remove ad icon from the main screen in BS3?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 1, 2017)

mali_ said:


> How to change to portrait mode in bluestacks 3?

Click to collapse



No way. The answer from the official technical support representative on 4pda.ru
Original post



Gnad said:


> How do I remove ad icon from the main screen in BS3?

Click to collapse


How to remove Tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" from BlueStacks 3
Maybe do you mean this?


----------



## Gnad (Sep 1, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> How to remove Tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" from BlueStacks 3
> Maybe do you mean this?

Click to collapse



No, I mean the icon like this http://imgur.com/lj2tkiP.
As you can see, I already remove tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" but the ads icon is still there (it's an ads icon, not an installed app).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 1, 2017)

mali_ said:


> I found the solution. It doesn't work on net framework 4.0.0.0. This program works only on net framework 4.5.1

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
Yes, the problem was with ILMerge. core/mscorlib. I rebuilt project without merging into one file.
Now BSTweaker must work even on Windows XP with .Net Framework 4 Client Profile.











elta92 said:


> i can not open BlueStacksTweaker2.exe, if i do there is a error message.

Click to collapse




deepakshinde said:


> I am getting error message that at the time of installing tweaker ->BlueStacks Tweaker2 has stopped working.I have latest .Net framework installed.

Click to collapse




positives0ul said:


> i have a problem, bluestacktweaker has stopped working as soon as open the program, im still using window 7 32bit

Click to collapse



Try to use the latest version of BSTweaker.



Gnad said:


> No, I mean the icon like this http://imgur.com/lj2tkiP.
> As you can see, I already remove tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" but the ads icon is still there (it's an ads icon, not an installed app).

Click to collapse



I understood. I do not have this problem yet. I'll try to find a solution when these ads come to me.


----------



## Ric-82 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Bigger SDCard.vdi*

Hello,

I wonder if is there an easy way to have a bigger SD Card on Bluestacks 3... I can't find any 

I've found this method here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/bluestacks-2-increase-decrease-sdcard-t3625547 but the newly created SD card make Bluestacks to come up with an error message about the engine to be rebooted. Also, I'm running Windows 10 and I'm not sure I can use GPARTED to finalize the procedure.

On AMIDuos I was able to symlink Android/data folder to the Windows shared folder and gather virtually unlimited storage that way (because, pracatically, the emulator was tricked to download everything on my main Hard Drive instead of the virtual SD Card), but that trick doesn't work on Bluestacks, I don't know why. 

On AMIDuos that was possible thanks to App2SD mounting folder function but in Bluestacks I can only set the symlink, I see the files being transferred to the destination folder but the symlink itself wont stay on and must be manually activated everytime (resulting in a mere copy-and-paste operation that simply wont serve my purpose).

Is there any chance to easily set the SD Card storage amount for Bluestacks with a future update of your Tweaker?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ric-82 said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if is there an easy way to have a bigger SD Card on Bluestacks 3... I can't find any
> 
> I've found this method here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/bluestacks-2-increase-decrease-sdcard-t3625547
> Is there any chance to easily set the SD Card storage amount for Bluestacks with a future update of your Tweaker?

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible. I can do it manually, but I need more time to check some nuances for automatic changes using BSTweaker. 
Method of increasing the size of the SDCard for BlueStacks 2 is simple, but this method is not suitable for BlueStacks 3. BlueStacks 3 uses other type of .vdi image (differencing).



We can increase the partition /data (Data.vdi + child) too. Other format (EXT4), but same method.

here, on 4pda.ru, I already wrote how to change size of sdcard, but now i found a new way, more simple.


----------



## Gnad (Sep 1, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I understood. I do not have this problem yet. I'll try to find a solution when these ads come to me.

Click to collapse



I figured it out: BS generates the ads icon based on my current Windows location.
When I changed my location to another country (like US), then start BS, the ads icon is gone. Also, If I disable my internet connection then start BS, the ads is also gone. If I change back to my default location, the ads icon appears again. I don't know how this could help though.


----------



## Ric-82 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Yes it is possible. I can do it manually, but I need more time to check some nuances for automatic changes using BSTweaker.
> 
> Here, on 4pda.ru, I already wrote how to change size of sdcard, but now i found a new way, more simple.

Click to collapse



Great! I look forward for it, thank you :good:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ric-82 said:


> Is there any chance to easily set the SD Card storage amount for Bluestacks with a future update of your Tweaker?

Click to collapse



Try the new version of BSTweaker
How to increase Internal Storage and SDCard in BlueStacks 3


----------



## Ric-82 (Sep 5, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try the new version of BSTweaker

Click to collapse



It work like a charm! :good:

Thank you for your continuing efforts!


----------



## Leskimvr (Sep 6, 2017)

*Problem*

I had a problem while trying to install xposed on my bluestacks, and now it don't open any app
I need some saves from the games i had installed, but i can't acess it from inside of bluestacks
In the Bs tweaker i can acess and see the files, but when i try to copy a get a "false" response
Is there any way i can get that saves?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gnad said:


> I figured it out: BS generates the ads icon based on my current Windows location.
> When I changed my location to another country (like US), then start BS, the ads icon is gone. Also, If I disable my internet connection then start BS, the ads is also gone. If I change back to my default location, the ads icon appears again. I don't know how this could help though.

Click to collapse



OK. I found part of code that is responsible for this. What is your location when ads is showing?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 6, 2017)

Leskimvr said:


> I had a problem while trying to install xposed on my bluestacks, and now it don't open any app
> I need some saves from the games i had installed, but i can't acess it from inside of bluestacks
> In the Bs tweaker i can acess and see the files, but when i try to copy a get a "false" response
> Is there any way i can get that saves?

Click to collapse



What`s problem? Use the command hd-adb pull to get any files from BlueStacks.  Or open {xxx}.vdi in 7zip (turn on the checkbox "with childs" in BSTweaker  and find name of data child. 
Or use Arsenal Image Mounter to mount .vdi instead 7zip

We can install Xposed on BlueStacks easy, but public folders and standart installation of apk from PC will not work


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 6, 2017)

mali_ said:


> How to change to portrait mode in bluestacks 3?

Click to collapse



I found a way to rotate to portrait/lanscape mode.
You must send POST request to localhost.  This is very inconvenient without a standard bluestacks`s button "Rotate". You must to know PackageName of app.


----------



## Gnad (Sep 6, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> OK. I found part of code that is responsible for this. What is your location when ads is showing?

Click to collapse



My location was Vietnam. I also tested a few other locations (using VPN), for example BS shows ads in Japan, and does not show ads in the US.


----------



## Leskimvr (Sep 8, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> What`s problem? Use the command hd-adb pull to get any files from BlueStacks.  Or open {xxx}.vdi in 7zip (turn on the checkbox "with childs" in BSTweaker  and find name of data child.
> Or use Arsenal Image Mounter to mount .vdi instead 7zip
> 
> We can install Xposed on BlueStacks easy, but public folders and standart installation of apk from PC will not work

Click to collapse



I'm a starter at dealing with this things, where and how do i use this "hd-adb pull" to get what i want? And i already tried 7-zip, and i cant find the files in root/data.vdi, and it does't open the snapshots (it's where my save is at right?) And i cant find that "with childs" checkbox, where is it?
Arsenal does mount my vdi files but i cant open it. Windows ask to format it, but it can't format too.


----------



## Ric-82 (Sep 8, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, is it possible to add app shortcuts to Windows Desktop? I know it could be done automatically when you install a new app, but what if I want to add a shortcut at a later stage? 

Is there a tweak to do that?


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 9, 2017)

1- Thanks for creating official BS page on xda @Anatoly79
2- Is it possible to have back the feature: Bluestacks preferences / Data Backup/Restore in BS3 like it was available in BS2 
Thank you, Best regards

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




mali_ said:


> Oh ok. Right now I'm using an app called set orientation.

Click to collapse



This will not rotate all applications like truecaller and some others.


----------



## adem940 (Sep 9, 2017)

is there anyway to specify bluestacks location? I use a chinese bluestacks 3 and bstweaker can't find it :/ it is chinese because I play fire emblem heroes and latest update killed english version of bluestacks...


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 9, 2017)

adem940 said:


> is there anyway to specify bluestacks location? I use a chinese bluestacks 3 and bstweaker can't find it :/ it is chinese because I play fire emblem heroes and latest update killed english version of bluestacks...

Click to collapse



Please be more specific, you mean you cannot locate the exe file Bluestacks.exe ? the exe file is located in c:\programdata\bluestacks\client\blustacks.exe .


----------



## goldtooth009 (Sep 9, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I found a way to rotate to portrait/lanscape mode.
> You must send POST request to localhost.  This is very inconvenient without a standard bluestacks`s button "Rotate". You must to know PackageName of app.

Click to collapse



 Hello Anatoly79 thank you for this thread. You are doing a great job. I need your help. I want to use VPN inside bluestacks. But once I connect the VPN, It freeze the bluestack and i cannot switch to browser or another app. I have tried bluestack 2.5, 2.7. and 3 and windows 7 and 8 yet same problem


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 10, 2017)

*How to remove ads / disable Windows of Purchase in BlueStacks 3*

Tabs "App Center" & "Help Center" from BlueStacks 3 already removed, would like to also to know how to remove 
ads / disable Windows of Purchase in BlueStacks 3 at the same time ? Thank you Anatoly79.


----------



## Quang Hào (Sep 13, 2017)

9/14/2017 2:02:01 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\InstallDir:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\:True
9/14/2017 2:02:01 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Version:2.10.46.8287:True
9/14/2017 2:02:01 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP\ClientVersion:3.7.44.1625:True
9/14/2017 2:02:01 AM:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.15063.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 0.18.0.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\Quang Hào\Desktop\BSTweaker2\
Phones exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
GUID: 65e1f2b6-cf82-e578-a839-651b7aae38e9
IMEI: 170651525286447
AndroidID: 6D88E33A50662089
WiFiMAC: A7:FD:C0:63:FA:60
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 2.10.46.8287
Client Version 3.7.44.1625

9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.10.46.8287 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=554 pcode=ddfa OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=65e1f2b6-cf82-e578-a839-651b7aae38e9 caSelector=se_53005 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=15543806 amd=0 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2047:True
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Remount:True
9/14/2017 2:02:02 AM:Adb:Free

1005.9M
9/14/2017 2:02:03 AM:Adb:/|680|0|41fd|1000|1000|2|2|15|0|0|1505329321|1505328519|1505328519|4096
9/14/2017 2:02:03 AM:Info:Get Info:True
9/14/2017 2:03:44 AM:Adb:unknown
9/14/2017 2:03:45 AM:Adb:localhost:5555:True


 i can't root, fix me plz


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 14, 2017)

adem940 said:


> is there anyway to specify bluestacks location? I use a chinese bluestacks 3 and bstweaker can't find it :/ it is chinese because I play fire emblem heroes and latest update killed english version of bluestacks...

Click to collapse



Do the Chinese version of Bluestacks 3 has a registry path HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks ?



Early it had other name (It seems BlueStacks_bcgp_tw).



Quang Hào said:


> i can't root, fix me plz

Click to collapse



I don`t see any actions in the log.txt. Click the button Patch opposite the caption Root for BlueStacks and send me log.txt again.


----------



## Quang Hào (Sep 14, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don`t see any actions in the log.txt. Click the button Patch opposite the caption Root for BlueStacks and send me log.txt again.

Click to collapse



9/14/2017 2:02:09 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
9/14/2017 2:02:09 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
9/14/2017 2:02:09 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
9/14/2017 2:02:09 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.10.46.8287 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=554 pcode=ddfa OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=65e1f2b6-cf82-e578-a839-651b7aae38e9 caSelector=se_53005 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=15543806 amd=0 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
9/14/2017 2:02:09 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2047:True
9/14/2017 2:02:10 PM:Info:Get Info:True
9/14/2017 2:02:12 PM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
9/14/2017 2:02:12 PM:Adb:unknown
9/14/2017 2:02:18 PM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
9/14/2017 2:02:19 PM:Adb:unknown
9/14/2017 2:02:25 PM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
9/14/2017 2:02:31 PM:Adb:cannot stat 'C:\Users\Quang Ha`o\Desktop\BSTweaker2\Utils\suX86': No such file or directory
9/14/2017 2:02:31 PM:Rootatch:False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 14, 2017)

Quang Hào said:


> 9/14/2017 2:02:31 PM:Adb:cannot stat 'C:\Users\Quang Ha`o\Desktop\BSTweaker2\Utils\suX86': No such file or directory
> 9/14/2017 2:02:31 PM:Rootatch:False

Click to collapse



Move the folder BSTweaker2 to other place. (e.g. C:\BSTweaker2).
adb not work with symbol à. I will fix this problem in the future.


----------



## goldtooth009 (Sep 14, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Move the folder BSTweaker2 to other place. (e.g. C:\BSTweaker2).
> adb not work with symbol à. I will fix this problem in the future.

Click to collapse



Please i need your help. You skipped my question, so i just copy and pasted it below again

Hello Anatoly79 thank you for this thread. You are doing a great job. I need your help. I want to use VPN inside bluestacks. But once I connect the VPN, It freeze the bluestack and i cannot switch to browser or another app. I have tried bluestack 2.5, 2.7. and 3 and windows 7 and 8 yet same problem


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 15, 2017)

goldtooth009 said:


> I want to use VPN inside bluestacks. But once I connect the VPN, It freeze the bluestack and i cannot switch to browser or another app. I have tried bluestack 2.5, 2.7. and 3 and windows 7 and 8 yet same problem

Click to collapse



I don`t know. i don`t use VPN in BlueStacks.


----------



## adem940 (Sep 16, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Do the Chinese version of Bluestacks 3 has a registry path HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, it has one saying BluestacksCN


----------



## Supremecou (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello,

i would like to use multi instances in bs2 like its possible in bs3. Running different profiles of bs2 with a game installed, bs tweaker copy the whole bluestacks folder it seems ? 

Do i need to switch the SDCard on loading ? On bs1 it was possible to clone the data.sparsef and call it from a link on your desktop. 

Even when i switch the SDcard.vdi and change reg entries it wont load a "new" bluestacks instance

Thank you very much


----------



## BurlaMatto (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello, i cannot disable "Addon friends" anymore...the button seems uncheckable. Am i the only one?

Regards, awesome work anyway


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 18, 2017)

Supremecou said:


> i would like to use multi instances in bs2 like its possible in bs3.

Click to collapse



I don` t know how to run at the same time 2 instances on BS 2.
---

You can`t just clone SDCard.vdi and change reg entries to run other profile. It`s not so easy. 
You need to re-register Virtual machine.
I did it using next commands:
bstkvmmgr unregistervm Android
bstkvmmgr registervm path_to_folder_android\Android.bstk
Content of the file Android.bstk.orig = content of the file Android.bstk. It`s important because on startup Android.bstk will be deleted



BurlaMatto said:


> Hello, i cannot disable "Addon friends" anymore...the button seems uncheckable. Am i the only one?
> Regards, awesome work anyway

Click to collapse



.
What is your version of BS? Try to find a file bst_config (inside the folder C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks)
The parameter "IsFriendsEnabled"


----------



## Supremecou (Sep 18, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don` t know how to run at the same time 2 instances on BS 2.
> ---
> 
> You can`t just clone SDCard.vdi and change reg entries to run other profile. It`s not so easy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, i want to switch between different google accounts with one app installed.

I did switch the data.vdi over the registry and it seemed to work for me. So i would clone the data.vdi and name it data1 data2 and so on and do it over the registry. But a friend cant get bs2 to load data2.vdi when he edits the registry.

I noticed when i change the data.vdi inside the bluestacks.bstk and load the vm it works too. I just want to switch thru different google accounts with a game installed. Is that maybe enough for my purpose ?


----------



## ldaniel (Sep 19, 2017)

*Same Issue*



SoberD said:


> Thank You for your hard work.I am unable to get BlueStacks 3 Rooted with BSTweaker The Bluestacks lights and ADB stay Red,going into helpers root bluestacks all are Greyed out just want to let ya Know Thanks again!!!

Click to collapse



Does anyone know how to fix ADB cannot start issue? I force updated from BS2 everything worked well before an update. Now issues with ADB. For some reason it will not start thus BSTweaker cannot be used... 

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope you are fine, have sent you two pm on your fb, please check and hope can you solve these to issues please. thank you as usual for the hard and good work you are doing for us. Best regards


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 22, 2017)

I `ll answer later. A lot of work now.


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you... God be with you and bless you...


----------



## smartmug (Sep 22, 2017)

may I ask..when BT going to support with bluestacks 2.50.xx engine?thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 23, 2017)

smartmug said:


> may I ask..when BT going to support with bluestacks 2.50.xx engine?thank you

Click to collapse



Work in progress


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi... can you tell me what is the latest BS3 version that works with BT2 ? Thank you...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 23, 2017)

OD5KB said:


> Hi... can you tell me what is the latest BS3 version that works with BT2 ? Thank you...

Click to collapse



3.7.44.1625 http://cdn.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.7.44.1625/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you very much...


----------



## IAMFeelings (Sep 23, 2017)

*when?*

when will it be available for engine 2.50?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 25, 2017)

IAMFeelings said:


> when will it be available for engine 2.50?

Click to collapse



Done. Try the new version of BSTweaker

P.S. BlueStacks 2.50 is very unstable.


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi, how are you ?
Is this a beta version or full version ?
3.50.50.1647  https://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.50.50.1647/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe
                or         http://cdn.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.50.50.1647/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe
Thank you


----------



## shoopi (Sep 25, 2017)

Thx a lot, Anatoly79.
You're doing God's work.

Can we hope for a "BS3 OnlyMyApp" exe for the new build 3.50.50.1647 ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 26, 2017)

OD5KB said:


> Is this a beta version or full version ?
> 3.50.50.1647

Click to collapse



The answer from the representative of technical support BS: 



        This version was opened for a limited number of users after a series of internal tests. Performance there really is higher (not only Gameloft), but I would like to catch all the problems that we could still miss.
4pda.ru

 Faster than BS 3.7 but BS 3.50 have bugs yet.




shoopi said:


> Can we hope for a "BS3 OnlyMyApp" exe for the new build 3.50.50.1647 ?

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you so much, I am a bit confused when is a beta version or final version, how do we know to download the correct version without bugs ? Thank you...


----------



## shoopi (Sep 26, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Done.

Click to collapse



Thx a lot, Anatoly79 :good:


----------



## Cutiepie2017 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello Anatloy,

BS Tweaker works perfect with BS 2.5 i still have two questions.

1.) Is it possible to remove that "one time Setup" somehow ? After Setting up a Google Account it appears after a few day






2.) For BS3 you have the Option to Change a Custom Background. Do you know where the Background gets saved at Bluestacks 2.5 ?

Thank you very much


----------



## LEADERS03 (Sep 29, 2017)

is there a way to change device model to a Tablet


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 30, 2017)

Cutiepie2017 said:


> 1.) Is it possible to remove that "one time Setup" somehow ? After Setting up a Google Account it appears after a few day
> 2.) For BS3 you have the Option to Change a Custom Background. Do you know where the Background gets saved at Bluestacks 2.5 ?

Click to collapse



1. Is Patch not work?



2. Change default launcher. Install Nova launcher, ADW lancher or any other launcher. 






LEADERS03 said:


> is there a way to change device model to a Tablet

Click to collapse



Phones\xxx\bluestacks.prop.xxx
find ro.build.characteristics=phone 
edit ro.build.characteristics=tablet
You can use custom build.prop also. It is desirable to use build prop from the tablets with Android 4.4.x



OD5KB said:


> Thank you so much, I am a bit confused when is a beta version or final version, how do we know to download the correct version without bugs ? Thank you...

Click to collapse



I asked the official representative about this. I'm waiting for an answer.


----------



## OD5KB (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you once again, have a nice weekend and God bless you.


----------



## Supremecou (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you Anatoly, its working perfect.

Do you have a idea how i can modify the data.vdi without increasing its size ? I want to swap out a image in it but its size gets increased about a few 100MB every minute.

Is mounting it in VirtualBox the only way ? As soon as i start a ADB connection the file gets bigger and bigger

Thank you very much


----------



## zash13x (Oct 2, 2017)

Does this work on the latest BlueStacks 3 version?


----------



## stesmi (Oct 3, 2017)

Ignore


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Anatloy, is there any way to move Media Manager and Google play from System app  to My Apps like in BS2 ? Thank you...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 5, 2017)

Supremecou said:


> Thank you Anatoly, its working perfect.
> Do you have a idea how i can modify the data.vdi without increasing its size ? I want to swap out a image in it but its size gets increased about a few 100MB every minute.
> Is mounting it in VirtualBox the only way ? As soon as i start a ADB connection the file gets bigger and bigger
> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



This is a feature of the dynamic disk. 
You can use static vdi image. But the static disk occupies the entire virtal disk size immediately on the phisical disk (default - 32Gb) 



zash13x said:


> Does this work on the latest BlueStacks 3 version?

Click to collapse



yes.



OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatloy, is there any way to move Media Manager and Google play from System app  to My Apps like in BS2 ? Thank you...

Click to collapse



No way. This hardcoded into the program code. json files will be overwritten on start based on data from bstcommandprocessor. Need rebuild code inner app or bluestacks.exe


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 5, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> This is a feature of the dynamic disk.
> You can use static vdi image. But the static disk occupies the entire virtal disk size immediately on the phisical disk (default - 32Gb)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was good to have them in front of me, but anyway thank you once again.


----------



## diffolo (Oct 7, 2017)

There is any chance i can make this whole work being myself a mac user?


----------



## shadowolf15 (Oct 8, 2017)

*where can I send you the log archive*

how am I gonna send you the log. or more precisely where can I send you that file


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 8, 2017)

shadowolf15 said:


> how am I gonna send you the log. or more precisely where can I send you that file

Click to collapse









diffolo said:


> There is any chance i can make this whole work being myself a mac user?

Click to collapse



I don`t unterstand.
I don`t have mac


----------



## Supremecou (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello Anatoly,

when your patch for the One time setup gets used it also blocks the first screen coming up where you enter your google account. It just stays blank, do you know another way to block it ? I tryd blacklisting different things but they all prevent the screen coming up


----------



## hellicious (Oct 9, 2017)

hi anatoly, i have a question of how to install xposed on my bluestack 3

ive rooted my bluestack 3 but idk how to install xposed, can you show me how? im new in this, thanks in advance


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have  "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.7.48.2401 and 3.50.52.1661  ? Thank you in advance and best regards


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 11, 2017)

Supremecou said:


> Hello Anatoly,
> 
> when your patch for the One time setup gets used it also blocks the first screen coming up where you enter your google account. It just stays blank, do you know another way to block it ? I tryd blacklisting different things but they all prevent the screen coming up

Click to collapse



Oem - Sign in with Google.



OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have  "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.7.48.2401 and 3.50.52.1661  ? Thank you in advance and best regards

Click to collapse



Done

BS works unstable with xposed.


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 11, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Oem - Sign in with Google.
> 
> 
> Done
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, have a nice day.:good:


----------



## sallyrkno2001 (Oct 13, 2017)

*please send me another site to download like mediafire .*

__


----------



## ceelu (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi.. First, thanks for this tool. I was able to figure out how to install it and root my BS3 installation.

I'm not sure how to use it to accomplish what I need, however, and I'm wondering if someone can help. I have a game that until recently worked fine on BS3, but after a recent update, when I try to run it, a message pops up that suggests the game has detected it is running in an emulator and has shut down.

I use the emulator simply because the game often runs in the background doing simulations and it uses so much CPU power that it destroys my phone's battery. I'd really love to be able to run it on BS3 again instead.

Does anyone know how I can accomplish this? I've tried random IMEI/AndroidID, changing the phone type, nothing works.

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 19, 2017)

mali_ said:


> @Anatoly79 Do you know a way?

Click to collapse



No. BlueStacks works incorrect with xposed.



ceelu said:


> I have a game that until recently worked fine on BS3, but after a recent update, when I try to run it, a message pops up that suggests the game has detected it is running in an emulator and has shut down.

Click to collapse



BSTweaker can`t hide BlueStacks from the Emulator Detector


----------



## shoopi (Oct 19, 2017)

*Ad icon*

Is there a way to remove that kind of ad ?


----------



## Rom (Oct 22, 2017)

shoopi said:


> Is there a way to remove that kind of ad ?

Click to collapse



@Anatoly79
Hello,
Me too isearch any way to completly disable this shortcut, there is a way ?

Thanks for your soft:good:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 23, 2017)

shoopi said:


> Is there a way to remove that kind of ad ?
> 
> 
> Rom said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Rom (Oct 23, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> shoopi said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to remove that kind of ad ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shoopi (Oct 23, 2017)

Mine is *3.50.52.1661*


----------



## gloeyisk (Oct 23, 2017)

This is i need for now, thanks for sharing!
Will try as soon as possible.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rom said:


> Anatoly79 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the last stable version, so the 3.3
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I don` t know what is BlueStacks 3.3. I know BS 3.7, 3.50, 3.1(for China)
I need to know full info about version of BS. (3.x.xx.xxx). I`ll send modified file to you for test.







shoopi said:


> Mine is *3.50.52.1661*

Click to collapse



I sent modified bluestacks.exe for 3.50.52.1661 in PM.
Replace original bluestacks.exe (the default path is c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\ ) with the modified file.
Delete old json files with icons (c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\Gadget\): apps_Android.json and systemApps.json. You can delete all ads-promoted .png files also.
Run BlueStacks.
Bluestacks must be marked as on the screenshot. (the star "Premium" on the top-right angle of the window)



Check ads icon. I am waiting for result.
I can not check this method because I don` t have ads icon.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 24, 2017)

I updated BSTweaker. Please check the new version.
How to get BlueStacks 3 Premium


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you very much.


----------



## shoopi (Oct 24, 2017)

> I updated BSTweaker. Please check the new version.

Click to collapse



The "ad icon" issue is fully resolved thanks to this new build (BlueStacks Tweaker 3.24.0) ^_^ !

Thx a lot, Anatoly79 !


----------



## Rom (Oct 24, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don` t know what is BlueStacks 3.3. I know BS 3.7, 3.50, 3.1(for China)
> I need to know full info about version of BS. (3.x.xx.xxx). I`ll send modified file to you for test.

Click to collapse



Hi, my actual version (i am come from europe) is 3.7.46.1633.


Anatoly79 said:


> I updated BSTweaker. Please check the new version.
> How to get BlueStacks 3 Premium

Click to collapse



With your new version, idk if that, but i don't have anymore the icon ads..
Without having makes anything via your software.


----------



## hi_mam (Oct 24, 2017)

How to change shared folders or add new share folder in bluestacks 3.50.52.1661?


----------



## nykun (Oct 25, 2017)

@Anatoly79
My bs3 exe version is 3.50.56.2506.
Can you update your exe version for removing "app center" and "help center"
Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 26, 2017)

nykun said:


> @Anatoly79
> My bs3 exe version is 3.50.56.2506.
> Can you update your exe version for removing "app center" and "help center"
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## OD5KB (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you so much, have a good day....

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

Just one question, the exe file you always provide us without "app center" and "help center", can be done by using BS Tweaker (an option like others) or must have as usual the exe file provided by you ? Thank you...


----------



## high5ghost (Oct 27, 2017)

quick question, i'm running blue stack 3.7.36.1601 with the bS tweaker 3.24.2, but the switch for change wallpaper grey out (not working) even though i tried the 3.24.0-3.24.1. wonder is it on my side or just something not working right on that build? hope you can check. thanks.


----------



## vortexae (Oct 27, 2017)

*Restore icons to system app area?*

Hello Anatoly,

Thank you for your program. It's made Bluestacks much easier and more pleasant to use.

After installing the Tweaker and performing some of the tweaks described here, I seem to have lost all the icons that used to be in the "system app" area. "Settings" is gone. The only thing left on that page is "Return":

(Since I just created my account, I can't post a screenshot. Hopefully this description is clear.)

I have tried deleting all the .json files from Bluestacks/Engine/UserData/Gadget to force the icons to regenerate, but that only seems to affect the main area where my installed apps are. The "system app" area remains empty except for "Return".

I can see the .png for the icon in the Gadget directly, but I have no icon/launcher to actually get the Settings functionality. Can you help me get my Settings icon back?

Thank you!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 28, 2017)

high5ghost said:


> quick question, i'm running blue stack 3.7.36.1601 with the bS tweaker 3.24.2, but the switch for change wallpaper grey out (not working) even though i tried the 3.24.0-3.24.1. wonder is it on my side or just something not working right on that build? hope you can check. thanks.

Click to collapse



 I need log  for more info https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2 Enable log, swith to the tab Oem. 
Do you have Windows x86 or x64? It seems the problem with path to the file bst_config. Do you have the file bst_config in same path as in registry?


 





vortexae said:


> I can see the .png for the icon in the Gadget directly, but I have no icon/launcher to actually get the Settings functionality. Can you help me get my Settings icon back?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



No, I can`t. It seems it`s a bug. 
I can`t disable this function  Every time BlueStacks restore all icons.


----------



## high5ghost (Oct 28, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> I need log  for more info https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2 Enable log, swith to the tab Oem.
> Do you have Windows x86 or x64? It seems the problem with path to the file bst_config. Do you have the file bst_config in same path as in registry?
> 
> i'm running window 7 ultimate 64, and the registry is the same as the bst_config path. here the log hope it's not too big:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vortexae (Oct 28, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> No, I can`t. It seems it`s a bug.
> I can`t disable this function  Every time BlueStacks restore all icons.

Click to collapse



Do you think the Restore Factory Defaults process would restore the missing icons? I don't *want* to do that, not if I do't *have* to, but...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 28, 2017)

vortexae said:


> Do you think the Restore Factory Defaults process would restore the missing icons? I don't *want* to do that, not if I do't *have* to, but...

Click to collapse



I don`t know .



high5ghost said:


> bst_config

Click to collapse



Hmm. It seems BlueStacks 3.7.36 don`t have the function for change walpaper
It is bst_config of BlueStacks 3.50.56. Last item for change Wallpaper



        <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<FeatureManager xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">
  <IsGiftPackEnabled>false</IsGiftPackEnabled>
  <IsFriendsEnabled>false</IsFriendsEnabled>
  <IsWallpaperChangeAllowed>false</IsWallpaperChangeAllowed>
</FeatureManager>


----------



## high5ghost (Oct 28, 2017)

it seems like the version 3.7.44.1625 already have that feature built-in. i just want to get rid of the ads icon which pop up all of the sudden. without upgrade the bluestack 3. i tried remove the json and the app you mentioned earlier. but i can't find the promotion png anywhere. i'm wondering is there any way to have the ads icon remove by any chance?
p.s. saw your new video about remove the ads icon. unfortunately that didn't work on my version. the premium status didn't take effect and the icon still apparent after ran through the patch. is it because i'm having multi-instance and using modded exe from your google drive?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 28, 2017)

high5ghost said:


> it seems like the version 3.7.44.1625 already have that feature built-in. i just want to get rid of the ads icon which pop up all of the sudden. without upgrade the bluestack 3. i tried remove the json and the app you mentioned earlier. but i can't find the promotion png anywhere. i'm wondering is there any way to have the ads icon remove by any chance?

Click to collapse



So much advert 
Do you write about this promotion ads? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvCr4Ajcr3s


----------



## high5ghost (Oct 28, 2017)

tried the way you did on the video. but the premium affect don't seem to work as the icon still showing. is that because i'm using your modded exe and have multi-instances?


----------



## BraKoS (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello, when i try to change Google advertising ID i get this error 

<map>

    <boolean name="enable_limit_ad_tracking" value="false" />

    <string name="adid_key">8e779c5c-4ba1-4c87-ad4a-18c765b4c379</string>

</map>
29/10/2017 10:59:47:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone:C:\Users\Manuele\Desktop\BSTweaker3\Phones\826\bluestacks.prop.uk.note3.tesco_826:True
29/10/2017 10:59:47:Adb Run:Success
29/10/2017 10:59:47:Adb:set Google Adv ID:False
29/10/2017 10:59:48:Adb Run:/data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml: No such file or directory
29/10/2017 11:02:29:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone:C:\Users\Manuele\Desktop\BSTweaker3\Phones\826\bluestacks.prop.uk.note3.tesco_826:True
29/10/2017 11:02:29:Adb Run:<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8' standalone='yes' ?>

I use Bluestacks 3.7.44.1625, I already rooted the device


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 30, 2017)

BraKoS said:


> Hello, when i try to change Google advertising ID i get this error

Click to collapse



After click the button "Change" run any app with GooglePlayServices  (Google Play, Browser, etc.)


----------



## BraKoS (Oct 31, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> After click the button "Change" run any app with GooglePlayServices  (Google Play, Browser, etc.)

Click to collapse



Done, but i get the same error..  
I tryed with bluestacks 2 and works great, the problems are only with Bluestacks 3


----------



## pnikven (Nov 1, 2017)

I get such message: "This version (2.2.21.6212) is not supported!!!". But I'm afraid to update the program, because it will begin to require payment of a subscription to disable ads. What can I do to disable the update message at startup?


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.50.60.2528 ? Thank you in advance and best regards


----------



## sanjananb (Nov 3, 2017)

*Thank you*

its an incredible tool.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 3, 2017)

BraKoS said:


> Done, but i get the same error..
> I tryed with bluestacks 2 and works great, the problems are only with Bluestacks 3

Click to collapse



It is very strange. I checked on my BlueStacks. Change - Ran GooglePlay - wait 10 sec - Read. It`s works.



OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.50.60.2528 ? Thank you in advance and best regards

Click to collapse



Ok.


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you very much, have a nice day...


----------



## Tripol-A (Nov 3, 2017)

*ransome ware*

i was using this today and suddenly malwarebytes quarantine the program because it has ransomware in it, mods please look into this  .. it happened when i was trying to transfer files to bluestacks imgur.com/JQOhmp8


----------



## Ric-82 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, 

Is there a way to force Bluestacks to create a new shortcut on the desktop in Windows (or everywhere else) for an app previously installed?


----------



## katit (Nov 7, 2017)

It seem "mic" doesnt work with bluestacks??
Unable to use apps like IMO, or record whatsapp voice messages...
Could anyone please help me to fix it..


----------



## alter0001 (Nov 7, 2017)

Just wonder is multiple profile not supported with Bluestack 3.50.60.2528 with tweaker 3?  There's no create button on "config' page.


----------



## manmtm (Nov 7, 2017)

Can i change phones manually?
there are some apps which are not compatible with bluestacks but i have tried to simulate other phones s5,note3 etc.. by using BS Tweaker. But these phones are too old now and i need some new ones so,
can i add some phones manually in the folder if yes please also tell me how?

anybody please help?


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.50.63.2536 ? Thank you in advance and best regards


----------



## beljim7419 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, I've managed to root yet some apps don't seem to work. Mainly referring to ad blocking. I've tried Luckypatcher to install a new host file and using Adguard. Both have no effect. Adguard say no ads have been blocked. The same app works on my phone and android box.
I still get adverts in games and youtube.
Any Ideas? I've tried the latest Bluestacks and reverting to 3.7.44 to test and both are the same. Also using the latest BStweaker.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 14, 2017)

OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.50.63.2536 ? Thank you in advance and best regards

Click to collapse



OK.


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 14, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> OK.

Click to collapse



Thank you...


----------



## DougShuffield (Nov 15, 2017)

*Streaming video resolution tweaks?*

I am having an issue getting video resolution above 360p on any video streaming app (Youtube, WatchESPN, ATT Uverse, etc.) in Bluestacks.  Are there any known tweaks available in Tweaker 3 or other (build.prop, etc.) that can enable HD streaming (720p, 1080p, etc.) in Bluestacks?  Thanks!


----------



## Arceist Justin (Nov 15, 2017)

NOTHING about this program is working! this program just plain DOES NOT WORK!!! it DOES NOT root Bluestacks! I told it to root Bluestacks, but it STILL is NOT rooted!! you CANNOT change wallpaper, no matter how many times I try to turn the switch on, it IMMEDIATELY switches back off despite   Temporary hack change wallpaper IS INDEED ON!! it DOES NOT remove the app center or help center at all!! it DOES NOT remove ads!!!

I tried ALL these and NONE of them worked!!!


----------



## garwynn (Nov 16, 2017)

If you are experiencing problems with this tool it would probably be wise not to just get on here and rant. Instead I'd recommend reporting the issue and try to gather any additional information that may assist in recreating the scenario so it can be addressed. Things such as your current PC configuration, BS version attempting with, version of this tool attempting with, etc.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Arceist Justin said:


> I tried ALL these and NONE of them worked!!!

Click to collapse



bug report https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2



alter0001 said:


> Just wonder is multiple profile not supported with Bluestack 3.50.60.2528 with tweaker 3?  There's no create button on "config' page.

Click to collapse



Mulltiple profile is supported only for BlueStacks 2.5-2.7
Bluestacks 3 has a built-in function "multi-instance"


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.50.66.2547 ? Thank you in advance and best regards


----------



## kikka2411 (Nov 18, 2017)

Taking this from your drive BSTweaker3_3242 but windows recognize this as trojan , is that normal? Or i'm taking the wrong file by any chance?


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you Anatoly, well received, appreciated as usual. Have a nice weekend, Regards...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 18, 2017)

kikka2411 said:


> Taking this from your drive BSTweaker3_3242 but windows recognize this as trojan , is that normal? Or i'm taking the wrong file by any chance?

Click to collapse


https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...1036f02ee43d241af27c616c/analysis/1511005159/
SHA256:	9303aea7d243a0adc1856a200e051e5b0180f4331036f02ee43d241af27c616c
Cylance - Unsafe. The test of all other antiviruses is passed

I guarantee BSTweaker doesn`t contains trojans


----------



## kikka2411 (Nov 18, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...1036f02ee43d241af27c616c/analysis/1511005159/
> SHA256:	9303aea7d243a0adc1856a200e051e5b0180f4331036f02ee43d241af27c616c
> Cylance - Unsafe. The test of all other antiviruses is passed
> 
> I guarantee BSTweaker doesn`t contains trojans

Click to collapse



I was sure about that , i just wanted to be sure i was taking the right file, thanks


----------



## BluestacksID (Nov 23, 2017)

how to upgrade OS to Lollipop or higher?


----------



## Dado111 (Nov 26, 2017)

hi, 1st just wanted to say tnx for the great tool and all your hard work...:good:

second, is there a way to organize icons on the main screen, make folders, put unwanted icons in folders etc...


----------



## john84963 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello, after recently installing windows 10 from windows 7, I have not been able to run 2 rooted instances. When I boot the second instance up, it always gets into a loop. the loading bar stops for a bit, and the "starting engine" seen in screenshot comes up and blackens the background. Then, the first instance gets stopped too. I have adjusted CPU and memory. I have them on 2 cores each and about 1600 MB ram each ( I have 4 physical/8 hyperthreaded cores, and 16gb ram total). I have also tried switching between opengl and directx, and got nothing.

After reinstalling; I it does the exact problem when I unlock and apply root. I'd like to run multiple instances of a rooted environement; how could I?

I am using your BS Tweaker; and have tried the last 4 tweakers of 2.x and 3.x. I cannot root with 2.x with the newest version of BS3; it seems I need to "unlock" but 2.x does not have that ability. When I use BS Tweaker 3.x with BS3; the root will go through; but then when I create another instance, it gets stuck as above. 

The problem is that when I root the previous version of BS3 with 2.x (and get 2 instances); they will turn grey and crash making me have to restart the client. After googling, it seems to be updated in the recent BS3 but when I do that, the second instance crashes. 

I think the extra instances has something to do with the "unlock" function in the Tweaker. Let me know if you can help!

Thank you


----------



## asa120 (Nov 27, 2017)

*Root failure*

Hello xda and thank you for your great work
Execuse me I had used bluestacks tweaker tool and it worked fine but when I install supersu 2.82
It says su binary is occupied. 
I searched for this then I installed an older version of supersu specifically 2.79 and it says binary needs updating 
I pried to update it but it says it is failed
Aftr that I uninstalled and re install bluestack 3 and tried the previous steps without any benifits
So I ask what can I do to root bluestacks 3
And thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 28, 2017)

BluestacksID said:


> how to upgrade OS to Lollipop or higher?

Click to collapse



An official answer.


> We are working on increasing the version of android for quite some time now. How will the internal tests end and I will have detailed information from the development - I can tell how it will be there.
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=273806&view=findpost&p=66902184

Click to collapse






Dado111 said:


> , is there a way to organize icons on the main screen, make folders, put unwanted icons in folders etc...

Click to collapse



No way.




john84963 said:


> Let me know if you can help!

Click to collapse



I'm very busy right now.
I will fix the root for the multi-instances as soon as I have time.




asa120 said:


> It says su binary is occupied.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 3.7.xx: Patch -> SuperSu 2.79 -> SuperSu 2.82
BlueStacks 3.50.xx: Unlock -> Patch -> SuperSu 2.79 -> SuperSu 2.82
You can try to install SuperSu 2.68 instead 2.79. Some people wrote to me, it helped


----------



## Dado111 (Nov 28, 2017)

ok, i see, 

tnx for replaying anyway...:good:


----------



## dmax7 (Nov 28, 2017)

can i change the memory location of sdcard.vdi since i have much space on my c drive. regedit did;t works


----------



## RobboLew (Nov 29, 2017)

Will this app support version 3.52? just tried this with the latest version and it doesn't work. and they don't seem to host any of the older version to be able to download them to use :/


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 29, 2017)

RobboLew said:


> Will this app support version 3.52? just tried this with the latest version and it doesn't work. and they don't seem to host any of the older version to be able to download them to use :/

Click to collapse



3.5*2*.xx.xxx ?
Latest is 3.50.66.2547 now


----------



## RobboLew (Nov 29, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> 3.5*2*.xx.xxx ?
> Latest is 3.50.66.2547 now

Click to collapse



nope... v3.52.65 for windows...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 29, 2017)

RobboLew said:


> nope... v3.52.65 for windows...

Click to collapse



omg. OK. I see it.
Pls wait for the update of BSTweaker


----------



## xdaPlayerxda (Nov 29, 2017)

*About update + question*

Hey, can u tell us when the update will be ?

And another question why when i root my device and all i try using xmodgames.
its not working its always crash my instantly from the xmodgames app after i gave the root permission.
its saying everytime failed to get root permission so i go to the logs file and i saw this app need supersu pro, so i installed cracked one and still when i open the xmodgames its just instantly crash i can even install a mod or trying to search about a mod.
You know why ? please help me ! :crying::crying:

I am hopefully for fix thats : some peps saying thats xmodgames not support bluestacks but i am sure there is a way to solve the problem.
Hopefully u know how and i am waiting for answer Cya !


----------



## dmax7 (Nov 29, 2017)

sir can i get link to the same version of bluestaks shown in your video?


----------



## RobboLew (Nov 30, 2017)

xdaPlayerxda said:


> Hey, can u tell us when the update will be ?
> 
> And another question why when i root my device and all i try using xmodgames.
> its not working its always crash my instantly from the xmodgames app after i gave the root permission.
> ...

Click to collapse



What version do you use of xmod games?  I can try it and see if it crashes for me also?  I been playing with game guardian and that works ok for me (mostly)


----------



## OD5KB (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, hope all ok with you, can I have "OnlyMyApp" exe for 3.52.65.1902 ? Thank you in advance and best regards


----------



## xdaPlayerxda (Nov 30, 2017)

RobboLew said:


> What version do you use of xmod games?  I can try it and see if it crashes for me also?  I been playing with game guardian and that works ok for me (mostly)

Click to collapse



I just download the apk from they real website so its should be updated apk.

Also can i maybe mod some games like what xmodgames doing without Xmodgames? 

Like in 8 ball pool can i make my line long without xmodgames? i want with but its just ****ing not working....


----------



## korzk (Nov 30, 2017)

i have a error , i download bluestack on the bluestack site and i install it , and when i open the bstweaker , in the apps say "this version(2.52.66.8704) is not supported , what should i do ?


----------



## xdaPlayerxda (Nov 30, 2017)

korzk said:


> i have a error , i download bluestack on the bluestack site and i install it , and when i open the bstweaker , in the apps say "this version(2.52.66.8704) is not supported , what should i do ?

Click to collapse



me too.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 1, 2017)

http://www.xmodgames.com/faq/72.html
3) Xmodgames does not support Bluestacks(or other Android emulators)/ASUS zenfone 5(or other intel-based processors)/X86 at present. We are working on that now. Please be patient. 

Pls, don`t ask me about games. I am playing only in 1 game: Enjoy Sudoku.


-> To all
Please, check the new function in the latest version of BSTweaker - Promo. 
After patch promo icon (Recommended for you) must be off


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 1, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> http://www.xmodgames.com/faq/72.html
> 3) Xmodgames does not support Bluestacks(or other Android emulators)/ASUS zenfone 5(or other intel-based processors)/X86 at present. We are working on that now. Please be patient.
> 
> Pls, don`t ask me about games. I am playing only in 1 game: Enjoy Sudoku.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for both files... very good job...


----------



## scematics (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Anatoly79

Is it possible to make an option in crack file when start BlueStacks the default opening screen is My Apps rather than App Center

thaanx for ur greatest effort


----------



## mascondante (Dec 4, 2017)

Saying over download quota. Can't even pull it by copying to my drive. What's up?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 4, 2017)

scematics said:


> Hello Anatoly79
> Is it possible to make an option in crack file when start BlueStacks the default opening screen is My Apps rather than App Center
> thaanx for ur greatest effort

Click to collapse



No. I can`t do it. 



mascondante said:


> Saying over download quota. Can't even pull it by copying to my drive. What's up?

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/bluestacks-tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681
I attached the file to the first post.


----------



## kfallz (Dec 4, 2017)

Is there some way to get around apps crashing when you haven't done first time setup using the bypass Google login option? At least that's what seems to be the problem, the game I'm playing works fine (lineage 2 revolution) and can sync it with Facebook also through the popup, but the default browser crashes, Facebook app(s) crashes, also tried Firefox and same thing..


----------



## nurhalim88 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks is out (version 3.52.67.1911).
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you  nurhalim88.
Dear Anatoly, as usual, appreciate your BS3 OnlyMyapp for *3.50.48.1632* and *3.52.67.1911*
Thank you so much and kind regards.


----------



## kfallz (Dec 9, 2017)

Also, would there be a way for you to patch bluestacks so that it doesn't hook keys globally? For some programs they seem to override it, but in some games while I have bluestacks in the background it's still taking key presses even though I'm running a full screen game. Seems to be some of the  f1-12 keys and my keyboards media buttons for some reason. Which either makes them not work or do unintended things in bluestacks instead.


----------



## shoopi (Dec 10, 2017)

Thx a lot Anatoly for the *3.52.67.1911* BS3 OnlyMyapp !


----------



## zash13x (Dec 10, 2017)

shoopi said:


> Thx a lot Anatoly for the *3.52.67.1911* BS3 OnlyMyapp !

Click to collapse



What does it do? Do I still need to BSTweaker if I replaced original Bluestacks.exe with the OnlyMyApp version of the exe?


----------



## nurhalim88 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,
Hope your next tweak release include Graphic Mode (Directx | OpenGL) & CPU Cores (1 - 4) option.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 11, 2017)

Dear Anatoly, as usual, appreciate a previous version of BS3 OnlyMyapp for *3.50.48.1632 *
Thank you so much and kind regards.


----------



## Toumakun (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks  Anatoly79,

Please continue with your great work, im currently using your BS3 OnlyMyApp and i get a significantly higher FPS in my Games...

Thanks !


----------



## Soong0603 (Dec 14, 2017)

*Xposed?*

How about Xposed? My BS can't run anything after installing its framework...


----------



## ayush.gl (Dec 15, 2017)

how to install xposed in bluestacks 3???

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

how to chane dpi in bluestacks 3?


----------



## AliasFakeName (Dec 17, 2017)

ayush.gl said:


> how to install xposed in bluestacks 3???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------
> 
> how to chane dpi in bluestacks 3?

Click to collapse



in BSTweaker you adjust the DPI by:   Config > DPI


----------



## objektiv31 (Dec 18, 2017)

everything has been working great over the last couple months and now all the sudden when i go to change google adv id it gives me this ... string name = fake_adid_key line when i click read instead of showing me the key like it used to .. and ever since it started doing this i been having lots of issues with apps not working properly.. Any idea what happened and how i can fix it?


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Anatoly, I just downloaded the latest BS version 3.50.67.1911 and replaced 3.52.67.1911 BS3 OnlyMyapp, but also came with it another tab *Pika world*, is it possible to remove it and how please ? thank you...


----------



## mahendras73 (Dec 18, 2017)

objektiv31 said:


> everything has been working great over the last couple months and now all the sudden when i go to change google adv id it gives me this ... string name = fake_adid_key line when i click read instead of showing me the key like it used to .. and ever since it started doing this i been having lots of issues with apps not working properly.. Any idea what happened and how i can fix it? https://imgur.com/Ze0EaZR[/QUOTE]
> 
> I am facing the exactly same issue, so uninstalled bluestacks, downloaded & installed the new version, worked fine for a couple of days, i.e., was showing google adv id but now again showing string name = fake_adid_key

Click to collapse


----------



## objektiv31 (Dec 19, 2017)

mahendras73 said:


> I am facing the exactly same issue, so uninstalled bluestacks, downloaded & installed the new version, worked fine for a couple of days, i.e., was showing google adv id but now again showing string name = fake_adid_key

Click to collapse



Have you noticed any apps working differently since it started happening for you ?


----------



## nurhalim88 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks is out (version 3.54.65.1755).
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 19, 2017)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks is out (version 3.54.65.1755).
> Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info, we will be waiting for the BS3 OnlyMyApp TAB only.


----------



## scematics (Dec 19, 2017)

Same here ..  will be waiting for the BS3 OnlyMyApp TAB only "without the rubbish Pika World tab" .


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 19, 2017)

Show the screenshot with "the rubbish Pika World tab" and send me the file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bst_config. I think that file contains this setting.

Last week I've trying to do root for multi-instances BlueStacks.. There are some difficulties.
I`ll upload bluestacks.exe with "OnlyMyapp" some later.


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 19, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> Show the screenshot with "the rubbish Pika World tab" and send me the file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bst_config. I think that file contains this setting.
> 
> Last week I've trying to do root for multi-instances BlueStacks.. There are some difficulties.
> I`ll upload bluestacks.exe with "OnlyMyapp" some later.

Click to collapse





OD5KB said:


> Thank you for the info, we will be waiting for the BS3 OnlyMyApp TAB only.

Click to collapse





scematics said:


> Same here ..  will be waiting for the BS3 OnlyMyApp TAB only "without the rubbish Pika World tab" .

Click to collapse



Dear Anatoly, reference above and your request: https://ibb.co/mhzqh6


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 19, 2017)

OD5KB said:


> Dear Anatoly, reference above and your request: https://ibb.co/mhzqh6

Click to collapse



For disable Pika world edit the file bst_config
 <IsMapsTabVisible>false</IsMapsTabVisible>


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 19, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> For disable Pika world edit the file bst_config
> <IsMapsTabVisible>false</IsMapsTabVisible>

Click to collapse



Thank you so much... appreciated... waiting for OnlyMyapp for the latest version too please, thanks again.


----------



## mcgawn (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey guys, asking for educational reasons as it's very hard to gain any info on bluestacks tweaker on the Internet. 
1, how safe is BS tweaker? 
2, in previous versions one could change ID, guide etc but thats no longer allowed. Does anyone know why? Is it illegal?


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 19, 2017)

Dear Anatoly, how to disable the Pica world account? https://ibb.co/hVnU9m


----------



## scematics (Dec 19, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> For disable Pika world edit the file bst_config
> <IsMapsTabVisible>false</IsMapsTabVisible>

Click to collapse



To : Anatoly79

Work's .. thaanx


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 19, 2017)

scematics said:


> To : Anatoly79
> 
> Work's .. thaanx

Click to collapse



But the account is still active.... https://ibb.co/hVnU9m  maybe with A new version of BSTweaker3 same will be removed.


----------



## scematics (Dec 19, 2017)

OD5KB said:


> But the account is still active....

Click to collapse



let it count since the tab is disappeared and remaining only MyApp tab on main screen


----------



## Rhodwulf (Dec 20, 2017)

*Version 3 is not recognized by BSTweaker.*

I install Version 3.54.65 of Bluestacks in windows 7, but the BSTweaker does not recognize it and shows the following message:
"This version (2.5.65.8456) is not supported !!!"

What should I do to recognize it, i reinstalled Bluestacks for the second time and nothing.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## scematics (Dec 20, 2017)

Rhodwulf said:


> I install Version 3.54.65 of Bluestacks in windows 7, but the BSTweaker does not recognize it and shows the following message:
> "This version (2.5.65.8456) is not supported !!!"
> 
> What should I do to recognize it, i reinstalled Bluestacks for the second time and nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



BSTweaker still not compatible with v.3.54.65 .. just wait for the update will be soon available and many many thaanx to
 Anatoly79 for his greatest effort in this matter.


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 20, 2017)

Dear Anatoly, thank you for the new BSTweaker3_3270 and OnlyMyApp 3.54.65.1755,
1) Disabled Promo using "promo patch" no more pica world but still the account
2) Still unable to use "Premium patch"
https://ibb.co/k6TM76
Your solution is appreciated with thanks as usual.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 20, 2017)

BSTweaker 3.27.1. Check Premium patch


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 20, 2017)

Anatoly79 said:


> BSTweaker 3.27.1. Check Premium patch

Click to collapse



All ok now with BSTweaker 3.27.1 
Can we disable the Pica world account ? https://ibb.co/fB5Pum
Thank you so much... God bless you...


----------



## SUBGOKU (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello
Its possible to add hide any of this elements into tweaker?


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you for the new BSTweaker version, can you tell us what's new please ? thank you...


----------



## 1985411211 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for your great tool.
Bluestacks3 need to work in the internet.
When the computer is offline, bs3 cannot work normally. Could you please mod it ? Thank you very much!


----------



## OD5KB (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, have noticed that issue (clock is always wrong) in the last two or three versions of BS3.


----------



## m12xyz (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a great tweaker but I have one question on how the google login window in bluestacks is disabled. Are you running some kind of tweaker service in background to disable the bluestacks google login window or is this some setting that you are disabling in the configuration.
thanks


----------



## willyw89 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dear members,

I’ve been trying for days already to get BS Tweaker to work with Bluestacks, however somehow I cannot change anything beneath the ‘settings’ tab.

If I follow the Youtube video ‘How to change IMEI/AndroidID/SimSerialNumber in BlueStacks 2’ the first thing I notice that is different with my Tweaker.

Is that at 0:30 I only have 1 service running ‘BstkDrv’ and it keeps running even after I stop Bluestacks. In the video they have 5 services running and stopping, however in my Tweaker I only have 1 service and that service keeps running, even when Bluestacks closes automatically.

When I then go to the ‘settings’ tab -which they do in the video I mentioned above- the whole left column is greyed out, and I cannot click on ‘Patch.’ BS Tweakers gives me the following error:
3-1-2018 17:25:12:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
3-1-2018 17:25:12:Adb:localhost:5555:True
3-1-2018 17:25:12:Adb Run:unknown

Does anyone know how to solve this? I’ve been messing around for days already with different versions of Bluestacks as well as Tweaker, however nothing seems to work. Currently I’m using BlueStacks Tweaker 3.27.2 and BlueStacks 3.54.65.

Help is much appreciated.

Best,


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 4, 2018)

willyw89 said:


> Is that at 0:30 I only have 1 service running ‘BstkDrv’ and it keeps running even after I stop Bluestacks. In the video they have 5 services running and stopping, however in my Tweaker I only have 1 service and that service keeps running, even when Bluestacks closes automatically.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 3.50+ have only 1 service - BstkDrv.

Click 1-2 times the button "Force Kill BS".  BstkDrv will stop.


----------



## willyw89 (Jan 4, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks 3.50+ have only 1 service - BstkDrv.
> 
> Click 1-2 times the button "Force Kill BS".  BstkDrv will stop.

Click to collapse



It works! Many thanks!


----------



## Twiztt (Jan 6, 2018)

Is there a way to remove the auto added games and wallpaper that resets . It looks like they are being added by Pika World/points.

After I remove them, on restart they are auto added back, wallpaper is reset from my own, to this one, then it pushes the new games to play for pika points

Tried to add photo, but I dont have enough posts to do it


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 7, 2018)

this is your photo: https://ibb.co/frXDsG


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 9, 2018)

Having several issues in the latest BS3 version BlueStacks_3.54.65.1755 with no solution yet specialty Pica world and cloud is always running and consuming a lot of internet connection  , so I decided to go back to a previous version without all these issues, the problem is how to disable BS3 auto update, appreciate your kind help.


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jan 9, 2018)

Disable autoupdater does NOT work! I have tried to disable it MULTIPLE times since I installed Bluestacks and it is STILL forcing me to update! No matter how many times I try to disable it, NOTHING happens. it is as if I never clicked disable autoupdater


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 9, 2018)

Arceist Justin said:


> Disable autoupdater does NOT work! I have tried to disable it MULTIPLE times since I installed Bluestacks and it is STILL forcing me to update! No matter how many times I try to disable it, NOTHING happens. it is as if I never clicked disable autoupdater

Click to collapse



Every time releasing a new version of BS we face more issues, three version ago were better then this last one... even going back to a better version you will be faced with auto update by force, hope will get rid of these issues, pica world and auto update.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 10, 2018)

Arceist Justin said:


> Disable autoupdater does NOT work! I have tried to disable it MULTIPLE times since I installed Bluestacks and it is STILL forcing me to update! No matter how many times I try to disable it, NOTHING happens. it is as if I never clicked disable autoupdater

Click to collapse



Yes, I see. I`ll try to find the new solution for this problem


Check the new version of BSTweaker 3.27.3. It works with BS 3.52.67.1911. I haven`t tested other previous versions of BlueStacks


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jan 10, 2018)

What is the difference between 3.27.2 and 3.27.3? I have 3.27.2


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 10, 2018)

Arceist Justin said:


> Disable autoupdater does NOT work! I have tried to disable it MULTIPLE times since I installed Bluestacks and it is STILL forcing me to update! No matter how many times I try to disable it, NOTHING happens. it is as if I never clicked disable autoupdater

Click to collapse





Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, I see. I`ll try to find the new solution for this problem
> 
> 
> Check the new version of BSTweaker 3.27.3. It works with BS 3.52.67.1911. I haven`t tested other previous versions of BlueStacks

Click to collapse





Arceist Justin said:


> What is the difference between 3.27.2 and 3.27.3? I have 3.27.2

Click to collapse



Check your request above and the answer of Anatoly, Autoupdater should work with this version.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Anatoly
Anew version of BlueStacks just released (version 3.55.70.1783). Appreciate as usual your OnlyMyApp.exe
and please confirm BSTweaker3_3273 will work with it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 10, 2018)

This feature is not working with the latest  BSTweaker3_3273 - please your help as usual. Thank you
https://ibb.co/myL6mm


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 10, 2018)

https://ibb.co/bGQb2R


----------



## Soul Hunt3r 39 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, thx for your hard work, i have question, can you add more phone models to BStweaker if its be possible ? Maybe this models:
Google Nexus 5X, Google Nexus 6, Google Nexus 6P, Google Nexus 9, Nexus 6P, Pixel, Samsung Galaxy Note4, Samsung Galaxy Note5, Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, Samsung Galaxy S7, Samsung Galaxy S7 Active, Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 11, 2018)

Soul Hunt3r 39 said:


> Hi Anatoly, thx for your hard work, i have question, can you add more phone models to BStweaker if its be possible ? Maybe this models:
> Google Nexus 5X, Google Nexus 6, Google Nexus 6P, Google Nexus 9, Nexus 6P, Pixel, Samsung Galaxy Note4, Samsung Galaxy Note5, Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, Samsung Galaxy S7, Samsung Galaxy S7 Active, Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge

Click to collapse



BlueStacks uses Android Kitkat 4.4.  Sdk 19. If you will use build.prop with sdk 21+ many apps will crash.
If you write Intel Core i9 on an old Intel Pentium it will not work better and faster



OD5KB said:


> This feature is not working with the latest  BSTweaker3_3273 - please your help as usual. Thank you
> https://ibb.co/myL6mm

Click to collapse



This feature only for BlueStacks 2.x. Don`t use it in BS 3.x
Use Promo Patch for remove icons from the desktop.


----------



## Soul Hunt3r 39 (Jan 11, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks uses Android Kitkat 4.4.  Sdk 19. If you will use build.prop with sdk 21+ many apps will crash.
> If you write Intel Core i9 on an old Intel Pentium it will not work better and faster
> 
> Hi, thank you for replying, I had to ask because some games require a newer version of android and newer phone models so I just wanted to know if these phones can be added

Click to collapse


----------



## scematics (Jan 11, 2018)

new release has been released BlueStacks ver.  3.55.70.1783


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for both files. Regards


----------



## SUBGOKU (Jan 11, 2018)

Is version (3.28.0) working with latest 3.55, anyone test it? In not sure to update new version or not.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 11, 2018)

SUBGOKU said:


> Is version (3.28.0) working with latest 3.55, anyone test it? In not sure to update new version or not.

Click to collapse



Yes I did and working very good.


----------



## SUBGOKU (Jan 11, 2018)

One more question, using GUID patch, how to know what value to imput to have my Bluestack emulate Xiaomi phone ID not Samsung.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 12, 2018)

SUBGOKU said:


> One more question, using GUID patch, how to know what value to imput to have my Bluestack emulate Xiaomi phone ID not Samsung.

Click to collapse



No idea, I am on laptop.


----------



## Dverhate (Jan 13, 2018)

*Does it really work with the new one?*

I am trying to use BST 3.28 for the root of BS 3.55.70.1783. but the root button does not activate. Do I have to have a second instance so I can root the base or the first one?


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 13, 2018)

Dverhate said:


> I am trying to use BST 3.28 for the root of BS 3.55.70.1783. but the root button does not activate. Do I have to have a second instance so I can root the base or the first one?

Click to collapse



Yes it does, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w0Vp0jbuQ8


----------



## Atlantisvip (Jan 13, 2018)

Can't make premium work on  Client 3.55.70.1783.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 13, 2018)

Atlantisvip said:


> Can't make premium work on  Client 3.55.70.1783.

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULUq7ByYFOI using BlueStacks Tweaker 3 (3.28.0)


----------



## Dverhate (Jan 13, 2018)

ok now if it worked. it is very important to do the force kils, I was closing all the functions by the task manager, but it seems that there is some task that is some hidden task that is not "HD-xx" p "Blstcksxx" that the force kill if it closes , maybe in some "svchost"
Thank you very much continue with your good work.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 14, 2018)

Dverhate said:


> ok now if it worked. it is very important to do the force kils, I was closing all the functions by the task manager, but it seems that there is some task that is some hidden task that is not "HD-xx" p "Blstcksxx" that the force kill if it closes , maybe in some "svchost"
> Thank you very much continue with your good work.

Click to collapse



Sure, every time you want to use BS Tweaker you must "Force Kill BS", then "Start BS"


----------



## lieuliau (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you very much for your great tool. I love it a lot!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 19, 2018)

BlueStacks + N  beta (Android 7.1) https://www.bluestacks.com/


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 19, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks + N  beta (Android 7.1) https://www.bluestacks.com/

Click to collapse



Thank you, I will download it later and test it, do we need "OnlyMyApp" and "BSTweaker3" too ?


----------



## kfallz (Jan 19, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks + N  beta (Android 7.1) https://www.bluestacks.com/

Click to collapse



I'm assuming tweaker works for this too since you didn't mention anything? Will try it out later either way though so thanks!

Edit: Ah, saw a picture from someone else, not supported. Will be fun when it is!


----------



## Atlantisvip (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't blame this software, but I got massive malware originating in .ru after running this. Could have came from bluestacks itself, not sure. This file from bstweaker popped up when I did a general .ru search of my pc.. Could be nothing.. bluestacks.prop.ru.note2.megafon_643


----------



## g10drasingh (Jan 20, 2018)

Not working on bluestack 7.1 beta, says this version (4.2.1.9726) is not supported.


----------



## slawdos (Jan 21, 2018)

Please, add BS_N_beta support in BSTweaker.


----------



## FreyrFox (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll assume that given you posted it in the thread that you're gonna work on a tweaker for nougat bluestacks [though I'd also imagine waiting until beta is over would be smart]. Much thanks for your work on the tweaker regardless, always works like a charm.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 25, 2018)

To all. Check the new version of BSTweaker 4.


----------



## OD5KB (Jan 25, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> To all. Check the new version of BSTweaker 4.

Click to collapse



Thank you...


----------



## FreyrFox (Jan 25, 2018)

BSTweaker 4 Worked like a charm. Many Thanks!


----------



## shoopi (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks a lot, Anatoly79 ! ^_^


----------



## johnnybb777 (Jan 27, 2018)

incredible tool everythings works great


----------



## ACC18 (Jan 27, 2018)

anyone facing this. Acer E5-473G intel i5 5200u 4gb ram 2 gb vram bluestack 3 root using bs tweakerhttps://imgur.com/pByOvs3


----------



## qounik (Jan 28, 2018)

Xposed for BSN?? Anyone? Possible?


----------



## Supremecou (Jan 29, 2018)

Is there any way to update BlueStacks 2 to the latest Android Version ?


----------



## alonsotherion (Jan 29, 2018)

*after unlocking in "helpers" bluestacks won't start engine anymore*

Ok, my BS was working perfectly with factory settings (OpenGL in engine config), I tried to root it using BSTweaker, went to helpers, had to unlock, I killed BS process, unlocked it successfully, when I started BS again, the starting engine bar has stopped at the very end and, after a while , I got a message "Bs Engine could not be started"... I tried to change OpenGL to DirectX with no success... restarting my machine didn't work either... somehow, this tool of urs has broken something in may BS Engine... any solution will be appreciated..


----------



## scematics (Jan 30, 2018)

alonsotherion said:


> Ok, my BS was working perfectly with factory settings (OpenGL in engine config), I tried to root it using BSTweaker, went to helpers, had to unlock, I killed BS process, unlocked it successfully, when I started BS again, the starting engine bar has stopped at the very end and, after a while , I got a message "Bs Engine could not be started"... I tried to change OpenGL to DirectX with no success... restarting my machine didn't work either... somehow, this tool of urs has broken something in may BS Engine... any solution will be appreciated..

Click to collapse



- unistall it completely
- reinstall it again
- run it as normal
-change graphics mode to directx & change cpu core to 4 make memory bar to half
-restart bluestacks
-run the patch make sure it reads same version u installed
-fully stop running bluestack from patch + kill it
-go to helpers in the tweaker and apply root  "wait until it complete rooting 
-restart bluestacks from tweaker
- go again to helpers and rerun again apply root

hope this will help u


----------



## alonsotherion (Jan 30, 2018)

scematics said:


> - unistall it completely
> - reinstall it again
> - run it as normal
> -change graphics mode to directx & change cpu core to 4 make memory bar to half
> ...

Click to collapse



actually, I was about to say the I fixed it on my own... I uninstalled using official BS uninstaller tool, after that, when using BSTweaker, instead of killing BS process, I just clicked on "full stop bs" and it worked... thanx anyway.


----------



## indirdim (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello Anatoly79, thank you for this great tool.

First of all, about BST4, it does not close google sign in 2.6.104.6367 but BST2 does. I am trying to make a custom installable version of BS2 with pre installed games on it. I do not want this google sign in to be appeared and i want to disable window of purchase and one time setup  screens. Which files do i need to edit or backup for this? Do you have a open source documentation for help?

Thank you very much for your work.
Caner.


----------



## qounik (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys i need help with 2 things
1. who do i access menu button. like i can't go to TBu's Preferences setting
2. Who do i Folder mount to BS(N) i need to mount my Titanium Backup which is in a different drive then C/ so what do i do
also Xposed? Can it happen??? Thanks for Hard work tho.


----------



## dhirajhere (Feb 4, 2018)

HI. Is there some way to automate BSTweaker steps for repeated actions?


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BS4 4.0.1.102 without "Pika world" TAB or if it can be removed using BSTweaker4_4010 . Thank you.


----------



## lksjdfhio (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Anatoly79, and thank you for this great tool. I've had problems on finding good emulator, and just when I started thinking BlueStacks 3 would be great option, newest update (client version 3.55.70.1783, engine 2.55.70.1203) contained a nasty miner hidden in it (app name was com.android.good.miner, was set to mine on CoinHive with 4 threads ) rendering all apps pretty much unusable while it was running.

With your tool I managed to find that riddance and wipe it for good so now I can again enjoy my games at computer with the knowledge that if it becomes problem even later on, I know how to get rid of it.  :good:


----------



## scematics (Feb 5, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BS4 4.0.1.102 without "Pika world" TAB or if it can be removed using BSTweaker4_4010 . Thank you.

Click to collapse



Follow this tutorial made by Anatoly and u will know how to have only "OnlyMyApp"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdNdTXxGnuo&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=1


----------



## EarnestErnest (Feb 5, 2018)

That's weird. I thought BlueStacks V4 didn't exist. I even tried downloading it from the main website and it only shows BlueStacks 3. Is the Beta version the 4?


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 5, 2018)

scematics said:


> Follow this tutorial made by Anatoly and u will know how to have only "OnlyMyApp"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdNdTXxGnuo&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=1

Click to collapse



My question to our dear friend is to provide us "OnlyMyApp" for the latest BS3 4.0.1.102 without "Pika world" TAB , tuto I know it very well, anyway thank you...:good::good::good:


----------



## beljim7419 (Feb 5, 2018)

remove pika tab by editing the bst_config.
change map to false


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 6, 2018)

beljim7419 said:


> remove pika tab by editing the bst_config.
> change map to false

Click to collapse



Thank you...

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 7, 2018)

*Microphone issue.*

I am facing an issue using whatsapp on BlueStacks App Player N (Android 7.1) 4.0.1.102 beta, unable to use the microphone to send a voice note or to phone call, any one have this issue and if any solution, on previous versions there ware no problem.


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3  v3.56.73.1817 and a new BSTweaker3 , thank you


----------



## scematics (Feb 14, 2018)

BlueStacks 3.56.73.1817 has been released waiting for Mr.  Anatoly79 to release the fix


----------



## rats88 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Network ssid is always "Bluestack"*

Hi ANATOLY,
 you are really doing a great effort. i have a problem regarding network ssid, how i can change network ssid in blue stack 3.5... here is the screen shot


----------



## max20091 (Feb 15, 2018)

rats88 said:


> Hi ANATOLY,
> you are really doing a great effort. i have a problem regarding network ssid, how i can change network ssid in blue stack 3.5... here is the screen shot

Click to collapse



Why? It just a fake wifi connection even you use ethernet so you can play games without internet issue.

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Hi Anatoly79, can you please add support for BlueStacks CN variant? It should be nearly same as global version one
Link: http://www.bluestacks.cn/


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 15, 2018)

Dear Anatoly, please provide us a new version of bstweaker for  the new BS3 version 3.56.73.1817 https://ibb.co/bQsNVn


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 15, 2018)

rats88 said:


> Hi ANATOLY,
> i have a problem regarding network ssid, how i can change network ssid in blue stack 3.5... here is the screen shot

Click to collapse



It is not so easy.  You need to rebuild /system/framework/framework.jar. In previous versions of BlueStacks, the WiFi SSID was located in android.wifi.net.WiFiSSID



OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3  v3.56.73.1817 and a new BSTweaker3 , thank you

Click to collapse



I'm having some problems with "pikalympics games 2018"



max20091 said:


> Hi Anatoly79, can you please add support for BlueStacks CN variant? It should be nearly same as global version one
> Link: http://www.bluestacks.cn/

Click to collapse



The Client for China has many differences from the Global version.  
I added support for BS 3.1 China.  I checked adb connect + root.  
You need to rename BlueStacksTweaker4.exe to BlueStacksTweaker4_china.exe






indirdim said:


> First of all, about BST4, it does not close google sign in 2.6.104.6367 but BST2 does. I am trying to make a custom installable version of BS2 with pre installed games on it. I do not want this google sign in to be appeared and i want to disable window of purchase and one time setup  screens. Which files do i need to edit or backup for this? Do you have a open source documentation for help?
> Caner.

Click to collapse



1. Try the latest version 4.1. The previous version had an error with the definition of the BS version
2. remove com.uncube.account, com.bluestacks.s2p, com.google.android.setupwizard. HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\BlueStacksGP\Android\IsOneTimeSetupDone = 1
But I don`t recommend to use BlueStacks without google account.


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 15, 2018)

Anatoly, is there a way to fix and to enable use of the microphone in the new N version 4.0.2.1002 native on whatsapp ? thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 15, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Anatoly, is there a way to fix and to enable use of the microphone in the new N version 4.0.2.1002 native on whatsapp ? thank you

Click to collapse



I don`t know. Select report a problem  from menu


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 15, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don`t know. Select report a problem  from menu

Click to collapse



Already did, waiting to fix this issue in the next BS full release. Thank you...


----------



## max20091 (Feb 15, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> The Client for China has many differences from the Global version.
> I added support for BS 3.1 China.  I checked adb connect + root.
> You need to rename BlueStacksTweaker4.exe to BlueStacksTweaker4_china.exe

Click to collapse



Thanks for your update but it seems like this China version is quite buggy, it require to install SuperSU 2.79 apk manually in order to see the app in the app list


----------



## rats88 (Feb 15, 2018)

*blue stack 3*

hello ANATOLY,
      thanks for your quick reply, please tell me one more thing, when i uninstall bluestack, it stills occupy  some memory on my pc and on next install how bs get information of my previous version. help me to clear all bs related data from my pc. so that i can install bs like first time installation. thanks


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 15, 2018)

rats88 said:


> hello ANATOLY,
> thanks for your quick reply, please tell me one more thing, when i uninstall bluestack, it stills occupy  some memory on my pc and on next install how bs get information of my previous version. help me to clear all bs related data from my pc. so that i can install bs like first time installation. thanks

Click to collapse



Here is the solution: https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-
run BS_cleanup.exe one tine and check is still have bluestacks folder in c:\programdata, if yes, run again BS_cleanup.exe and you are done.


----------



## evildog1 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Anatoly79 Do you know how to modify exe installers of Bluestacks? I would like to make my own rooted installers.
7-zip and other can't modify, i searched everywhere from the internet but there is nothing useful infomation. programs like PE Explorer can't find see resources like 7-zip can see.
You were the only one who modified the installer so i hope you can help me


----------



## rats88 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Bs 3.5*

Hello ANATOLY,
 i use bluestack uninstaller.exe as you said, it removes data from program files and program data as well. but when i install it again , it keeps record of last installation. any help, and i can't change network ssid name, and ip which is same for every installation :confused  . here is the image


----------



## rats88 (Feb 16, 2018)

*bluestack any version*

hi ANATOLY,
  is there any way to download apps from playstore, without login to google (any version of bluestack)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 16, 2018)

evildog1 said:


> @Anatoly79 Do you know how to modify exe installers of Bluestacks? I would like to make my own rooted installers.
> 7-zip and other can't modify, i searched everywhere from the internet but there is nothing useful infomation. programs like PE Explorer can't find see resources like 7-zip can see.
> You were the only one who modified the installer so i hope you can help me

Click to collapse



Hello.
I modified only .msi installer. I never modified .exe installer. I used WinRAR and built SFX archive. 
Just unpack all files from original installer, repack into new .exe archive (SFX) and set MicroInstallerNative.exe as program "Run after extraction"
You can see some other settings on the screenshot.






rats88 said:


> hi ANATOLY,
> is there any way to download apps from playstore, without login to google (any version of bluestack)

Click to collapse



No way


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, what's new on BSTweaker4_4200 please, thank you.


----------



## evildog1 (Feb 16, 2018)

@Anatoly79 Thanks i get it now


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 17, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, what's new on BSTweaker4_4200 please, thank you.

Click to collapse


https://translate.google.ru/transla...d=56046947&anchor=Spoil-56046947-5&edit-text=


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 17, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://translate.google.ru/transla...d=56046947&anchor=Spoil-56046947-5&edit-text=

Click to collapse



Thank you so much...


----------



## max20091 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Anatoly79, can you add support for BS4 China? http://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/package/client4/BlueStacksGPSetup_Full2_4.2.3.9744.exe


----------



## scematics (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueStacks 3.56.74.1828 has been released recently


----------



## qounik (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys i need help with 2 things
1. who do i access menu button. like i can't go to TBu's Preferences setting
2. Who do i Folder mount to BS(N) i need to mount my Titanium Backup which is in a different drive then C/ so what do i do
also Xposed? Can it happen??? Thanks for Hard work tho.

Edit-
Anyone??? Help? Still can't get my Titanium Backups loaded to my BlueStacksN
Edit-
Also Can I use normal Launcher and Disabling that home page at start?


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3 v3.56.74.1828 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you


----------



## SanalCan (Feb 23, 2018)

*
I could copy/paste phone models under BSTweaker4\Phones\4.4
However, if I try to use phone models under BSTweaker4\Phones\7.1 then Google Play doesn't work anymore.
What am I doing wrong?
*

Hello,

Default Bluestacks set my device as "Galaxy Note 3" which is not complatible with a new game that I want to play. I have used "BSTweaker4" and thank you for it.

I could find where to chance device model within your software. But I'm unable to find a powerful model. Can I select for example Note 8 and play my games as highest possible quality?

Or which device is the most powerful within BSTweaker4's options.

Thank you.

EDIT (Solved):
SETTINGS > PHONE > OPEN FOLDER > PHONES > 7.1  > 840 >  bluestacks.prop.us.s8plus.atnt

Why can't I select anything from these models ?

EDIT 2:
I could copy the desired phone modes under  PHONES > 7.1  > 840
In this case it's: "bluestacks.prop.us.s8plus.atnt"
And copied it under BSTweaker4\Phones\4.4
Then refreshed.
Then, desired model appeared under dropdown menu and I could select it.
However, Google Play doesn't work anymore ?!!!
I can't install my games  I feel that I'm so close


----------



## qounik (Feb 24, 2018)

SanalCan said:


> I could copy/paste phone models under BSTweaker4\Phones\4.4
> However, if I try to use phone models under BSTweaker4\Phones\7.1 then Google Play doesn't work anymore.
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In order to use any 7.1 model you need to have BlueStacksN clearly it's simple. You can't just copy and paste somethings and expect to work it properly. 
Assuming you have BlueStacksN (which clearly not Bcoz it is "GN3") you have clear your data of GP Service and Store
I'm Using my BSN as Pixel 2 XL and Playstore also recognise that nicely


----------



## SanalCan (Feb 24, 2018)

qounik said:


> In order to use any 7.1 model you need to have BlueStacksN clearly it's simple. You can't just copy and paste somethings and expect to work it properly.
> Assuming you have BlueStacksN (which clearly not Bcoz it is "GN3") you have clear your data of GP Service and Store
> I'm Using my BSN as Pixel 2 XL and Playstore also recognise that nicely

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Yesterday was my first day of knowing and using Bluestacks. I didn't know a separate N version exists.


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3 v3.56.74.1828 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you


----------



## carryyou1307 (Feb 25, 2018)

scematics said:


> BlueStacks 3.56.74.1828 has been released recently

Click to collapse



Did you test with the current BlueStacks Tweaker v4.2.0 Beta?


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyway to root Beta N yet?


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 27, 2018)

Seems there is no more "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3  and new BSTweaker 4, we have to run the application as is...


----------



## scematics (Feb 27, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Seems there is no more "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3  and new BSTweaker 4, we have to run the application as is...

Click to collapse



you have to wait .. Mr. Anatoly79 is working hard to fix some issues .. with each new release there are new issues and changes
need to work on them in order to become as previous one
thaanx 4 ur patience


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 27, 2018)

scematics said:


> you have to wait .. Mr. Anatoly79 is working hard to fix some issues .. with each new release there are new issues and changes
> need to work on them in order to become as previous one
> thaanx 4 ur patience

Click to collapse



I m sure, Anatoly is a hard worker and a nice fellow, I can't comment more, patience is my hobby... thank you for your reply...


----------



## carryyou1307 (Feb 28, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> Did you test with the current BlueStacks Tweaker v4.2.0 Beta?

Click to collapse



I tested with BlueStack 3.56.74, it seems ok until now.


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 28, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I tested with BlueStack 3.56.74, it seems ok until now.

Click to collapse



Great...


----------



## gladiators018 (Feb 28, 2018)

2/28/2018 3:43:36 PM:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Version: 0.9.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BSTweaker2\
Phones exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 03D40274-0435-05F9-7706-EC0700080009
IMEI: 363237456706803
AndroidID: 873016A4CA63F362
WiFiMAC: E0:6E:A5:31:56:90

2/28/2018 3:43:37 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BSTweaker\Phone:False
2/28/2018 3:43:37 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
2/28/2018 3:43:37 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
2/28/2018 3:43:37 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.56.75.1279 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=PH caCode=250 pcode=ddfa OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=9141d0c6-38f7-ed30-8f53-70b84f922836 caSelector=se_20820 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=16592382 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 GLES3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
2/28/2018 3:43:37 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:1100:True
2/28/2018 3:43:38 PM:Info:Get Info:True

this is my problem


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 28, 2018)

@gladiators018
Download latest version of BSTweaker.



OD5KB said:


> Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks BS3 v3.56.74.1828 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you

Click to collapse



The file was modified a new method (no web tabs). Please check.


----------



## OD5KB (Feb 28, 2018)

Appreciated, thank you so much, don't be away from us for a long time, we always need your help...


----------



## joswiackk (Mar 2, 2018)

Can someone here help me solve this?

https://prnt.sc/ilyzmf


----------



## kos25k (Mar 3, 2018)

hello.I have 2 questions.1)I root,it says ok with green letters.but when I install superSU 2.72 it says I haven't root.2)on my vorke v1 plus videos on terrarium are luggy.unfortunately I have windows 10 home and I can't disable hyper-v that other apps use.is there any other way with this program to make it faster?or do I have to install windows 10 pro and disable hyowr-v?Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 5, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I have 2 questions.1)I root,it says ok with green letters.but when I install superSU 2.72 it says I haven't root..

Click to collapse



Why SuperSu 2.72? What is your version BlueStacks and BSTweaker? Post a screenshot with message from SuperSu.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 5, 2018)

oh sorry.I meant supersu 2.79.ok i'll post when I got home!


----------



## F1player (Mar 6, 2018)

*is there any way to install xposed on Blustack N ?*

Hi, Anatoly79 : 
      I'm  you fans ,  pls tell me is there any way to install xposed on the latest BS ?   if yes ，how ？   I root the BS and install normally , but fail . pls help me the step, thx .


----------



## rap1d (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello i just installed the newest bluestacks update client: 3.56.74.1828 Engine: 2.56.75.1279 and im on version 4.2.0 of blue stacks tweaker when i patch and try to change my IMEI, android ID value's and re load bluestacks it is not changing these value's it stays on the same value's is this a current known bug thanks?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 7, 2018)

rap1d said:


> Hello i just installed the newest bluestacks update client: 3.56.74.1828 Engine: 2.56.75.1279 and im on version 4.2.0 of blue stacks tweaker when i patch and try to change my IMEI, android ID value's and re load bluestacks it is not changing these value's it stays on the same value's is this a current known bug thanks?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2



F1player said:


> Hi, Anatoly79 :
> I'm  you fans ,  pls tell me is there any way to install xposed on the latest BS ?

Click to collapse



Xposed does not work on BlueStacks.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have an "OnlyMyApp"  for BlueStacks 4.0.5.170  and a new BSTweaker 4 if needed , thank you


----------



## Brianrm9791 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Hi i need some help!*

I can't seem to find my phone in the drop down menu list?? Is this why it won't show me an advertising id?? Trying to set this up but i am obviously doing something wrong, as i need an advertising id if i am to change the advert id and continue watching videos. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 8, 2018)

I need some help here. My bluestacks just doesn't want to start. I click it many times but it doesn't open. Even the "start BS" from BS tweaker won't work. Any advice? Thanks

I'm using Bluestacks version 3.56.74.1828 as you can see in the screenshot below. I installed the beta version and this doesn't happen there but that version is not very good so i came back to the previous version.


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 8, 2018)

This is what i get from the log file everytime i click start BS on BSTweaker:



> 08/03/2018 16:59:16:Run:Bluestacks.exe :True
> 08/03/2018 16:59:19:Adb Run:unable to connect to :5555
> 08/03/2018 16:59:19:Adb:localhost:5555:True
> 08/03/2018 16:59:19:Adb Run:List of devices attached
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked now but almost everytime it says "unable to connect to:5555". How can i stop this? Thanks


----------



## qounik (Mar 9, 2018)

Can anyone explain how this FM (FolderMount) works? :3


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 9, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> I need some help here. My bluestacks just doesn't want to start. I click it many times but it doesn't open. Even the "start BS" from BS tweaker won't work. Any advice? Thanks
> 
> I'm using Bluestacks version 3.56.74.1828 as you can see in the screenshot below. I installed the beta version and this doesn't happen there but that version is not very good so i came back to the previous version.

Click to collapse


 @Anatoly79, please help...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 10, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> @Anatoly79, please help...

Click to collapse



I don't understand. "BlueStacks doesn't want to start".  What can I do? You need to write to developers of BlueStacks.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 10, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don`t know. Select report a problem  from menu

Click to collapse





Anatoly79 said:


> I don't understand. "BlueStacks doesn't want to start".  What can I do? You need to write to developers of BlueStacks.[/Q
> 
> https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## HsnCnKly (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello friend. Can you add signature patch bluestacks 4?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you Anatoly for sharing my post, hope one day the person in charge of BS web will put the version of each one:  https://ibb.co/fq8EF7


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don't understand. "BlueStacks doesn't want to start".  What can I do? You need to write to developers of BlueStacks.

Click to collapse



I tried that but they don't answer. I thought you could help. Sorry


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 11, 2018)

I already gave you the solution but you didn't read my post above, anyway here is once again: https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 12, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> I already gave you the solution but you didn't read my post above, anyway here is once again: https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-

Click to collapse



I read it. Just forgot to mention. Sorry

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Btw, do you know where can i download old versions of bluestacks? Thanks!


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 12, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> I read it. Just forgot to mention. Sorry
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------
> 
> Btw, do you know where can i download old versions of bluestacks? Thanks!

Click to collapse



https://bluestacks-app-player.en.uptodown.com/windows/old  but why you need an old version ?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for the new ones...


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 13, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> https://bluestacks-app-player.en.uptodown.com/windows/old  but why you need an old version ?

Click to collapse



Just in case that wouldn't work out. So i would try an older version. Thanks for the link


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 13, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> Just in case that wouldn't work out. So i would try an older version. Thanks for the link

Click to collapse



Are you using bluestacks on computer or cell phone ? if on computer can you provide full specs ?


----------



## adityachopra (Mar 13, 2018)

Please add Profiles option in BS tweaker4 as soon as possible


----------



## RohThePro (Mar 13, 2018)

*REQUEST*

Hello,
I would first like to thank you for such a wonderful app!!!
But I have something I want to do. I want to downgrade the google play app. I already have the apk for it, but whenever I use the apk handler for it it says "INSTALL_FAILED_VERSION_DOWNGRADE". I was wondering if there is anything you could do about that. Thanks!


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 14, 2018)

RohThePro said:


> Hello,
> I would first like to thank you for such a wonderful app!!!
> But I have something I want to do. I want to downgrade the google play app. I already have the apk for it, but whenever I use the apk handler for it it says "INSTALL_FAILED_VERSION_DOWNGRADE". I was wondering if there is anything you could do about that. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Follow this conversation : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240582


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 14, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Are you using bluestacks on computer or cell phone ? if on computer can you provide full specs ?

Click to collapse



Computer. Didn't know where to get all that info you wanted so i just run cpu-z and generated a logfile


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 15, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> Computer. Didn't know where to get all that info you wanted so i just run cpu-z and generated a logfile

Click to collapse



I am using Dell Dell inspiron 7558 Core i5 8gb ram touch 2 in 1 with the latest BlueStacks BS3 - N  (Android 7.1) 4.0.5.170  running well, your Asus 
with Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Memory Type DDR3, Memory Size 8076 MBytes, must work fine too. I my opinion and after a long experience, using windows 10 64bits, I recommend not to use any antivirus software, just the Microsoft windows defender (auto-updated both, windows and windows defender)  which is good enough.


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 17, 2018)

Could you pls share with us what is new for the newest version v4.3 Beta?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 17, 2018)

BlueStacks + N Beta Updated. Version 4.1.8.1402

Updates:

Boot time improvement
Touch fixed
One of the Boot failure issue
App not getting launched through app shortcut
Battle Royale mode available for Rules of Survival, Knives Out, PubG International, and FreeFire.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks + N Beta Updated. Version 4.1.8.1402 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you

https://ibb.co/noJi0H


----------



## androidsaur (Mar 18, 2018)

Can I edit the buildprop here to optimize it even more? Helped a lot with Memu but I want to try BS N.

If there are anyone who already tweaked their buildprop / dalvik settings, any recommended values?


----------



## kos25k (Mar 18, 2018)

androidsaur said:


> Can I edit the buildprop here to optimize it even more? Helped a lot with Memu but I want to try BS N.
> 
> If there are anyone who already tweaked their buildprop / dalvik settings, any recommended values?

Click to collapse



good idea.I also need someone yo tell us how to tweak this or windows.I bought a Vorke V1 plus but BS lags a lot with terrarium.Maybe a bootable from usb version of BS would be lag free?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you dear Anatoly, have a good day...
https://ibb.co/cF4W5H what does it means ? can't enlarge it to see all inside


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 18, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Thank you dear Anatoly, have a good day...
> https://ibb.co/cF4W5H what does it means ? can't enlarge it to see all inside

Click to collapse



It is my mistake. Download the new version 4.3.2 of BSTweaker


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 18, 2018)

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Anatoly79 said:


> It is my mistake. Download the new version 4.3.2 of BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Much better, thank you so much...:good:


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks N is out (version 4.1.10.1406).
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 21, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks N is out (version 4.1.10.1406).
> Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks + N Beta Version 4.1.10.1406 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 22, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks N is out (version 4.1.10.1406).
> Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



I don't see it from the official website. It still shows v4 as beta for me


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 22, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I don't see it from the official website. It still shows v4 as beta for me

Click to collapse



http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.10.1406/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------

*Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks + N Beta Version 4.1.10.1406 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you*


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 22, 2018)

Pls, check a new  way to removee the tab "App Center" and other tabs.
BSTweaker - Oem - switch App Center


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 22, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Pls, check a new  way to removee the tab "App Center" and other tabs.
> BSTweaker - Oem - switch App Center

Click to collapse



Really very good and professional work, works like a charm, thank you very much, appreciated... :good::good::good:

What do you mean by "Updated device models" ????


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 22, 2018)

The developers of BlueStacks added Pixel 2 (Android 7.1)
https://translate.google.com/transl...ic=273806&view=findpost&p=71490722&edit-text=


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 22, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> The developers of BlueStacks added Pixel 2 (Android 7.1)
> https://translate.google.com/transl...ic=273806&view=findpost&p=71490722&edit-text=

Click to collapse



Thank you...


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 23, 2018)

*Bluestacks 3 new version release*

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks 3 version 3.56.75.1860 is out.

Dear Anatoly, this latest version BSTweaker 4 (4.4.0) does not support the new BS3 version 3.56.75.1860,
please provide us a new one..  Thank you... https://ibb.co/eqA8vS


----------



## scematics (Mar 23, 2018)

new version released BlueStacks 3.56.75.1860


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 24, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.10.1406/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------
> 
> *Hi Anatoly, can we have a "OnlyMyApp" for BlueStacks + N Beta Version 4.1.10.1406 and a new BSTweaker 4 , thank you*

Click to collapse



I installed, In the About section, it is still Beta.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 24, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I installed, In the About section, it is still Beta.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks App Player
version: 3.56.75.1860 (stable), 
version: 4.1.10.1406 ( beta test)

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




scematics said:


> new version released BlueStacks 3.56.75.1860

Click to collapse



Yes, it is a stable version, we need a new BSTweaker3 .


----------



## scematics (Mar 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Pls, check a new  way to removee the tab "App Center" and other tabs.
> BSTweaker - Oem - switch App Center

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Anatoly79

In ur latest Tweaker 4 (4.4.0) beta nothing in Oem tab that indicates removing switch App Center

thaanx


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 24, 2018)

scematics said:


> Hello Mr. Anatoly79
> 
> In ur latest Tweaker 4 (4.4.0) beta nothing in Oem tab that indicates removing switch App Center
> 
> thaanx

Click to collapse



https://ibb.co/dw5RX7  Switch must be OFF


----------



## scematics (Mar 24, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> https://ibb.co/dw5RX7  Switch must be OFF

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it does not show "Tabs App Center & Help Center" it shows Wallpaper Change !!

attached : https://ibb.co/myADvS

I know the reason : maybe because i am using BS ver 3.56.74.1828 not Beta version 4
https://ibb.co/m7df9n


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 24, 2018)

scematics said:


> Unfortunately it does not show "Tabs App Center & Help Center" it shows Wallpaper Change !!
> 
> attached : https://ibb.co/myADvS

Click to collapse



I am using the latest BlueStacks + N Beta Version 4.1.10.1406 and a new BSTweaker 4 (4.4.0) and have this option... but for the 3.56.74.1828 Beta version I already requested Anatoly to provide a new BSTweaker 3 version.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pls, check a new version of BSTweaker. Switch "App Center" for BlueStacks 3.56 was added


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Pls, check a new version of BSTweaker. Switch "App Center" for BlueStacks 3.56 was added

Click to collapse



:good::good::good: Thank you so much, appreciated... Best regards...


----------



## scematics (Mar 24, 2018)

BlueStacks Tweaker 4 (4.4.1) beta works smoothly now with the latest stable version BS 3.56.75.1860 .. everything is OK now

Thaanx Mr. Anatoly79 for your quick response and cooperation


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry, could we have "what's new" in each Bluestacks tweaker release?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 25, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> Sorry, could we have "what's new" in each Bluestacks tweaker release?

Click to collapse



4.4.1 // 24.03.2018 
- New way to disable the tabs "Application Center", "Feedback" and others in BlueStacks 3.56


----------



## scematics (Mar 25, 2018)

new version released BlueStacks 3.56.76.1867


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 25, 2018)

scematics said:


> new version released BlueStacks 3.56.76.1867

Click to collapse



https://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.56.76.1867/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 26, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> https://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.56.76.1867/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe

Click to collapse



they are releasing too often for me


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 26, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> they are releasing too often for me

Click to collapse



Always improving... Thanks to BS team and our dear Anatoly...


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 26, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> 4.4.1 // 24.03.2018
> - New way to disable the tabs "Application Center", "Feedback" and others in BlueStacks 3.56

Click to collapse



I think it is better to put it in the first post.

BTW, could any one play the Creeps game with Bluestacks? 
	
	



```
https://apkpure.com/the-creeps/com.supersquawksoftware.thecreeps
```

I can play only Stage 1 (easy, normal, hard). After playing  Stage 1,  Stage 2 should be opened to play but it doesn't. I think I may miss some configurations .


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 26, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I think it is better to put it in the first post.
> 
> BTW, could any one play the Creeps game with Bluestacks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Making a post will go directly to the end, only Anatoly can do it .

I only use Bluestacks for whatsapp, truecaller and other communication apps.


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 26, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Making a post will go directly to the end, only Anatoly can do it .
> 
> I only use Bluestacks for whatsapp, truecaller and other communication apps.

Click to collapse



I'm different. I use it mainly for trying some games.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 26, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I think it is better to put it in the first post.
> 
> BTW, could any one play the Creeps game with Bluestacks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





carryyou1307 said:


> I'm different. I use it mainly for trying some games.

Click to collapse



 :good::good::good:


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks +N is out (version 4.1.10.1410).
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 27, 2018)

Dear Anatoly, appreciate a new BSTweaker for: 
BlueStacks 3.56.76.1867 and BlueStacks +N is out (version 4.1.10.1410).
Thank you.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 27, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks +N is out (version 4.1.10.1410).
> Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Thank you, appreciate you indicate the download url for the forum users not to be confused in the future.
Best regards


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 27, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Thank you, appreciate you indicate the download url for the forum users not to be confused in the future.
> Best regards

Click to collapse



Hi, you can download BlueStacks +N (v4.1.10.1410) using below link.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AswsuuhPRX1TjyPaslcflQEFo6RF


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 27, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, you can download BlueStacks +N (v4.1.10.1410) using below link.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AswsuuhPRX1TjyPaslcflQEFo6RF

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, so keep on doing the same in the future and I will do the same too because  it is not
always in the official website, once again thank you and best


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello, 

Can BlueStacks Tweaker remove Bluestacks 3 ads ?

I tried Disable the Window of Purchase + Premium + Promo + Theme patchs and I still have ads sometime.

Any clue how to remove this ads ?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 28, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can BlueStacks Tweaker remove Bluestacks 3 ads ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which Bluestacks 3 version you have ? you can try an old BSTweaker that correspond to your  Bluestacks 3 version,
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZeHRqR08zQVZQMVU
and you can also use OnlyMyApp 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZSlgzVXczemZIWGc


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi OD5KB, thank you for the help;

My Bluestacks version is 3.56.74.1828.

I am afraid to do a mistake, what should I do exactly to remove the ads and what is OnlyMyApp for ?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 28, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Hi OD5KB, thank you for the help;
> 
> My Bluestacks version is 3.56.74.1828.
> 
> I am afraid to do a mistake, what should I do exactly to remove the ads and what is OnlyMyApp for ?

Click to collapse



Salut, d'ici https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZX2kwMmo4eUhsNU0 tu prend le meme fichier
3.56.74.1828 et tu le remplace la ou se trouve l'original C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client, puis d'ici https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZeHRqR08zQVZQMVU essaye BSTweaker3_3273.zip ou bien BSTweaker3_3280.zip

voila d'ici tu trouve le videos comment ca marche: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdNdTXxGnuo&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=1

https://ibb.co/fqwPAS

Bonne chance...


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 28, 2018)

he he merci 

Juste pour être certain d'avoir bien compris :

- OnlyMyApp  supprime aussi la pub ?

- Si je prends une ancienne version de BS Tweaker, quelle option dois-je utiliser pour enlever la pub ?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 28, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> he he merci
> 
> Juste pour être certain d'avoir bien compris :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Non, pour supprimer la pub tu dois suivre https://ibb.co/fqwPAS


----------



## carryyou1307 (Mar 29, 2018)

What was that


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 29, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can BlueStacks Tweaker remove Bluestacks 3 ads ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





carryyou1307 said:


> What was that

Click to collapse



Explanation how to ...


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 29, 2018)

he he je voulais juste supprimer la pub ( ads ) depuis le début 

Les 3 patchs Premium + Promo + Theme fonctionnent bien mais ne suppriment pas la pub que l'on a parfois dans BlueStacks 3.56.74.1828, une idée pour les supprimer ?

I just wanted to remove ads since the beginning 

The three patchs Premium + Promo + Theme don't remove the ads we have sometime in BlueStacks_3.56.74.1828, any idea to remove them ?


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 29, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> he he je voulais juste supprimer la pub ( ads ) depuis le début
> 
> Les 3 patchs Premium + Promo + Theme fonctionnent bien mais ne suppriment pas la pub que l'on a parfois dans BlueStacks 3.56.74.1828, une idée pour les supprimer ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Envoi moi une foto pour voir de quoi il s'agit


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmm seems BST 4.4.0 is NOT rooting BS v4.1.10.1410 correctly for me for some reason. Root Checker keeps telling me 

Sorry! Root access is not properly installed on this device.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 30, 2018)

Montisaquadeis said:


> Hmm seems BST 4.4.0 is NOT rooting BS v4.1.10.1410 correctly for me for some reason. Root Checker keeps telling me
> 
> Sorry! Root access is not properly installed on this device.

Click to collapse



Use the latest  BSTweaker4_4410 version...


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Mar 30, 2018)

Ok I see what happened. I downloaded 4.4.0 since it was the one listed on the drive before deliving into any of the folders and thats how I normally update BST guess it didn't work right this time around lol.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 30, 2018)

Montisaquadeis said:


> Ok I see what happened. I downloaded 4.4.0 since it was the one listed on the drive before deliving into any of the folders and thats how I normally update BST guess it didn't work right this time around lol.

Click to collapse



Yes, our dear Anatoly must do a cleanup on the folders, good you found it the "Old" folder.


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Mar 30, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Yes, our dear Anatoly must do a cleanup on the folders, good you found it the "Old" folder.

Click to collapse



I just downloaded it from the opening post lol.


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 30, 2018)

Montisaquadeis said:


> I just downloaded it from the opening post lol.

Click to collapse



Short cut, very good... :good::good::good:


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks +N is out (version 4.1.11.1419).
Thanks in advanced.

Link : https://1drv.ms/u/s!AswsuuhPRX1Tl1r-nV7-ELrcWQ98


----------



## vjb10 (Mar 31, 2018)

I know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but any1 knows where can i see which android version i'm using on bluestacks? Thanks


----------



## OD5KB (Mar 31, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks +N is out (version 4.1.11.1419).
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Link : https://1drv.ms/u/s!AswsuuhPRX1Tl1r-nV7-ELrcWQ98

Click to collapse



Thank you very much dear nurhalim... :good::good::good:

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




vjb10 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but any1 knows where can i see which android version i'm using on bluestacks? Thanks

Click to collapse



I found a discussion on the net saying this: 
BlueStacks 4 +N runs Nougat 7.1.2 but can also run Oreo 8.0
BlueStacks 3 runs 4.4.2


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 31, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but any1 knows where can i see which android version i'm using on bluestacks? Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, you can check Bluestacks that installed in your system by click at Setting -> About.


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 31, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, you can check Bluestacks that installed in your system by click at Setting -> About.

Click to collapse



That shows Bluestacks version, not Android version


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 31, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> That shows Bluestacks version, not Android version

Click to collapse



Hi, To know which Android Version you can install an apps called AIDA64. 
Open this app and click at ANDROID TAB.


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 1, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, To know which Android Version you can install an apps called AIDA64.
> Open this app and click at ANDROID TAB.

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## codelover (Apr 1, 2018)

*BS Net Blocker v2.0*

To those interested, i have updated *BS Net Blocker 2.0*https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52839740&postcount=181 to support BS3+.


----------



## vjb10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Btw, and again i know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but i can't download apps from playstore anymore on bluestacks. That message "download pending" will show up forever. I have two bluestacks's instances and i can download any app without a problema on one instance but i have this problem on the other one. I heard i had to update google play services but it's already updated...


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you for the new BlueStacks Tweaker 4 (4.4.2) beta.


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Apr 2, 2018)

Does the BST File Manager not handle Spaces i folder/file names? Becuase they don't seem to want to transfer if theres a space in either the folder or file name.

Or is it an ADB Restriction?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 3, 2018)

Montisaquadeis said:


> Does the BST File Manager not handle Spaces i folder/file names? Becuase they don't seem to want to transfer if theres a space in either the folder or file name.
> 
> Or is it an ADB Restriction?

Click to collapse



I don`t use adb push/pull to copy files from/to Windows therefore It`s possible manage files with spaces in their names.
But I don`t have enough time for it.
File Manager is my test project. It contains many errors. And I have much difficult to modify some functions


----------



## prueba01 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bluestack N not working with snapchat, can it be fixed with BSTweaker ?


----------



## vjb10 (Apr 7, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------
> 
> Btw, and again i know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but i can't download apps from playstore anymore on bluestacks. That message "download pending" will show up forever. I have two bluestacks's instances and i can download any app without a problema on one instance but i have this problem on the other one. I heard i had to update google play services but it's already updated...

Click to collapse



Anyone please? I know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but this is really annoying and i don't know how to fix it 
Thanks

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




vjb10 said:


> Anyone please? I know this has nothing to do with BSTweaker but this is really annoying and i don't know how to fix it
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nvm, don't know how but it's fixed...


----------



## CuriousBuddy (Apr 9, 2018)

@Anatoly79 How do I install Xposed on Bluestacks using latest BSTweaker 4.4.2?


----------



## sempaXterbang (Apr 9, 2018)

bluestack N 4.1.15.3106 is out.  

https://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.15.3106/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 10, 2018)

sempaXterbang said:


> bluestack N 4.1.15.3106 is out.
> 
> https://cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.15.3106/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe

Click to collapse



Thank you, can you tell us before download and install is it still beta or stable version ?


----------



## sempaXterbang (Apr 10, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Thank you, can you tell us before download and install is it still beta or stable version ?

Click to collapse



still in beta stage mate.


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 10, 2018)

sempaXterbang said:


> still in beta stage mate.

Click to collapse



Thank you....


----------



## turboheart (Apr 10, 2018)

CuriousBuddy said:


> @Anatoly79 How do I install Xposed on Bluestacks using latest BSTweaker 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



+1 i also need to know, I tried uploading APK but it messed up bluestacks


----------



## HolGORE (Apr 12, 2018)

I want to set the IMEI and Android ID of my real phone to my bluestacks player.
I only found the option to randomize them. is there any way to directly set imei and android id? and maybe android serial too?
Thanks!


----------



## MDUnit64 (Apr 16, 2018)

*Feature Request*



Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 4 (4.4.2) beta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please add bypass emulator detection to the bstweaker thanks.


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Apr 16, 2018)

@Anatoly79

I don't know if it's already reported or not but attached pic settings are not working on latest beta N.


----------



## zulu99 (Apr 18, 2018)

Android 8.1 portable emulator
X86 + ARM
OpenGL ES 3.x
Better than all others emulators that you know

https://youtu.be/xnnRR2RFSYc


----------



## ntanhvn01 (Apr 19, 2018)

BlueStacks Tweaker 4 (4.4.2) beta can't open folder android 7.1


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 19, 2018)

New Bluestacks release v4.20.23 for windows , but when  start downloading will show 4.1.13.3306 , https://www.bluestacks.com/download.html?utm_campaign=homepage-dl-button-en#download


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Apr 19, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> New Bluestacks release v4.20.23 for windows , but when  start downloading will show 4.1.13.3306 , https://www.bluestacks.com/download.html?utm_campaign=homepage-dl-button-en#download

Click to collapse



for me it downloads 4.20.x, try again 
@Anatoly79 blue stake tweeker is not working with this new upate. *bluestake registry not found error*


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 20, 2018)

jineshpatel30 said:


> for me it downloads 4.20.x, try again
> @Anatoly79 blue stake tweeker is not working with this new upate. *bluestake registry not found error*

Click to collapse



Confirm, after install it is version 4.20.23 ?


----------



## Saikat0511 (Apr 20, 2018)

Can somebody confirm this......
When I download bluestacks from chrome it downloads a 284mb file but when using any other browser(edge, firefox) it downloads a 417mb file. WTF is this?!? Are versions also different??


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 20, 2018)

@jineshpatel30, @OD5KB
I can`t download v4.20.23. I tried to download the new version but It is 4.1.13.3306. Please write the full name of version 4.20.23.XXXX or post link for direct download.



Saikat0511 said:


> Can somebody confirm this......
> When I download bluestacks from chrome it downloads a 284mb file but when using any other browser(edge, firefox) it downloads a 417mb file. WTF is this?!? Are versions also different??

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 3 (Android 4.4) have size ~ 290MB
BlueStacks 4(N) (Android 7.1) have size 400+MB


----------



## Saikat0511 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @jineshpatel30, @OD5KB
> I can`t download v4.20.23. I tried to download the new version but It is 4.1.13.3306. Please write the full name of version 4.20.23.XXXX or post link for direct download.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I got it. The latest version (4.20) is 417MB. Try again with a different browser if you guys can't download the latest version.


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 20, 2018)

Saikat0511 said:


> Yeah I got it. The latest version (4.20) is 417MB. Try again with a different browser if you guys can't download the latest version.

Click to collapse



Better to give us direct link here for both...


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Apr 20, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> New Bluestacks release v4.20.23 for windows , but when  start downloading will show 4.1.13.3306 , https://www.bluestacks.com/download.html?utm_campaign=homepage-dl-button-en#download

Click to collapse





jineshpatel30 said:


> for me it downloads 4.20.x, try again
> @Anatoly79 blue stake tweeker is not working with this new upate. *bluestake registry not found error*

Click to collapse





OD5KB said:


> Confirm, after install it is version 4.20.23 ?

Click to collapse





Saikat0511 said:


> Can somebody confirm this......
> When I download bluestacks from chrome it downloads a 284mb file but when using any other browser(edge, firefox) it downloads a 417mb file. WTF is this?!? Are versions also different??

Click to collapse





Saikat0511 said:


> Yeah I got it. The latest version (4.20) is 417MB. Try again with a different browser if you guys can't download the latest version.

Click to collapse





Anatoly79 said:


> @jineshpatel30, @OD5KB
> I can`t download v4.20.23. I tried to download the new version but It is 4.1.13.3306. Please write the full name of version 4.20.23.XXXX or post link for direct download.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








I think,
1). they started rolling out Android N as stable instead of Beta (there's no beta caption in about) (may be for limited user)
2). They kept BS version No. 3 , Presiously 3N to indecate it's Android N version.

Client/Engine version No : *4.20.23.1045* (Both same 1st time)

*Direct link (official)* : 

Download size is 417 MB

If it also won't work, let me know I'll upload a mirror.


*Tweeker Error *





Waiting for Tweeker update as I don't won't to put Google account in BS, is there any other work around for now ?


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 20, 2018)

jineshpatel30 said:


> I think,
> 1). they started rolling rolling out Android N as stable inated of Beta (there's no beta caption in about) (may be for limited user)
> 2). They kept BS version No. 3 , Presiously 3N to indecate it's Android N version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the direct link, was unable to download with chrome, but I could download it with Edge...

Dear Anatoly, please provide us a new tweaker version, thank you...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 20, 2018)

So many changes in the registry and in the sources   
Test the new version of BSTweaker 4.5. I checked only the most popular functions
@jineshpatel30 
1. 


2.


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 20, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> So many changes in the registry and in the sources
> Test the new version of BSTweaker 4.5. I checked only the most popular functions
> 
> @jineshpatel30
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you... appreciated as usual your hard and kind work...
Please confirm: OFF and Patch ?


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> So many changes in the registry and in the sources
> Test the new version of BSTweaker 4.5. I checked only the most popular functions
> 
> @jineshpatel30
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

WIll let you know after testing

Btw which of 2 patch for Google sign is is preferable ? or both are required ?

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




Anatoly79 said:


> So many changes in the registry and in the sources
> Test the new version of BSTweaker 4.5. I checked only the most popular functions
> 
> @jineshpatel30
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I did some quick test and every option available seems woking normally. :good:

Thanks again for quick update.

BTW can you tell me the difference between those 2 options in your attched pics ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 20, 2018)

@jineshpatel30, 
First method makes changes in the registry. BlueStacks believes that the authorization in Google has already occurred and does not cause the function of displaying the window with authorization in Google. For different versions of BlueStacks first method is enough, but for others versions of BlueStacks we need to apply second function.
The second pic. Patch disable the build-in package com.google.android.setupwizard. Some apps may not working correctly after this patch.


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone else seeing facebook randomly install itself into Bluestacks? I ask becuase it is apparently happening to me today. It keeps telling me that Facebook has updated itself even tho I NEVER installed it in the first place.


----------



## Grooly (Apr 24, 2018)

I tried to change the Ethernet Mac Address but it does not work neither with any Apps from Play Store nor with your two years old explanation on Youtube. Are there any ideas especially for the current version of Bluestack (v3... or v4...) ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 24, 2018)

Grooly said:


> I tried to change the Ethernet Mac Address but it does not work neither with any Apps from Play Store nor with your two years old explanation on Youtube. Are there any ideas especially for the current version of Bluestack (v3... or v4...) ?
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



1. in the Windows command line: 

```
cd "c:\Program Files\BlueStacks (x86)"
```
or (if you had installed the latest version of bluestacks 4.20)

```
cd "c:\Program Files\BlueStacks"
```

2. 
	
	



```
BstkVMMgr.exe unregistervm Android
```

3. Open in the Notepad++ c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk
find <Network> <Adapter slot="0" enabled="true" MACAddress="0800270E38B3"
and change the MAC address 

4. 
	
	



```
BstkVMMgr.exe registervm c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk
```

https://ibb.co/dr9cBx


----------



## Grooly (Apr 25, 2018)

*Change IP address*

Hey, is there also a possibility to change given local IP address (10.0.2.15) in Bluestack?

Thank you very much for your work!


----------



## nitrosfr (Apr 28, 2018)

New BlueStacks: 4.1.14.1460

"cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.14.1460/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe"

443.89 MB


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 28, 2018)

nitrosfr said:


> New BlueStacks: 4.1.14.1460
> 
> "cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/4.1.14.1460/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe"
> 
> 443.89 MB

Click to collapse



Thank you.... is this beta or final version ?


----------



## Grooly (Apr 28, 2018)

With Tweaker v4.50  the WIFIMac, BluetoothMac and the GSF (I thought it worked before as well) do not change anymore. The other IDs/Serials etc are working. It would be great to get everything changed.

Is it possible to change the "Hardware Serial" for only one instance. So that two instances get different Hardware Serials?

Another question: Is there a way to Stop/Forcekill only one instance of Bluestack instead of all together?

As always: Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nitrosfr (Apr 28, 2018)

OD5KB said:


> Thank you.... is this beta or final version ?

Click to collapse



Stable version





preview.ibb.co/bxxOrx/2018_04_28_121731.jpg


----------



## OD5KB (Apr 28, 2018)

nitrosfr said:


> Stable version
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much...


----------



## sempaXterbang (Apr 28, 2018)

i am bit confused with the "numbering" version. 
aren't 4.20.23.1045 supposed to be more "latest" than 4.1.14.1460..??

and btw, OOT did anyone try L2R on the latest "N" version? did this game still occasional randomly crash?


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (Apr 29, 2018)

While rooting, everything works fine, SU appears then all of a sudden bluestacks says "Loading engine", then removes the SU app and binaries, ive also tried manually rooting but results in the same thing

I think i remember reading theres a monitor or something that has to be disabled to prevent this from happening


----------



## rusher365 (Apr 29, 2018)

Any reason for this issue? Can't seem to transfer files because the bluestacks folder directory is non existent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did try reinstalling bluestacks tweaker and that didn't work. Pressing refresh doesn't work either. Also here is a picture of the main menu on the tweaker


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (Apr 30, 2018)

rusher365 said:


> Any reason for this issue? Can't seem to transfer files because the bluestacks folder directory is non existent

Click to collapse



Seems it does not detect bluestacks via ADB, yet the app shows its connected via adb..
open cmd and type this exactly

```
"C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Adb.exe" kill-server
"C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Adb.exe" start-server
"C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Adb.exe" wait-for-device
"C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\HD-Adb.exe" connect localhost:5555
```


----------



## rusher365 (Apr 30, 2018)

Ricky Divjakovski said:


> Seems it does not detect bluestacks via ADB, yet the app shows its connected via adb..
> open cmd and type this exactly
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to hang up on wait-for-device command and if I launch bluestacks during this it stops saying "error: protocol fault (no status)" then if I still try the connect command it says "unable to connect to localhost:5555" this file transfer thing worked before but something was wrong with bluestacks and I uninstalled it with revounistaller so it deleted all of its old files including leftover registry info and whatever else. I've been using dropbox to transfer files so I guess this doesn't matter too much, thanks for the response.


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (Apr 30, 2018)

rusher365 said:


> Seems to hang up on wait-for-device command and if I launch bluestacks during this it stops saying "error: protocol fault (no status)" then if I still try the connect command it says "unable to connect to localhost:5555" this file transfer thing worked before but something was wrong with bluestacks and I uninstalled it with revounistaller so it deleted all of its old files including leftover registry info and whatever else. I've been using dropbox to transfer files so I guess this doesn't matter too much, thanks for the response.

Click to collapse



well skip the HD-adb.exe wait-for-device command, im working on adding support for bluestacks in my PoisonKitchen(yes, custom roms for bluestacks)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 30, 2018)

@Ricky Divjakovski, What version number of the BlueStacks did you install?
@rusher365, I fixed this bug. Please wait


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (Apr 30, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @Ricky Divjakovski, What version number of the BlueStacks did you install?
> 
> @rusher365, I fixed this bug. Please wait

Click to collapse








EDIT: and standard from official site


----------



## rusher365 (Apr 30, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @Ricky Divjakovski, What version number of the BlueStacks did you install?
> 
> @rusher365, I fixed this bug. Please wait

Click to collapse



Awesome, seems to work just fine again thanks!!


----------



## oguzhan51511 (Apr 30, 2018)

Can I make mobile data simulations? Like Droid4X. Can it work like 3g when WiFi is off?


----------



## nitrosfr (Apr 30, 2018)

thx Anatoly79 for the updates


----------



## VersaEmirates (May 1, 2018)

sorry edited, just update latest bluestack


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 1, 2018)

Ricky Divjakovski said:


> While rooting, everything works fine, SU appears then all of a sudden bluestacks says "Loading engine", then removes the SU app and binaries, ive also tried manually rooting but results in the same thing
> I think i remember reading theres a monitor or something that has to be disabled to prevent this from happening

Click to collapse



Did you click "unlock" in BSTweaker? Do you have the file Root_0.vdi in c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\ ?


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (May 1, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Did you click "unlock" in BSTweaker? Do you have the file Root_0.vdi in c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\ ?

Click to collapse



yep, dont that aswell, i had a previous version successfully rooted with your tool, however this one i cant


----------



## comicsrovio (May 1, 2018)

*BSTweaker 4 in Vietnamese*

Hello. I'm just a new member here but I like your BSTweaker 4 and want to do something to your work.

So I'm decide to translate this into my language, is Vietnamese.

But it still not complete yet, and you might need to wait a few days because I'm very busy right now.

Until that, I just want to know can I publish my locale files public here? If not, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 1, 2018)

@comicsrovio, write to me in PM. I`ll add a new language file into the archive bstweaker.zip
Thanks


----------



## dunknowhow (May 2, 2018)

Hi Mr Anatoly,
  i am a new fan of yours, i am seeking your help. i tried many methods that you proposed over in youtube. I was able to root according to your guide.  but either my PC is incompatible with the version of Bluestacks Beta, or  each time i tried to apply freedom apk on , my bluestacks hanged. i tried to downgrade the play store too but i dun know how, cos i cannot sent the apk over to bluestacks cos the current bluestacks make it impossible for me to delete the play store within.  Thank you in advance for your attention!


----------



## dunknowhow (May 2, 2018)

carryyou1307 said:


> I think it is better to put it in the first post.
> 
> BTW, could any one play the Creeps game with Bluestacks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 How come baccarat online 3D and Dragon Ace Casino cannot be played at Bluestacks??

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

I downloaded Bst 4.5, but my window defender only have a "don't run " dialogue box no other choices at all to ignore the instruction.


----------



## lieuliau (May 4, 2018)

Today when I start BS, suddenly all my installed app shortcut in Home are lost. If I use another launcher, I can see them. Anyone know a fix for that?


----------



## lieuliau (May 4, 2018)

I have problem while using Compress Data

```
04-May-18 4:29:02 AM:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
04-May-18 4:29:02 AM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
04-May-18 4:29:07 AM:Adb Run:connected to localhost:5555
04-May-18 4:29:07 AM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
7.4G
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:mkdir failed for /system/Tmp, Read-only file system
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:Free

7.4G
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:/system/Tmp/zero0_9641: cannot open for write: No such file or directory
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:/system/Tmp/zero1_E26C: cannot open for write: No such file or directory
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:/system/Tmp/zero2_141D: cannot open for write: No such file or directory
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:/system/Tmp/zero3_23F3: cannot open for write: No such file or directory
04-May-18 4:20:04 AM:Adb Run:Free
7.4G
04-May-18 4:20:08 AM:Adb Run:/system/Tmp/zero99_F9DB: cannot open for write: No such file or directory
04-May-18 4:20:09 AM:Compression:False
04-May-18 4:20:09 AM:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:Full Stop:True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:Stop:BstHdDrv:True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:TryToKill:HD-Player:True
04-May-18 4:20:10 AM:Kill:HD-Player:True
```


----------



## sadi9166 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Anatoly79 , rooted successfully on BlueStacks 3N 






Though, is BlueStacks 3 (3.60) supported?


----------



## Frekke (May 5, 2018)

sadi9166 said:


> Though, is BlueStacks 3 (3.60) supported?

Click to collapse



With this version i got error: "BlueStacks not found (Registry)".  Any help?

This version works more faster for me.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> I have problem while using Compress Data

Click to collapse



uncheck "system" before compress data.




Ricky Divjakovski said:


> yep, dont that aswell, i had a previous version successfully rooted with your tool, however this one i cant

Click to collapse



A man wrote to me yesterday about the same error. The reinstallation of the program helped
https://translate.google.ru/transla...ic=273806&view=findpost&p=73009765&edit-text=




Frekke said:


> With this version i got error: "BlueStacks not found (Registry)".  Any help?
> This version works more faster for me.

Click to collapse



an official comment from the representative of BlueStacks:


> Now the official website bluestacks.com is available only one version - BlueStacks 3N, which combines BS3 and BSN.
> 
> The current version of the client BS3N - 4.1.14.1460 - is a release
> Direct download link http: //cdn3.bluestacks...staller_BS3_native.exe
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ricky Divjakovski (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> uncheck "system" before compress data.
> 
> A man wrote to me yesterday about the same error. The reinstallation of the program helped
> https://translate.google.ru/transla...ic=273806&view=findpost&p=73009765&edit-text=

Click to collapse



Its quite odd, i tried a re-install initially, another odd thing is that, on some computers there's an error that occurs where bluestacks does something to the proxy and denies the computer access to the internet until bluestacks is uninstalled, ive done some research and am unable to find any fixes for it but there are people who are experiancig the error

Also if you are interested, my poison kitchen(ROM IDE), is aiming to support bluestacks, so if you could(and have free time), find a way to pull the /system partition and the boot.img, and find a way to flash the firmware it would be great, i would also add you to the contributor list and let you use my XanderUI class library for your programs


----------



## Frekke (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> uncheck "system" before compress data.
> 
> 
> 
> an official comment from the representative of BlueStacks:

Click to collapse



I mean BSTweaker sayd me this, so not support earlier versions of bluestacks anymore?


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

Frekke said:


> I mean BSTweaker sayd me this, so not support earlier versions of bluestacks anymore?

Click to collapse



Take same screenshots of registry and post here.


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> uncheck "system" before compress data.

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem to work, size is the same as before. Also after, the before after text in BSTweaker are empty too

```
Version 2.56.77.1326
Client Version 3.56.76.1867

05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone::False
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.55.70.1203 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=410 pcode=ecab OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=924dc721-1c04-11e7-991a-408d5c762295 caSelector=se_45005 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=16592382 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2048:True
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Remount:True
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Adb Run:Free

1006.4M
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Adb Run:/|680|0|41fd|1000|1000|2|2|15|0|0|1525502670|1525502654|1525502654|4096
05-May-18 6:44:27 AM:Info:Get Info:True
05-May-18 6:44:33 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.8G
05-May-18 6:44:33 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.8G
05-May-18 6:44:33 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.7G
05-May-18 6:44:33 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.7G
05-May-18 6:44:33 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.6G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.5G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.638 secs (525931536 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.5G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.4G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.4G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.3G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.2G
05-May-18 6:44:34 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.762 secs (440346876 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.2G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.1G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

60.1G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.9G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.642 secs (522654704 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.8G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.6G
05-May-18 6:44:35 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.256 secs (1310720000 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.5G
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.3G
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.292 secs (1149124383 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.3G
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.2G
05-May-18 6:44:36 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:37 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:38 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.1G
05-May-18 6:44:38 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:38 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:38 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:38 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:39 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 3.647 secs (92005571 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

59.0G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.9G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.9G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.9G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.9G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.8G
05-May-18 6:44:40 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.8G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:41 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.7G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 2.292 secs (146398045 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:42 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.6G
05-May-18 6:44:43 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.5G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:44 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.4G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:45 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 4.206 secs (79777536 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.3G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.1G
05-May-18 6:44:46 AM:Adb Run:Free

58.1G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.378 secs (887683386 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.9G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.8G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.7G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.408 secs (822412549 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.6G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.5G
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.334 secs (1004623712 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:47 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.4G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.3G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.3G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.3G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.3G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.3G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:48 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.2G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:49 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 2.551 secs (131534425 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:50 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.1G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:51 AM:Adb Run:Free

57.0G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.9G
05-May-18 6:44:52 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 3.145 secs (106691357 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.8G
05-May-18 6:44:53 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.7G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.7G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.7G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.7G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.7G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.6G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.5G
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 1.101 secs (304763233 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:54 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.4G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.2G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.294 secs (1141307210 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

56.1G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.9G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.258 secs (1300559379 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.8G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.6G
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.273 secs (1229100073 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:55 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.4G
05-May-18 6:44:56 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.3G
05-May-18 6:44:56 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.266 secs (1261444812 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:44:56 AM:Adb Run:Free

55.1G
05-May-18 6:44:56 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.328 secs (1023000975 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:Free

30.1G
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:Free

29.9G
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.312 secs (1075462564 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:Free

29.8G
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:Free

29.6G
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Adb Run:20+0 records in

20+0 records out

335544320 bytes transferred in 0.281 secs (1194107900 bytes/sec)
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Compression:False
05-May-18 6:45:28 AM:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Full Stop:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Stop:BstHdDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:TryToKill:HD-Player:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Kill:HD-Player:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:31 AM:Force Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Full Stop:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Stop:BstHdDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:TryToKill:HD-Quit:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:HD-Quit:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:TryToKill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:TryToKill:BstkSVC:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:BstkSVC:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Adb:localhost:5555:True
05-May-18 6:45:32 AM:Force Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:33 AM:Compression:False
05-May-18 6:45:33 AM:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
05-May-18 6:45:33 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:33 AM:Full Stop:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Stop:BstkDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Stop:BstHdDrv:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:TryToKill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:TryToKill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:HD-Adb:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:TryToKill:HD-Quit:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:HD-Quit:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:34 AM:Force Kill:True
05-May-18 6:45:35 AM:Compression:False
05-May-18 6:45:40 AM:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
```


---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Here is picture


----------



## konfety (May 5, 2018)

guys, who can help me?I cannot install xposed on the latest version of bluestacks


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> It doesn't seem to work, size is the same as before. Also after, the before after text in BSTweaker are empty too

Click to collapse



It`s my mistake. SDCard have 128GB size.  I did not consider the large disk size.
Take an screenshot with childs and post here


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It`s my mistake. SDCard have 128GB size.  I did not consider the large disk size.
> Take an screenshot with childs and post here

Click to collapse



Same problem bro


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Same problem bro

Click to collapse



Turn off "Enable log" then turn on "Enable log" and send me a file log.txt. 
What is full path to Root.vdi and other .vdi?


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Turn off "Enable log" then turn on "Enable log" and send me a file log.txt.
> What is full path to Root.vdi and other .vdi?

Click to collapse



Here bro
https://www14.zippyshare.com/v/1PXEFSi1/file.html

Path is F:\BS3\BlueStacks\Engine\Android


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Here bro
> https://www14.zippyshare.com/v/1PXEFSi1/file.html
> 
> Path is F:\BS3\BlueStacks\Engine\Android

Click to collapse



Replace .exe and .dll, enable log and try to compress /data @ /sdcard again


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Replace .exe and .dll, enable log and try to compress /data @ /sdcard again

Click to collapse



Still not fixed
https://www101.zippyshare.com/v/Chxfv1wc/file.html


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Still not fixed
> https://www101.zippyshare.com/v/Chxfv1wc/file.html

Click to collapse



take screenshots 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\0 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\1
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\2


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> take screenshots
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\0
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\1
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BlockDevice\2

Click to collapse



It was wrong path, after fix path, it show some result after compress, but check real file size, they are still the same
https://www104.zippyshare.com/v/Hid3eNuJ/file.html


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> It was wrong path, after fix path, it show some result after compress, but check real file size, they are still the same

Click to collapse



Restart bstweaker. Enable log, then turn on "with childs". Send me log.txt


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Restart bstweaker. Enable log, then turn on "with childs". Send me log.txt

Click to collapse



Well, after restart BSTweaker, it works perfect now. Thank you very much!


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Log I already posted here with Childs enabled

Click to collapse



restore 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\0 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\1
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\2
to previous (incorrect) path

enable log, turn on with childs. Send me log.txt.
I tried to fix the problem with incorrect pathes in registry

UPD.
Try to compress data again. Thanks.


----------



## lieuliau (May 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> restore
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\0
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\1
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Andr oid\BlockDevice\2
> ...

Click to collapse



For your information, I have not tried this new test yet. I restart BSTweaker and it works perfect now.
Editted: Trying your new test now with incorrect path in registry
Editted 2: Not sure if compress work or not because it's already compress last try
Here is log in case you need
https://www110.zippyshare.com/v/Quz1iFKR/file.html


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> For your information, I have not tried this new test yet. I restart BSTweaker and it works perfect now.
> Editted: Trying your new test now with incorrect path in registry
> Editted 2: Not sure if compress work or not because it's already compress last try
> Here is log in case you need
> https://www110.zippyshare.com/v/Quz1iFKR/file.html

Click to collapse



It seems that all right. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MilkeMilke (May 8, 2018)

Hello

How i can install on Bluestacks V.3N
Klint: 4.1.14
the Xposed APK i need this.

I install this and then i can not open any Apps


----------



## chemicalvamp (May 9, 2018)

*No premium unlock,*

I was not able to reproduce the results in the video tutorial on enabling wall paper changes premium patch, But i was able to root and disable that pika world bar :good: So I hope its still in development.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 10, 2018)

chemicalvamp said:


> I was not able to reproduce the results in the video tutorial on enabling wall paper changes premium patch, But i was able to root and disable that pika world bar :good: So I hope its still in development.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## Cooro (May 10, 2018)

So has anyone been able to use this tool to bypass pubg mobile's emulator detection?


----------



## akun91 (May 10, 2018)

Cooro said:


> So has anyone been able to use this tool to bypass pubg mobile's emulator detection?

Click to collapse



Tried to change imei but but BS3 non +N is still detected


----------



## ogeraisi (May 10, 2018)

*Premium doesn't work*

Patching premium doesn't seem to work. The patch goes through without any error message (Log below) however upon opening bluestacks it still shows the free account icon.

BlueStacks 3N, client version 4.1.14.1460, engine version 4.3.18.2757
BlueStacks Tweaker 4.5.3

Log:


> 5/10/2018 3:38:50 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
> 5/10/2018 3:38:51 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
> 5/10/2018 3:38:51 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
> 5/10/2018 3:38:51 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lybopha (May 10, 2018)

ogeraisi said:


> Patching premium doesn't seem to work. The patch goes through without any error message (Log below) however upon opening bluestacks it still shows the free account icon.
> 
> BlueStacks 3N, client version 4.1.14.1460, engine version 4.3.18.2757
> BlueStacks Tweaker 4.5.3
> ...

Click to collapse



At first Premium patching IS NOT working for me too. 
BUT there is NO problem in premium patching. I get it done by the following step:
At the very first, I patch in OEM to disable (apps & help center), and already unlocked Wallpaper Change(ON), Temporary Hack Wallpaper(ON)....
Now let's start.(Only Temporary Work, if BS restart Premium Feature will relocked)
1st. Restart my pc, I don't know if yours need or not.
2nd. Start Bluestacks N (4.1.14.1460), You can scroll over Wallpaper(Message NEEDED Premium).
3rd. Start BS Tweaker 4.5.3, go to OEM and you see that your Wallpaper Change(ON) while Temporary Hack to Change Wallpaper(OFF)
just make sure it is (ON).
4th. You can now change your BS wallpaper.


----------



## kikka2411 (May 10, 2018)

Premium not working
wallpaper change works only with "temporary hack"
Removes centers and stuff working
themes patch not working
promo patch working


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 11, 2018)

kikka2411 said:


> Premium not working
> wallpaper change works only with "temporary hack"
> Removes centers and stuff working
> themes patch not working
> promo patch working

Click to collapse


@ogeraisi, @Lybopha

Premium + Wallpaper are fixed.  Re-patch all.
If you have a problem with Themes-Patch, send me C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe after patching


----------



## ogeraisi (May 11, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @ogeraisi, @Lybopha
> 
> Premium + Wallpaper are fixed.  Re-patch all.
> If you have a problem with Themes-Patch, send me C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe after patching

Click to collapse



Premium still isn't working for me, I believe I saw the premium icon for a second then it switched back to free user.


----------



## kikka2411 (May 11, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @ogeraisi, @Lybopha
> 
> Premium + Wallpaper are fixed.  Re-patch all.
> If you have a problem with Themes-Patch, send me C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe after patching

Click to collapse



Still not working, I did try  to disable windows defender, restarting windows before opening,   with both 4.5.3 and 4.5.4  and with both : tabs "App Center" & " Help Center" on and off .
This is still not working. 
It looks like I see the star on my account icon for few seconds and then it disappear when bluestack is full opened.


----------



## nitrosfr (May 11, 2018)

I would like to Adding Arabic Language translation. If you are interested


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 11, 2018)

@ogeraisi, @Lybopha, @kikka2411
Try a new version of BSTweaker.




nitrosfr said:


> I would like to Adding Arabic Language translation. If you are interested

Click to collapse



yes, of cource.


----------



## ogeraisi (May 11, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @ogeraisi, @Lybopha, @kikka2411
> Try a new version of BSTweaker.

Click to collapse



Premium seems to be working now, thanks!
Is there something else that you would like me to test?


----------



## Lybopha (May 11, 2018)

*Yes, it is working now.*

:highfive:





ogeraisi said:


> Premium seems to be working now, thanks!
> Is there something else that you would like me to test?

Click to collapse



Thanks! for hard work. it is working now


----------



## lieuliau (May 13, 2018)

In 4.5.5, when tick With Childs, app will be freeze, can't click anything else


----------



## thedeparted2 (May 13, 2018)

*Thanks*

Outstanding work! This is truly above and beyond. I had no idea that BSTweaker could look this good. You are a lifesaver.


----------



## lindagray616 (May 13, 2018)

hello Anatoly79 , please help me , i use the last BlueStacks Tweaker but i think he don't clean all cookie and cache when i push the button Wipe Data + Wipe SD CArd


----------



## lieuliau (May 17, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> In 4.5.5, when tick With Childs, app will be freeze, can't click anything else

Click to collapse



Please fix this problem @Anatoly79
4.5.6 still has this bug


----------



## molitar (May 18, 2018)

Am I doing something wrong?  I did patch to premium but it still gives me the ad countdown timer everytime I play a game.


----------



## LostinCanada (May 18, 2018)

Hi @Anatoly79 - thank you for the great app and tutorials.  I have installed the latest version of Bluestacks 3N from their website, as well as your latest tweaker from the front page of this thread.  I have run all the patches (premium, promo etc.) as directed, however I am unable to get rid of Pika World and I'm wondering if you can help.  I found some earlier reference to modifying a config file  but I'm not sure where to find this file or if this solution still works?
Thanks!


----------



## molitar (May 19, 2018)

Bluestacks shows as premium with the star but I am still getting the countdown timer to subscribe.  How do I fix that?  Also does it have to be rooted to get rid of them two extra tabs?


----------



## speedingcheetah (May 19, 2018)

Bluestacks still says free user. 
Also, Super su says "SU Binary occupied"
Bluestacks  4.14.1460 Engine: 4.3.18.2757
Tweaker 4.5.6

Everything seems to work though


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 20, 2018)

speedingcheetah said:


> Bluestacks still says free user.
> Also, Super su says "SU Binary occupied"
> Bluestacks  4.14.1460 Engine: 4.3.18.2757
> Tweaker 4.5.6
> Everything seems to work though

Click to collapse



Did you installed SuperSu 2.79?



molitar said:


> Bluestacks shows as premium with the star but I am still getting the countdown timer to subscribe. How do I fix that? Also does it have to be rooted to get rid of them two extra tabs?

Click to collapse



1. I don`t understand. What is "the countdown timer to subscribe"? Post the screenshot with the countdown
2.No no need



LostinCanada said:


> Hi @Anatoly79 - thank you for the great app and tutorials.  I have installed the latest version of Bluestacks 3N from their website, as well as your latest tweaker from the front page of this thread.  I have run all the patches (premium, promo etc.) as directed, however I am unable to get rid of Pika World and I'm wondering if you can help.  I found some earlier reference to modifying a config file  but I'm not sure where to find this file or if this solution still works?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bst_config
PikaWorld:  <IsMapsTabVisible>false</IsMapsTabVisible>



lieuliau said:


> In 4.5.5, when tick With Childs, app will be freeze, can't click anything else

Click to collapse



Force Kill BS. Then turn on "with childs". I know about this problem, but i don`t know the solution for this. Oracle Virtual Box hangs sometimes and BSTweaker can`t read the necessary information
from stdout.


----------



## speedingcheetah (May 20, 2018)

> Did you installed SuperSu 2.79?
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Yes hence why I saus Super Su ap is giving that message when u open it.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 20, 2018)

speedingcheetah said:


> Yes hence why I saus Super Su ap is giving that message when u open it.

Click to collapse



It`s very strange. Usually this message says only SuperSu 2.82. but not SuperSu 2.79. Try to reinstall BlueStacks.


----------



## speedingcheetah (May 20, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It`s very strange. Usually this message says only SuperSu 2.82. but not SuperSu 2.79. Try to reinstall BlueStacks.

Click to collapse



O....it seems the app updated to 2.82. I removed that and installed 2.79. Good now. Thanks!


----------



## Montisaquadeis (May 24, 2018)

Hmm currently on N beta of Bluestacks and I hit ctrl+f6 by mistake trying to hit ctrl+f5 and it brought something up that I have no idea what it is. So just a heads up to people.


----------



## MD shahine (May 28, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> If you have any problems with BSTweaker turn on  "Enable log", or RENAME the file BlueStacksTweaker2.exe to BlueStacksTweaker2-debug.exe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i apply the prem patch and then lunch BS it takes long time to lunch and then a messege appeared that the system could not lunch and u need to restart ur pc ... after those procedures it return back again to the ads version. any help ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 28, 2018)

MD shahine said:


> when i apply the prem patch and then lunch BS it takes long time to lunch and then a messege appeared that the system could not lunch and u need to restart ur pc ... after those procedures it return back again to the ads version. any help ?

Click to collapse



where is bst.log.txt?


----------



## MD shahine (Jun 2, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> where is bst.log.txt?

Click to collapse



i apply the patch and then opened bluestacks the premium star disappears


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 3, 2018)

MD shahine said:


> i apply the patch and then opened bluestacks the premium star disappears

Click to collapse



Download the latest version of BSTweaker.


----------



## MD shahine (Jun 3, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Download the latest version of BSTweaker.

Click to collapse



please make it easy on me and provide me a link for the latest version i work with bs tweaker version 4.5.5.0


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 3, 2018)

MD shahine said:


> please make it easy on me and provide me a link for the latest version i work with bs tweaker version 4.5.5.0

Click to collapse






Go to first post of this thread.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/bluestacks-tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681
Download from Google drive or download the attached file.


----------



## bangjune (Jun 4, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Go to first post of this thread.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/bluestacks-tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681
> Download from Google drive or download the attached file.

Click to collapse



i cant move or copy file to new bluestacks Nougat with BlueStacks Tweaker, BlueStacks SDCard is only 1 GB


----------



## rusher365 (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't quite understand how to move files to a different instance. I've pressed the drop down and selected the instance I want but when I press button 2 it just makes the right side blank and pressing button 1 doesn't seem to do anything. *Figured out button 2 is just to refresh the drop down thing*






*Dam, found out why. I guess I needed root or something and 2nd instance wasn't rooted which I wasn't aware of.*


----------



## BRUNORRN (Jun 7, 2018)

How do I change the network name?
In the emulator the name of the network is "Bluestaks" I need to change that name.
And where can I find more files with mobile phones?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Pelang3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Premium patch doesnt seem to work for me. Anyone can help?


----------



## a_sh57 (Jun 8, 2018)

*failed to root*

hi, i`m using the latest version of BlueStack (4.1.17.2008) but unfortunately i couldn`t root this version using "BlueStack Tweaker 4 (4.5.7) beta". i enabled log, and the log says : "Adb Run:failed to copy 'D:\Downloads\BSTweaker4_4570\BSTweaker4\Utils\suX86' to '/system/xbin/su': fchown failed: Operation not permitted". 
(i re-installed the BlueStack and got the same error)

here is the complete log :


6/8/2018 2:54:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Version:4.3.24.4011:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP\ClientVersion:4.1.17.2008:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.15063.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 4.5.7.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: D:\Downloads\BSTweaker4_4570\BSTweaker4\
Phones exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: bc120527-d6b8-df69-2532-91be31b19ad9
IMEI: 703832616813972
AndroidID: 5BC8FA3E5B1C17A7
WiFiMAC: 31:35:36:A1:3F9
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.3.24.4011
Client Version 4.1.17.2008

6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone::False
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.3.24.4011 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=US caCode=840 pcode=pxln OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=bc120527-d6b8-df69-2532-91be31b19ad9 caSelector=se_310410 appsfeatures=16592382 nosmap nosmep DPI=240 GlTransport=3 GLES3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:1979:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Remount:True
6/8/2018 2:54:14 PM:Free space:968MB
6/8/2018 2:54:15 PM:Adb Run:/|840|0|41fd|1000|1000|2|2|17|0|0|1527083875|1528469631|1528469631|4096
6/8/2018 2:54:15 PM:Get:LS:not supported mod total|1844
6/8/2018 2:54:15 PM:Info:Get Info:True
6/8/2018 2:54:46 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:46 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:46 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:46 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
6/8/2018 2:54:47 PM:Adb Run:failed to copy 'D:\Downloads\BSTweaker4_4570\BSTweaker4\Utils\suX86' to '/system/xbin/su': fchown failed: Operation not permitted
6/8/2018 2:54:47 PM:Adb Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
165240 bytes (161 K) copied, 0.011051 s, 14 M/s
6/8/2018 2:54:47 PM:Adb Run:-rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 165240 2018-06-08 19:24 /system/xbin/su
6/8/2018 2:54:47 PM:Rootatch:True


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 10, 2018)

@rusher365, check the new version of BSTweaker. I fixed this bug.

@a_sh57, What`s your problem? You already have /system/xbin/su with correct size of file (165240).

@Pelang3, Did you mean advertising inside programs? You need to use a special software, like Adguard, to remove ads


----------



## Pelang3 (Jun 11, 2018)

@Anatoly79 I meant the patch to get premium access.


----------



## sempaXterbang (Jun 11, 2018)

hello, can u make BStweaker compatible with the latest BS3(kitkat) 3.60.82.3409?

because everytime i start BStweaker i got error "bluestack not found(registry).

link for latest BS3(kitkat) : http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/kk_compat/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe

thank you.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 12, 2018)

sempaXterbang said:


> hello, can u make BStweaker compatible with the latest BS3(kitkat) 3.60.82.3409?
> 
> because everytime i start BStweaker i got error "bluestack not found(registry).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use BSTweaker 4.5.8?


----------



## sempaXterbang (Jun 12, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Do you use BSTweaker 4.5.8?

Click to collapse



not at that time(4420), but after update to 4.5.8 everything went normal...so its my fault, didn't check the release number/update the BTweaker 

sorry for trouble and as always,  thank you.


----------



## Rogark (Jun 21, 2018)

Is there a way to break BS to uninstall google play or install lower versions without having core services lock up?


----------



## jphunnid (Jun 22, 2018)

I updated bluestack and esfile explorer doesnt let me move files to the bstwindows folder no more it doesnt exist i think anymore.

How can I move files from bluestakcs to c:/folder on my computer


----------



## vjb10 (Jun 22, 2018)

Any1 knows where can i download the last bluestacks version? Will BSTweaker work with it? Thanks


----------



## Rogark (Jun 22, 2018)

vjb10 said:


> Any1 knows where can i download the last bluestacks version? Will BSTweaker work with it? Thanks

Click to collapse



A simple google query would yield results for that question and yes it does lol


----------



## Premium Rocket (Jun 22, 2018)

*BlueStacks tweaker for 4.30.32.2012*

When we will get patch for 4.30.32.2012?


----------



## nurhalim88 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,
1) Can someone tell me what is the difference between those version?
2) Which one is actually the latest and stable version.

BlueStacks 4.30.32.2012 vs BlueStacks 4.1.21.2017.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 28, 2018)

Premium Rocket said:


> When we will get patch for 4.30.32.2012?

Click to collapse



Patch is not ready yet.



nurhalim88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 1) Can someone tell me what is the difference between those version?
> 2) Which one is actually the latest and stable version.
> BlueStacks 4.30.32.2012 vs BlueStacks 4.1.21.2017.

Click to collapse



Both versions have Android 7.1.
4.30.xx will be installed in the c:\program files. This is a 64-bit program.
4.1.xx - x86. 

4.30 is unnoficial beta, but some people wrote that it works better than 4.1


----------



## nurhalim88 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Patch is not ready yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Sir.
I guess i have to wait until patch for 4.30 is ready.

Sent from my OnePlus6 using XDA Labs


----------



## galaxys (Jun 28, 2018)

Looking forward to the 4.30 patch!


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Jun 30, 2018)

*Adb Help*

Hi Anatoly  i was just wondering my the adb stays red when starting bluestacks and cannot get it to go premium.
From the text it on program it says cannot find hd-adb.exe 

Thanks John


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 30, 2018)

tzfrantic9090 said:


> Hi Anatoly  i was just wondering my the adb stays red when starting bluestacks and cannot get it to go premium.
> From the text it on program it says cannot find hd-adb.exe
> Thanks John

Click to collapse



Do a file HD-Adb.exe exist in the folder C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 30, 2018)

galaxys said:


> Looking forward to the 4.30 patch!

Click to collapse




Premium Rocket said:


> When we will get patch for 4.30.32.2012?

Click to collapse



Check the latest version of BSTweaker 4.6.0.


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Jun 30, 2018)

*nope*



Anatoly79 said:


> Do a file HD-Adb.exe exist in the folder C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\?

Click to collapse



nope ima do a reinstall to fix this


----------



## Toumakun (Jun 30, 2018)

4.30.32.2012 seems like its based on x64-Bit architecture and it should surpass any previous versions soon.
Thanks for adding the support with your Tweaker.

Great work ! and thanks for your effort !

-Edit-
Be careful, its not fully compatible with AMD-Cpu's atm.
Im Stuck at infinite loading screen.


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Jun 30, 2018)

its working now


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2018)

Also seems working...


----------



## Cooljonas0 (Jul 2, 2018)

*bluestack storage*

can you upgrade the storage further than 128 GB.


----------



## bocondo (Jul 3, 2018)

Just started on BlueStacks and love these tweaks... is there any way to add a password to my BlueStacks instance... so whenever I can lock and unlock the instance?


----------



## molitar (Jul 4, 2018)

I patched for premium but I still get the count down to play game for not being premium.


----------



## KevinNash (Jul 4, 2018)

molitar said:


> I patched for premium but I still get the count down to play game for not being premium.

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 4, 2018)

molitar said:


> I patched for premium but I still get the count down to play game for not being premium.

Click to collapse





KevinNash said:


> Me too

Click to collapse



Post the screenshot. What is the count down?
BlueStacks is not have the countdown to play games.


----------



## KevinNash (Jul 4, 2018)

Here is a screenshot :




I regularly get that kind of ad with a countdown from 10 to 0 in the upper right corner.

After the countdown, I can close the ad with the cross.


----------



## molitar (Jul 4, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Here is a screenshot :
> 
> View attachment 4541890
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep that is what I am seeing.. it's basically a message saying do not want to see ads buy premium.


----------



## rich216 (Jul 5, 2018)

is there a way for mac os


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 5, 2018)

@molitar, @KevinNash,
What version of BlueStacks are you using?
I have 3.60.82 and 4.30.32. I don`t see this counter


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cooljonas0 said:


> can you upgrade the storage further than 128 GB.

Click to collapse



You can download it from the first post.


----------



## KevinNash (Jul 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @molitar, @KevinNash,
> What version of BlueStacks are you using?
> I have 3.60.82 and 4.30.32. I don`t see this counter

Click to collapse



Actually I use 3.56.76.1867 but I always had this countdown on previous version too. French language in my case.

Do you know where I can download 3.60.82 version ?


----------



## Bitminer16 (Jul 6, 2018)

*How do I Make My Bluestacks 3N very very very Light*

Please How can i make my Bluestacks 3N as light as possible? 

i am not interested in playing games on Bluestacks at all... i only need it for Instant Messaging like LinkedIn, Telegram, Whatsapp and Browsers but my Bluestacks sucks my Internet Data too Much and i don't want background INTERNET data and  it slowing down my Laptop (Windows7, 4GB RAM, Core i3)

i want to disable all Data Consuming and RAM Consuming things on my Bluestacks..
:crying::crying::crying:
Please Help Me. @Anatoly79 

Thanks.


----------



## molitar (Jul 7, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Actually I use 3.56.76.1867 but I always had this countdown on previous version too. French language in my case.
> 
> Do you know where I can download 3.60.82 version ?

Click to collapse



Same here I always had the countdown also.


----------



## Mybratyo (Jul 7, 2018)

KevinNash said:


> Actually I use 3.56.76.1867 but I always had this countdown on previous version too. French language in my case.
> 
> Do you know where I can download 3.60.82 version ?

Click to collapse



You can download it from here:
cdn.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.60.82.3409/BlueStacks-Installer_3.60.82.3409_native.exe


----------



## mahendras73 (Jul 10, 2018)

Bitminer16 said:


> Please How can i make my Bluestacks 3N as light as possible?
> 
> i am not interested in playing games on Bluestacks at all... i only need it for Instant Messaging like LinkedIn, Telegram, Whatsapp and Browsers but my Bluestacks sucks my Internet Data too Much and i don't want background INTERNET data and  it slowing down my Laptop (Windows7, 4GB RAM, Core i3)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is exactly what I want too, i.e., for bluestacks to be as light as possible, by removing what ever extra apps, files it has by default. I also dont play any games too, just want to install a few apps which I use . Current using bluestacks 3.52.67.1911, I think it has android 4.4.2-692. Unforunately a few apps which I use dont work well in this maybe because of the old os.  Maybe i should upgrade to the latest bluestacks but have no idea as to which android version it has.
. so will appreciate if someone can tell me as to which bluestacks i should install as to get a newer android version.
& my request to Anatoly is, guide us to remove everything unnecessary in bluestacks, of course including games, ads, files, etc.

Thanks


----------



## elite-fusion (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for this. I actually came across BS recently and then found your tweaks. Awesome job but for those who dont play games, can someone please give me a real-world example of why you would use BS if you have an android phone already? Just curious...


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Jul 15, 2018)

*sighs* Looks like I have run into a catch-22. I can't root because su 2.82 is in system files and I cant remove it without root.


----------



## nurhalim88 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, FYI
The latest version of BlueStacks 4 is out (version 4.30.36.1602).
Can this new BSTweaker5_5000 working with above version?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## OD5KB (Jul 18, 2018)

elite-fusion said:


> Thanks for this. I actually came across BS recently and then found your tweaks. Awesome job but for those who dont play games, can someone please give me a real-world example of why you would use BS if you have an android phone already? Just curious...

Click to collapse



When I am at home I use it on my Dell laptop 15" screen to run whatsapp and other communication apps but as you said never for games.


----------



## VersaEmirates (Jul 19, 2018)

Mybratyo said:


> You can download it from here:
> cdn.bluestacks.com/downloads/3.60.82.3409/BlueStacks-Installer_3.60.82.3409_native.exe

Click to collapse



thx, but how to restore from 3.56 ?


----------



## KevinNash (Jul 19, 2018)

VersaEmirates said:


> thx, but how to restore from 3.56 ?

Click to collapse



Same question, I can't restore a 3.56 backup to 3.60. I also can't upgrade 3.56 to 3.60.


----------



## demon_da (Jul 20, 2018)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi, FYI
> The latest version of BlueStacks 4 is out (version 4.30.36.1602).
> Can this new BSTweaker5_5000 working with above version?
> Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Hey
I don't think it's fully compatible. when i tried to patch premium features, i get this red line in the log bar and in log it says:


> 7/20/2018 6:25:13 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
> 7/20/2018 6:25:33 AM:000:027BAD03000472C6D60070168CA40000016FAB01000AA5A4000001172E02162A172AA2027BAD03000472C6D60070032D03162B01178CA40000016F9B01000A027BAD0300046F5403000A2A
> 7/20/2018 6:25:33 AM:000:027BAD03000472D6DA0070168CA40000016FAB01000AA5A4000001172E02162A172AA2027BAD03000472D6DA0070032D03162B01178CA40000016F9B01000A027BAD0300046F5403000A2A
> 7/20/2018 6:25:33 AM:000:027BAC0300047260DC0070168CA40000016FAB01000AA5A4000001172E02162A172AA2027BAC0300047260DC0070032D03162B01178CA40000016F9B01000A027BAC0300046F5403000A2A
> ...

Click to collapse



and when i try to patch Autoupdater i get:


> 7/20/2018 6:25:13 AM:Write:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Updater\Forcedbject reference not set to an instance of an object.

Click to collapse


----------



## John-W (Jul 20, 2018)

Is there a way to sort apps in a specific order on Bluestacks 3?


----------



## shoopdafloop (Jul 20, 2018)

7/20/2018 9:03:27 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:03:27 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:03:27 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:03:27 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:03:38 PM:Run:Bluestacks.exe :The system cannot find the file specified
7/20/2018 9:04:05 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:04:05 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:04:05 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
7/20/2018 9:04:05 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.

Please help all it says when i try to launch it is The system cannot find the file specified


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 21, 2018)

demon_da said:


> Hey
> I don't think it's fully compatible. when i tried to patch premium features, i get this red line in the log bar and in log it says:
> and when i try to patch Autoupdater i get:

Click to collapse



Do you have a premium after patch?
https://ibb.co/dJwNzJ



John-W said:


> Is there a way to sort apps in a specific order on Bluestacks 3?

Click to collapse



No. The new order will be overwritten



shoopdafloop said:


> 7/20/2018 9:03:27 PM:Finding pattern:Empty path name is not legal.
> 
> Please help all it says when i try to launch it is The system cannot find the file specified

Click to collapse



Write at least the version of BlueStacks
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
Try to reinstall BlueStacks.


----------



## AnAnarchist (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for the app, it's been very helpful setting the resolution correctly.

I do have one question / request. Is it possible to open an app in fullscreen using the shortcuts it creates? It's a minor thing but it's a bit of a niggle having to manually fullscreen an app each time I open it on my tablet.


----------



## demon_da (Jul 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Do you have a premium after patch?
> https://ibb.co/dJwNzJ

Click to collapse



Yes I suppose, thanks for the hint


----------



## tqthac (Jul 26, 2018)

how can i make Bluestacks 3 windows size smaller?


----------



## Rudgerok (Jul 26, 2018)

Не видит ОЗУ !


----------



## bakowang (Jul 28, 2018)

This tool can downgrade android version to 6.0.1  ? for bluestacks 3N ?

thanks


----------



## Seryoja (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello Anatoly, I have a problem with your program. I want to set on bluestacks my imei, device id and wifimac from a telephone. But I don't know telephones guid. There is 2 questions. How I can get guid of  my telephone, or how I can generate guid according on my data?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 31, 2018)

Seryoja said:


> Hello Anatoly, I have a problem with your program. I want to set on bluestacks my imei, device id and wifimac from a telephone. But I don't know telephones guid. There is 2 questions. How I can get guid of  my telephone, or how I can generate guid according on my data?

Click to collapse



GUID is a special parameter. It uses only in BlueStacks. Your phone does not have GUID.

IMEI = Func( Md5Hash(GUID) ).  You can not find the required GUID for the specified IMEI. It`s impossible


----------



## xRyudo (Jul 31, 2018)

What's the difference exactly between 'Guest Resolution' and the regular resolution?


----------



## LolVersatile (Aug 2, 2018)

Would it be possible to implement a way to use NovaLauncher instead of the BlueStacks one?


----------



## zseoer (Aug 4, 2018)

*how to use "Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip" file?*

how to use "Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip" file?
i replaced dada.vdi and sdcard.vdi under android folder,run the bluestacks not working.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 4, 2018)

zseoer said:


> how to use "Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip" file?
> i replaced dada.vdi and sdcard.vdi under android folder,run the bluestacks not working.

Click to collapse



How to increase Internal Storage and SDCard in BlueStacks 3
Unpack the files from that archive into the Folder Bstweaker\Vdi



LolVersatile said:


> Would it be possible to implement a way to use NovaLauncher instead of the BlueStacks one?

Click to collapse



The main page is not launcher. You can not replace this page with any launcher because the main page of BlueStacks is not an android app. 
Also the main page does not function like a standard launcher. It is used to create new instances of Bluestacks and transfer .apk from Windows into BlueStacks. The android launcher can`t do it



xRyudo said:


> What's the difference exactly between 'Guest Resolution' and the regular resolution?

Click to collapse



Guest resolution is a real resolution for android app. 
Window resolution is a  size of the window of Bluestacks.
If you change the size of the window then the real resolution for the android applications will remain the same size.
You can run any application that displays the resolution.


----------



## zseoer (Aug 4, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> How to increase Internal Storage and SDCard in BlueStacks 3
> Unpack the files from that archive into the Folder Bstweaker\Vdi
> 
> Factory Reset data and sdcard,after start bluestacks error prompt
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hijirikawa (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi  I am new here. And nice to meet you all. 

Btw I have a question. Is it possible to install Xposed and use it in bluestack ?

Is it possible to use BS tweaker 5 on bluestack 3 ?

Because I have bluestack 3N  and bluestack 3 only computer.

and when I run the bluestack it alway open for bluestack 3N


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 5, 2018)

zseoer said:


> Unpack the files from that archive into the Folder Bstweaker\Vdi
> 
> Factory Reset data and sdcard,after start bluestacks error prompt
> http://aovicxv.xyz/11.png
> http://aovicxv.xyz/22.png

Click to collapse



Where are all the other files .vdi.gz?



See the video manual. You have not to rename the files vdi from the archive. You need to unpack it only.


----------



## zseoer (Aug 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Where are all the other files .vdi.gz?
> 
> 
> 
> See the video manual. You have not to rename the files vdi from the archive. You need to unpack it only.

Click to collapse



unpack "Data256.vdi.gz",also have the same error


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 5, 2018)

zseoer said:


> how to use "Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip" file?
> i replaced dada.vdi and sdcard.vdi under android folder,run the bluestacks not working.

Click to collapse



Reinstall BlueStacks. You broke the system.



zseoer said:


> 2018/8/4 14:39:58:Wipe Data:True
> 2018/8/4 14:39:59:Wipe SDCard:True

Click to collapse



Watch the video. When you change the size, there should be a "Resize + Wipe .." entry in the log file, but I see another entry.
What is  your version of BlueStacks? I need the full log.


----------



## zseoer (Aug 6, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Reinstall BlueStacks. You broke the system.
> 
> 
> Watch the video. When you change the size, there should be a "Resize + Wipe .." entry in the log file, but I see another entry.
> What is  your version of BlueStacks? I need the full log.

Click to collapse



when i used "Resize + Wipe ",run bs will be error.








-------------------------------
20180806.bst.log.catch.txt:
2018/8/6 10:13:54:Stop:BstkDrv:超时时间已到而操作尚未完成。
-------------------
20180806.bst.log.txt
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Version:2.7.315.8233:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP\ClientVersion::False
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 专业版 x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17134.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.0.0.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: F:\BSTweaker5\
Phones exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: Patched
HdCommonState: PatternNotFound
RootState: Locked
PremiumState: PatternNotFound
PromoState: PatternNotFound
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
UpdaterState: PatternNotFound
GUID: C7488284-90DC-0A0F-1D2D-DC6B600ECEFE
IMEI: 337839808821309
AndroidID: AA078016F269787D
WiFiMAC: E8:C7:C0D:55:35
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\
Version 2.7.315.8233
Client Version 

2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone::False
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=2.7.315.8233 OEM=gamemanager LANG=zh-CN country=US caCode=840 pcode=ddfa OEMFEATURES=2107393 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=e018c695-96c7-11e8-b426-b06ebfbea706 caSelector=se_310260 noChangesDroidG=1 appsfeatures=919425 amd=0 nosmap nosmep DPI=160 GlTransport=3 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2871 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
2018/8/6 10:10:58:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:1856:True
2018/8/6 10:10:59:Info:Get Info:True
2018/8/6 10:11:10:Run:Bluestacks.exe :True
2018/8/6 10:11:17:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:11:17:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:11:23:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:11:23:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:11:29:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:11:29:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:11:35:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:11:35:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:11:40:Adb Run:connected to localhost:5555
2018/8/6 10:11:40:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:12:50:Wipe Data:True
2018/8/6 10:12:52:Wipe SDCard:True
2018/8/6 10:13:42:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
2018/8/6 10:13:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:13:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:13:54:Full Stop:False
2018/8/6 10:13:57:Run:Bluestacks.exe :True
2018/8/6 10:14:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:42:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:14:42:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:14:42:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:14:43:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\BlueStacks.exe:True
2018/8/6 10:14:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:14:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:14:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:15:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:15:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:16:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:16:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to :5555
2018/8/6 10:17:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:17:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:17:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:18:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:18:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:33:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:33:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:39:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:39:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:45:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:45:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:51:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:51:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:19:57:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:19:57:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:20:03:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:20:03:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:20:09:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:20:09:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:20:15:Adb Run:unable to connect to vices:5555
2018/8/6 10:20:15:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:20:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:20:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
2018/8/6 10:20:27:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555:5555
2018/8/6 10:20:27:Adb:localhost:5555:True


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 7, 2018)

zseoer said:


> when i used "Resize + Wipe ",run bs will be error.

Click to collapse



OMG. I don`t see the resizing of partition in the log again. I see only wipe. It is an absolutely different function.

1. Uninstall this version.
2. Install the latest 2.7: http://cdn.bluestacks.com/downloads/2.7.320.8504/BlueStacks2_native.exe
3. Run it. If BlueStacls is runnig then stop it
4. Run BSTweaker, turn on "Enable log"
5. Full Stop, Force Kill
6. Tab Utils -> Total reset and resize -> turn off "Lock" 
7. Select size of  both disks 8MB. 
8. Resize data. Resize Sdcard.
9. Run BlueStacks
Send me the log file. (Attach the file into the post, do not copypaste the text)

I checked the Factory reset just now on Windows 10 + BlueStacks 2.7.320. It works.


----------



## warmq (Aug 8, 2018)

when will it be available for engine 2.50?:laugh:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 8, 2018)

warmq said:


> when will it be available for engine 2.50?:laugh:

Click to collapse



BSTweaker supports the engine 2.50. It is the very old engine.


----------



## tqthac (Aug 8, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BSTweaker supports the engine 2.50. It is the very old engine.

Click to collapse


 @Anatoly79 is anyway to make BS3 windows size smaller? because i use 2 BS, or i must back to BS2 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 8, 2018)

tqthac said:


> @Anatoly79 is anyway to make BS3 windows size smaller? because i use 2 BS, or i must back to BS2 :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I don`t understand you. Drag the corner of BlueStacks`s window to resize it.
Or change the resolution in the menu of settings


----------



## tqthac (Aug 8, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don`t understand you. Drag the corner of BlueStacks`s window to resize it.
> Or change the resolution in the menu of settings

Click to collapse



yes, drag the corner of BS windows, i want it small like white square in the picture


----------



## iqubalsingh (Aug 9, 2018)

*how to run more than 10 instance bluestack ?﻿*

how to run more than 10 instance bluestack ?﻿


----------



## noobhero (Aug 9, 2018)

iqubalsingh said:


> how to run more than 10 instance bluestack ?﻿

Click to collapse



get another rig,
or, run 10 instance already, start up vmware with windows. install another bluestack in there and do the same all over.
i bet u've got an awesome rig running that much ... haha :angel:


----------



## cewlsk8ter13 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Is there no support for Galaxy S9 Phones? Im needing it with Bluestack to run an app

Has to be Galaxy S9

Thanks

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




cewlsk8ter13 said:


> Hi Is there no support for Galaxy S9 Phones? Im needing it with Bluestack to run an app
> 
> Has to be Galaxy S9
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Pretty much Im trying to run Fortnite Android version, Just installed it but I get " This device is not supported" Even when on Galaxy S8 and other devices. Rooted bluestacks with the tweaker- changed IMEI all that

Any tips? THanks


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 10, 2018)

cewlsk8ter13 said:


> Hi Is there no support for Galaxy S9 Phones? Im needing it with Bluestack to run an app
> 
> Has to be Galaxy S9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on the latest Bluestacks 4 beta? I think that's required, since Fortnite beta needs x64bit.

That said, I'm having a bit of difficulty getting it to work. I'm using stock/legit apk, and currently having trouble getting any 64bit build.prop files to work. Did anyone here have luck finding/using a build.prop that something like cpu-z recognizes as being 64bit? If someone can find one that works that far, then I guess we can start figuring out about spoofing Note 9/Tab s4.


----------



## Mew (Aug 11, 2018)

rafaelloaa said:


> Are you on the latest Bluestacks 4 beta? I think that's required, since Fortnite beta needs x64bit.
> 
> That said, I'm having a bit of difficulty getting it to work. I'm using stock/legit apk, and currently having trouble getting any 64bit build.prop files to work. Did anyone here have luck finding/using a build.prop that something like cpu-z recognizes as being 64bit? If someone can find one that works that far, then I guess we can start figuring out about spoofing Note 9/Tab s4.

Click to collapse



Mind sharing your S9 profile? <3


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 11, 2018)

Mew351 said:


> Mind sharing your S9 profile? <3

Click to collapse



I don't currently have a x64 build.prop that works. BS just won't load all the way in.


----------



## Mew (Aug 12, 2018)

rafaelloaa said:


> I don't currently have a x64 build.prop that works. BS just won't load all the way in.

Click to collapse



Hmm... Mind posting your current one?


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 12, 2018)

rafaelloaa said:


> I don't currently have a x64 build.prop that works. BS just won't load all the way in.

Click to collapse



I'm just using the stock s8 one included with the tool.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 12, 2018)

Just found a link to note 9 build.prop. not sure if it'll work w/ BS or not. https://dl.xda-developers.com/4/5/6/9/6/8/4/buildprop.txt?key=_7LRfNA51pgn6nEzS9Z0LQ&ts=1534100562


----------



## Mew (Aug 13, 2018)

rafaelloaa said:


> Just found a link to note 9 build.prop. not sure if it'll work w/ BS or not. https://dl.xda-developers.com/4/5/6/9/6/8/4/buildprop.txt?key=_7LRfNA51pgn6nEzS9Z0LQ&ts=1534100562

Click to collapse



Link is dead


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 14, 2018)

Mew351 said:


> Link is dead

Click to collapse



see here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77308919&postcount=31


----------



## wrdavid over 9000 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Update*

Can you make a update where the build.prop changes that Fortnite runs on BlueStacks?


----------



## Harry-MOd (Aug 19, 2018)

when we will have note 9 support?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 19, 2018)

tqthac said:


> yes, drag the corner of BS windows, i want it small like white square in the picture

Click to collapse



The minimum size is hardcoded. (Default minimum width is 830px).  
I can unblock this option. But this function is not needed in the BSTweaker. It is too narrowly focused.
BlueStacks 4.30.39.1608.







wrdavid over 9000 said:


> Can you make a update where the build.prop changes that Fortnite runs on BlueStacks?

Click to collapse



Even if you will have build.prop from Samsung S10, it will not allow you to run Fortnite. Now Fortnite has only arm64-v8a libs. You can not run this game


----------



## chinkang (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm trying to change the IMEI of the other instance (Android_1 and Android_2), but it always showing me the main/first instance IMEI (reset-able). 
Could you guide me a bit? 

Tried clicked on the 'refresh' button at the right of the selection


----------



## Luxferrae (Aug 21, 2018)

Heyho, 
, thanks for that masterpiece of tool.
Than, there is a small questions that I'm in need of help (actually two but the secondary problem is optional, but the main factor I need help).
And also a small bug (maybe?)

1. I'm using two versions of BS atm, v4.30 & v3.60. 
Is there a possibility to change (in BST) the "program dir" & "user data dir" to edit both versions?
Because, both versions have different installation folders  (v3.60 - "Bluestacks_bgp_kk"; v4.30 - "BlueStacks")

(2. I know that isn't a problem for this thread, but maybe there is a possibility that someone knows a solution.
The v3.60 is used by me, because an app (game called "Sword art Online - Integral Factor"), doesn't work in BS 4.x.
(and the FAQ from Bluestacks made it easy with somthing like "Use THIS Version when games don't work, than it will work")
The problem is, the game starts, in v4.x, only with a white screen and does nothing (neither openGL or DirectX nor mixed with that experimental thing are working).
Maybe someone knows a workaround.)

And the small bug (?): When premium and/or promo is patched, it isn't anymore possible to drag&drop APK files in BS.
(in 4.1 - even double clicking an APK isn't working to install, and in v4.3 - only drag&drop isn't working) - (in 4.0 both ways worked)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 21, 2018)

chinkang said:


> I'm trying to change the IMEI of the other instance (Android_1 and Android_2), but it always showing me the main/first instance IMEI (reset-able).
> Could you guide me a bit?
> Tried clicked on the 'refresh' button at the right of the selection

Click to collapse



This parameter is one for all instances in the registry. I can`t help you.



Luxferrae said:


> 1. I'm using two versions of BS atm, v4.30 & v3.60.
> Is there a possibility to change (in BST) the "program dir" & "user data dir" to edit both versions?
> Because, both versions have different installation folders  (v3.60 - "Bluestacks_bgp_kk"; v4.30 - "BlueStacks")

Click to collapse



BlueStacks is not only folders with the data. It incudes also VirtualBox images, the registry settings etc.
 Developers do not allow you to install two different versions at once

Usually, the problem  with drag&drop occurs because you ran applications with different rights. Don`t run as admin any app. But it's also possible that these are just Windows bugs. For example, currently I can not drag any file into Skype.


----------



## Luxferrae (Aug 21, 2018)

hmm, thanks for the replay
also, BS itself wrote that thing with multiclients








> You may install BlueStacks 3 from this URL for playing those games that may experience graphics compatibility issues on BlueStacks 3N. Installing this particular version of BlueStacks 3 will not require you to uninstall BlueStacks 3N from your PC.
> 
> *Note: This version can co-exist with the current BlueStacks 3N version installed on your PC, however, you may run only one of them at a time. Two separate desktop shortcuts will be created and you can use any of them to run BlueStacks of your choice.*

Click to collapse



thats why I asked, 
but thanks anyway


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 21, 2018)

Luxferrae said:


> hmm, thanks for the replay
> also, BS itself wrote that thing with multiclients
> 
> thats why I asked,
> but thanks anyway

Click to collapse



Hmm. I did not see that article. OK. I will try to install both versions.
---
Upd.
Yes. we can do it.
@Luxferrae
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
Try to use a new version. Thanks for useful info


----------



## KevinNash (Aug 21, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Usually, the problem  with drag&drop occurs because you ran applications with different rights. Don`t run as admin any app. But it's also possible that these are just Windows bugs. For example, currently I can not drag any file into Skype.

Click to collapse



Hi Anatoly, disable Windows UAC with winaerotweaker and you'll be able to drag every file everywhere


----------



## Luxferrae (Aug 21, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Hmm. I did not see that article. OK. I will try to install both versions.
> ---
> Upd.
> Yes. we can do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything works great from main to FM.
*AWESOME! Thanks a lot!*


----------



## rafaelloaa (Aug 23, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Hmm. I did not see that article. OK. I will try to install both versions.
> ---
> Upd.
> Yes. we can do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that was a fast turnaround. I'm impressed how quickly you got the new version out that supports installing both versions. Thanks!


----------



## Supacure (Aug 25, 2018)

Any way to emulate a Galaxy Note 9 with this tool?


----------



## skizzoi (Aug 25, 2018)

*updates?*

hi and thank you for the amazing tool, do you know when/if there will be an update for the samsung note9 ?


----------



## chuksemma (Aug 26, 2018)

*Datasdcard*

Where I'm I gonna place that? Data sdcard that contain bunch of vdi files?
Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 26, 2018)

chuksemma said:


> Where I'm I gonna place that? Data sdcard that contain bunch of vdi files?
> Data_SDCard256-1024.vdi.zip

Click to collapse



How to increase Disk Size in BlueStacks 4 (256GB+)



Supacure said:


> Any way to emulate a Galaxy Note 9 with this tool?

Click to collapse




skizzoi said:


> hi and thank you for the amazing tool, do you know when/if there will be an update for the samsung note9 ?

Click to collapse



Currently the Fortnite does not work on emulators. The game has only arm64-v8 libs.


----------



## craigviar (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey all so I just installed BS 3N Client v4.1.21.2018 Engine 4.3.28.4020 on my Windows 7 machine. I can't even get past the initial setup screen. I tried using the Tweaker to disable Google sign and all that did was leave me stuck at a screen that said "Android is starting...". Can't get to home screen, can't do anything.


----------



## Mhowells13 (Aug 28, 2018)

*New Phone Update*

Anyone know when the new note 9 and new phones are going to be added??


----------



## ThobuBestia (Aug 31, 2018)

*please update to tab s4 or galaxy note 9 you would do me a big favor*

I need it for my little cousin who wants that cell phone or tablet please update as soon as possible


----------



## sempaXterbang (Aug 31, 2018)

*For the guys who keep asking for Fortnite.*
1. that game *required an arm64-v8 libs a.k.a 64-bit Android*.
so simply add/changing phone model wont make bluestack able to run that game!

2. dont confused betwen android x64/arm64 with Bluestack 4 64bit(beta). that 2 different thing!

3. why dont just play PC version. https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/download


----------



## Reard (Sep 2, 2018)

@Anatoly79

Small feature request if possible:
-Add a confirmation prompt (on overwrite) in 'FM' when moving files from BS to PC/vice versa if filenames are the same. Same goes with renaming files to the same name where it'll just automatically overwrite other file without prompt confirmation or telling the user that there is already a file named that.


----------



## Burevestnik13 (Sep 4, 2018)

Is there a way to save the key binding configuration? I cannot find the file responsible. (I want to copy the key binding from one PC to another and the configuration is rather extensive.)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 5, 2018)

Burevestnik13 said:


> Is there a way to save the key binding configuration? I cannot find the file responsible. (I want to copy the key binding from one PC to another and the configuration is rather extensive.)

Click to collapse



c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\InputMapper\UserFiles\


----------



## kenth_kristoffer (Sep 9, 2018)

How to know which version of bluestacks is "N" and which is not?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 12, 2018)

kenth_kristoffer said:


> How to know which version of bluestacks is "N" and which is not?

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 3N - ver.4.1.xx - Android 7.1; 
BlueStacks 4beta (x64) - ver.4.30.xx - Android 7.1
All other versions - Android 4.4 (the current version 3.60, the installer contains the name of the file _bgp_kk)


----------



## Indra_Spirit (Sep 12, 2018)

автор скажи пожалуйста в программе при активации режима "отключить автообновление" движок самого блю стакс не запускается при загрузке, а при отключении режима программа опять нормально работает, это никак нельзя решить ? версия программы последняя, версия блю стакс - версия клиента: 3.50.60.2528, версия движка: 2.50.62.9820.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 14, 2018)

Indra_Spirit said:


> версия блю стакс - версия клиента: 3.50.60.2528, версия движка: 2.50.62.9820.

Click to collapse



Старая версия очень. Можно попробовать воспользоваться твикером версии 3.27.2.  Я как раз тогда менял способ отключения, возможно что-то упустил для прошлых версий.  Все версии тут


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 15, 2018)

BSTweaker 5.3.0.
How to change the device model in BlueStacks 4


----------



## mahendras73 (Sep 16, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks 3N - ver.4.1.xx - Android 7.1;
> BlueStacks 4beta (x64) - ver.4.30.xx - Android 7.1
> All other versions - Android 4.4 (the current version 3.60, the installer contains the name of the file _bgp_kk)

Click to collapse



Is there any way to hide root in BlueStacks 3N (Android 7.1). Asking as if I remember correctly, I did install bluestacks 3N version & I tried to hide root with hidemymyoot app (com.amphoras.hidemyroot)  but it doesnot work, the app installs but just freezes on "Hiding SU Binary".  Though this app works fine on android 4.4 version.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Bluestacks 4 is officially released: https://www.bluestacks.com/

The main thing in BlueStacks 4 : 
> The new architecture "on demand" will allow more rational use of PC resources, a lot of work in the direction of performance and optimization. 
> Implemented a new management system (new functionality and presets - 2000 presets for the most popular games) 
> Simplified and minimized home screen interface 
> Added VBox5 with a number of code changes associated with the sound. Many audio problems have to be solved. 
> Installer now exists in two versions, for a different bit OS. 
> Added lowered GL3 version. It should solve the problem of gl3 support in applications. 
> S9 device profile support 
> The social hub with quests, cards and a shop has been improved a little. The levels of pumping and pet are introduced. 




Read more about social media changes
As part of upgrading the BlueStacks to the "four" appeared "levels", which I would like to tell you separately. 

Levels of only 10, each of them unlocks certain features. 

Levels of study: 
Level 1 - the starting level of "dating" with UI and tasks 
Level 2 - Unblocked by BlueStacks Points 
Level 3 - unlocks the functionality of the Store (store) 
Level 4 - unlock profile customization 
Level 5 - unlocks the pet (the card hunter) 

Levels of development: 
Level 6 - unlocking of cards 
Level 7 - cards in the store are unlocked 
Level 8 - unlock collectible cards for installing games 
Level 9 - unlock purchase / exchange of specific cards 
Level 10 - the basic level, cards can be knocked out in games, buy card booster cards or buy / exchange cards in the market. Also at this level, quests with prizes are unlocked (only for new users, old users who participated in quests before, have access to them right away). 

With higher levels, rewards are given (cards and BlueStacks Points) 

What levels will the "old" users receive: 
Level 2: those who have BlueStacks Points 
Level 3: those who have BlueStacks Points and have at least one purchase for them 
Level 4: those who have BlueStacks Points, at least one purchase for them and selected an avatar 

In the current version of the emulator 200 old maps are available and 20 new ones are added. 
The chance of falling out of cards in ordinary games is 1.2 cards per hour. 
Rare cards fall five times less often, and epic cards are 10 times less common than usual. 

Peta can be called as you want, and also it will be subsequently "messenger" for transfer of messages between users of the emulator.


https://translate.google.com/transl...ic=273806&view=findpost&p=77139390&edit-text=


----------



## DoughMucker (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,
Thanks for BSTweaker. I've been using it with BS-3N for a while now with great success. With BS4 out, I can't get root to work with it. I installed root using BS5_5220.  I start BS, the progress bar moves across the screen about 99% of the way but BS never fully starts. After a while I get a message that BS failed to start. 

Has anyone else got root to work with BS4?


----------



## Reard (Sep 19, 2018)

-Premium shows star but Account overview still shows as Free user (3N is fine).
-Promo removal is greyed out for BS4 (3N is fine).
-Cannot remove App & Help Center in current 5.3.0 beta for BS4 (3N is fine).

Other than that, everything else works from the looks of it.

Also, why not include SuperSU v2.82 SR5 instead of v2.79 in your BSTweaker5? Your YT tutorial method doesn't work anymore since Google has removed SuperSU (Free) along with Root Checker (Free) from the Google Play store. Only the paid versions are left.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 19, 2018)

I didn`t test the latest version of BlueStacks 4.30.50. Please wait. I need some time to analyze the changes in the program.

About su.
Unlock - Patch - Install SuperSu 2.79 (or lower) - Update to SuperSu 2.82 - It is right
Unlock - Patch - Instal SuperSu 2.82 - It is the wrong way


----------



## Reard (Sep 19, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I didn`t test the latest version of BlueStacks 4.30.50. Please wait. I need some time to analyze the changes in the program.
> 
> About su.
> Unlock - Patch - Install SuperSu 2.79 (or lower) - Update to SuperSu 2.82 - It is right
> Unlock - Patch - Instal SuperSu 2.82 - It is the wrong way

Click to collapse



I guess if you installed v2.79 via your app then updated to v2.82 SR5 (provided within XDA) then it should be fine. I'm just saying your YT tutorial method of going to Google Play then searching SuperSu will not work anymore to update v2.79 to v2.82 since the Free version has been removed from the store.

Is there a reason why it needs v2.79 (or lower)? What's different in v2.79 that makes it wrong with direct v2.82? Anyhow, will wait for the new beta when it's released.


----------



## tbgakaadan (Sep 19, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I didn`t test the latest version of BlueStacks 4.30.50. Please wait. I need some time to analyze the changes in the program.
> 
> About su.
> Unlock - Patch - Install SuperSu 2.79 (or lower) - Update to SuperSu 2.82 - It is right
> Unlock - Patch - Instal SuperSu 2.82 - It is the wrong way

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick update on root for BS 4.30.50. I experienced the same result as the previous post. Thank you for the program and continuing to update quickly. It has been very useful.


----------



## Riporto (Sep 20, 2018)

Promo patch is not working anymore.


----------



## mikovirgoez (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you i will download and try it. :good:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 21, 2018)

Riporto said:


> Promo patch is not working anymore.

Click to collapse



Check the latest BSTweaker 5.4.0


----------



## tbgakaadan (Sep 21, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Check the latest BSTweaker 5.4.0

Click to collapse



Everything works on my end except root on BS 4.30.50.

EDIT: Rooted a fresh install of BS 4.30.50. Thank you.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 21, 2018)

tbgakaadan said:


> Everything works on my end except root on BS 4.30.50.

Click to collapse



Reinstall BlueStacks. Enable Log in BSTweaker https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
Try to root BlueStacks again. Send me the file .log.txt 

I have no problem with root on all my computers. I need more info from you.


----------



## DoughMucker (Sep 21, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Reinstall BlueStacks. Enable Log in BSTweaker https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
> Try to root BlueStacks again. Send me the file .log.txt
> 
> I have no problem with root on all my computers. I need more info from you.

Click to collapse



I was able to get root successfully. But only with a fresh install. I couldn't get root with an upgrade from 3N to 4.


----------



## Skain8 (Sep 22, 2018)

Uhm, I dont know if anybody of devs will see it, but its something wrong with Samsung Galaxy note 9. It should be SM-N960F and its SM-N960N. PLz fix it


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Skain8 said:


> Uhm, I dont know if anybody of devs will see it, but its something wrong with Samsung Galaxy note 9. It should be SM-N960F and its SM-N960N. PLz fix it

Click to collapse



https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-note-9-korea/SM-N960N/


----------



## Skain8 (Sep 22, 2018)

What to do with that?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Skain8 said:


> Uhm, I dont know if anybody of devs will see it, but its something wrong with Samsung Galaxy note 9. It should be SM-N960F and its SM-N960N. PLz fix it

Click to collapse



SM-N960N is Samsung Galaxy note 9 too. 
What must I fix?
https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-note-9-korea/SM-N960N/


----------



## Skain8 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah but shop samsung doesnt allow me to download it. Its only available in Samsung note 9.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Skain8 said:


> Yeah but shop samsung doesnt allow me to download it. Its only available in Samsung note 9.

Click to collapse



What do you want to download?


----------



## Skain8 (Sep 22, 2018)

http://prntscr.com/kxebni   I want it for Galaxy skin in fortnite. Is it possible?


----------



## Reard (Sep 22, 2018)

-Oem -> removal of Tabs 'App Center & Help Center' still a no for BS4. Another patch/option (think Promo patch) already removes the App Center without touching this option. However, ticking this option off still doesn't remove Help Center.

-Premium patch I think is still a no for BS4 as well. From what I can recall when using it under 3N, going to your profile showed the stuff unlocked with premium settings available. Under BS4 however it only shows the *star* icon but in profile it still shows as a free user and to upgrade.

-Any way to hide/rid the search bar on the top right of Home? That more or less opens App Center and ads driven apps.

Other than that, 5.4.0 works for everything else in BS4.

PS. What does 'Only stop in SysTrayMenu' do?


----------



## Aviven (Sep 22, 2018)

@Anatoly79 
Every time i open BSTweaker my "Services and Controller App" CPU usage shoots up to 70-90% and the program becomes REALLY slow. 
 What is it doing that needs so much cpu!?


----------



## nikkpap (Sep 23, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.4.0) beta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anyway to use this tool on mac ?


----------



## Aviven (Sep 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.4.0) beta*

Click to collapse



I come bearing gifts as a thank you for your work!   Tried my best to fit the program.

European Portuguese Translation


```
https://mega.nz/#!Vhs0UYCZ!-Ww0YjnDp7jlZqINTG_-PmsjUIriK__kE6c2kkJXeyk
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 24, 2018)

Aviven said:


> @Anatoly79
> Every time i open BSTweaker my "Services and Controller App" CPU usage shoots up to 70-90% and the program becomes REALLY slow.
> What is it doing that needs so much cpu!?

Click to collapse



Background actions:
1. Checking the update (tab About)
2. BSTweaker reads the status of the all BlueStacks services (1 time per second).
If BlueStacks is running, BSTweaker is trying to connect to BlueStacks using hd-adb. (on the top-right corner markers)



Pls, show me the screenshot with CPU usage. I added this service (BluestacksDrv) only in the last BSTweaker (5.4.0). Maybe I did someting wrong.
P.S. Many thanks for the translation.

@nikkpap, No, I can`t do It.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 24, 2018)

Reard said:


> -Premium patch I think is still a no for BS4 as well. From what I can recall when using it under 3N, going to your profile showed the stuff unlocked with premium settings available. Under BS4 however it only shows the *star* icon but in profile it still shows as a free user and to upgrade.

Click to collapse



It is a very strange.  This is web page. I need to crack web-server to do It  
After Premium patch you can change wallpaper. It is not change the real status of user.



Reard said:


> PS. What does 'Only stop in SysTrayMenu' do?

Click to collapse



It is the old systray. 1:07 https://youtu.be/ZiVUjnWvOM8?t=67

I will fix the errors with the interface later. BlueStacks 4 beta and BlueStacks 4 are very different but they have almost same version (4.30.xxx). I need to look at the further numbering of the BS versions to separate them for BSTweaker.

The most important problem now is getting the root. I get a lot of negative feedback
The project SuperSu is closed. 2.82-SR5 is latest version. I will look for a way to automate the process.


----------



## lieuliau (Sep 24, 2018)

How to change BS3 shared folder (default is BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\SharedFolder) or add another shared folder like we did with BS2?


----------



## Deleted member 1198227 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for this, very useful. First time tried it . Worked fine, rooted ok. Thread is very big to read all. I use blue stacks in Windows tablet (Samsung book 12) and doesn't always have keyboard with me.
1. Is there any solution every time bluestacks run, to run full screen (without having to press the icon every time.
2. How can I switch from full screen to window without the keyboard?
3. If I understood correctly there is no way to have always nova launcher running when blustacks load?
Thanks


----------



## Aviven (Sep 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Background actions:
> 1. Checking the update (tab About)
> 2. BSTweaker reads the status of the all BlueStacks services (1 time per second).
> If BlueStacks is running, BSTweaker is trying to connect to BlueStacks using hd-adb. (on the top-right corner markers)
> ...

Click to collapse



When i open bstweaker without running bluestacks, the "Services and Controller app" process uses a lot of cpu, so much my pc slows down and bstweaker gets laggy.
When i open bluestacks through bstweaker the cpu usage of that process goes to 12% to 15%.
When i close bstweaker even with bluestacks running that process goes from Apps to Windows Processes and uses 0% cpu.
Can we even turn off BlueStacksDrv? Cause i bet that's the cause of this massive cpu usage. Maybe reduce the times it checks bluestacks per second? Like once every 5 or 10 seconds should make it run lighter right?
PLEASE look into it :good:


----------



## Reard (Sep 25, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It is a very strange.  This is web page. I need to crack web-server to do It
> After Premium patch you can change wallpaper. It is not change the real status of user.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. My bad for mistaking the method. Forgot the Theme patch was to unlock the skins while Premium patch allows adding custom background wallpaper.

Why are you getting negative feedback? It's so simple when I looked at your YouTube tutorial. Yes, I mentioned in my post that version as that's the only latest free version that can be used after the removal of the one from the Google Play store. Glad you added it to your attachments even though it can be obtained from the SuperSu thread on XDA here as well.

I'll wait patiently for the fix in the meantime.
-Search bar hide/remove
-Help Center hide/remove
-Still no word from you on the confirmation name change when renaming a file to the same name as another file which overwrites the other file automatically after pressing enter in FM.

Is there a way to hide this little guy as well? The cute little fella pops out whenever I start BS5 and when I play a game (image attached).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 25, 2018)

There is a lot of work on my main job.  
I`ll answer later.


----------



## lieuliau (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm using 4.30.53. After root, I made a backup but when I restore that backup I lost my root. I tried to Patch then install and run SuperSu again but it show Install binary failed.


----------



## mhsbrian (Sep 26, 2018)

Has anyone been successful getting android pay to work on Bluestacks ? Since it's safetynet dependent I am figuring it isn't possible.
Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 26, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> How to change BS3 shared folder (default is BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\SharedFolder) or add another shared folder like we did with BS2?

Click to collapse



Use windows command line to replace path to the shared folder:

```
BstkVMMgr.exe sharedfolder remove Android --name Documents
BstkVMMgr.exe sharedfolder add Android --name Documents --hostpath "C:\Test"
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 26, 2018)

sosimple said:


> Thanks for this, very useful. First time tried it . Worked fine, rooted ok. Thread is very big to read all. I use blue stacks in Windows tablet (Samsung book 12) and doesn't always have keyboard with me.
> 1. Is there any solution every time bluestacks run, to run full screen (without having to press the icon every time.
> 2. How can I switch from full screen to window without the keyboard?
> 3. If I understood correctly there is no way to have always nova launcher running when blustacks load?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The main page doesn`t have the function "Full screen" therefore I think we can`t fix the full screen mode currently.
3. Yes. 





Anatoly79 said:


> The main page is not launcher. You can not replace this page with any launcher because the main page of BlueStacks is not an android app.
> Also the main page does not function like a standard launcher. It is used to create new instances of Bluestacks and transfer .apk from Windows into BlueStacks. The android launcher can`t do it

Click to collapse



In general, I don`t quite understand how the main page of BlueStacks works.


@Aviven, Try BSTweaker 5.5.0. I made some changes to the function "BlueStacks running or not"




Reard said:


> -Still no word from you on the confirmation name change when renaming a file to the same name as another file which overwrites the other file automatically after pressing enter in FM.

Click to collapse



When copying each file, the program should check if it exists. This will take a long time when there are a lot of files..
I will think about this function.


----------



## Aviven (Sep 26, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @Aviven, Try BSTweaker 5.5.0. I made some changes to the function "BlueStacks running or not"

Click to collapse


@Anatoly79
You asked me for screens of the task manager here they are, and this is running the latest BSTweaker version 5.5.0
*Check the Services and Controller App process.*

*Direct Link to Image*


----------



## gatarax (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello
There is a big problem!
I have a desktop pc under windows10 pro 64bits
I have bluestacks 4 version 5.30.53.1704
And I tried to root bluestack with bstweaker 5 (5.5.0)
and bstweaker posted me successful "true" but after I run bluestacks it remains stuck at loading about 95%! 
-I tried restarting bluestacks or even restarting my pc but the problem is still there! blocked for life! 
So I had no choice but to uninstall bluestacks totally. 
-I then I reinstalled bluestacks and I tried to re-root it again with bstweaker and then the same problem comes back, bluestack is stuck at about 95% for life! 
-What solution is there to get to the root please?
thank you in advance for your help


----------



## lieuliau (Sep 27, 2018)

Today I updated my BS4 from 4.30.50 to 4.30.53 then I lost root. After use BSTweaker 5.5.0 to Unlock root then BS4 now just freeze at booting.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 27, 2018)

Aviven said:


> @Anatoly79
> You asked me for screens of the task manager here they are, and this is running the latest BSTweaker version 5.5.0
> *Check the Services and Controller App process.*
> *Direct Link to Image*

Click to collapse



It was my big mistake. Check and review BSTweaker 5.6.0
@gatarax, @lieuliau check BSTweaker 5.6.0. 
I also encountered the above problem. It seems reason in the BlueStacksDrv.


----------



## gatarax (Sep 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="Anatoly79")] @gatarax check BSTweaker 5.6.0. 
I also encountered the above problem. It seems reason in the BlueStacksDrv.[/QUOTE]

Hello 
I installed your new version bstweaker 5.6.0 and i re-rooted bluestacks and this time the root worked and this time bluestacks does not block anymore at all, i tried to restart it by 2 times and it is launches well, the problem is solved thank you Anatoly79! 

-But there is another problem:
i installed superuser after by bstweaker by the "helps" tab ,and when i run superuser he says to me:
"the binary SU needs to be updated"
and when I click to update it it fails all the time 
do you know how to solve this problem please?

-I also have on my pc a processor 4 cores
And the problem is that in bluestacks in settings , i can not choose 4 cores because it propose me only 1 core    How to fix this problem?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 28, 2018)

gatarax said:


> -I also have on my pc a processor 4 cores
> And the problem is that in bluestacks in settings , i can not choose 4 cores because it propose me only 1 core    How to fix this problem?

Click to collapse


https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...-How-can-I-enable-virtualization-VT-on-my-PC-


----------



## gatarax (Sep 28, 2018)

Originally Posted by gatarax

-I also have on my pc a processor 4 cores
And the problem is that in bluestacks in settings , i can not choose 4 cores because it propose me only 1 core How to fix this problem?


"





Anatoly79 said:


> support.bluestacks.com/hc/en-us/articles/115003174386-How-can-I-enable-virtualization-VT-on-my-PC-
> 
> 
> Hello,thanks but i do not want to use VT because some games or software do not work or bug because of VT !  Is there another solution please?

Click to collapse


----------



## Aviven (Sep 28, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It was my big mistake. Check and review BSTweaker 5.6.0
> I also encountered the above problem. It seems reason in the BlueStacksDrv.

Click to collapse



@Anatoly79
BSTweaker 5.6.0
*Only BSTweaker* running went from: Services and Controller App at *20-35% CPU usage to 14-16% now*
*BSTweaker opening BlueStacks* went from: Services and Controller App at *12% CPU usage to 12-18% now*

I'LL TAKE IT! Overall BSTweaker lags less now and uses less resources when bluestacks isn't opening


----------



## gatarax (Sep 28, 2018)

hey the root does not work anymore!
I rooted bluestacks yesterday with bstweaker 5.6.0 and the root had worked, titanium backup and lucky patcher recognized the root right away, and since then I have restarted bluestacks several times and today titanium backup and lucky patcher tell me: your rom is not rooted!


----------



## kiokosakura (Sep 28, 2018)

gatarax said:


> Originally Posted by gatarax
> 
> -I also have on my pc a processor 4 cores
> And the problem is that in bluestacks in settings , i can not choose 4 cores because it propose me only 1 core How to fix this problem?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## zwin (Sep 29, 2018)

*please reply i cannot see the link of super su 2.82-sr5*



Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.6.0) beta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Icannot see the Attached file for Super Su please help me the one for becoming super su 2.82 sr5 please give me link


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 29, 2018)

@zwin, Download BSTweaker, BlueStacks and all additional files: http://bstweaker.tk


----------



## smatm (Sep 29, 2018)

Stuck at loading engine after rooting bluestacks 4


----------



## Aviven (Sep 29, 2018)

smatm said:


> Stuck at loading engine after rooting bluestacks 4

Click to collapse



try opening trough bstweaker or tweaking the bluestack's config when you see it isn't loading the engine, like changing core and ram amount, then restart


----------



## gatarax (Sep 29, 2018)

I still tried to root it by bstweaker 5.6.0 and it says to me:
"true" every time and when i go into bluestacks then the root is recognized but when i close bluestacks and then restart it, superuser 2.82-sr5 tells me: "root undetected"!
what to do?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 30, 2018)

gatarax said:


> I still tried to root it by bstweaker 5.6.0 and it says to me:
> "true" every time and when i go into bluestacks then the root is recognized but when i close bluestacks and then restart it, superuser 2.82-sr5 tells me: "root undetected"!
> what to do?

Click to collapse



Uninstall BlueStacks. Use that util: https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-
Install BlueStacks. Run BSTweaker.
1. Unlock
2. Patch.
3.  That`s all. There is no need to install SuperSu 2.79 

Install TitaniumBackup. Check how it works.

You should enable VT. You will have permanent problems with any emulators if you will not do it.


----------



## gatarax (Sep 30, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Uninstall BlueStacks. Use that util: https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...06-How-can-I-uninstall-BlueStacks-completely-
> Install BlueStacks. Run BSTweaker.
> 1. Unlock
> 2. Patch.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. have done
2. have done
3. have done
result:  root not recognized in titanium or anywhere else


----------



## Odano1988 (Oct 3, 2018)

So i got 3 cloned instances of bs4 that are rooted, can I use bs tweak or another route to change the imei of the devices so the programs I use show them as separate devices?


----------



## maverik99vc (Oct 4, 2018)

*Safety Net*

Guys , any chance to pass safetynet ?? Also without root it pass?


----------



## Potoranuu (Oct 4, 2018)

*I got some issues*

https://prnt.sc/l299fe[/IMG]
https://prnt.sc/l29a0p[/IMG]

Copy the links without [/IMG], please. I can't do it another way because this is my 1st post.

Waiting for a reply, thanks


----------



## Potoranuu (Oct 4, 2018)

*:-s*

I guess this is a deadline?..


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 6, 2018)

Odano1988 said:


> So i got 3 cloned instances of bs4 that are rooted, can I use bs tweak or another route to change the imei of the devices so the programs I use show them as separate devices?

Click to collapse



1st method. BlueStacks has only 1 parameter in the Registry for IMEI. You can change GUID then run 1st instance of BlueStacks. Then Change GUID and run 2nd instance of BlueStacks etc.
2nd method. (Unstable, not tested) How to install Xposed Framework + XPrivacy on BlueStacks 4



gatarax said:


> 1. have done
> 2. have done
> 3. have done
> result:  root not recognized in titanium or anywhere else

Click to collapse




Potoranuu said:


> https://prnt.sc/l299fe[/IMG]
> https://prnt.sc/l29a0p[/IMG]
> Copy the links without [/IMG], please. I can't do it another way because this is my 1st post.
> Waiting for a reply, thanks

Click to collapse



I did not see /system/xbin/su. Did you apply Patch?
1.  I need the file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk
2. Can you record the video?
Show me all steps which you doing until this timepoint https://youtu.be/zDdWGBljSsg?t=91.  (
I need to see what did Root Checker show (Stage 1, Stage 2, Stage 3)
Don`t install LuckyPatcher, TitaniumBackup or any other apps who needs root. Only RootChecker.

@ smatm 


lieuliau said:


> I'm using 4.30.53. After root, I made a backup but when I restore that backup I lost my root. I tried to Patch then install and run SuperSu again but it show Install binary failed.

Click to collapse



 I need the file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk

I found the cause of the problem after restore from backup (with root), but i need more info.


----------



## Potoranuu (Oct 6, 2018)

*Sure*

I've done it! But SU Binary is occupied 
Any toughts?..


----------



## Odano1988 (Oct 7, 2018)

how do i change guid? it is greyed out constantly for me?


----------



## gatarax (Oct 7, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I did not see /system/xbin/su. Did you apply Patch?

Click to collapse



for several days, by bstweaker I arrived by the tab "help" to patch the root and in response I had: "true" in green
-After every time I start bluestack, root checker says: I'm rooted
- Then I close bluestack and when I restart it, root checker says to me: I am not rooted anymore.
today i tried to root again and impossible bstweaker tell me all the time: false. And if I do: unpatch and then patch it does not work anymore, the root always gives: false
I tried uninstalling superuser 2.85 and re-rooting but it does not work



Anatoly79 said:


> 1.  I need the file c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk

Click to collapse



in this path, I have 3  "Android.bstk" 
here they are: I added " .txt " at the end, because it was not allowed to upload it) :
http://img110.xooimage.com/views/3/8/a/android.bstk-55312e0.txt/
http://img110.xooimage.com/views/c/2/b/android.bstk.in-55312e3.txt/
http://img110.xooimage.com/views/1/0/a/android.bstk-prev-55312e4.txt/



Anatoly79 said:


> 2. Can you record the video?

Click to collapse



I do not have software for ... and I do not have much time these days sorry 




Anatoly79 said:


> Don`t install LuckyPatcher, TitaniumBackup or any other apps who needs root. Only RootChecker.

Click to collapse



titanium backup yes I can uninstall it there is no problem  but lucky patcher I can not because it contains a lot of settings for my applications and it will annoy me to uninstall it I'm sorry


----------



## gatarax (Oct 7, 2018)

Odano1988 said:


> how do i change guid? it is greyed out constantly for me?

Click to collapse



I had succeeded
it is necessary, in bstweaker, to click on "complete stop bs" or "force stop bs" or the opposite, that bluestack is started, sorry I do not know any more
otherwise I do not know what effect it has to patch the GUID? it is used to change ip when opening multiple instances of bluestak?


----------



## Reard (Oct 7, 2018)

You should update your .tk uninstaller link Anatoly79

http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/public/tools/support/BSTCleaner_All.exe

Where is the BST5 settings stored btw? I see it remembering my Phone model selection even after I deleted the folder and downloaded the newer version.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 7, 2018)

Reard said:


> You should update your .tk uninstaller link Anatoly79
> http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/public/tools/support/BSTCleaner_All.exe
> Where is the BST5 settings stored btw? I see it remembering my Phone model selection even after I deleted the folder and downloaded the newer version.

Click to collapse



Fixed. 
In the Registry. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BSTweaker






Potoranuu said:


> I've done it! But SU Binary is occupied
> Any toughts?..

Click to collapse



This error (su Binary is occupied) is only with SuperSu 2.82. 
Did you install SuperSu 2.79 before it?.  
1. What did RootChecker show after applied Patch?
2. What did RootChecker show after install SuperSu 2.79? 
Did you make all steps from the manual?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 7, 2018)

gatarax said:


> f
> in this path, I have 3  "Android.bstk"

Click to collapse



Android.bstk was incorrect. BlueStacks used original locked Root.vdi.
I added the function "Reconnect Root.vdi" in the BSTweaker.
It will connect correct (unlocked Root_0.vdi).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 7, 2018)

@ smatm 


lieuliau said:


> I'm using 4.30.53. After root, I made a backup but when I restore that backup I lost my root. I tried to Patch then install and run SuperSu again but it show Install binary failed.

Click to collapse



You should use this  function also after restore from backup with unlocked root.


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 7, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @ smatm
> 
> You should use this  function also after restore from backup with unlocked root.

Click to collapse



Just tested and it works perfectly fine now.


----------



## Reard (Oct 7, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Fixed.
> In the Registry. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Thx.

Is there a reason why SuperSu does this when trying to install 2.82 from 2.79? Gives a red error when trying to install (drag&drop). Same with Root Checker Pro. I didn't have this issue in 4.30.50 but I do with 4.30.53. That and also CTRL-V doesn't work anymore in 4.30.53 as well for some reason. Not sure what was changed between the two versions to make it stop installing APK's and can't paste clipboard text.

I already rooted successfully and installed SuperSu 2.79 fine via BST5 as well as updating its binaries.


----------



## gatarax (Oct 7, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Android.bstk was incorrect. BlueStacks used original locked Root.vdi.
> I added the function "Reconnect Root.vdi" in the BSTweaker.
> It will connect correct (unlocked Root_0.vdi).

Click to collapse



hello, thank you for your work and this new version of bstweaker 5 (5.7.2) 
-I installed it
but that does not change anything for me: the root is "true" in green, then i run bluestack and root checker tell me that the root is installed
- Then i close bluestack and restart it and the root has disappeared 
I tried with superuser 2.79 then with superuser 2.82 and nothing to do the problem is still there
I also tried then:  "Repair SuperSu" but it does not change anything my problem is still there ,the root disappeared everytime 

EDIT: I uninstalled and reinstalled bluestack then i reclicked in bstweaker on "Reconnect root_0.vdi" then i installed superuser 2.82 and this time when i closed bluestack and restarted it, the root stayed!  :laugh:  I think this time the root will stay for life, at least i pray

-But i always have one last little problem: when i open superuser 2.82 it says: binary occupied
how to solve it please?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 8, 2018)

gatarax said:


> hello, thank you for your work and this new version of bstweaker 5 (5.7.2)
> -But i always have one last little problem: when i open superuser 2.82 it says: binary occupied
> how to solve it please?

Click to collapse



Try to Reinstall all.
Do not install SuperSu 2.82. Use SuperSu 2.79
SuperSu 2.79 does not have this problem (su binary occupied)



Reard said:


> Thx.
> 
> Is there a reason why SuperSu does this when trying to install 2.82 from 2.79? Gives a red error when trying to install (drag&drop). Same with Root Checker Pro. I didn't have this issue in 4.30.50 but I do with 4.30.53. That and also CTRL-V doesn't work anymore in 4.30.53 as well for some reason. Not sure what was changed between the two versions to make it stop installing APK's and can't paste clipboard text.
> 
> I already rooted successfully and installed SuperSu 2.79 fine via BST5 as well as updating its binaries.

Click to collapse



I had this problem too with other programs. The first attempt to install - i saw that error. The second attempt to  install - the programm installed . 
It seems it is  a bug.


----------



## gatarax (Oct 8, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try to Reinstall all.
> Do not install SuperSu 2.82. Use SuperSu 2.79
> SuperSu 2.79 does not have this problem (su binary occupied)

Click to collapse



Hello 
Yes! you were right :laugh:
I wanted to install the 2.79 over my 2.82, the installation seems to have succeeded but it does not work, the 2.82 stay in 2.82
So i just uninstalled my 2.82 and then i installed 2.79 and when i opened it, miracle you're right it worked this time! binary installed! thank you


----------



## demon_da (Oct 8, 2018)

@Anatoly79 :
I just downloaded the latest BS v4 beta. Latest bstweaker 5.7.2 says my version (4.31.55.2507) is not supported.
for anyone interested here is the latest beta:


> http://dl.downloadly.ir/Files/Software2/BlueStacks_4.31.55.2507_Downloadly.ir.rar

Click to collapse


----------



## Xerxes_Ashleyy (Oct 9, 2018)

demon_da said:


> @Anatoly79 :
> I just downloaded the latest BS v4 beta. Latest bstweaker 5.7.2 says my version (4.31.55.2507) is not supported.
> for anyone interested here is the latest beta:

Click to collapse



yeah it also says that on mine too...


----------



## Reard (Oct 9, 2018)

BS4 v4.31.55.2507 - Latest

Needs support whenever you get the chance Anatoly79. Thx for the great work as usual.


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone know change log for 4.31.55.2507?
After upgrade to  4.31.55.2507, I lost root, so I try to Unlock root again, but now bs4 is bootloop


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 9, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Anyone know change log for 4.31.55.2507?
> After upgrade to  4.31.55.2507, I lost root, so I try to Unlock root again, but now bs4 is bootloop

Click to collapse



Show me c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk.
Did you try to reconnect Root.vdi?


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 9, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Show me c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Android.bstk.
> Did you try to reconnect Root.vdi?

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried reconnect Root.vdi but it still bootloop


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 9, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Yes, I tried reconnect Root.vdi but it still bootloop

Click to collapse



try to execute the following commands in the windows command line

```
cd "c:\Program Files\BlueStacks\"
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0  --type hdd --medium none
BstkVMMgr.exe closemedium c1a6425a-5f6c-460c-a2ee-695293c92f9a --delete
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0  --type hdd --medium fca296ce-8268-4ed7-a57f-d32ec11ab304
```

send me Android.bstk. again

Did you have any errors during commands run?


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 9, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> try to execute the following commands in the windows command line
> 
> ```
> cd "c:\Program Files\BlueStacks\"
> ...

Click to collapse



No errors for these commands


> c:\Program Files\BlueStacks>BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0  --type hdd --medium none
> 
> c:\Program Files\BlueStacks>BstkVMMgr.exe closemedium c1a6425a-5f6c-460c-a2ee-695293c92f9a --delete
> 0%...10%...20%...30%...40%...50%...60%...70%...80%...90%...100%
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 9, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> No errors for these commands

Click to collapse



It is seems all right.
Try to run BlueStacks. If it will be Ok try to Unlock again


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 9, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It is seems all right.
> Try to run BlueStacks. If it will be Ok try to Unlock again

Click to collapse



Thank you! It works fine now. What do these commands do?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 10, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Thank you! It works fine now. What do these commands do?

Click to collapse



This is the removal of the bad Root_0.vdi and the connection of the standard Root.vdi.
These are not universal commands. Do not use them.


----------



## adnan9197 (Oct 11, 2018)

*auto updater off not working*

this is  the log says
11/10/2018 15:10:52:Updateratch:True
11/10/2018 15:10:52:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath::False
11/10/2018 15:10:52:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath::False
11/10/2018 15:10:52:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath::False
11/10/2018 15:10:52:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath::False


----------



## snuff20 (Oct 12, 2018)

*Help meee!*

Hello good night I have a problem when running the Tweaker 5 in my bluestacks 4 throws me the following error has any solution?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 12, 2018)

snuff20 said:


> Hello good night I have a problem when running the Tweaker 5 in my bluestacks 4 throws me the following error has any solution?

Click to collapse



Click to Details.


----------



## Reard (Oct 13, 2018)

'Added support for BlueStacks 4.31'

When you say this, it means it supports all versions within v4.31.xx.xxxx, correct? I only noticed v4.31.56.2510 today and my current one is v4.31.55.2507. That way in the future I won't have to keep asking if it supports so and so version with different build numbers.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 14, 2018)

Reard said:


> 'Added support for BlueStacks 4.31'
> 
> When you say this, it means it supports all versions within v4.31.xx.xxxx, correct? I only noticed v4.31.56.2510 today and my current one is v4.31.55.2507. That way in the future I won't have to keep asking if it supports so and so version with different build numbers.

Click to collapse



Yes,  it means it supports all versions 4.31.xx.xxxx


----------



## parveenbhadoo (Oct 15, 2018)

*Custom GUID in Bluestacks 3*

Like the old version 0.10.3.2.1.0 there was a option in Windows registry to edit GUID to whatever we wanted. How can we set custom GUID in Bluestacks 3. With Tweaker we cam change imei and android id. But how to change GUID to custom value.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 15, 2018)

parveenbhadoo said:


> Like the old version 0.10.3.2.1.0 there was a option in Windows registry to edit GUID to whatever we wanted. How can we set custom GUID in Bluestacks 3. With Tweaker we cam change imei and android id. But how to change GUID to custom value.

Click to collapse



You can not change IMEI and Android ID manually in BlueStacks 3+. You should change SYSTEM_GUID to change IMEI, Android ID


----------



## imiimiimi (Oct 17, 2018)

version 5.7.3 is very laggy and response very low to any mouse click and even moving app window.
win 10 x64


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 18, 2018)

imiimiimi said:


> version 5.7.3 is very laggy and response very low to any mouse click and even moving app window.
> win 10 x64

Click to collapse



Please check BSTweaker 5.7.4 bstweaker.tk


----------



## Necrox0216 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for making this awesome Tweaker tool for BlueStacks Android Emulator. Also thank you very much for the support provided and for updating this tweaker. Appreciated!


----------



## patrik1012 (Oct 18, 2018)

*False data Wipe Data*

Hi, why I can't use the data wipe? It says false...

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

https://ibb.co/-----> mfdzbL


----------



## xdaNewbie89 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Error settings.*

I rooted but error not working setting bluestacks.
Thanks you for support!

```
https://ibb.co/eUTO5f
```


----------



## KevinNash (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello Anatoly, when I check for updates on my BlueStacks 4.30.50.1690 it says I am up to date and doesn't propose me BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510.

Could it be because of BStweaker ? I didn't disabled autoupdater.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 20, 2018)

patrik1012 said:


> Hi, why I can't use the data wipe? It says false...
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> https://ibb.co/-----> mfdzbL

Click to collapse



Yes. Old command does not work. I will try to find a new way for wiping data.



xdaNewbie89 said:


> I rooted but error not working setting bluestacks.
> Thanks you for support!
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I have seen similar errors. I do not know what is this. 
It seems the problem with google login. Try log out and then log in to Google again.



KevinNash said:


> Hello Anatoly, when I check for updates on my BlueStacks 4.30.50.1690 it says I am up to date and doesn't propose me BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510.
> Could it be because of BStweaker ? I didn't disabled autoupdater.

Click to collapse



No. There were 2-3 versions of BlueStacks that found updates. But most versions of BlueStacks do not see updates. We need to update manually. 
This is the ultimate bug that the developers do not seem to be fixing. This is since BlueStacks 0.7


----------



## admirzuzic (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm getting unhandled error exception when i click on "Force kill BS" or "Full stop BS" button..I downloaded version from original website and no previous versions were ever installed
this is the log:

```
21.10.2018 15:36:19:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
21.10.2018 15:36:19:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.31.56.2510:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
NET Version: 4.0.30319.1
Version: 5.7.4.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\hp\Desktop\BSTweaker5_5740\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Locked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: c8874bf9-09c8-0b03-0559-15381474254c
IMEI: 255706983673367
AndroidID: 471501A73C9C3002
WiFiMAC: 4C:FD:96:C7:0C:C2
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.31.56.2510
Client Version 4.31.56.2510

21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone::False
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\PhoneCountry::False
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\PhoneOperator::False
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 armApps=true HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 armSwitch=true VERSION=4.31.56.2510 OEM=bgp LANG=bs-Latn-BA country=BA caCode=410 pcode=ptxg OEMFEATURES=2112513 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=446b97e7-3768-1d93-49ee-711e93f74309 caSelector=se_45008 DPI=160 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 nosmap nosmep installId=69026884-80fa-475b-b100-7aa224a69111 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:600:True
21.10.2018 15:36:20:Info:Get Info:True
21.10.2018 15:36:21:Adb Run:unable to connect to localhost:5555
21.10.2018 15:36:21:Adb:localhost:5555:True
```


----------



## cbx8850 (Oct 21, 2018)

Download quota exceeded for this file. Anyone can help upload the last version? Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 22, 2018)

cbx8850 said:


> Download quota exceeded for this file. Anyone can help upload the last version? Thanks

Click to collapse



www.bstweaker.tk


----------



## Hexerus (Oct 22, 2018)

Anatoly, I have a question (more of an issue). I recently installed BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510, rooted it through BSTweaker (did not install SuperSU, but the root was working). I needed Xposed for an app so I clicked "Patch" and after that I noticed a constant CPU and GPU usage on my system (30% to 40% both). Nothing was running, no app was installed other than root checker and a file manager. Note that I had not installed XposedInstaller 3.1.5 apk yet. But then even after installing XposedInstaller 3.1.5 and activating the Xposed framework followed by rebooting BS, the usage still remained the same. Is that related to the patch? If so, why does it require this constant use of resources? Xposed is functioning normally, though. Reply is very appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 22, 2018)

admirzuzic said:


> I'm getting unhandled error exception when i click on "Force kill BS" or "Full stop BS" button..I downloaded version from original website and no previous versions were ever installed

Click to collapse



Show me the exception. Click to details.
Copy all files from the folder DLLs (*.dll) to main folder (next to the file bluestackstweaker.exe)



Hexerus said:


> I needed Xposed for an app so I clicked "Patch" and after that I noticed a constant CPU and GPU usage on my system (30% to 40% both). .

Click to collapse



Patch disables the application BstFolder. BlueStacks ( android.server) constantly tries to run BstFolder => System crash => Restart server (every 2-3 seconds) => Constantly high processor load.

This is the first successful attempt to run Xposed on BlueStacks 3N+. Before that, it did not work at all. Maybe there will be new ways.


----------



## Hexerus (Oct 22, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Patch disables the application BstFolder. BlueStacks ( android.server) constantly tries to run BstFolder => System crash => Restart server (every 2-3 seconds) => Constantly high processor load.
> 
> This is the first successful attempt to run Xposed on BlueStacks 3N+. Before that, it did not work at all. Maybe there will be new ways.

Click to collapse



Ah! Thank you for the explanation. So for now there's no way other than disabling the BstFolder?


----------



## u-n-k-n-o-w-n (Oct 23, 2018)

*high cpu load*

Hei anatoly, why this new version of bluestack so much take cpu load? My es file manager cant find shared folder too, also cant update binary from supersu, it keep failed, i was choose to update from last version before

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Nvm, i managed to fix it all >_<)b


----------



## Polluter (Oct 24, 2018)

*Problem with new version*

Hello Sir,
Can you help me with this problem i see this message when open Tweaker 5  : 
This version (4.31.57.3202) is not suported!!!


----------



## Reard (Oct 24, 2018)

•5.8.0 // 24.10.2018
- BlueStacks 4.31.57+ is not supported

Wait what? From v5.7.4 to v5.8.0, your change log is to not support the newer BS4 version?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Important!*

Adb connection does not work in BlueStacks  4.31.57.3202.
BSTweaker can not connect to BlueStacks without adb connection.
Almost all functions of BSTweaker uses adb connection.

I do not know how long it will take me to restore the program to work.
I'm not sure that everything will work again.


----------



## rippledrums (Oct 24, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Adb connection does not work in BlueStacks 4.31.57.3202.
> BSTweaker can not connect to BlueStacks without adb connection.
> Almost all functions of BSTweaker uses adb connection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Total Commander with ADB plugin works well with BlueStacks though, at least up until 4.31.56.

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 24, 2018)

rippledrums said:


> Total Commander with ADB plugin works well with BlueStacks though, at least up until 4.31.56.

Click to collapse



BSTweaker supports 4.31.56.2510.
There is a problem only with 4.31.57.3202
Total Commander does not work with this version too


----------



## Reard (Oct 24, 2018)

Do you know why the ADB plugin doesn't work in the latest BS4? Was there a change in code? Have you raised this issue up with BS4 devs? I'm hoping it's only that version and not any subsequent ones else that may be the end of BST5 if it solely relies on ADB connection (well, for any improved version after v4.31.56.2510 that is).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 25, 2018)

Reard said:


> Do you know why the ADB plugin doesn't work in the latest BS4? Was there a change in code? Have you raised this issue up with BS4 devs? I'm hoping it's only that version and not any subsequent ones else that may be the end of BST5 if it solely relies on ADB connection (well, for any improved version after v4.31.56.2510 that is).

Click to collapse



It seems BS v.4.31.57.3202 has been removed from official page. Today I see BS v.4.31.56.2510. I hope It was  just a wrong build of BlueStacks.

In any case, I have already found a way to partially restore adb connection. But it will take a lot of time to code all changes. 
I hope the next version of BlueStacks will work fine again with adb.  Will wait


----------



## parveenbhadoo (Oct 26, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Please check BSTweaker 5.7.4 bstweaker.tk

Click to collapse



https://bstweaker.tk/bluestacks-all-download link for latest version supported is not working. Is there any other way to download the BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510 (64bit)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 26, 2018)

BS 4.31.59.3502 is released. Adb does not work. This is not a bug. This is a new feature.
@parveenbhadoo, Upload in progress. Please wait.


----------



## kyujakyu (Oct 26, 2018)

Anatoly, many thanks for your works!

does this mean bluestacks now proactively blocks tweaker to be functional?

Is there anything the community can do to help?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 26, 2018)

@parveenbhadoo. Upload is comlpete.



kyujakyu said:


> Anatoly, many thanks for your works!
> does this mean bluestacks now proactively blocks tweaker to be functional?
> Is there anything the community can do to help?

Click to collapse



Need to fix the error "adb error: closed"


----------



## parveenbhadoo (Oct 26, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> You can not change IMEI and Android ID manually in BlueStacks 3+. You should change SYSTEM_GUID to change IMEI, Android ID

Click to collapse



Thank You so much for this. also can you tell me. as i want to keep this GUID and want to change Android ID after opening BS, As in old version i was able to do so. Now the SuperSu log shows this, ID doesn't changes.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 26, 2018)

parveenbhadoo said:


> Thank You so much for this. also can you tell me. as i want to keep this GUID and want to change Android ID after opening BS, As in old version i was able to do so. Now the SuperSu log shows this, ID doesn't changes.

Click to collapse



You can not change Android Id after opening BS. It is coded in framework. (or service.jar; I don`t remember now. Early I explored the code where it is written )


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 26, 2018)

Reard said:


> Do you know why the ADB plugin doesn't work in the latest BS4? Was there a change in code? Have you raised this issue up with BS4 devs? I'm hoping it's only that version and not any subsequent ones else that may be the end of BST5 if it solely relies on ADB connection (well, for any improved version after v4.31.56.2510 that is).

Click to collapse


 @parveenbhadoo, @kyujakyu

Please check new BSTweaker. Adb shell does not work. All other functions must work.


----------



## swabidooda (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks, Anatoly for this tool. I rooted client 4.1.17.2008 an can install apk fine via the play store, but when I install them locally from my PC (i. e. Terrarium) the icon keeps spinning and spinning until it stops and offers to try again. Same result. What am I missing, please? TY


----------



## i13x (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi,
I downloaded Tweaker 5.8.2 in order to root Bluestacks 4.31.59.3502
it doesn't work
Helpers tap Show This massage "Root is on the Tap Root" instead of the button

any Help

Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 28, 2018)

Select the tab Root







Upd. How to Root BlueStacks 4 (+ Re-Root after the update of BlueStacks) and install SuperSU 2.82-SR5



swabidooda said:


> Thanks, Anatoly for this tool. I rooted client 4.1.17.2008 an can install apk fine via the play store, but when I install them locally from my PC (i. e. Terrarium) the icon keeps spinning and spinning until it stops and offers to try again. Same result. What am I missing, please? TY

Click to collapse



I don`t know. Try to uninstall  and install new version of BlueStacks.
The latest BlueStacks 3N is 4.1.21.2018
Or BlueStacks 4


----------



## Reard (Oct 28, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @parveenbhadoo, @kyujakyu
> 
> Please check new BSTweaker. Adb shell does not work. All other functions must work.

Click to collapse



Thx for the update and work. Everything that I use works fine in the latest BS4.


----------



## Yk_Handler (Oct 30, 2018)

@Anatoly79, BSTweaker works great for me. Thanks a lot. I hope you can also add feature to change the WIFI SSID or to add new WIFI SSID, the Bluestack dont allow me to add wifi network manually. and also there is no wpa_supplicant.conf in /data/misc/wifi.


----------



## techsammy (Oct 31, 2018)

*Root with Magisk?*

Hi,

Is there a way to root BlueStacks using Magisk instead of SuperSU via BS Tweaker?
If not, is there an workaround available for it?

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 1, 2018)

Yk_Handler said:


> @Anatoly79, BSTweaker works great for me. Thanks a lot. I hope you can also add feature to change the WIFI SSID or to add new WIFI SSID, the Bluestack dont allow me to add wifi network manually. and also there is no wpa_supplicant.conf in /data/misc/wifi.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks has very few variable parameters.
The best way to replace these parameters - Xposed + any module like Device Changer, Device Faker, etc. There are many modules in Google Play.


----------



## Yk_Handler (Nov 1, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks has very few variable parameters.
> The best way to replace these parameters - Xposed + any module like Device Changer, Device Faker, etc. There are many modules in Google Play.

Click to collapse



You're awesome, the tips do the job, by using wifi faker, i have accomplished the need... Many thanks...


----------



## Mikerm (Nov 1, 2018)

I would like to have "favourites" in File Manager or at least that it could remember last directory opened in my local computer and in the VM.

Thanks you @Anatoly79 for this great app, it is so useful!


----------



## i13x (Nov 3, 2018)

*BS Tweaker 5 doesn't show the button*

any one faced this problem or it is just me?
no button to click in order to root BS4


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 3, 2018)

i13x said:


> any one faced this problem or it is just me?
> no button to click in order to root BS4

Click to collapse











How to Root BlueStacks 4 and install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 + How to repair Root after updating BlueStacks


----------



## xdaNewbie89 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello.I want to debug apps  in bluestack 4 with Android Studio but can not connect with adb? can you help me.


----------



## gatarax (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello ,i would like to install Magisk. But install it first install TWRP. Anatoly would you know if it is possible to install TWRP without bugs so that i can install Magisk next? Thank you in advance for your answer


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 5, 2018)

xdaNewbie89 said:


> Hello.I want to debug apps  in bluestack 4 with Android Studio but can not connect with adb? can you help me.

Click to collapse



Use BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510 and below.  In the latest version (4.31.59.3502) adb works incorrectly.
Don`t run BSTweaker when you use Android Studio + BlueStacks.

@gatarax, i don`t know, I still don`t have enough time to research this issue;
Maybe it helps https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v12-0-android-x86-7-1-rc2-t3699183


----------



## xdaNewbie89 (Nov 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Use BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510 and below.  In the latest version (4.31.59.3502) adb works incorrectly.
> Don`t run BSTweaker when you use Android Studio + BlueStacks.
> 
> @gatarax, i don`t know, I still don`t have enough time to research this issue;
> Maybe it helps https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v12-0-android-x86-7-1-rc2-t3699183

Click to collapse



Thank you! I use BlueStacks 4.31.56.2510 OK.
I use BSTweaker to root and I use Android Studio to debug my app


----------



## gatarax (Nov 5, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> @gatarax, i don`t know, I still don`t have enough time to research this issue;
> Maybe it helps https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v12-0-android-x86-7-1-rc2-t3699183

Click to collapse



I asked for help in the link you gave me, I thank you


----------



## lieuliau (Nov 7, 2018)

Is adb shell still broken in BlueStacks 4.31.70.3401?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 7, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Is adb shell still broken in BlueStacks 4.31.70.3401?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is.


----------



## lieuliau (Nov 7, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, it is.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I will stay on old version until this get fix.


----------



## Reard (Nov 10, 2018)

Just a heads up that SuperSU is now back on the Google Play store so it will automatically update from 2.79. No real need to use 2.82-SR5 anymore for those that still do (no need to remove it either but is much easier to update via GP).

Also, is v4.31.70.3401 beta? It's not on the official download which is still v4.31.59.3502 the last time I checked.


----------



## KamaL (Nov 11, 2018)

Just came to know about this great tool, thanks for the tremendous effort!

What's the best method to increase startup speed of bluestacks (apart from upgrading hardware of course)?
I would like the most mininal, lightweight version for running a few apps only, not games.

Running on a surface book 2 with i5, 8gb RAM, 256gb HD

Thanks


----------



## Geizpro (Nov 12, 2018)

hoy i download can i download?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 13, 2018)

KamaL said:


> What's the best method to increase startup speed of bluestacks (apart from upgrading hardware of course)?
> I would like the most mininal, lightweight version for running a few apps only, not games.
> Running on a surface book 2 with i5, 8gb RAM, 256gb HD
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The fastest BlueStacks was 0.10.7 but I am not sure that you can run all apps what you need. That version is not supported very long time.
Try to Use BlueStacks 3 (not 3N) with Android 4.4. It is constantly updated and will work right now.



Reard said:


> Also, is v4.31.70.3401 beta? It's not on the official download which is still v4.31.59.3502 the last time I checked.

Click to collapse



v4.31.70.3401 is beta too. 
The official representative wrote early about this situation. It is approximately as follows: 90-95% of users see on the site 4.31.59, other 5-10% of users sees 4.31.70. (like pre-beta, to catch bugs)


----------



## KamaL (Nov 13, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> The fastest BlueStacks was 0.10.7 but I am not sure that you can run all apps what you need. That version is not supported very long time.
> Try to Use BlueStacks 3 (not 3N) with Android 4.4. It is constantly updated and will work right now.

Click to collapse



Is it much faster than the newer 4 versions?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 13, 2018)

KamaL said:


> Is it much faster than the newer 4 versions?

Click to collapse



I dont play games. But I read reviews that BS 4 often freezes in playing compared to BS 3 on the same computer.



ghi-bran said:


> The desktop which I am using runs on windows 7 with 1gb ram and 512mb graphics card which version of bluestacks will run on my desktop without lag or issue??

Click to collapse



Windows 7 needs 1 GB of RAM to work. You have 1GB - 1GB = 0GB of free RAM to run BlueStacks. 
We ran BlueStacks 0.7, 0.8 on Windows Xp on the computer with 1Gb of RAM. But it was 4-5 years ago. 
If Android get 300Mb of RAM, Windows => Android emulator => the whole computer will be work terrible slow.


----------



## KamaL (Nov 13, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I dont play games. But I read reviews that BS 4 often freezes in playing compared to BS 3 on the same computer.

Click to collapse



I also don't play games.
I need to run apps, not heavy ones.
What matters to me is faster startup times and faster performance overall.
Do you think 3 is better for this? 

Thanks


----------



## lieuliau (Nov 14, 2018)

KamaL said:


> I also don't play games.
> I need to run apps, not heavy ones.
> What matters to me is faster startup times and faster performance overall.
> Do you think 3 is better for this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you just try yourself and find out what is best for you?


----------



## KamaL (Nov 14, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> Why don't you just try yourself and find out what is best for you?

Click to collapse



My original question was if there was a tweak to improve startup time, and then I was suggested to try version 3. That's why I'm asking.
And your reply isn't helpful at all.


----------



## lieuliau (Nov 14, 2018)

KamaL said:


> My original question was if there was a tweak to improve startup time, and then I was suggested to try version 3. That's why I'm asking.
> And your reply isn't helpful at all.

Click to collapse



Well, my reply was mean for you to stop waiting for other replies and try yourseft. If it's not helpful for u then just ignore it. Next time, I will just ignore reply also.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 17, 2018)

Mikerm said:


> I would like to have "favourites" in File Manager .

Click to collapse



Download the latest version of BSTweaker .


----------



## mirkorossi95 (Nov 17, 2018)

Link for version 5.8.4 is broken, it downloads version 5.8.3 instead


----------



## actionville (Nov 17, 2018)

mirkorossi95 said:


> Link for version 5.8.4 is broken, it downloads version 5.8.3 instead

Click to collapse



Same here - I just came back to see I wasn't the only one experiencing that.


----------



## actionville (Nov 17, 2018)

*Download of latest Tweaker has 5.8.3 in it (4.32 not supported)*



Anatoly79 said:


> Download the latest version of BSTweaker .

Click to collapse



After downloading and opening the "5.8.4 beta" the program shows as 5.8.3 and shows, "4.32 not supported"


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 17, 2018)

@actionville, @mirkorossi95

The archive replaced


----------



## Mikerm (Nov 18, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Download the latest version of BSTweaker .

Click to collapse



"Favorites folders" and "remember last directory" work great. Thx a lot!

I would like if the main window could remember the size. It would be useful again in the File Manager tab.


----------



## Shared572 (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm having problems with the latest version and a fresh install. I unlock root and the engine will not start. Can anyone confirm that they have root working?


----------



## rippledrums (Nov 19, 2018)

Shared572 said:


> I'm having problems with the latest version and a fresh install. I unlock root and the engine will not start. Can anyone confirm that they have root working?

Click to collapse



Working for me on a clean install of the latest version.

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Shared572 (Nov 19, 2018)

rippledrums said:


> Working for me on a clean install of the latest version.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thank you. I knew I had installed in a custom location. After your post I installed in the (limited for space) default location and it worked perfectly. Thx again.


----------



## xdaNewbie89 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey. How to change language by code with version 4.31.56.2510?
I used adb  not working: "su -c 'setprop persist.sys.language en-US'"
Thanks you.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 20, 2018)

xdaNewbie89 said:


> Hey. How to change language by code with version 4.31.56.2510?
> I used adb  not working: "su -c 'setprop persist.sys.language en-US'"
> Thanks you.

Click to collapse




```
settings put system system_locales en-US
setprop ctl.restart zygote
```


----------



## Sharkovdz (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello, how i do to modify ( GUID, AndroidID, IMEI )? It shows a grey button that i cant click on i have the version  4.32.57.2556

Thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2018)

Sharkovdz said:


> Hello, how i do to modify ( GUID, AndroidID, IMEI )? It shows a grey button that i cant click on i have the version  4.32.57.2556
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Force Kill, Patch


----------



## Ex3cutioner007 (Nov 24, 2018)

*BSTweaker not working*

I tried to copy from pc to bluestacks 4 but it's not working at all
i'm using windows 7 but when i used windows 10 it worked
when i try to copy pubg mobile to bluestacks 4 an error happens
plz help


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2018)

Ex3cutioner007 said:


> I tried to copy from pc to bluestacks 4 but it's not working at all
> i'm using windows 7 but when i used windows 10 it worked
> when i try to copy pubg mobile to bluestacks 4 an error happens
> plz help

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## muraco (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi.  I'm using the Chinese version 3 (latest off the bluestacks.cn site), and Bstweaker can't find it.  I'm getting the "Bluestacks not found (Registry)" message.  The Chinese version does appear in the register under Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_china_gmgr.
Is there anything i can do to have Bstweaker detect it?  Is it possible to support the Chinese version?
Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 26, 2018)

muraco said:


> Hi.  I'm using the Chinese version 3 (latest off the bluestacks.cn site), and Bstweaker can't find it.  I'm getting the "Bluestacks not found (Registry)" message.  The Chinese version does appear in the register under Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_china_gmgr.
> Is there anything i can do to have Bstweaker detect it?  Is it possible to support the Chinese version?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



No, BSTweaker does not support the Chinese version


----------



## demon_da (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi @Anatoly79,
With the latest version i get this nag which i couldn't pass and does close my BS! it says "we couldn't sync your data"


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 27, 2018)

demon_da said:


> Hi @Anatoly79,
> With the latest version i get this nag which i couldn't pass and does close my BS! it says "we couldn't sync your data"

Click to collapse



Do you use BlueStacks without Google account? If it`s true:
Did you use BSTweaker 5.8.5? I fixed this problem in the latest version. Tab Oem, Turn on/Turn off 'Login with Google"


----------



## objektiv31 (Nov 28, 2018)

I wasnt fully sure where to ask this .. ive googled everything i could but all the answers are regarding actual android phones and not Bluestacks which is what im using... the issue is im trying to use the app Universal Copy which needs to be turned on in the Accessibility settings under services but after i turn it on .. it eventually turns off on it own.. so then when i go to use Universal copy I have to go back into Accessibility settings to turn it back on .. does anyone have any ideas how to stop this?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 28, 2018)

objektiv31 said:


> I wasnt fully sure where to ask this .. ive googled everything i could but all the answers are regarding actual android phones and not Bluestacks which is what im using... the issue is im trying to use the app Universal Copy which needs to be turned on in the Accessibility settings under services but after i turn it on .. it eventually turns off on it own.. so then when i go to use Universal copy I have to go back into Accessibility settings to turn it back on .. does anyone have any ideas how to stop this?

Click to collapse



I checked that program. It seems BlueStacks has a new bug with the first time initializing. Onetimesetup on the first run is not full completed.
Stop BlueStacks. Run BSTweaker - tab Oem - turn ON 'Login with Google'. Run BlueStacks.
You will see a message 'Account added'. Click next.








Waiting for 1-2 minutes. BlueStacks will update 2-3 apps.
After that you can turn on the service Universal Copy in Accessibility settings.








It is the useful software. :good:


----------



## Karolis LTU (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello Anatoly i wanted to ask could you add support for DMM (Heavely cut-down and customized)BlueStack Player. Tweaker recognize it and shows green under BlueStack and ADB and Four big buttons works flawlessly but what i really needed for was root and FM but if i try to pacth it it says false and if i try to install SuperSu the whole tweaker app freezes(Not Responding) for eternity until you close it and FM just show blank under Emulator files, i can put in some screenshot of it and all info i can access from within BS Player if needed hope you find time to look into it and txs for awesome and best tweaker yet.


----------



## KamaL (Dec 2, 2018)

Karolis LTU said:


> Hello Anatoly i wanted to ask could you add support for DMM (Heavely cut-down and customized)BlueStack Player. Tweaker recognize it and shows green under BlueStack and ADB and Four big buttons works flawlessly but what i really needed for was root and FM but if i try to pacth it it says false and if i try to install SuperSu the whole tweaker app freezes(Not Responding) for eternity until you close it and FM just show blank under Emulator files, i can put in some screenshot of it and all info i can access from within BS Player if needed hope you find time to look into it and txs for awesome and best tweaker yet.

Click to collapse



Can you share a link to this DMM version? I'm looking for a more lightweight version of bluestacks actually. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 2, 2018)

Karolis LTU said:


> Hello Anatoly i wanted to ask could you add support for DMM (Heavely cut-down and customized)BlueStack Player. Tweaker recognize it and shows green under BlueStack and ADB and Four big buttons works flawlessly but what i really needed for was root and FM but if i try to pacth it it says false and if i try to install SuperSu the whole tweaker app freezes(Not Responding) for eternity until you close it and FM just show blank under Emulator files, i can put in some screenshot of it and all info i can access from within BS Player if needed hope you find time to look into it and txs for awesome and best tweaker yet.

Click to collapse



What is version of BlueStacks? I don`t know what is DMM. Show screenshots


----------



## objektiv31 (Dec 3, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> I checked that program. It seems BlueStacks has a new bug with the first time initializing. Onetimesetup on the first run is not full completed.
> Stop BlueStacks. Run BSTweaker - tab Oem - turn ON 'Login with Google'. Run BlueStacks.
> You will see a message 'Account added'. Click next.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you this seems to be working great... I did come across another issue that i think is odd... for some reason if I use the bstweaker to import images into bluestacks by using the fm tab and then copying a jpg over to bluestacks.. and then i go to upload an image using browser or any app on bluestacks the images do not show up .. they show in media manager but do not show up as an option to upload them when using bluestacks... but if i use the media manager to import the images from computer onto bluestacks then the images will show .. 

Would there be anything i can do to fix this?


----------



## Karolis LTU (Dec 3, 2018)

*DMM Game Player: BS Player*



KamaL said:


> Can you share a link to this DMM version? I'm looking for a more lightweight version of bluestacks actually.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi KamaL first of all if you're looking for lightweight version of BS that this isn't what you're looking for, becouse when i typed hard-cut i meant "HARD" you can literally say its Engine only with some files and dlls. This vesrion of BS is meant for only purpose and that is to use this Emulator with DMM Game Player to play Android game on pc which supposed to be "PC port" of that game, and you can't launch it as stand alone it just won't work, First you would need to download and Install DMM Game Player then launch it and Login or create DMM account to proceed then let it download and install some files then download this "PC port" game via DMM Game Player then let it download and installs DMM BS Player version with that game files and once that done you have to launch that game via DMM Game Player so it would act as client and connect module to earlier downloaded DMM BS Player and your DMM Account. So taking evrything you should install and download it's to far from lightweight even it's more heavier on Disk prespective but Emulator it's self plays that game on MAX setting quite fast 



Anatoly79 said:


> What is version of BlueStacks? I don`t know what is DMM. Show screenshots

Click to collapse



Yes ill post screenshots below but first i'll explain why i need that support. As i mentioned erlier it's Android game tied to be only accessible on PC but if i could rip Apk from that emulator i could simply install and play it on actual device and wouldn't have to turn on PC on for it every time and like i meantioned in my first reply latest version BSTweaker doesn't work with it FM and root option(mosty nothing works exept four "Action" buttons), once you successfully launch DMM BS Player it instantly jumps into game, no Home Screen or anything else not even back button or home button you are left with only screen where the game is playing, Game tab (the one with icon) that if you press on small x button it asks if you want to close whole Emulator, Recommended tab that is in place of stream tab and some basic controls like screenshot button, sound control FullScreen button, setting button with "HEAVILY " reduced option to number of three tabs and question mark button that closes aforementioned recommended tab. Setting screen has three tabs, First is Display, Second is Engine and last Screenshot where you get to choose where you save them also upload directory where it gets installed in case you add a support or something.


----------



## mirkorossi95 (Dec 3, 2018)

Can you please add operator "TIM" for country "Italy"? Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 3, 2018)

mirkorossi95 said:


> Can you please add operator "TIM" for country "Italy"? Thanks

Click to collapse



It is not so easy. I need to know first 7-8 digits of TIM`s SimSerialNumber


----------



## mirkorossi95 (Dec 3, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> It is not so easy. I need to know first 7-8 digits of TIM`s SimSerialNumber

Click to collapse



From Nox app player: 89878222014816472316


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 3, 2018)

mirkorossi95 said:


> From Nox app player: 89878222014816472316

Click to collapse



Unpack into the folder \Utils


----------



## mirkorossi95 (Dec 3, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Unpack into the folder \Utils

Click to collapse



Thank you, it works


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2018)

*Bluestacks CN Root Help*

Is there any way to root Bluestacks CN?


----------



## KevinNash (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there a way to remove the messages related to the Bluestacks points system or remove the points system ? 

I regularly have annoying popup messages style " continue to play to earn points " ( it is not the exact message, my Bluestacks is in french so it is a french message).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 9, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any way to root Bluestacks CN?

Click to collapse



No, I already tried to support China version, but It is very hard for me. I can`t install so many different BlueStacks` versions 



KevinNash said:


> Is there a way to remove the messages related to the Bluestacks points system or remove the points system ?
> I regularly have annoying popup messages style " continue to play to earn points " ( it is not the exact message, my Bluestacks is in french so it is a french message).

Click to collapse



Did you unchecked all Notifications and the Preference "show gaming summary"? Maybe it helps


----------



## Aviven (Dec 9, 2018)

Latest Bluestacks version is 4.32.75, mine is at 4.30.53, and it says it's up to date.
Does anyone know how to fix the updater?


----------



## KevinNash (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi Aviven, I asked the same question before and Anatoly answered to me.

Sadly Bluestacks updater is broken for a while now, you must update it manually by downloading and installing the last Bluestacks version.


----------



## Obamu (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi! Thanks for Bluestacks Tweaker! I went and followed everything perfectly cause of clear instructions! Bluestacks is much faster now, is it just me or giving Bluestacks max CPU cores makes even desktop faster? before I only assigned 1 CPU core and it made Firefox very slow and often hanging, currently I assigned 3 CPU cores for testing(maybe I'll assign 4 cores which is my max).

I like to know more optimization secrets, I already see Bluestacks Net Blocker, maybe I'll try that later.

Do you think I should activate "Use advanced graphics engine(Beta)"?


----------



## Aviven (Dec 10, 2018)

Obamu said:


> Hi! Thanks for Bluestacks Tweaker! I went and followed everything perfectly cause of clear instructions! Bluestacks is much faster now, is it just me or giving Bluestacks max CPU cores makes even desktop faster? before I only assigned 1 CPU core and it made Firefox very slow and often hanging, currently I assigned 3 CPU cores for testing(maybe I'll assign 4 cores which is my max).
> 
> I like to know more optimization secrets, I already see Bluestacks Net Blocker, maybe I'll try that later.
> 
> Do you think I should activate "Use advanced graphics engine(Beta)"?

Click to collapse



what did you do to make it faster with bluestacks tweaker?


----------



## Obamu (Dec 10, 2018)

Aviven said:


> what did you do to make it faster with bluestacks tweaker?

Click to collapse



I just root it and apply everything in Helpers and some in Oem tab, having no ads refreshing all the time definitely helps, if you haven't used B.stacks for a long time w/out BStweaker you wouldn't notice.


----------



## Obamu (Dec 10, 2018)

Is it fine for BStweaker not having an option to "set priority" to like Normal, Above Normal  or High? like in task manager


----------



## lieuliau (Dec 11, 2018)

> 5.8.6 // 10.12.2018
> - Added a fundamentally new way to change the IMEI device.
> - Partially corrected adb connection. You can connect via adb shell

Click to collapse



How to use this fix adb shell? I can't find option to turn it on in bstweaker.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 11, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> How to use this fix adb shell? I can't find option to turn it on in bstweaker.

Click to collapse



tab FM-shell
or from windows command line: adb shell


----------



## Karolis LTU (Dec 12, 2018)

Anatoly79 you earlier said you completely dropped BS CN support so I guess you won’t even start doing anything for DMM ver. Right?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 13, 2018)

Karolis LTU said:


> Anatoly79 you earlier said you completely dropped BS CN support so I guess you won’t even start doing anything for DMM ver. Right?

Click to collapse



Do you mean I know japanese? I could hardly register on the server, but I absolutely do not understand what needs to be done to install the game + BlueStacks. Hieroglyphs can not be entered from the keyboard. I don't even know about what's happening here.


----------



## lieuliau (Dec 14, 2018)

nvm, fixed it now.


----------



## Obamu (Dec 14, 2018)

Karolis LTU said:


> Anatoly79 you earlier said you completely dropped BS CN support so I guess you won’t even start doing anything for DMM ver. Right?

Click to collapse



Bluestacks English is now fast and doesn't hog as much resources before with BStweaker, Once you install BS english, the one thing you need to set inside BS is set the CPU cores to 3(any other like 1, 2 or 4 cores it laggs and hangs when you alt tab, this works for me(I think I have 4 cores, or give like 75% of your cores if you have more like 6 out of 8 cores ), also, turn off all notifications, even that option that says something about a game summary, it's just a notification how much BS coins you had earned.

I use BStweaker to set everything else, like the ram used, mine is 1666 MB, DPI 240, Resolution 1280x720. In OeM I turn off everything except Wallpaper change and Temporary hack to change Wallpaper.

It's very good, but there was once time I get a suggested app window opened, maybe we need some IP block since I use bstweaker.tk to check for BS updates anyway.


----------



## molitar (Dec 15, 2018)

I am about to completely give out on Bluestacks.. Damn company can't make games that work fine in 3 work in 4.. What are they doing?  All the other simulators I have used run Epic Seven just fine.


----------



## lieuliau (Dec 16, 2018)

May I ask, what is this?


> Experimental functions
> framework.4.32.75.1002.jar

Click to collapse


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 16, 2018)

lieuliau said:


> May I ask, what is this?

Click to collapse


https://youtube.com/watch?v=qvVyXRUs4ug


----------



## Reard (Dec 18, 2018)

Any way to get rid of this completely? Pops up from time to time when starting BS. Seems to have started since v4.32.xxxx releases.


----------



## waleedsq81 (Dec 20, 2018)

*PUBG stuck in DX engine*

can you find any way to fix that?


----------



## hijirikawa (Dec 26, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Do you mean I know japanese? I could hardly register on the server, but I absolutely do not understand what needs to be done to install the game + BlueStacks. Hieroglyphs can not be entered from the keyboard. I don't even know about what's happening here.

Click to collapse



I can help you with that if you need help


----------



## iieeann (Dec 26, 2018)

I use bluestacks 4 to play the game "rise of civilizations".  i have 2 accounts, played in multiple bluestacks windows.  1 of the 2 accounts is not able to do purchase with the message "you are attempting to make a purchase with a device that is not secure" but another one is working good.  i have no idea what is wrong.   I tried another new instance of bluestack, yet the same prompt.  

I found this tweaker to change the country hoping for a fix but yet it gives me the same error prompt.  The country list in the tweaker does not include my country, so after changing the country using tweaker, the currency in the game changed, and i would like to know how to revert it back. TQ.


----------



## ogmarky (Dec 27, 2018)

I can't install tweaker 5.8.7 because it detects a trojan in the file...this is from the official tweaker site


----------



## Adilharoon (Dec 27, 2018)

I really needed this because I had to root my bluestacks  I hope it works fine.


----------



## Jamerocksojen (Dec 28, 2018)

ogmarky said:


> I can't install tweaker 5.8.7 because it detects a trojan in the file...this is from the official tweaker site

Click to collapse



Same with me. Win Def detects has Trojan:Win32/Cloxer.D!cl.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 29, 2018)

ogmarky said:


> I can't install tweaker 5.8.7 because it detects a trojan in the file...this is from the official tweaker site

Click to collapse




Jamerocksojen said:


> Same with me. Win Def detects has Trojan:Win32/Cloxer.D!cl.

Click to collapse



https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/a...872c27f48acc40e09a2aef7e81809b20a55/detection



iieeann said:


> I use bluestacks 4 to play the game "rise of civilizations".  i have 2 accounts, played in multiple bluestacks windows.  1 of the 2 accounts is not able to do purchase with the message "you are attempting to make a purchase with a device that is not secure" but another one is working good.  i have no idea what is wrong.   I tried another new instance of bluestack, yet the same prompt.
> I found this tweaker to change the country hoping for a fix but yet it gives me the same error prompt.  The country list in the tweaker does not include my country, so after changing the country using tweaker, the currency in the game changed, and i would like to know how to revert it back. TQ.

Click to collapse



https://bstweaker.tk/zip/com.evozi.deviceid.apk
Show me the info about both devices. I guess they are the same


----------



## jhotayex (Dec 29, 2018)

please add latest devices prop like oneplus 5T-6 , Pixel 3-3XL etc please add a fix for pubg mobile emulator detect .thanks for your hard work


----------



## iieeann (Dec 30, 2018)

Anatoly79 said:


> Show me the info about both devices. I guess they are the same

Click to collapse



Here is it, both are the same.


----------



## iieeann (Dec 31, 2018)

hmm... i think this is not emulator problem, but google setting.  Using Nox and Memu, the same game account also give the same error prompt of device not secure.  Not sure what cause this anyway.


----------



## applyscience (Jan 1, 2019)

Grateful to see this still being supported and worked on. I have one question. I wanted to use this to earn passive currency in games that give bonuses for watching ads and downloading apps they suggest. They never work, though. Example: Pixel Starships will have a ad blimp go by and if you click it, you watch a short ad for currency. the ads never show up. Its enabled to do so in the settings. Another game, HAWK: Freedom Squadron, Has one of those built in 3rd party systems that offer currency if you download certain apps. that button doesn't show at all. 

I am able toget them to wrok by using a VPN to the US. (has some thing to do with US play store not working) and clearing my play store cache. the confusing part is I am already in the US. what is going on there?  Im even using the same state i am located in!


----------



## Karolis LTU (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi everyone ,if anyone wants to try out DMM GAME APP PLAYER(Japanase) BS i have direct installation .exe offline hopefully riped it from Temp folder using Task Manager i'll add it as attachment 

NOTE:it just to play around with it it won't work as standalone app without DMM Game Player.https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDlgFBiEb6j8dsIr8zl9QJWEF2Xr8gQK


----------



## gatarax (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello
There is a problem:
It's impossible to connect with snapchat :
login temporarily failed
it's because snapchat detects root
The solution for not having the login error is to install xposed installer.
Problem:  After installing xposed installer, it is no longer possible to install apks by the pc ?
Is there a solution? ?


----------



## werty0 (Jan 5, 2019)

BlueStacks 3 , last ver 5.8.7 beta , root , 1 , run bluestacks , 2 patch .. give me false , i try clean install and so many try but false


----------



## werty0 (Jan 5, 2019)

*the log*

1/5/2019 7:35:31 AM:7:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP_bgp_kk\ClientVersion:3.60.89.3419:True
1/5/2019 7:35:31 AM:7:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17763.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.8.7.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\x\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: Patched
GUID: d6af10f7-7590-507d-610e-a104e0884240
IMEI: 324463443135030
AndroidID: 8AE8D1E9E372D7AF
WiFiMAC: 25:A5:60:30:04:2F
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Engine\
Version 2.60.90.3428
Client Version 3.60.89.3419

1/5/2019 7:46:29 AM:4:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:29 AM:4:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:29 AM:5:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:29 AM:5:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:29 AM:4:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:5:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:4:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:5:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Config\PartnerExePath:C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Client\BlueStacks.exe:True
1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:4:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP_bgp_kk\ClientVersion:3.60.89.3419:True
1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:4:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17763.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.8.7.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\x\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: d6af10f7-7590-507d-610e-a104e0884240
IMEI: 324463443135030
AndroidID: 8AE8D1E9E372D7AF
WiFiMAC: 25:A5:60:30:04:2F
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp_kk\Engine\
Version 2.60.90.3428
Client Version 3.60.89.3419

1/5/2019 7:46:30 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BSTweaker\Phone::False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 9, 2019)

werty0 said:


> 1/5/2019 7:35:31 AM:7:Read:SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BlueStacksGP_bgp_kk\ClientVersion:3.60.89.3419:True

Click to collapse



3.60.85.3415 and 3.60.89.3419 are not supported. I have not found a solution yet



gatarax said:


> Hello
> There is a problem:
> It's impossible to connect with snapchat :
> login temporarily failed
> ...

Click to collapse



Use any filehosting (GDrive) or uninstall Xposed before install apk.
Anyway Snapchat has protection against use xposed.


----------



## gatarax (Jan 9, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Use any filehosting (GDrive) or uninstall Xposed before install apk.
> Anyway Snapchat has protection against use xposed.

Click to collapse



thank you but i did not understand your answer how to use GDrive to fix my problem?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 11, 2019)

werty0 said:


> Version 2.60.90.3428
> Client Version 3.60.89.3419

Click to collapse



Added support for this version. Download the latest BSTweaker.



gatarax said:


> thank you but i did not understand your answer how to use GDrive to fix my problem?

Click to collapse



Upload apk to GoogleDrive, Download it from BlueStacks


----------



## Shinnazuka0411 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello, i've been trying to move a few obb and data files from games out of bluestacks 4 because they arent working on that emulator anymore, but then as i try to access the files on those folders, they all come up as empty, which leads me to think its some protection against read from anything other than the application, is there any way to extract those data files instead of having to redownload them all over again, and yes, i've tried external file explorer apks, bluestacks's default explorer, and tweaker's FM, they all tell me the folder is empty. Would appreciate some help, thanks.


----------



## qwerqwerty (Jan 12, 2019)

I am facing the same issue, FM does not copy files
BST 588
Client 4.40.0.1109 (64bit) 
adb enabled in preferences
https:// support.bluestacks.com/hc/en-us/articles/360021469391-Release-Notes

I am able to copy files from PC to BS on the storage/sdcard/   but not the other way around


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 14, 2019)

Shinnazuka0411 said:


> Hello, i've been trying to move a few obb and data files from games out of bluestacks 4 because they arent working on that emulator anymore, but then as i try to access the files on those folders, they all come up as empty, which leads me to think its some protection against read from anything other than the application, is there any way to extract those data files instead of having to redownload them all over again, and yes, i've tried external file explorer apks, bluestacks's default explorer, and tweaker's FM, they all tell me the folder is empty. Would appreciate some help, thanks.

Click to collapse




qwerqwerty said:


> I am facing the same issue, FM does not copy files
> BST 588
> Client 4.40.0.1109 (64bit)
> adb enabled in preferences
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed. Please download 5.8.9 https://bstweaker.tk/


----------



## u-n-k-n-o-w-n (Jan 14, 2019)

*Compressed bluestack latest version failed*

help please..
this feature on utilites bstweaker, failed to compressed bluestack latest version on bstweaker 5.8.8 - 5.8.9
any fix ?
thanks..


----------



## qwerqwerty (Jan 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Fixed. Please download 5.8.9 https: //bstweaker.tk/

Click to collapse



Thank you Anatoly for making this tool 

Also confirming that chosing to compress "data" would fail in the end
The log would show a lot of Free space lines , i remember that when the compression was working in between a few free space lines would have been another line
Bs is not killed and "system" compression does not start in the end
The "system" option works without the "data" , kills bs and shrinks the virtual disks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 15, 2019)

@u-n-k-n-o-w-n, @qwerqwerty,
Check BSTweaker 5.9.0


----------



## u-n-k-n-o-w-n (Jan 15, 2019)

*spasiba >_<)b*



Anatoly79 said:


> @u-n-k-n-o-w-n, @qwerqwerty,
> Check BSTweaker 5.9.0

Click to collapse



compress utilities works now,splendid  @Anatoly79


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 15, 2019)

Worked wonderfully, thanks for this useful tool! 

I have no clue why BlueStacks requires a Google login anyway, it shouldn't be mandatory imo !﻿


----------



## HimanshuChandola (Jan 16, 2019)

Sir Please Update it for latest version of Bluestacks  4.40.0.1109 ....

File Manager is not showing in Tweaker with this version.............  :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 16, 2019)

HimanshuChandola said:


> Sir Please Update it for latest version of Bluestacks  4.40.0.1109 ....
> 
> File Manager is not showing in Tweaker with this version.............  :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



What version of BSTweaker do you use?


----------



## u-n-k-n-o-w-n (Jan 16, 2019)

*Latest Version Bluestack*

about title said,i feel bluestack.exe and hd-player.exe eat more cpu about 30% - 40% , can this fix with bstweaker ?


----------



## KevinNash (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi guys, since I updated to Bluestacks 4.40.0.1109 I have a new strange behavior :

When I close Bluestacks, his icon still stay in the system tray and I must right click and choose quit on the icon to remove it.

Any idea how to close completely Bluestacks as usual by just closing Bluestacks window ?


----------



## contnavigatie (Jan 17, 2019)

*Urgent help please.*

Hello guys.
Do you have any idee how I can change wifi ssid from BlueStacks to anything else without rooting the bluestack.
Please help.
Thanks


----------



## HimanshuChandola (Jan 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> What version of BSTweaker do you use?

Click to collapse



Problem is solved now sir !       BTW i am using latest version of Tweaker as mentioned in your site.....


----------



## lieuliau (Jan 18, 2019)

I upgraded to 4.40.0.1109 but then has boot loop. So I did a clean install of 4.40.0.1109. First run ok, Resize data to 512GB, start OK.
Then I unlock root => start BS4 and has bootloop. How to fix this please?
I'm using BSTweaker 5.9.0


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 18, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> I upgraded to 4.40.0.1109 but then has boot loop. So I did a clean install of 4.40.0.1109. First run ok, Resize data to 512GB, start OK.
> Then I unlock root => start BS4 and has bootloop. How to fix this please?
> I'm using BSTweaker 5.9.0

Click to collapse



Root - Lock. Can you run BlueStacks ?


----------



## lieuliau (Jan 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Root - Lock. Can you run BlueStacks ?

Click to collapse



After  Unlock root bootloop, then I try Root Lock but still bootloop
It seem problem due to I resize Data/Sdcard. If I don't resize them, I can root fine. But after resize it keep boot loop no matter Unlock/Lock/ Reconnect root


----------



## wilberlm12 (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm installing xposed and when restarting bluestacks it stays on the home screen, I've been trying to install it for a while and I still have not been able to do it
Help please (sorry for my english I'm using google)
BlueStacks 4.40.0.1109 (64bit)
BSTweaker: 5.9.0


----------



## Blazehoof (Jan 19, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> After  Unlock root bootloop, then I try Root Lock but still bootloop
> It seem problem due to I resize Data/Sdcard. If I don't resize them, I can root fine. But after resize it keep boot loop no matter Unlock/Lock/ Reconnect root

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have the same problem.
If I do a resize, I can start the VM once, and at the 2nd start I get a bootloop.
If I don't resize, everything is fine.
This also effects backups of previously resized VMs. If I restore the backup, I get the same bootloop as above.
 BS: 4.40.0.1109
BST: 5.9.0


----------



## lieuliau (Jan 19, 2019)

Blazehoof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem.
> If I do a resize, I can start the VM once, and at the 2nd start I get a bootloop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe in this version 4.40.0.1109, they doubled Internal storage from 32gb=>64gb which cause problem with tweaker resize.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 19, 2019)

I confirm the problem with resizing.
No solution yet.  I still do not understand the reason. 



wilberlm12 said:


> I'm installing xposed and when restarting bluestacks it stays on the home screen, I've been trying to install it for a while and I still have not been able to do it
> Help please (sorry for my english I'm using google)
> BlueStacks 4.40.0.1109 (64bit)
> BSTweaker: 5.9.0

Click to collapse



Use previous version of BlueStacks. BlueStacks 4.40 has so many innovations that it will take me a long time to figure it out.


----------



## cgx47275 (Jan 22, 2019)

*update bstweaker for newest bluestacks version*

Can you please update bs tweaker to support bluestacks version 4.40.101.5011? Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 24, 2019)

cgx47275 said:


> Can you please update bs tweaker to support bluestacks version 4.40.101.5011? Thanks

Click to collapse



*BlueStacks 4.40.101.5011: It is BlueStacks 4 64-bit with Android 64-bit* 
The version has the status of early access. The official support for it will not be provided.

We can install both versions (BlueStacks 4 and BlueStacks 64-bit) at the same time.
Attention: OS: Microsoft *Windows 8*

https://bstweaker.tk/
Added support for this version


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 25, 2019)

Karolis LTU said:


> Hi everyone ,if anyone wants to try out DMM GAME APP PLAYER(Japanase) BS i have direct installation .exe offline hopefully riped it from Temp folder using Task Manager i'll add it as attachment
> NOTE:it just to play around with it it won't work as standalone app without DMM Game Player.https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDlgFBiEb6j8dsIr8zl9QJWEF2Xr8gQK

Click to collapse



Try BSTweaker 5.10.1. I could not install DMM, but it should work.


----------



## Gavin20059 (Jan 26, 2019)

*Utils*

When will the Reset Data + SDCard come back? likto use it on the 64 Bit version


----------



## Obamu (Jan 26, 2019)

[This forum has no delete]


----------



## jonnie77 (Jan 26, 2019)

Tool works great!!!


----------



## Seronata (Jan 27, 2019)

*Multi Instance Root for BlueStacks 4*

Is there a way to root multiple Instances for BlueStacks 4.4 (or 4.3) with the BsTweaker 5?

I tried to do it for Bluestacks 3.60.89.3419 but the old Tweaker 3 is not supported anymore which was used in the Youtube Guide.

Edit: Okay i'm dumb, you just have to change to the other instances on the bottom left and patch them after another


----------



## abs0lut3z33r0 (Jan 29, 2019)

Unable to download xposed framework after root , successful patch latest bluestacks. Download windows in xposed manager is missing


----------



## Flonne (Jan 29, 2019)

Windows 7 64 bits.

Is there a pre-requisite to use BSTweaker (other than install bluestacks)?

I tried with:

BSTweaker5_5890
BSTweaker5_51000
BSTweaker5_51010

And they all have the same issues:







Press full stop BS? Error.
Change the device model? Error.
Set the instance? Error.
Enable the log? Error.

I feel like i am missing something that makes BSTweak give errors, have .net framework 4.0+ installed and all the C++ distributables, so i doubt is that.

I don't know why ADB appears as red, i already installed it.

There are no logs generated in the BSTweak folder so i can't even post a log of the error. 

Add to that that the option to root is always disabled, no matter which version of bluestacks i use (4.3, 4.2, 3.x, etc).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 30, 2019)

abs0lut3z33r0 said:


> Unable to download xposed framework after root , successful patch latest bluestacks. Download windows in xposed manager is missing

Click to collapse



Read the pinned post  here



Flonne said:


> Windows 7 64 bits.
> Is there a pre-requisite to use BSTweaker (other than install bluestacks)?

Click to collapse



The reason is the broken NET.Framework. We recently solved absolutely the same problem.
Reinstall NET.Framework 4.x (In our case it was installed v.4.5)


----------



## Last Roze (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79 can you support for Bluestacks CN too ?

I've read far back into https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75574807&postcount=311 this page that BS Tweaker 4 Support it, can you do it too in BS Tweaker 5 Natively?

Much appreciated of your hard work and thanks.


----------



## SnowToby (Jan 30, 2019)

My Bluestack tweaker wont start, nothing happens when i click on it


----------



## Senserbest (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi. Add please model phone: Asus ROG Phone. Thanks.


----------



## mirkorossi95 (Jan 31, 2019)

Please add option to change drive letter in file manager tab, don't force using C: drive. Thanks


----------



## Emilia-Chan (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't know if the issue's been discussed here already, but i followed the instructions with the newest Bluestacks version (4.40.10.1013), but whenever i try to run SuperSU, i get "binary occupied". Any fix?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 1, 2019)

Last Roze said:


> Hi @Anatoly79 can you support for Bluestacks CN too ?
> I've read far back into https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75574807&postcount=311 this page that BS Tweaker 4 Support it, can you do it too in BS Tweaker 5 Natively?
> Much appreciated of your hard work and thanks.

Click to collapse



No. BlueStacksCn has a lot of differences. Also BlueStacksCn already contains almost all functions of BSTweaker, change device, root.  
Chineese very hard for me. I tried to switch to english, but I still don't understand many features.  
Very difficult to maintain and no special need.



SnowToby said:


> My Bluestack tweaker wont start, nothing happens when i click on it

Click to collapse



Try to reinstall NET.Framework



mirkorossi95 said:


> Please add option to change drive letter in file manager tab, don't force using C: drive. Thanks

Click to collapse



There are technical problem for this. I will try.



Emilia-Chan said:


> I don't know if the issue's been discussed here already, but i followed the instructions with the newest Bluestacks version (4.40.10.1013), but whenever i try to run SuperSU, i get "binary occupied". Any fix?

Click to collapse



Reinstall BlueStacks.
Unlock, Patch, click to the button Install SuperSu. SuperSu 2.79 will be installed.  Run it and update binary. Reboot BS.
Don`t update to SuperSu 2.82 until binary of SuperSu 2.79 is not updated!


----------



## Obamu (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi! I get "This app is compatible only with Bluestacks 3" when trying to run Errent Hunter's Soul or you can search in playstore this tw.xdg.and.lhjx

I thought Bluestacks 4 is backwards compatible, also, if I run it directly in the playstore it runs. Also, I was using BS 4.32.75.1002 just feel a little lazy in updating.


----------



## xRyudo (Feb 2, 2019)

Is there a way with BSTweaker to turn off gamepad detection in Bluestacks 4.40.0.1109 and beyond? 

The reason I ask this is because ever since 4.40.0.1109 I believe, they added some extra stuff for controller detection, and it seems to screw up my F310 controller big time. Everything is acting as double inputs when Bluestacks is running, and I have no way of turning this stuff off manually. I already searched for GamePads.cfg or something inside the UserData/InputMapper folder, but can't find anything there either. Hope this is the right place to ask. I'm at a loss of what to do with this issue.


----------



## nurhalim88 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Anatoly79,
Please help to add Malaysia Country & Operator.
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 8, 2019)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi Anatoly79,
> Please help to add Malaysia Country & Operator.
> Thank you in advanced.

Click to collapse



Please read this posts:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326332&postcount=829
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326661&postcount=830

I need a real operator, because I have found many operators in Malaysia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_country_code


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 8, 2019)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi Anatoly79,
> Please help to add Malaysia Country & Operator.
> Thank you in advanced.

Click to collapse



Please read this posts:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326332&postcount=829
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326661&postcount=830

I need a real operator + serial number, because I have found many operators in Malaysia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_country_code


----------



## cgx47275 (Feb 10, 2019)

*please update to support  bs4 4.50*

disregard as its been pulled down due to bugs


----------



## applyscience (Feb 10, 2019)

Was attempting to make a change and noticed HD-ABD.exe was missing from program files/bluestacks and nowhere to be found. i have ABDs for other things but HD-ABD is just...gone. no idea how to get it back without reinstalling blue stacks. 

anyone else experience this?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 10, 2019)

applyscience said:


> Was attempting to make a change and noticed HD-ABD.exe was missing from program files/bluestacks and nowhere to be found. i have ABDs for other things but HD-ABD is just...gone. no idea how to get it back without reinstalling blue stacks.
> anyone else experience this?

Click to collapse



Open BlueStacks installer in 7-Zip.


----------



## always.zero1 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Bs3n control to bs4*

i want to use bs4 but the mouse is not accurate i tried to change sensitivity and tweaks but still not good, bs3n is good at shooting games but its lagging, how can i use bs3n older control to BS4 can u help me sir.

sorry for my bad english Thank you in advance


----------



## shinji257 (Feb 14, 2019)

FYI Bluestacks 4.50 was put back up as of today.  For some reason though when I try to unlock it for root the engine won't start.  I did update from 4.40 -> 4.50 where I had root so that may play a role.


EDIT: So I repaired the error by relocking it.  After I went and removed both SuperSU and Titanium Backup followed by Bluestacks making its own backup (because the current one is for 4.40) once I knew everything was working without root.  Went into BSTweaker and redid the Unlock followed by the reconnect option right below and now it seems to boot up fine.  I've been able to get everything setup again as well.  Just had to go through the whole routine again that was all.


----------



## Monte626 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi, are we going to get Xposed support for Bluestacks 4.40 and 4.50?


----------



## werty0 (Feb 27, 2019)

hi
i click on premium , make the root .. when i run the program i get this , latest ver of 3 and 4


----------



## Alexel37 (Mar 3, 2019)

Current version of bstweaker (5.10.2) doesn't support increasing size of sdcard. Still you can increase it's size. (bs version 4.50)
Used guide ( http :  / / derekmolloy . ie / resize-a-virtualbox-disk / ) ( i am new user and xda blocks me to share links)

My steps:
1. Make a copy of instance (folder) you are going to modify (example "BlueStacks\Engine\Android")

2. Download Oracle VM VirtualBox

3. Add 4 SdCards in tools -> media -> hard disks  (for me are BlueStacks\Engine\Android: SDCard.vdi, SDCard_0.vdi, SDCard_0_1.vdi, SDCard_0_2.vdi)






4. Change each size you want to (in my case 32 gb)

5. Download iso file from https : / / gparted  .sourceforge . io / download . php (i downloaded  gparted-live-0.33.0-1-i686.iso)

6. In “VirtualBox” Create a new virtual machine and call it “GParted” with Type: “Linux” and Version “Linux 2.6 / 3.x / 4.x” or whatever version. Choose “Do not add a Hard Drive” and ignore the warning.

7. Pick your “GParted (Powered Off)” virtual machine and press “Settings”. Choose “Storage” and under “Controller: IDE Controller” add a new CD/DVD device. Browse to the location of your GParted ISO file and select it. Your first item under “Controller: IDE” should be “gparted-live-XXX”. If you have a second “Empty” disk you can remove it. Then add the disk that you wish to resize under “Controller: SATA Controller”.






8.Press OK and start your GParted Virtual Machine and you should see it boot (very quickly). Choose Gparted Live (Default settings). Choose all the default settings and your language of choice. Press 0 to start X and you should end up with a virtual machine running that looks something like the output 






9. Press rmb on /dev/sda1 -> resize/move

10. Drag scroll to the end and click resize/move

11. at the top click apply. Wait till the end

12. You can now safely shut down this Live CD Virtual Machine.


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 3, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Please read this posts:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326332&postcount=829
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78326661&postcount=830
> 
> I need a real operator + serial number, because I have found many operators in Malaysia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_country_code

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have read above post you provided previously.
Hope below data is correct.
Please refer below as requested.

502153 - unifi (Operator) - Webe Digital Sdn Bhd - 89601530 (Serial Number)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 4, 2019)

nurhalim88 said:


> Hi,
> I have read above post you provided previously.
> Hope below data is correct.
> Please refer below as requested.
> 502153 - unifi (Operator) - Webe Digital Sdn Bhd - 89601530 (Serial Number)

Click to collapse



Unpack the archive into the folder Phones


----------



## saba7o0o (Mar 4, 2019)

ADB led is red does not change to green, why is that?


----------



## nurhalim88 (Mar 5, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Unpack the archive into the folder Phones

Click to collapse



Dear Anatoly79;

Noted and Thank you for the prompt update. 
Appreciate it.


----------



## zash13x (Mar 5, 2019)

*Please support BlueStacks CN*

Dear Anatoly79,

I hope you can make this work for BlueStacks CN.
I just downloaded the latest version and it's not opening.
I checked Task Manager and upon opening the Tweaker, werfault and wermgr appears on processes.

Default original file name returns a pop-up window saying BlueStacks is not on registry.
Adding __china_ to the file name triggers the werfault and wermgr.

Edit:
I just need it for features like closing, force closing, stopping svc, etc.. because I am having a hard time starting up my BlueStacks *100% of the time*. If BstkSVC runs on around 25% cpu usage, BlueStacks won't run/open, it will get stuck on 99% loading. This happens 99% of the time and I have to close BlueStacks, terminate BstkSVC manually on task manager. After this, try to open BlueStacks again, if BstkSVC runs on around 25% again, I have to repeat the process again. Just keep on opening until BstkSVC runs on 0% cpu usage upon opening BlueStacks. *The whole ordeal sometimes takes upto 30mins or more.*
BlueStacks Tweaker helped me on the English version before but *I badly need CN version because of the extra graphics settings for a smoother gameplay*.

Here is a pic proof that shows an average of how many times I have to open/close re-open my BlueStacks for it to actually boot up:





_Note: Image attachment is buggy on forums, _here's the link → puu.sh/CYWzO/ce6854a4c9.png

PS. I really hope you can support BlueStacks CN even if it's just the starting/stopping service only. *I don't need the root and other extra tweaks/customizations*.

Thank you so much in advance! More power!


----------



## UtkuGARIP (Mar 6, 2019)

*Please Update!*






 (i.hizliresim.com/mMakrZ.png)


----------



## KevinNash (Mar 6, 2019)

UtkuGARIP said:


> *Please Update!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very polite and interesting first post on this forum...


----------



## Femtou (Mar 7, 2019)

cant install apk file  SuperSU 2.82-SR5 at the end
an exclamation mark appears in a red circle on the application


----------



## Karolis LTU (Mar 9, 2019)

*Thank you very much*



> Anatoly79
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Karolis LTU
> Hi everyone ,if anyone wants to try out DMM GAME APP PLAYER(Japanase) BS i have direct installation .exe offline hopefully riped it from Temp folder using Task Manager i'll add it as attachment
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though as you said yourself you didn't manage to get DMM GAMES BS but it still work wonder how did you do that without getting it to work and now i can use it for what i needed (pull apks) but if you would like to add better support i would be more than glad too help it to work for ? If you still have DMM Game Player on PC


----------



## werty0 (Mar 11, 2019)

can u make bs support proxy ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 12, 2019)

zash13x said:


> I hope you can make this work for BlueStacks CN

Click to collapse



Added Start and  ForceKill. Try to use 5.10.3. I have no time for BlueStacks CN. It contains very many differents. I have a trouble even with the function exit/stop.

@werty0
No. There are so many applications for proxying traffic.


----------



## werty0 (Mar 12, 2019)

@werty0
No. There are so many applications for proxying traffic.[/QUOTE]

thx .. i try to change the proxy inside bs but it say change cant be saved .. though u can unlock this .. can u plz tell about other program i can add proxy to bs ?


----------



## TLxda-d (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello. Why after doing the unlock->unpatch process (which seems to have worked), trying to repatch and relock returns a x:false message?
BSTweaker at least thinks BlueStacks is still rooted as it keeps showing both indicators as green, but when running a rootchecker in BS it said it is no longer rooted. So what's going on?

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 13, 2019)

TLxda-d said:


> Hello. Why after doing the unlock->unpatch process (which seems to have worked), trying to repatch and relock returns a x:false message?
> BSTweaker at least thinks BlueStacks is still rooted as it keeps showing both indicators as green, but when running a rootchecker in BS it said it is no longer rooted. So what's going on?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Re-root https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmB8I63ea-o&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=2&t=164s


----------



## TLxda-d (Mar 13, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Re-root https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmB8I63ea-o&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=2&t=164s

Click to collapse



Hello. I think you didn't understand...

I'm trying to _revert_ the root (to un-root), but the "lock" and "unpatch" options don't seem to work correctly. When I press them BSTweaker returns "false" message. The root checker I run thinks there is no root any more, but BSTweaker keeps saying it _didn't_ successfully unpatch and _didn't_ successfully lock.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 13, 2019)

TLxda-d said:


> Hello. I think you didn't understand...
> 
> I'm trying to _revert_ the root (to un-root), but the "lock" and "unpatch" options don't seem to work correctly. When I press them BSTweaker returns "false" message. The root checker I run thinks there is no root any more, but BSTweaker keeps saying it _didn't_ successfully unpatch

Click to collapse



I confirm the problem with message "false" when unpatch. I will fix it.

If you have some problems with the option "Lock", send me the log. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2



werty0 said:


> @werty0
> No. There are so many applications for proxying traffic.

Click to collapse



thx .. i try to change the proxy inside bs but it say change cant be saved .. though u can unlock this .. can u plz tell about other program i can add proxy to bs ?[/QUOTE]
e.g., ultrasurf https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.ultrasurf.mobile.ultrasurf








I live in Russia.


----------



## TLxda-d (Mar 13, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> If you want to have BlueStacks without root, you need to remove SuperSu manually, stop BlueStacks and then press Lock.
> The option "Unpatch" *is not used at all* for "lock" (to un-root). It has a different purpose and using only when Root.vdi is unlocked and SuperSu is not installed (if you need to hide su temporarily.)
> 
> If you have some problem with "Lock", send me the log. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2

Click to collapse



I didn't install SuperSu, actually. I rooted to test some app that required it.

I didn't really understand what the unlock option does and what the patch option does. The root-checker didn't tell me "rooted" until I did both unlock and patch, so I figure both are required.

So I tried to press "unpatch" and BSTweaker returns "false", allowing me to press the button again and each time it returns "false". I tried to press "lock" and it did the same.

As I said, root-checker afterwards shows that BS is NOT rooted anymore, so either BSTweaker on mistake returns "false" when clicking those buttons, or that BSTweaker doesn't completely unpatch/lock/whatever but it still "ruins" the root so root-checker tells you it's not rooted anymore (even though the unroot process wasn't entirely completed).


I'm sorry if my explanation is confusing. My sister in law is Russian, but I doubt if I'll ask her to write this for me in Russian she'll know any of these terms, lol.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 13, 2019)

TLxda-d said:


> I didn't install SuperSu, actually. I rooted to test some app that required it.
> As I said, root-checker afterwards shows that BS is NOT rooted anymore, so either BSTweaker on mistake returns "false" when clicking those buttons, or that BSTweaker doesn't completely unpatch/lock/whatever but it still "ruins" the root so root-checker tells you it's not rooted anymore (even though the unroot process wasn't entirely completed).

Click to collapse



fixed.


----------



## TLxda-d (Mar 13, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> fixed.

Click to collapse



Oh, you found the issue? So is there an update version of BSTweaker to download now?


----------



## werty0 (Mar 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> e.g., ultrasurf https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.ultrasurf.mobile.ultrasurf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



many thanks for reply , though the program can let me add specific proxy like privet one as we can do in the phone or other emulator .. i try with proxy cap with no luck .. hope u can add this feature .. thx and have a nice day


----------



## TLxda-d (Mar 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> fixed.

Click to collapse



OK, I'm sorry but it still doesn't seem to work for me. Maybe it corrupted something with the BlueStacks environment and I need to re-install it?

This is the log it gives me when trying to lock BS using the latest BSTweaker:

```
14/03/2019 13:12:01:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
14/03/2019 13:12:01:Full Stop:True
14/03/2019 13:12:01:Kill:HD-Quit:True
14/03/2019 13:12:02:Force Kill:True
14/03/2019 13:12:02:VBOX:eek:utput::True
14/03/2019 13:12:07:VBOX:eek:utput:Bluestack Hypervisor  Command Line Management Interface Version 1.0.2_OSE
(C) 2005-2017 Bluestack System Inc. 
All rights reserved.

Usage:

VBoxManage closemedium      disk|dvd|floppy <uuid|filename>
                            [--delete]


Syntax error: Command variant disk/dvd/floppy required
:True
14/03/2019 13:12:07:Lock:False
```

*EDIT:* additional info - it seems to completely malfunction on my BS. Now at least the "unpatch" buttonreturned "true" _at first_, and when I tried making "patch" again it also returned "true" and the root-checker said BS is rooted again, but then it started crashing and after opening BS again the root is again reverted. After that if I try to press again either "patch" or "unpatch" it immediately crashes the BS engine.

The version of my BlueStacks installation is 3N and the engine version is 4.3.28.4020. I suppose it's kind of old now? Should I try uninstalling BS and download the latest version? (on their website there's version 4.60.2)


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Mar 14, 2019)

*resize data*

Hi i am new and wondering when will the resize sd card be available


----------



## Truepeace (Mar 17, 2019)

After updating to the latest version 4.60.2.1001, I can't follow the steps to root it back, when I press Lock I get a False result although it says support till 4.60. Any update?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 18, 2019)

Truepeace said:


> After updating to the latest version 4.60.2.1001, I can't follow the steps to root it back, when I press Lock I get a False result although it says support till 4.60. Any update?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## tngh2501 (Mar 19, 2019)

I have download latest BlueStacks-Installer_4.60.3.1001 and bluestacks tweaker 5(5.10.6), but when i go to config and press patch, it demand framework.4.60.3.1001.jar.

i go to bstweaker.tk/ to download but it don't have framework.4.60.3.1001.jar, only framework 4.32.75.1002 - 4.50.5.1003.

Pls help me to fix it.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 19, 2019)

tngh2501 said:


> I have download latest BlueStacks-Installer_4.60.3.1001 and bluestacks tweaker 5(5.10.6), but when i go to config and press patch, it demand framework.4.60.3.1001.jar.
> 
> i go to bstweaker.tk/ to download but it don't have framework.4.60.3.1001.jar, only framework 4.32.75.1002 - 4.50.5.1003.
> 
> Pls help me to fix it.

Click to collapse






They released 5 builds in the last 10 days. I cannot rebuild the framework almost every day. I'm waiting for a more stable release.


----------



## wilberlm12 (Mar 20, 2019)

Does Xposed work in the latest version?
Because I see that you do not have the option in BlueStacks Tweaker


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 21, 2019)

tngh2501 said:


> I have download latest BlueStacks-Installer_4.60.3.1001 and bluestacks tweaker 5(5.10.6), but when i go to config and press patch, it demand framework.4.60.3.1001.jar.
> i go to bstweaker.tk/ to download but it don't have framework.4.60.3.1001.jar, only framework 4.32.75.1002 - 4.50.5.1003.
> Pls help me to fix it.

Click to collapse



Just added



wilberlm12 said:


> Does Xposed work in the latest version?
> Because I see that you do not have the option in BlueStacks Tweaker

Click to collapse



No. I don`t have any idea how to do it.


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Mar 21, 2019)

hello do you know whe n it is available Anatoly79 also can i donate


----------



## CriCris (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you so much Anatoly, incredible work as always!


----------



## ml2afireo (Mar 28, 2019)

hello how to fix can't use function change imei 
app show
Imei : Unknow
androidID : unknow
wifimac : unknow


----------



## [Devil-Horns] (Mar 28, 2019)

hey there,
so i have been facing the same problem as * tngh2501*. Basically everything seems to be fine other than that when i go to the website to download the   4.32.75.1002.jar Well the old link in the video doesn't exist anymore , and the new link directs me to google drive which is just Empty 
is there anyway you can help me , like uploading the  4.32.75.1002.jar to me if you still have it perhaps or ....
-thanks


----------



## drumbo1 (Mar 28, 2019)

[Devil-Horns] said:


> hey there,
> so i have been facing the same problem as * tngh2501*. Basically everything seems to be fine other than that when i go to the website to download the   4.32.75.1002.jar Well the old link in the video doesn't exist anymore , and the new link directs me to google drive which is just Empty
> is there anyway you can help me , like uploading the  4.32.75.1002.jar to me if you still have it perhaps or ....
> -thanks

Click to collapse



Link is working now:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1t_7deb1u0job_n2UkCbnx32PBJNRy6vV


----------



## noobhero (Mar 30, 2019)

guys, after switching to directx for rooting, is it ok to switch back to opengl again?


----------



## wutduhtek (Mar 30, 2019)

I have BS 3N tweaked & rooted using BST v4.

Client - v41172008 
Engine - v43244011

I am looking to bring everything up to date.

Already downloaded the latest BS version as well as BST v511.

Do I need to un-tweak & un-root my existing 3N before proceeding ?.

I know BS tech support states that any version from 3.52.66.1905 onwards, can be updated by installing the new version over top the old.

However, I don't know if using BST changes this in anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 31, 2019)

wutduhtek said:


> I have BS 3N tweaked & rooted using BST v4.
> 
> Client - v41172008
> Engine - v43244011
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway you will lose root and all tweaks after updating. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmB8I63ea-o


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Apr 1, 2019)

*resize data*



Anatoly79 said:


> Anyway you will lose root and all tweaks after updating.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmB8I63ea-o

Click to collapse



when will resize be ok


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 2, 2019)

tzfrantic9090 said:


> when will resize be ok

Click to collapse



Resize works on BlueStacks 4.60+


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Apr 3, 2019)

i am on latest version of bluestacks and still on bluestacks tweaker say resize sd not available yet


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 4, 2019)

tzfrantic9090 said:


> i am on latest version of bluestacks and still on bluestacks tweaker say resize sd not available yet

Click to collapse



4.60.3.1001? Show me the tab Utils.


----------



## tzfrantic9090 (Apr 4, 2019)

4.50 it says the bluestacks version


----------



## exclute (Apr 5, 2019)

Скачал 5.11.2
Но интерфейс, как в пред. версии без патча Game Editing
prntscr.com/n7z9qg


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 5, 2019)

exclute said:


> Скачал 5.11.2
> Но интерфейс, как в пред. версии без патча Game Editing
> prntscr.com/n7z9qg

Click to collapse


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0CKnrXyrgI 
BlueStacks 4.60+



        Тут англоязычный форум. Русский 4pda.ru


----------



## AriaOfSorrow (Apr 6, 2019)

Love the implementation of Nova Launcher. I never liked the way Bluestacks had it. App icons would never even update.


----------



## 2motive (Apr 7, 2019)

Bios update ruined everything on my bluestacks. Probably Bios update changed device ID. Any chance to boot with the previous device ID? or which infomation should I refer to log files? I know how to change the IMEI and Android ID. Plz help!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 8, 2019)

2motive said:


> Bios update ruined everything on my bluestacks. Probably Bios update changed device ID. Any chance to boot with the previous device ID? or which infomation should I refer to log files? I know how to change the IMEI and Android ID. Plz help!

Click to collapse



c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Logs\Player.log
Search the line: (HD-Player) INFO: Computed GUID: 726e93fe-e4d5-fb60-b6b0-f4baecc6ad4e. 
You will find your previous GUID at the top of the log


----------



## qwerqwerty (Apr 8, 2019)

bst 5.11.2
posible bst issue : I don't seem to be able to see calculated values under settings for guid

question : What does nova launcher brings to bluestacks ? i would see it on other emulators like nox and memu to not be bothered by bloatware but bst solves that on bs

offtopic: if a game is working on a previous version of bluestacks(4.60.2.1001) but does not on newer 4.60.3.1001 & 4.60.10.1067 , is the issue on my end or caused by bluestacks ? the game is com.sunborn.girlsfrontline.en
i only see a black screen , does anyone else running the last 2 versions have this issue?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 9, 2019)

qwerqwerty said:


> bst 5.11.2
> posible bst issue : I don't seem to be able to see calculated values under settings for guid
> 
> question : What does nova launcher brings to bluestacks ? i would see it on other emulators like nox and memu to not be bothered by bloatware but bst solves that on bs
> ...

Click to collapse



1. It is not an error. I don`t know how to calculate values (IMEI, Android ID etc.). Something has changed, but BlueStacks` framework contains an error and I can not understand anything now
2. It is not only launcher, It is a new mode - BlueStacks Gaming Edition. No tabs, no points, no default unmanaged launcher...


----------



## jonnie77 (Apr 11, 2019)

where did the xposed install button gone in latest version?edit :not shown in 4 version


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 11, 2019)

*Very good news*
BlueStacks 4.60.10 has a hidden feature Root. It looks  this feature will be available to all users soon.


----------



## Erioernesto02 (Apr 11, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> *Very good news*
> BlueStacks 4.60.10 has a hidden feature Root. It looks  this feature will be available to all users soon.

Click to collapse



Good News!!!


----------



## jonnie77 (Apr 11, 2019)

You are awesome man!!!if only could install xposed too that would be magnificent!!!


----------



## VersaEmirates (Apr 13, 2019)

thanks anatoly

out of topic#
which version of Bluestacks is the best to use luckypatcher for disable signatures
sometimes it doesn't work


----------



## werty0 (Apr 16, 2019)

*nova*

can i set nova Launcher for bs 3  Kitkat 4.4


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 16, 2019)

werty0 said:


> can i set nova Launcher for bs 3  Kitkat 4.4

Click to collapse



No, You can`t change the default launcher in BlueStacks 3. You can install it and use as an additional launcher, but it works ugly


----------



## GoldNaga (Apr 17, 2019)

*Home Button on Gaming Edition*

Is it possible to have home button on Gaming Edition?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 17, 2019)

GoldNaga said:


> Is it possible to have home button on Gaming Edition?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smart.swkey.nonroot


----------



## barmack (Apr 18, 2019)

Is there a way to use this on a command line instead of clicking on the buttons? im looking for a way to automate.  And when I use auto clickers it cant find button elements, not sure if im the only one but i tried it on a win10 and win7 system.


----------



## ruby02 (Apr 18, 2019)

Bro I have inconsistent Internet connection in bluestacks version 4, is there any remedy for this, sometimes it says no Internet connection..restarting also not works


----------



## GoldNaga (Apr 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smart.swkey.nonroot

Click to collapse



thank you
i tried your suggestion and it is very powerful.
currently i'm using play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nu.home.button

is there a plan to add a home button on the UI itself?

i really love gaming edition so simple single window. 
it is really a hassle using multiple tab and X button to close the tab is too small on my machine.


----------



## Aviven (Apr 18, 2019)

For some reason the root won't work now. It just says rootatch:False and nothing happens when i press "Patch"


----------



## matracapx (Apr 23, 2019)

I need framework.4.50.0.1043.. I did not find it on the official website﻿ google drive  help-me, thanks.


----------



## Chtolly (Apr 30, 2019)

I got an error that said "20190430.bst.log.txt"


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 30, 2019)

Chtolly said:


> I got an error that said "20190430.bst.log.txt"

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2



matracapx said:


> I need framework.4.50.0.1043.. I did not find it on the official website﻿ google drive  help-me, thanks.

Click to collapse



Download framework.4.50.5.1003.jar and rename to 4.50.0.1043. I guess there was no changes


----------



## adem940 (Apr 30, 2019)

hey bro, after latest BSTweaker update, I can't use Nova Launcher patch anymore, I even deleted the launcher, reinstalled, it doesn't patch it..


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 30, 2019)

adem940 said:


> hey bro, after latest BSTweaker update, I can't use Nova Launcher patch anymore, I even deleted the launcher, reinstalled, it doesn't patch it..

Click to collapse



Show me log.txt
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2

I don`t have any problem with GamingEdition


----------



## adem940 (Apr 30, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Show me log.txt
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
> 
> I don`t have any problem with GamingEdition

Click to collapse



ohhh I just checked the log! it says ''gaming edition cannot find Bluestacks.ico''

Edit: I think I will just backup my data and reinstall bluestacks, new update fked up something, my bluestacks is installed in another drive, not in C.


----------



## shybear (May 1, 2019)

hi
last version seems to doesn't work. I tried it on BS 4.6 and 4.7 installed on two different machines and next the unlock when BS is restarted give me ERROR and to try to restart PC or Engine. Lock  BS made it work again. Then I tried to download the previous version and this one worked properly on PC with 4.6 version.
Now I'm trying to downgrade BS on the other PC. 
Ale


----------



## kimpoyrxy (May 2, 2019)

Hello. i am trying to root bluestack 4 using BSTweaker 5 but i have been receiving this error and i am stuck on this please help....

Please see this error message as a reference thanks in advance:

Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If Click continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click quit, the application will close immediately.

Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=2.0.5.0,Culture=nuetral, publickeytoken=7cec85d7bea7798e, Retargetable= Yes' or one of its dependencies. The given assembly name or codebase was invalid.(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131047).


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 2, 2019)

kimpoyrxy said:


> Hello. i am trying to root bluestack 4 using BSTweaker 5 but i have been receiving this error and i am stuck on this please help....
> 
> Please see this error message as a reference thanks in advance:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reinstall Net Framework 4.5+. Your NET.Framework is broken



shybear said:


> hi
> last version seems to doesn't work. I tried it on BS 4.6 and 4.7 installed on two different machines and next the unlock when BS is restarted give me ERROR and to try to restart PC or Engine. Lock  BS made it work again. Then I tried to download the previous version and this one worked properly on PC with 4.6 version.
> Now I'm trying to downgrade BS on the other PC.
> Ale

Click to collapse



I have always the same problem after every update of BlueStacks. 
Unlock - Lock - unlock.  After this root works


----------



## jack_kibbz (May 6, 2019)

Which was the last version of bluestacks that i can install xposed framework?


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 7, 2019)

jack_kibbz said:


> Which was the last version of bluestacks that i can install xposed framework?

Click to collapse



4.32


----------



## Commies (May 10, 2019)

Any way that this can help disable the use of media keys with blue stacks? Currently, bluestacks will hijack media keys .


----------



## scematics (May 12, 2019)

Hello Anatoly79

is there a way to hide or remove *"google play games" icon* from bluestacks home screen !?


----------



## Dverhate (May 13, 2019)

Hi. I do not know if this topic has already been discussed. the truth is not the rest of the thread. I had the page saved by another problem that I had and just abance at the end XD

it is the bluestacks mining cookie that is activated by the bluestacks helper process, I want to know if it can do something with that, since my computer is not the fastest, I only have 2 cores 32bits and 4gb of ran, the games that I like they do not require of a pc of the nasa, but the helper when executing its mining of "bitcoin" it gives blue screen to me. Apart from that I think it's disrespectful to mine with my computer without my consent.


----------



## cgx47275 (May 13, 2019)

*cant root bs4 ver 4.70.0.2003*

Please update so it works on version 4.70.0.2003        Thank you.


----------



## milkacaramel (May 14, 2019)

Hello @Anatoly79
I installed the latest version of bluestack 4.60.20.1002 .Then with BS 5.11.3 beta i rooted Bluestack and BS confirmed the root by :  true
But to install superuser then, i had to start bluestack. i start it but it crash at startup each time 
by chance, i had made a backup of Bluestack before. i managed to go into the settings of bluestack when even, and restore my backup and by chance bluestack re-works.

but result i can not root because it crash, what to do? 
thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 14, 2019)

milkacaramel said:


> Hello @Anatoly79
> I installed the latest version of bluestack 4.60.20.1002 .Then with BS 5.11.3 beta i rooted Bluestack and BS confirmed the root by :  true
> But to install superuser then, i had to start bluestack. i start it but it crash at startup each time
> by chance, i had made a backup of Bluestack before. i managed to go into the settings of bluestack when even, and restore my backup and by chance bluestack re-works.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try Unlock - Lock - Unlock.



scematics said:


> Hello Anatoly79
> 
> is there a way to hide or remove *"google play games" icon* from bluestacks home screen !?

Click to collapse



Hmm. Previously, this icon appeared after updating Google Play Games. I saw it in BlueStacks 4.70, but I do not see it in the latest BlueStacks 4.80. It seems that system apps icons will now be hidden even after the update.


----------



## eljer (May 14, 2019)

*Can't root on 4.80.0.1060*

It doesn't work on this new version.
(I need root for GLTools)

Thank for fixing it


----------



## scematics (May 14, 2019)

If u apply patch on Premium & Promo by using ur tool BS_Tweaker ..* google play games icon* will appear in home screen try it 



Anatoly79 said:


> Try Unlock - Lock - Unlock.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Previously, this icon appeared after updating Google Play Games. I saw it in BlueStacks 4.70, but I do not see it in the latest BlueStacks 4.80. It seems that system apps icons will now be hidden even after the update.

Click to collapse


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 15, 2019)

scematics said:


> If u apply patch on Premium & Promo by using ur tool BS_Tweaker ..* google play games icon* will appear in home screen try it

Click to collapse



Yes. Now I saw that problem. 
Open c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\Gadget\systemApps.json (make a copy of this file before any changes).
Delete the entry 

```
{
		"img": "com.google.android.play.games.png",
		"name": "Google Play Games",
		"system": "1",
		"package": "com.google.android.play.games",
		"appstore": "no",
		"activity": "com.google.android.gms.games.ui.destination.main.MainActivity"
},
```
I didn`t find other method yet.











eljer said:


> It doesn't work on this new version.
> (I need root for GLTools)
> Thank for fixing it

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## eljer (May 15, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Thank you very much


----------



## cgx47275 (May 16, 2019)

*still no root*

It works now. thank you very much


----------



## lieuliau (May 16, 2019)

Do you know any way to modify this bluestacks boot-framework.oat?


----------



## lieuliau (May 17, 2019)

It seem FM is broken in BS 4.80. I tried use FM to copy file to sdcard and has this error
17-May-19 3:32:06 AM:Adb:Run:Access: (771/drwxrwx--x)	Uid: (    0/    root)	Gid: ( 1015/sdcard_rw)
Access: 2019-05-17 10:29:18.798279907:True
17-May-19 3:32:07 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
17-May-19 3:32:08 AM:43:Free space:63344MB
17-May-19 3:32:08 AM:43:Copy:Mix Backup MiXplorer_4_15_2019_05-58-02.mic:Link_Error:False
17-May-19 3:32:09 AM:Free space:63344MB
17-May-19 3:32:09 AM:Adb:Run:Access: (771/drwxrwx--x)	Uid: (    0/    root)	Gid: ( 1015/sdcard_rw)
Access: 2019-05-17 10:29:18.798279907:True


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 18, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> It seem FM is broken in BS 4.80. I tried use FM to copy file to sdcard and has this error
> 17-May-19 3:32:06 AM:Adb:Run:Access: (771/drwxrwx--x)	Uid: (    0/    root)	Gid: ( 1015/sdcard_rw)
> Access: 2019-05-17 10:29:18.798279907:True
> 17-May-19 3:32:07 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually this error appears when the file is busy. Try to copy with BSTweaker 5.11.5.


----------



## MarTinCzeK (May 23, 2019)

*super su installation failed! error with BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe*

Hi Anatoly79

Please is there any way that I can use to root properly this version of Bluestacks:
Client Version: 3.60.89.3419
Engine Version: 2.60.90.3428
BTW This is the only version ATM known to NOT crash frequently with Lineage2Revolution game.

original link to download:
http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/kk_compat/BlueStacks-Installer_BS3_native.exe

I've tried latest version of BS tweaker from your web page, but when I want to root it, super su ends with error: Installation Failed!

Then when I check root status with rootchecker pro, it seems that Bluestacks is partially rooted (Stage 1 & 2) but last step is not good:
Stage 3 - Root User Account: Error java.io.IOException: write failed: EPIPE (Broken pipe) 
Error: stderr: null, stdout: null, exit_value:0

It seems that there is something different specially in this version of Bluestacks, because there is no problem to root another, even newest version with your nice BS Tweaker tool.: good:

Thank you in advance and wish you all the best!


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 23, 2019)

MarTinCzeK said:


> Hi Anatoly79
> Please is there any way that I can use to root properly this version of Bluestacks:
> Client Version: 3.60.89.3419
> Engine Version: 2.60.90.3428

Click to collapse



Try to use 5.12.1. Just added support for BS 3.60.89 and fixed a bug with the function Lock
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21qSgqCNQNY


----------



## muraco (May 24, 2019)

I'm using BS3 client 3.50.52.1661.  Current version of bstweaker is not removing app and help center.  Do I need a modified bluestacks.exe file and if so, can you provide?  Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 24, 2019)

muraco said:


> I'm using BS3 client 3.50.52.1661.  Current version of bstweaker is not removing app and help center.  Do I need a modified bluestacks.exe file and if so, can you provide?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



You need to download modified bluestacks.exe v.3.50.52.1661 (https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZSlgzVXczemZIWGc) and replace original file
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdNdTXxGnuo


----------



## muraco (May 24, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> You need to download modified bluestacks.exe v.3.50.52.1661 (https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZSlgzVXczemZIWGc) and replace original file
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdNdTXxGnuo

Click to collapse



Is it just me or are all your OnlyMyApp folders empty?  There's nothing in the folder i require (or any other one).  Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 24, 2019)

muraco said:


> Is it just me or are all your OnlyMyApp folders empty?  There's nothing in the folder i require (or any other one).  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Re-uploaded all files


----------



## muraco (May 24, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Re-uploaded all files

Click to collapse



Great.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Juggalo20059 (May 25, 2019)

Hi i need some help really bad why isn't bluestacks tweaker not oping up what could be blocking it?


----------



## MarTinCzeK (May 26, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try to use 5.12.1. Just added support for BS 3.60.89 and fixed a bug with the function Lock
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21qSgqCNQNY

Click to collapse



Just WOW - Many thanks to your BS Tweaker tool and effort  - It works now with version 5.12.1 !

Best Regards & Keep up your great work Anatoly79 :good:


----------



## muraco (May 26, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Re-uploaded all files

Click to collapse



Hey Anatoly, that worked to get rid of the app and help center, but now i'm getting the countdown adds where it states to get premium to get rid of them.  Not sure how to get rid of that now?  the Promo option is not selectable.   Anything i can do to get rid of the countdown add?  Thanks.


----------



## zoryox (May 28, 2019)

Is there a way to get suhide to work on bluestacks? it says SuperSU is not running in SBIN mode, which is fixed by flashing a file but i tried flashing it with flashfire but to no avail.


----------



## enzx (May 31, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> 4.32

Click to collapse



I successfully installed xposed to BlueStacks 4.32.90.1001 (64bit), but i can't use any application. When i try to launch it i see just pink screen in the application window. What did i do wrong?
This problem is relevant for all 4 and 3N version what i tried.


----------



## developer_ken (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there a way to install xposed on BS version 4.90 ? I want to develop a xposed moudle to pretend that I have a headphone plugged in.
If xposed wont work on 4.90, any other way to achieve that? Thanks.
(Maybe adb commands or Oracle VM changes? I've already tried to send a broadcast,that failed.)
I am new to android development. And sorry for poor English.


----------



## developer_ken (Jun 8, 2019)

*Solved*



developer_ken said:


> Is there a way to install xposed on BS version 4.90 ? I want to develop a xposed moudle to pretend that I have a headphone plugged in.
> If xposed wont work on 4.90, any other way to achieve that? Thanks.
> (Maybe adb commands or Oracle VM changes? I've already tried to send a broadcast,that failed.)
> I am new to android development. And sorry for poor English.

Click to collapse



Solved. I find another application to achieve that (not using xposed). However, thanks.


----------



## ororopopo (Jun 9, 2019)

Can you please upload Framework 4.80.0.1060?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 9, 2019)

ororopopo said:


> Can you please upload Framework 4.80.0.1060?

Click to collapse



Download framework 4.90 and rename it to 4.80.0.1060


----------



## maivtoan (Jun 10, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> 4.32

Click to collapse



Hi, Please tell me which best version of BStweaker for BS 4.32. I am using latest  version of  BSTweaker (5.13.4), But its not working perfectly, can not root or install super SU from BSTweaker
I want to use BS 4.32, want to change ID, Imei ID, ANdroid ID, serial number,... so BST version?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 10, 2019)

maivtoan said:


> Hi, Please tell me which best version of BStweaker for BS 4.32. I am using latest  version of  BSTweaker (5.13.4), But its not working perfectly, can not root or install super SU from BSTweaker
> I want to use BS 4.32, want to change ID, Imei ID, ANdroid ID, serial number,... so BST version?

Click to collapse



Latest 5.13.4. 
If you have any problem - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## Vulkroniid (Jun 11, 2019)

thanks, this tool is usefull ! :laugh:


----------



## cgx47275 (Jun 11, 2019)

*new bs4 update*

New bluestacks 4 version 4.100.0.1046. Need update to bstweaker. Thank you.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 12, 2019)

cgx47275 said:


> New bluestacks 4 version 4.100.0.1046. Need update to bstweaker. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Just updated


----------



## maivtoan (Jun 13, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Just updated

Click to collapse



Hi Anatoly79, I am using BS 4.32, and BST lastest version
I can't not Device Model, country,... like this

 imgur.  com/a/jLFGZaW  (sorry i can not insert image link)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 13, 2019)

maivtoan said:


> Hi Anatoly79, I am using BS 4.32, and BST lastest version
> I can't not Device Model, country,... like this
> 
> imgur.  com/a/jLFGZaW  (sorry i can not insert image link)

Click to collapse



Did you patch BlueStacks for Xposed, or did you install Xposed?
Where is the log file?


----------



## maivtoan (Jun 13, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Did you patch BlueStacks for Xposed, or did you install Xposed?
> Where is the log file?

Click to collapse



Yes, ofcourse, I already inststall xposed, patch for xposed, but I have problem with root BS, here is my error:




imgur. com/a/mddjr34
and here is my log
https://notepad. pw/o12niz4y


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 13, 2019)

maivtoan said:


> Yes, ofcourse, I already inststall xposed, patch for xposed, but I have problem with root BS, here is my error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can`t install Xposed without root. You do not need to patch for xposed before you install root. 

Reinstall BlueStacks.  
At first you need to install Root.
2nd https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0w2kYzhXd4
3rd. BSTweaker can`t change device parameters and phone info on BlueStacks with installed Xposed. It`s absurd. Xposed gives you the opportunity to change anything. Use xposed modules to change device info.


----------



## vjb10 (Jun 13, 2019)

Why adb is disabled?


----------



## maivtoan (Jun 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> You can`t install Xposed without root. You do not need to patch for xposed before you install root.
> 
> Reinstall BlueStacks.
> At first you need to install Root.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
As you said. I did
1, Uninstall BS, clear something, restart PC
2, Install BS
3) install Root and following this video to root  https://www.youtube. com/watch?v=21qSgqCNQNY&list=PLOx4lYwUQYvooe7gQnThwWsc_Mn9UCLsR&index=41&t=0s
but have a problems:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(I can not post imgage, please view it here:  https:// ibb.co /8dYPTN2 (remove space please)



and here is my log:

```
6/14/2019 12:32:18 AM:14:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.32.90.1001:True
6/14/2019 12:32:18 AM:14:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.14.0.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\BSTweaker5_51400\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: 740a3797-4239-3b50-be8c-db15ab5e6ed2
IMEI: 330326029972645
AndroidID: DBD80DF06CC3761A
WiFiMAC: B9:6E:FC:A4:A3:7A
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.32.90.1001
Client Version 4.32.90.1001

6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null:83f9a480-0de1-4fdf-a262-21ccc60d51d5:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Ready:TabSettings:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.32.90.1001 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=pxln OEMFEATURES=2243585 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=6466200e-4acb-0cbe-abdb-e3fb459e6d34 caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=af72e60d-bcd9-4b6f-8944-5541f8773406 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2400:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id:dbd80df06cc3761a:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Read:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Ready:TabConfig:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Ready:TabUtils:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}:1206420:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Free space:1178MB:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
6/14/2019 12:32:19 AM:Info:Get Info:True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//':25:True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
165240 bytes (161 K) copied, 0.005318 s, 30 M/s:True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon u:object_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
6/14/2019 12:32:23 AM:35:Root:Patch::False
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 14, 2019)

maivtoan said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> As you said. I did
> 1, Uninstall BS, clear something, restart PC
> 2, Install BS
> ...

Click to collapse



Check BSTweaker 5.14.1. 




vjb10 said:


> Why adb is disabled?

Click to collapse



Reboot PC. Send me a log file.


----------



## maivtoan (Jun 14, 2019)

when use 5.14.1, after root, can not run bluestack throw bst





https:// ibb.co/c3JmJtN


```
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:33:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.32.90.1001:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:33:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.14.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: Error
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: Error
GUID: 03000200-0400-0500-0006-000700080009
IMEI: 440690747232668
AndroidID: 15742E48457C04D4
WiFiMAC: C9:00:6B:BA:C8:94
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.32.90.1001
Client Version 4.32.90.1001

6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Ready:TabSettings:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.32.90.1001 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=optr OEMFEATURES=2243585 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=6466200e-4acb-0cbe-abdb-e3fb459e6d34 caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=8ca41552-5992-42b5-b039-c91be35a966e WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2400:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Ready:TabConfig:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Ready:TabUtils:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
6/14/2019 10:06:42 AM:Info:Get Info:True
6/14/2019 10:06:44 AM:51:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 14, 2019)

maivtoan said:


> when use 5.14.1, after root, can not run bluestack throw bst
> 
> 
> https:// ibb.co/c3JmJtN

Click to collapse



I don't know what is it.  Reinstall BS and try again


----------



## vjb10 (Jun 15, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Check BSTweaker 5.14.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot PC. Send me a log file.

Click to collapse




Log attached


----------



## vjb10 (Jun 19, 2019)

vjb10 said:


> Log attached

Click to collapse



any help?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 19, 2019)

vjb10 said:


> any help?

Click to collapse



I see you ran the second instance (Android_1.)
At first I need log of run the first Instance (Android). Do you have any other emulators? Run Task manager. Doesn`t it contain processes such adb.exe?


----------



## vjb10 (Jun 19, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> I see you ran the second instance (Android_1.)
> At first I need log of run the first Instance (Android). Do you have any other emulators? Run Task manager. Doesn`t it contain processes such adb.exe?

Click to collapse



Ok, this log is from first instance now. Also adb.exe doesn't show up on task manager. I also have LDplayer emulator.
Thanks for help


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 26, 2019)

vjb10 said:


> Ok, this log is from first instance now. Also adb.exe doesn't show up on task manager. I also have LDplayer emulator.
> Thanks for help

Click to collapse



I have no idea.
Close BSTweaker, run BlueStacks, wait for loading it. Run command prompt (Win + R - cmd)

```
cd "C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\"
hd-adb kill-server
hd-adb devices
hd-adb connect 127.0.0.1:5555
```


----------



## Vakaria (Jun 27, 2019)

Anatoly79, this may sound as a very niche thing, but is it possible to add option to turn off all logging in bluestakcs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2019)

This is a great tool
I changed successfully IMEI / Android ID:
Can you guide me to create 2 different BlueStacks?
or guide me to backup the first BlueStacks so that I can work with the second BlueStacks and restore the first BlueStacks when needed


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok trying to root Bluestacks 4 and this is what its telling me


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 2, 2019)

Montisaquadeis said:


> Ok trying to root Bluestacks 4 and this is what its telling me

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
Enable log. Lock - Unlock - Patch. And send me the log file.


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Jul 2, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
> Enable log. Lock - Unlock - Patch. And send me the log file.

Click to collapse



Here you go one log file off me trying to lock it


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 2, 2019)

Montisaquadeis said:


> Here you go one log file off me trying to lock it

Click to collapse



It`s a very strange error.
Delete the file F:\Bluestacks\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi manually. Enable log and try unlock - patch again.


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 2, 2019)

*Unable to change IMEI / android id of instances.*

Hi Anatoly79,

I have successfully changed IMEI and android id for bluestacks instance 0 by editing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\SYSTEM_GUID. but unable to do the same for other instances. I am using bluestacks 3.7 and BS 5.14. Kindly help.

Thanks,
Contentcomp.


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 2, 2019)

new bluestacks version 4.100.20.1001. Please update bstweaker to support. Thank you.


----------



## Montisaquadeis (Jul 2, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> It`s a very strange error.
> Delete the file F:\Bluestacks\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi manually. Enable log and try unlock - patch again.

Click to collapse



Deleting it seems ot have fixed the issue completely and I am now rooted


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 3, 2019)

contentcomp said:


> Hi Anatoly79,
> 
> I have successfully changed IMEI and android id for bluestacks instance 0 by editing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Config\SYSTEM_GUID. but unable to do the same for other instances. I am using bluestacks 3.7 and BS 5.14. Kindly help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is only one GUID for all instances


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2019)

please help me
Can you guide me to create 2 different BlueStacks?
or guide me to backup the first BlueStacks so that I can work with the second BlueStacks and restore the first BlueStacks when needed


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 5, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> please help me
> Can you guide me to create 2 different BlueStacks?
> or guide me to backup the first BlueStacks so that I can work with the second BlueStacks and restore the first BlueStacks when needed

Click to collapse



I don`t understand what you want. Backup the first, work with the second, but restore the first. 
Try to make a copy of the folders c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\ and c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android_1\. It contains all data. 
Don`t use Bluestacks` built-in function backup/restore. It doesn`t backup/restore Root.vdi. BlueStacks will not start after restore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don`t understand what you want. Backup the first, work with the second, but restore the first.
> Try to make a copy of the folders c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\ and c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android_1\. It contains all data.
> Don`t use Bluestacks` built-in function backup/restore. It doesn`t backup/restore Root.vdi. BlueStacks will not start after restore.

Click to collapse



I tried backing up all BlueStacks folders in  c:\ProgramData and creating a second BlueStacks completely different from the first BlueStacks
but when I copy the first BlueStacks backup, it does not show the first BlueStacks parameter, it shows the second BlueStacks parameter.
Do the following to fix this problem


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 6, 2019)

*Unable to change imei and android id.*

Hi

I am using bstweaker 5.14.1 and bluestacks 4.90.0.1046.

I am trying to change imei and android id from bs tweaker experimental manual settings. I have installed an app "device id" in bluestacks emulator. The imei which i change is getting reflected in tweaker but are not getting reflected in device id app while android id getting changed in getting reflected in both tweaker and bluestacks. Screenshots attached. Why is this happneing? Is it a bug?

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 6, 2019)

contentcomp said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using bstweaker 5.14.1 and bluestacks 4.90.0.1046.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
Enable log. Click Unpatch, Patch, Random, Apply, Restart BS. Send me the log file.


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 6, 2019)

*Unnable to change imei.*



Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2
> Enable log. Click Unpatch, Patch, Random, Apply, Restart BS. Send me the log file.

Click to collapse



Thanks Anatoly79 for taking this up.

Please find the log below for Unpatch -> Patch -> Random -> Apply -> Restart BS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06-07-2019 10:29:01:32:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
06-07-2019 10:29:01:32:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
06-07-2019 10:29:02:32:UnPatch:framework:False
06-07-2019 10:30:27:34:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
06-07-2019 10:30:27:34:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:35:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if="/system/framework/services.jar" of="/system/framework/services.jar.bak":0+1 records in
0+1 records out
310 bytes (310 B) copied, 0.004661 s, 65 K/s:True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:34:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/system/framework/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}:7336444:True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:34:Free space:7164MB:True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:36:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if="/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/Tmp/.tmp.352D08" of="/system/framework/services.jar":0+1 records in
0+1 records out
3080965 bytes (2.9 M) copied, 0.059280 s, 50 M/s:True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:34:Copy:services.jarK:True
06-07-2019 10:30:28:34atch:framework:True
06-07-2019 10:31:04:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/etc/init.sh | grep -c 'bst.imei':0:True
06-07-2019 10:31:04:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
06-07-2019 10:31:04:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
06-07-2019 10:31:04:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 sed -i '1s/^/setprop bst.imei 442961959759845
/' /system/etc/init.sh::True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 setprop bst.imei 442961959759845::True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:Set:IMEI:442961959759845:True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/etc/init.sh | grep -c 'android_id':0:True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
06-07-2019 10:31:05:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 sed -i '1s/^/settings put secure android_id 3E7272AA74A24C77
/' /system/etc/init.sh::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 settings put secure android_id 3E7272AA74A24C77::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/etc/init.sh | grep -c 'ro.bst.device.android_id':0:True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 sed -i '1s/^/setprop ro.bst.device.android_id 3E7272AA74A24C77
/' /system/etc/init.sh::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 setprop ro.bst.device.android_id 3E7272AA74A24C77::True
06-07-2019 10:31:06:Set:Android Id:3E7272AA74A24C77:True
06-07-2019 10:31:40:Ready:TabMain:True
06-07-2019 10:31:47:38:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
06-07-2019 10:31:55:38:Full Stop:True
06-07-2019 10:31:56:AdbTcp:No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:5037:False
06-07-2019 10:31:59:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
06-07-2019 10:32:02:40:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
06-07-2019 10:32:02:40:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
06-07-2019 10:32:03:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
06-07-2019 10:32:06:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
06-07-2019 10:32:06:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 6, 2019)

contentcomp said:


> Thanks Anatoly79 for taking this up.
> 
> Please find the log below for Unpatch -> Patch -> Random -> Apply -> Restart BS
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



What Android ID and IMEI does Device ID app show now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2019)

*create 2 different BlueStacks*

Can you guide me to create 2 different BlueStacks?
I tried backing up all BlueStacks folders in c:\ProgramData and creating a second BlueStacks completely different from the first BlueStacks
But when I copied the BlueStacks backup first back to c: ProgramData it does not show the first BlueStacks parameter, it shows the second BlueStacks parameter.
Do the following to fix this problem


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Can you guide me to create 2 different BlueStacks?

Click to collapse



BlueStacks Multi-Instance Manager


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 7, 2019)

*Unable to change imei.*

Hi 

I am running bluestacks version 4.90.0.1046 and bs tweaker 5.14.1. I have rooted bluestacks and have been running bs tweaker to change IMEI and Android id.

The bluestacks runs fine for 1-2 times since launch but after that it does not start and throws and error "could not start the engine". I have tried everything to get this fixed but this problem remains. Kindly suggest the way out.






BluestacksUI.log:

2019-07-07 22:08:30.918 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: BOOT_STAGE: Client starting
2019-07-07 22:08:30.982 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: In Application_Startup
2019-07-07 22:08:31.884 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: Attempting to load Oem.cfg from path: C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\Oem.cfg
2019-07-07 22:08:31.904 33060:00000005 (Bluestacks) INFO: BOOT_STAGE: Starting player
2019-07-07 22:08:31.908 33060:00000005 (Bluestacks) INFO: Loading cfg from : C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bst_config
2019-07-07 22:08:31.908 33060:00000005 (Bluestacks) INFO: Loading Oem Settings from C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bst_config
2019-07-07 22:08:31.956 33060:00000005 (Bluestacks) INFO: Starting Frontend for vm: Android with args: Android -h
2019-07-07 22:08:31.968 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: Successfully populated English strings
2019-07-07 22:08:32.108 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) WARNING: Returning a null image for promotion.jpg
2019-07-07 22:08:32.124 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: vikramTest: Loading PromotionObject Settings from C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\Promo\bst_promotion
2019-07-07 22:08:32.260 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) INFO: vikramTest: Done loading promotionObject.
2019-07-07 22:08:32.423 33060:00000001 (Bluestacks) WARNING: Full image path marked true for image: moreapps
2019-07-07 22:08:33.214 33060:00000008 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:08:33.890 33060:00000012 (Bluestacks) INFO: Server listening on port 2871
2019-07-07 22:08:34.287 33060:00000015 (Bluestacks) INFO: Request received /changeOrientaion
2019-07-07 22:08:35.985 33060:00000018 (Bluestacks) INFO: Setting trim memory duration to: 15000
2019-07-07 22:08:35.993 33060:00000006 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending GET to https://cloud.bluestacks.com/grm/files
2019-07-07 22:08:35.994 33060:00000010 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/guestorientation
2019-07-07 22:08:36.061 33060:00000008 (Bluestacks) INFO: Operating system details: Windows 10 64-bit
2019-07-07 22:08:36.530 33060:00000008 (Bluestacks) INFO: Response received for check for update: 
{"update_available": "false", "success": "false"}
2019-07-07 22:09:03.478 33060:00000008 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.590 33060:00000013 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.590 33060:0000000A (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.595 33060:00000014 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/sendGlWindowSize
2019-07-07 22:09:15.756 33060:00000010 (Bluestacks) ERROR: Exception in sending GuestOrientation to android: System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive. ---> System.IO.IOException: Unable to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
   at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   at System.Net.PooledStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   at System.Net.Connection.SyncRead(HttpWebRequest request, Boolean userRetrievedStream, Boolean probeRead)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at BlueStacks.Common.BstHttpClient.PostInternal(String url, Dictionary`2 data, Dictionary`2 headers, Boolean gzip, Int32 timeout, String vmId)
   at BlueStacks.Common.BstHttpClient.PostWithRetries(String url, Dictionary`2 data, Dictionary`2 headers, Boolean gzip, Int32 retries, Int32 sleepTimeMSecs, Int32 timeout, String vmName)
   at BlueStacks.Common.BstHttpClient.Post(String url, Dictionary`2 data, Dictionary`2 headers, Boolean gzip, String vmName, Int32 timeout, Int32 retries, Int32 sleepTimeMSec)
   at BlueStacks.Common.HTTPUtils.SendHTTPRequest(String url, Dictionary`2 data, String vmName, Int32 timeout, Dictionary`2 headers, Boolean printResponse, Int32 retries, Int32 sleepTimeMSec)
   at BlueStacks.BlueStacksUI.MainWindow.SendOrientationChangeToAndroid(Boolean isPortrait)
2019-07-07 22:10:14.852 33060:00000006 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:10:14.852 33060:00000013 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/sendGlWindowSize
2019-07-07 22:10:17.427 33060:00000013 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:14:18.712 33060:00000015 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:14:18.712 33060:00000013 (Bluestacks) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2882/enableGamepad

Player.log:

2019-07-07 22:08:32.120 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Starting Android VM
2019-07-07 22:08:32.124 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Setting CurrentEngineState: plus
2019-07-07 22:08:32.132 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: setting GlValue to 3
2019-07-07 22:08:32.132 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Registered Path: C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\BstkC.dll
2019-07-07 22:08:32.132 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Installed Path: C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\BstkC.dll
2019-07-07 22:08:32.132 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Start
2019-07-07 22:08:32.136 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: EnterStateStarting
2019-07-07 22:08:32.140 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Connect
2019-07-07 22:08:32.156 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Version: 2.1.24
2019-07-07 22:08:32.156 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: StartMachineAsync -> Android
2019-07-07 22:08:32.164 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: StartMachine_Begin
2019-07-07 22:08:32.172 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Attempting to update bootparam for EngineState=plus
2019-07-07 22:08:32.172 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: BootParam added/updated
2019-07-07 22:08:32.172 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: InternalOpenMachine
2019-07-07 22:08:32.188 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Setting machine memory to 4096 
2019-07-07 22:08:32.192 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Overriding VCPUs(8) from registry
2019-07-07 22:08:32.224 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: StartMachine_Tick
2019-07-07 22:08:32.224 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: IsPowerOperationPending
2019-07-07 22:08:32.320 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Attempting to load Oem.cfg from path: C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Oem.cfg
2019-07-07 22:08:32.367 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Successfully populated English strings
2019-07-07 22:08:32.371 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending request for setkeyboardlayout with data : 
2019-07-07 22:08:32.371 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: key : keyboardlayout value : en-IN
2019-07-07 22:08:32.375 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Launching agent
2019-07-07 22:08:32.383 22704:00000011 (HD-AUDIO) INFO: 00007614: In AudioCommandHandlerThread tid 30228
2019-07-07 22:08:32.384 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:08:32.439 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: InitScreen()
2019-07-07 22:08:32.448 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: Successfully initialized Imap, configFolder C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\InputMapper, userConfigFolder C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\UserData\InputMapper\UserFiles
2019-07-07 22:08:32.448 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: Guest width 1600, guest height 900
2019-07-07 22:08:32.450 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: InflectionPoints ->
2019-07-07 22:08:32.451 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: 0.000000, 0.000000
2019-07-07 22:08:32.451 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: 0.430008, 1.070267
2019-07-07 22:08:32.451 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: 1.250000, 4.140625
2019-07-07 22:08:32.451 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: 3.860001, 18.984375
2019-07-07 22:08:32.451 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: 40.000000, 443.750000
2019-07-07 22:08:32.453 22704:00000014 (IMAPSERVER) INFO: 00006488: Server waiting for client connection
2019-07-07 22:08:32.455 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: the android oem feature bits are2243585
2019-07-07 22:08:32.463 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Starting Gps Locator
2019-07-07 22:08:32.464 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: BOOT_STAGE: Starting Android boot now
2019-07-07 22:08:32.464 22704:00000016 (HD-Player) INFO: Inside Start GpsLocator
2019-07-07 22:08:32.464 22704:00000016 (HD-Player) INFO: Checking if Gps Enabled
2019-07-07 22:08:32.464 22704:00000015 (HD-Player) INFO: Starting accelerometer sensor thread
2019-07-07 22:08:32.465 22704:00000017 (HD-Player) INFO: Setting trim memory duration to: 15000
2019-07-07 22:08:32.465 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: In PrintingGraphicsInfo
2019-07-07 22:08:32.466 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: Inside LaunchGpsLocator
2019-07-07 22:08:32.466 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: CoInitializeEx Succeeded
2019-07-07 22:08:32.466 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Opengl.Init(4786176, 0, -1073741455, 1600, 900)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.468 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: GLMode: 1
2019-07-07 22:08:32.468 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Initializing System Renderer
2019-07-07 22:08:32.469 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: CoCreateInstance Succeeded
2019-07-07 22:08:32.469 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: Registring LatLongReport
2019-07-07 22:08:32.470 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: 
Status Changed
2019-07-07 22:08:32.470 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: 
Initializing Report
2019-07-07 22:08:32.470 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: PgaReadRegConfigDWORD(Software\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Config\GlPort) = 3901
2019-07-07 22:08:32.488 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: 
Status Changed
2019-07-07 22:08:32.488 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: 
Gps Locator Running
2019-07-07 22:08:32.491 22704:00000016 (HD-GpsLocator) INFO: 00002B3C: Successfully Registered
2019-07-07 22:08:32.497 22704:00000004 (HD-Player) INFO: Got FrontendStatusUpdate response: {"success": true, "reason": ""}
2019-07-07 22:08:32.515 22704:00000007 (HD-Player) INFO: Server listening on port 2882
2019-07-07 22:08:32.522 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Will send command: 10.0.2.2:2882 to setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:08:32.522 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:08:32.731 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: StartMachine_Tick
2019-07-07 22:08:32.731 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: IsPowerOperationPending
2019-07-07 22:08:32.732 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: StartMachine_End
2019-07-07 22:08:32.732 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: CompletePowerOperation
2019-07-07 22:08:32.734 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Start callback -> True
2019-07-07 22:08:32.734 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: EnterStateWaitingForNetwork
2019-07-07 22:08:32.735 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: State machine has started -> True
2019-07-07 22:08:32.735 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: Waiting for signal from user
2019-07-07 22:08:32.735 22704:00000006 (HD-Player) INFO: WaitForTermination
2019-07-07 22:08:32.745 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: EnterStateRunning
2019-07-07 22:08:32.747 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Applying network rules:
2019-07-07 22:08:32.749 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: the port number tried is 5555
2019-07-07 22:08:32.751 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Adding network redirect True guestPort(5555) hostPort(5555)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.759 22704:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Old engine was plus
2019-07-07 22:08:32.760 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Bst 5555 Port Updated to 5555
2019-07-07 22:08:32.762 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: the port number tried is 6666
2019-07-07 22:08:32.762 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Adding network redirect True guestPort(6666) hostPort(6666)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.775 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Bst 6666 Port Updated to 6666
2019-07-07 22:08:32.777 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: the port number tried is 7777
2019-07-07 22:08:32.777 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Adding network redirect True guestPort(7777) hostPort(7777)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.782 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Bst 7777 Port Updated to 7777
2019-07-07 22:08:32.784 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: the port number tried is 9999
2019-07-07 22:08:32.784 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Adding network redirect True guestPort(9999) hostPort(9999)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.788 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Bst Android Port Updated to 9999
2019-07-07 22:08:32.790 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: the port number tried is 12000
2019-07-07 22:08:32.790 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Adding network redirect False guestPort(12000) hostPort(12000)
2019-07-07 22:08:32.793 22704:00000008 (HD-Player) INFO: Setting hostforwardsensorport
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: data being posted: 
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: os_version Value: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: os_arch Value: 64-bit
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: processor_vendor Value: GenuineIntel
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: processor Value: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: gpu Value: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
Intel(R) HD Graphics 630
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: gpu_vendor Value: NVIDIA
Intel(R)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: driver_version Value: 23.21.13.9125
23.20.16.4973
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: driver_date Value: 20180316000000.000000-000
20180228000000.000000-000
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: oem_manufacturer Value: Dell
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: oem_model Value: Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: bst_oem Value: bgp
2019-07-07 22:08:33.184 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Key: guid Value: 49ccca94-495f-728a-fe47-c3427ac7b5fe
2019-07-07 22:08:33.265 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: Create context version=3
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_VENDOR = Google Inc.
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_RENDERER = ANGLE (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Direct3D11 vs_5_0 ps_5_0)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_VERSION = OpenGL ES 3.0 (ANGLE 2.1.0.ee5ff0087fe1)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION = OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.00 (ANGLE 2.1.0.ee5ff0087fe1)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_EXT_debug_marker
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_EGL_image
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_EGL_image_external
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_depth32
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_depth_texture
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_element_index_uint
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_texture_float
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_texture_float_linear
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_texture_half_float
2019-07-07 22:08:33.267 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear
2019-07-07 22:08:33.268 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: PgaReadRegConfigDWORD(Software\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Config\FenceSyncType) = 1
2019-07-07 22:08:33.300 22704:00000019 (PGA) INFO: 00005DD8: Max GLES version: Opengl ES 3.0
2019-07-07 22:08:33.322 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Calling GetPgaServerInitStatus
2019-07-07 22:08:33.325 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: GlVendor: Google Inc.
2019-07-07 22:08:33.325 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: GlRenderer: ANGLE (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Direct3D11 vs_5_0 ps_5_0)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.325 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: GlVersion: OpenGL ES 3.0 (ANGLE 2.1.0.ee5ff0087fe1)
2019-07-07 22:08:33.326 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: BOOT_STAGE: Gl Init success
2019-07-07 22:08:33.327 22704:0000001F (HD-Player) INFO: value of gl3 is ..1
2019-07-07 22:08:33.329 22704:00000001 (IMAP) INFO: 00007D7C: GL Width 1312, GL height 738
2019-07-07 22:08:33.330 22704:00000001 (HD-Player) INFO: Done Opengl.Init
2019-07-07 22:08:33.340 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:33.515 22704:0000001C (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:08:33.746 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /switchOrientation
2019-07-07 22:08:33.748 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Changing orientation to 0
2019-07-07 22:08:33.748 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Got orientation change notification for 0
2019-07-07 22:08:33.751 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: ShouldEmulatePortraitMode => True
2019-07-07 22:08:33.751 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Not doing anything as current orientation is same as orientation requested
2019-07-07 22:08:33.751 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:2871/changeOrientaion
2019-07-07 22:08:34.381 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:34.383 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Checking if guest booted or not for 2147483647 retries
2019-07-07 22:08:34.383 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:34.614 22704:00000005 (HD-Player) INFO: Computed GUID: 2aec1295-25ec-1dfa-17bb-2bfbb63f3e85
2019-07-07 22:08:35.087 22704:00000021 (HD-Player) INFO: Checking if generated id present in %temp%
2019-07-07 22:08:35.087 22704:00000021 (HD-Player) INFO: %TEMP% = C:\Users\NIMITG~1\AppData\Local\Temp
2019-07-07 22:08:35.087 22704:00000021 (HD-Player) INFO: Detected generated id %temp%: d6846d14-5b88-47ad-a6a7-704f7c7f01a8
2019-07-07 22:08:35.427 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:36.428 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:37.480 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:38.481 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:39.513 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:40.514 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:41.564 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:42.565 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:43.585 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:44.587 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:45.632 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:46.633 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:47.667 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:48.667 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:49.756 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:50.757 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:51.797 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:52.799 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:53.863 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:54.864 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:55.889 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:56.890 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:57.939 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:08:58.661 22704:0000001F (HD-AUDIO) INFO: 00007524: In PlaybackBufDoneThread tid 29988
2019-07-07 22:08:58.662 22704:00000005 (HD-AUDIO) INFO: 00004F8C: In CaptureDataAvailableThread tid 20364
2019-07-07 22:08:58.941 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:08:59.979 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:09:00.981 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:02.010 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:09:03.011 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:03.496 22704:00000018 (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.623 22704:0000001E (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.630 22704:0000000A (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /enableGamepad
2019-07-07 22:09:03.697 22704:0000001C (HD-Player) INFO: Request received /sendGlWindowSize
2019-07-07 22:09:04.172 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The operation has timed out
2019-07-07 22:09:05.173 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:05.427 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:06.429 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:06.591 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:07.591 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:07.748 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:08.749 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:08.963 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:09.654 22704:00000004 (PGA) INFO: 00007970: New SOCKET connection: /system/bin/surfaceflinger (pid 1710, tid 1710)
2019-07-07 22:09:09.965 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:09.996 22704:00000004 (PGA) INFO: 00007970: Create context version=2
2019-07-07 22:09:10.196 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:11.197 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:11.618 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:12.619 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:12.807 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:13.306 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) ERROR: Exception in SendRequest for setWindowsFrontendAddr: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:13.338 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) ERROR: Exception in SendRequest for setkeyboardlayout: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:13.807 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:14.059 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:14.308 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:09:14.338 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:09:14.761 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) ERROR: Exception in SendRequest for setWindowsFrontendAddr: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:14.853 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) ERROR: Exception in SendRequest for setkeyboardlayout: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:15.059 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:15.261 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:15.762 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:09:15.855 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:09:16.263 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:16.447 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:17.039 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:09:17.142 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:09:17.448 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:17.646 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:18.159 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:09:18.275 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:09:18.648 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
2019-07-07 22:09:18.753 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-07-07 22:09:19.267 22704:0000001A (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-07-07 22:09:19.391 22704:00000010 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to http://127.0.0.1:9999/setkeyboardlayout
2019-07-07 22:09:19.754 22704:00000020 (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to http://127.0.0.1:9999/ping

Thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 8, 2019)

contentcomp said:


> Hi
> I am running bluestacks version 4.90.0.1046 and bs tweaker 5.14.1. I have rooted bluestacks and have been running bs tweaker to change IMEI and Android id.
> The bluestacks runs fine for 1-2 times since launch but after that it does not start and throws and error "could not start the engine". I have tried everything to get this fixed but this problem remains. Kindly suggest the way out.

Click to collapse



Try to install new version of BlueStacks 4.100 over existing or uninstall and install again. Use Backup on the future.

Use the function attach file for log.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks Multi-Instance Manager

Click to collapse



I only see create multiple profiles/copies of BlueStacks 2 in version bstweaker 2 and 3
later versions I no longer see them


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 8, 2019)

*Unable to work with Bluestacks 4.100*



Anatoly79 said:


> Try to install new version of BlueStacks 4.100 over existing or uninstall and install again. Use Backup on the future.
> 
> Use the function attach file for log.

Click to collapse



Hi Anatoly79,

I am facing the same issue with Bluestacks 4.100 as well. On rooting and setting up the bluestacks everythings work fine but after a couple of restarts Bluestacks hangs. Player.log of bluestacks attached. Logs attached.

Kindly suggest.

Correct start:
https://boxfish.in/screenshots/BS%20player.log%20correct%20start.txt

Incorrect Start:
https://boxfish.in/screenshots/BS%20player.log%20incorrect%20start.txt

Thanks.


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 9, 2019)

new bs4 version 4.110.0.1081. need update to bstweaker. thank you


----------



## contentcomp (Jul 10, 2019)

*Unable to change imei and android id programatically.*



contentcomp said:


> Hi Anatoly79,
> 
> I am facing the same issue with Bluestacks 4.100 as well. On rooting and setting up the bluestacks everythings work fine but after a couple of restarts Bluestacks hangs. Player.log of bluestacks attached. Logs attached.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Anatoly79,

Can I programatically change android id and imei in bluestacks (any version)? If there is a premium version of bluestacks which can accomplish this then let me know.

Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 11, 2019)

new bluestacks version 4.120.0.1040 Please update support for bstweaker. thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 11, 2019)

cgx47275 said:


> new bluestacks version 4.120.0.1040 Please update support for bstweaker. thank you

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 4.120.0.1040 works crytically unstable. I`ll waiting for a new version.


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 11, 2019)

*old version*



Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks 4.120.0.1040 works crytically unstable. I`ll waiting for a new version.

Click to collapse



any errors for bs version 4.110.0.1081?


----------



## Lilmouse (Jul 14, 2019)

bstweaker website appears to be down.


----------



## AriaOfSorrow (Jul 14, 2019)

cgx47275 said:


> any errors for bs version 4.110.0.1081?

Click to collapse



I've been using that version for a couple of days now, and it seems fine.


----------



## Karolis LTU (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79 so as I said got DMM version of BS Player and BS Tweaker and it's working perfect for file browser but I can't install any File Browser and access home screen more over root it so I would like to know is it would be able to have app installer inside BS Tweaker or somehow other way. Also the root option and exposed installer from utilites tab or somewhere eldo doesn't work for DMM version. If you would need dome help or feedback I would be more than happy to help you in any way you need.


----------



## soapbox73 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello @Anatoly79, any chance to add ARGENTINA to the list of countries? Is there anything I can provide you with so you can add it? Great work and thanks for your support.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 18, 2019)

soapbox73 said:


> Hello @Anatoly79, any chance to add ARGENTINA to the list of countries? Is there anything I can provide you with so you can add it? Great work and thanks for your support.

Click to collapse



No problem.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78862039&postcount=911
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79029655&postcount=920


----------



## soapbox73 (Jul 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> No problem.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78862039&postcount=911
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79029655&postcount=920

Click to collapse




722320 - Claro - 895431
722010 - Movistar - 895407
722341 - Personal - 895434

Thanks! Please let me know if these will be sync online or will be available on your next release. Best.


----------



## Lilmouse (Jul 18, 2019)

*BS Tweaker site down*

Hi @Anatoly79 Is there anywhere I can download BSTweaker while the website is down?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 18, 2019)

soapbox73 said:


> 722320 - Claro - 895431
> 722010 - Movistar - 895407
> 722341 - Personal - 895434
> Thanks! Please let me know if these will be sync online or will be available on your next release. Best.

Click to collapse



Unpack the file phones.zip and place phones.mdb into the folder Utils



Lilmouse said:


> Hi @Anatoly79 Is there anywhere I can download BSTweaker while the website is down?

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZdzhaZnVqeU1vd2s


----------



## soapbox73 (Jul 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Unpack the file phones.zip and place phones.mdb into the folder Utils
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B1ef6n6F8HSZdzhaZnVqeU1vd2s

Click to collapse



Man, you're awesome. All working! Thanks so much!


----------



## Miladk86 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79, if possible please add IRAN to the list of countries too, here are the required information (provider lists):

43235 - MTN/IranCell
43211 - MCI/TCI

I don't know how to get the serial numbers of the providers...


----------



## darshitmandavia (Jul 21, 2019)

*not able to load BS Twekr*

i would attach the screen shot


----------



## Miladk86 (Jul 24, 2019)

Miladk86 said:


> Hi @Anatoly79, if possible please add IRAN to the list of countries too, here are the required information (provider lists):
> 
> 43235 - MTN/IranCell
> 43211 - MCI/TCI
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone knows how to get the serial numbers of the providers?


----------



## Mop123 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey, will there be any chances for xposed fix in the newer bluestacks version?


----------



## lucius100 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, can you help why bluestack on my pc hard to boot ?
If I open bluestacks, it will stuck on starting bluestacks, please wait, then after a while it show could not start engine, I must close and open for almost 10-20 times for it to boot into the system. 
I tried bluestack 4, 3, 3N, all of them give me the same results.


----------



## Obamu (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi! does this work on MSI App player? https://www.msi.com/Landing/appplayer


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 27, 2019)

lucius100 said:


> Hi, can you help why bluestack on my pc hard to boot ?
> If I open bluestacks, it will stuck on starting bluestacks, please wait, then after a while it show could not start engine, I must close and open for almost 10-20 times for it to boot into the system.
> I tried bluestack 4, 3, 3N, all of them give me the same results.

Click to collapse



for official bluestacks support. please join official bluestacks discord channel 
https://discord.gg/HtbpCmp

Please do not speak or mention bstweaker though as it is not allowed


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 28, 2019)

Obamu said:


> Hi! does this work on MSI App player? https://www.msi.com/Landing/appplayer

Click to collapse



msi player is reskin of bluestacks. not updated regularly like bluestacks. avoid and uninstall


----------



## lucius100 (Jul 28, 2019)

cgx47275 said:


> for official bluestacks support. please join official bluestacks discord channel
> https://discord.gg/HtbpCmp
> 
> Please do not speak or mention bstweaker though as it is not allowed

Click to collapse



Haha, I just uninstalled it. I ask there before, but nobody was active there, discord is a gamer chat room in the first place, it's so dumb to use support in discord. Better use email feedback or forum so they can get back to us.


----------



## gergeo (Jul 28, 2019)

hi all!cant load an app called iview HD.i press on the app it shows for millisecond(so fast) black screen and back to home.tried bluestacks 2,3.4 etc..same problem...


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 28, 2019)

lucius100 said:


> Haha, I just uninstalled it. I ask there before, but nobody was active there, discord is a gamer chat room in the first place, it's so dumb to use support in discord. Better use email feedback or forum so they can get back to us.

Click to collapse



maybe you went to wrong channel in discord. you are dumb not to use official support from there


----------



## cgx47275 (Jul 31, 2019)

new bluestacks version 4.120.0.1081. please update to support bs tweaker . thank you


----------



## K0media (Aug 1, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.14.3) beta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm interested in translating it to Brazilian Portuguese. How should I proceed? Did you host the strings in an online platform so we can do it easily or we'll have to do it manually?


----------



## iieeann (Aug 1, 2019)

Is there a tweak to force restore newer version bluestacks backup to older version bluestacks? I am stucked with 4.120 unstable version and forgot to backup before updating.


----------



## K0media (Aug 1, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> You can`t install Xposed without root. You do not need to patch for xposed before you install root.
> 
> Reinstall BlueStacks.
> At first you need to install Root.
> ...

Click to collapse



Talking about this, I have some questions... I've been looking for answers, but nothing so far.

1. In the latest version of BS Tweaker (5.14.3 beta - at this time I'm typing) I don't see the Xposed flashing function on the Tweaker itself.
2. Why did you remove it?
3. On the video you provided above, you're using v5.7.1, and not newer versions. Did you remove that feature on purpose because it was leading to a lot of problems?
4. Any chance to get it back to the future versions of the BS Tweaker?
5. Should I use BS client v4.30 or v4.32 (as you mentioned in a previous reply) and BS Tweaker v5.7.1 along to get Xposed working? Is it the only way to do that right now?

Thanks for all the hard work. I'm just looking forward to use some Xposed modules, but I need to make sure things will work fine with the things I have to download (or I already did).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 1, 2019)

K0media said:


> Talking about this, I have some questions... I've been looking for

Click to collapse



Use BlueStacks 4.32 and the latest Bstweaker. I do not know how to run xposed on BS 4.4+

___

I have unkown trouble with xda forum. I cant login from pc even over vpn.
 I will answer to all  later


----------



## kenth_kristoffer (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm running bluestacks version 4.110.0.3101 with bstweaker 51440.
Right now my bluestacks won't start if I patch it with the "Promo" helper funtion.
Any ideas?


----------



## cgx47275 (Aug 14, 2019)

Can you please update bstweaker to support new bluestacks 64 bit version 4.110.0.4004. thank you


----------



## cgx47275 (Aug 15, 2019)

I managed to root previous critically unstable version 4.120.0.1040 using bstweaker 5.14.5. no errors currently


----------



## mahalata (Aug 16, 2019)

Is there a way to migrate the data from Bluestacks 32-bit to the 64-bit version?


----------



## cgx47275 (Aug 22, 2019)

new bluestacks version 4.130.0.1049


----------



## Mh401 (Aug 22, 2019)

How to use magisk modules in bluestacks?

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

DRM is not supported in bluestacks is there any way that we can use it?


----------



## u-n-k-n-o-w-n (Sep 1, 2019)

***


----------



## NovaProspekt (Sep 2, 2019)

*Spanish translation*

I just made a spanish translation of the BSTweaker, can I send it to you?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 2, 2019)

NovaProspekt said:


> I just made a spanish translation of the BSTweaker, can I send it to you?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course. You can attach a file to the post or use any file hosting. I will add the translation in the future release. 
Many thanks


----------



## drifter37 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some help with an issue that started today. This forum / thread is one of the few (very few) options I got from google when inputing what I got in my bluestacks log. I apologize for not responding with a direct related topic (i'm not a dev), but I got a very similar case on failing to initialize bluestack's engine as one of you did and reported some pages back.

This is what happened:
I use bluestacks for a multitude of purposes. During one session, I had to close my laptop and use it in other place, but it shut down when I did it, so I guess windows restarted while bluestacks was on. It already happened other times and I never had a problem with it. However, during this time, when I turned on my pc again, I got stuck in the engine initialization process on bluestacks. I get this continuous message when I look into the player logs:

2019-09-04 17:14:11.179 11136:0000001B (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
2019-09-04 17:14:12.148 11136:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to htt p://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
2019-09-04 17:14:12.180 11136:0000001B (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to htt p://127.0.0.1:9999/ping

These 3 lines repeat undefenitely until I get the message 'Could not start the engine'.

I already tried:

Tweaking the config options with open gl and directx, as well as with RAM allocation;
Turning antivirus off;
Restarting my Pc;
Doing a backup (after this happened) and later reinstalling bluestacks with the newer version. In this case, it does initialize correctly and I can resume usage, but I have to reinstall all apps again and thus I'd lose all my previous logins, also I wouldn't be able to recover most of them because they're tied to that specific emulated android.
If I select to recover my backup folder with the fresh installed bluestacks, it does recognize all my previous apps (and probably my login credentials as well), but it gets stuck in the initialization process again with the same log message, so this problem, whatever it is, was saved inside my backup.

Since I can't simply start from 0 with a fresh installed bluestacks without losing a lot of data, I need help finding a way to get the backed up bluestacks to work again, bypassing this problem identified in the log message.

Can you help me, please?


----------



## pauL0z (Sep 6, 2019)

Calculate values is missing on the "Settings Tab" although the Android Id and IMEI is changeable from "Config Tab" i don't see any option how to change "WIFI MAC Address"  , 
"Hardware Serial" and "IP". Some apps that i still use identified me although i change IMEI and Android ID from settings tab. Please add those feature. Thanks bro keep it up.


----------



## tweet_green_av (Sep 6, 2019)

*установка Xposed Framework в BlueStacks 4*

@Anatoly79 В видеоинструкции по установке Xposed Framework в BlueStacks 4 есть кнопки *Patch* и *UnPatch* в разделе *Xposed (Experimental)* на вкладке *Полезное*. Но я установил последнюю версию BS Tweaker и, сделав всё по видеоинструкции, успешно установив перед этим root также по видеоинструкции, не нашёл вышеупомянутого раздела с теми кнопками. На их месте ничего нет. Может, есть список совместимых версий BS 4, для которых этот раздел доступен, а для других версий — нет? Тогда где найти этот список?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2019)

drifter37 said:


> 2019-09-04 17:14:11.179 11136:0000001B (HD-Player) INFO: Guest not booted yet.The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive.
> 2019-09-04 17:14:12.148 11136:0000000B (HD-Player) INFO: Sending POST to htt p://127.0.0.1:9999/setWindowsFrontendAddr
> 2019-09-04 17:14:12.180 11136:0000001B (HD-Player) INFO: Sending GET to htt p://127.0.0.1:9999/ping
> These 3 lines repeat undefenitely until I get the message 'Could not start the engine'.

Click to collapse



These messages don't contain any usefull info. You can try to install the same version of BlueStacks and attach the old Data_0.vdi. I can help you (Teamviewer or AnyDesk. Write me in PM)



pauL0z said:


> Calculate values is missing on the "Settings Tab" although the Android Id and IMEI is changeable from "Config Tab" i don't see any option how to change "WIFI MAC Address"  ,
> "Hardware Serial" and "IP". Some apps that i still use identified me although i change IMEI and Android ID from settings tab. Please add those feature. Thanks bro keep it up.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79297834&postcount=967
Use xposed to change all info.



tweet_green_av said:


> @Anatoly79 Тогда где найти этот список?

Click to collapse



Под видео написано. 4.40+ не поддерживаются. 4.32 - последняя поддерживаемая версия.
Русскоязычный форум тут


----------



## Spop7370 (Sep 7, 2019)

BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.0) beta - i can't open file exe help ?????


----------



## pauL0z (Sep 7, 2019)

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79297834&postcount=967
> Use xposed to change all info.

Click to collapse



After i install xposed framework on bluestack, it wont load now. It's stuck on loading screen with two option "RETART PC" or "RESTART ENGINE" I do both options multiple times but the problem still exists and one more thing, the exposed framework option is missing from Helper tab on BSTweaker 5.15.0
"Disable Google Sign in" option is not working too

Some of your tutorial on youtube are not working on latest version of BS and BSTweaker and i noticed that some options are missing too like calculated values from "Settings Tab" and "Patch exposed framework" from Helper tab.


BS = 4.130.6.1002
BSTweaker = 5.15.0


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2019)

pauL0z said:


> After i install xposed framework on bluestack, it wont load now. It's stuck on loading screen with two option "RETART PC" or "RESTART ENGINE" I do both options multiple times but the problem still exists and one more thing, the exposed framework option is missing from Helper tab on BSTweaker 5.15.0

Click to collapse


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0w2kYzhXd4 read a description and a pinned post



pauL0z said:


> "Disable Google Sign in" option is not working too

Click to collapse



This feature is no longer needed since BlueStacks 4.60.10. https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...72-BlueStacks-Release-Notes-of-Older-Versions 2. Sign in to your app store account only when needed.



pauL0z said:


> Some of your tutorial on youtube are not working on latest version of BS and BSTweaker and i noticed that some options are missing too like calculated values from "Settings Tab"

Click to collapse



Already answered https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80197463&postcount=1106


----------



## pauL0z (Sep 7, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0w2kYzhXd4 read a description and a pinned post
> 
> 
> This feature is no longer needed since BlueStacks 4.60.10. https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...72-BlueStacks-Release-Notes-of-Older-Versions 2. Sign in to your app store account only when needed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## Spop7370 (Sep 7, 2019)

BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.0) beta - i can't open file exe help ?????,,


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2019)

Spop7370 said:


> BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.0) beta - i can't open file exe help ?????,,

Click to collapse



Reboot PC. Then try to rename the exe file into BlueStacksTweaker5_debug.exe and run it
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2


----------



## lRemainl (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79 I translated strings to Spanish for BSTweaker, where cand I send you a copy of this?


----------



## I_ShaRo (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey, my tweaker isn't seeing the service (process) of BlueStacks running, any idea what to do?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 12, 2019)

lRemainl said:


> Hi @Anatoly79 I translated strings to Spanish for BSTweaker, where cand I send you a copy of this?

Click to collapse





NovaProspekt said:


> I just made a spanish translation of the BSTweaker, can I send it to you?

Click to collapse




Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, of course. You can attach a file to the post or use any file hosting. I will add the translation in the future release.
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



I already have the spanish translation. But you can send the file also.


----------



## I_ShaRo (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi, @Anatoly79  , any idea why the tweaker might see the process of BlueStacks 4 running?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 12, 2019)

I_ShaRo said:


> Hey, my tweaker isn't seeing the service (process) of BlueStacks running, any idea what to do?

Click to collapse




I_ShaRo said:


> Hi, @Anatoly79  , any idea why the tweaker might see the process of BlueStacks 4 running?

Click to collapse



See or not see? I don`t understand what you wrote.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2 Also take a screenshot with running processes of BlueStacks and BSTweaker


----------



## I_ShaRo (Sep 12, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> See or not see? I don`t understand what you wrote.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72696939&postcount=2 Also take a screenshot with running processes of BlueStacks and BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Does not see*, my bad. Also there is no Log file anywhere, pic attached.

http://gyazo.com/2410217f6a465ea2da3860b7a3cd3262


----------



## lRemainl (Sep 19, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> I already have the spanish translation. But you can send the file also.

Click to collapse



Oh, thanks @Anatoly79, here is my link 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1twQFsxkZF3Sym9xE7oSagWawRU26xRZ2


----------



## AriaOfSorrow (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm having an issue with a game.  I try to launch the game, but it won't open. Basically nothing happens. I figured out that if I clear the cache it will be able to launch the game, however the next time I try it goes back to not opening. It had been fine for months and months, and it would be really annoying to have to keep clearing the cache every time I want to play, so I'm hoping someone can help. And I know it most likely has nothing to do with bstweaker, but on the off chance it does, I'd rather try here.


----------



## baoduyph (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79 , is there any 'tweak' that can help me to create *more than 10 instances in Bluestacks 4.32.90*? I have to stay at this version because Xposed Framework cannot work with BS v4.40+  Thank you in advance.


----------



## John-W (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi, how can I remove the new, ugly side bar?


----------



## delboy2028 (Sep 25, 2019)

is there any to download as the webpage says it has hit its CPU limit and wont load


----------



## chimoney (Sep 25, 2019)

*the emulated has ben*

when I try to install xposed installer the bluestacks crashea and I have to uninstall it and delete to install it


----------



## cgx47275 (Sep 26, 2019)

get bluestacks premium account to get rid of game ads on the side


----------



## yizhe1997 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Changing phone model.*

Is there any way to add more phone model options? There is an option to change the phone model in BStweater but only a few models to choose from.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2019)

I use version BlueStacks-Installer_amd64_BS4_native with BSTweaker5_51340 seems to run fine.
But recently I used "Instance manager" function to create a new BlueStacks  the parameters seem to be fine but Android serial is the same, please show me how to fix it .thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 5, 2019)

yizhe1997 said:


> Is there any way to add more phone model options? There is an option to change the phone model in BStweater but only a few models to choose from.

Click to collapse



I attached the file with examples. That info I need to add a new phone. Almost all info you can find in build.prop of real phone.


----------



## tswkelbris (Oct 6, 2019)

would it be possible to modify Bluestacks 64-bit to get Elder Scrolls Blades working?  failing that, is it possible to convert the current bluestacks build into an x64 one?  they have added some features that MIGHT get Blades working, but it's an x32 build.


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 7, 2019)

Anyway to reset SDCard only without reset Data too? After update to BlueStacks 4.140.1.1002, it seem a lot of my files disappear in sdcard but they are still there.


----------



## Strike_SNC (Oct 8, 2019)

@Anatoly79, Can I help with Chinese Translations?
Discord Shinichi#7088


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 9, 2019)

Strike_SNC said:


> @Anatoly79, Can I help with Chinese Translations?
> Discord Shinichi#7088

Click to collapse



Yes, of course. You can use any filehosting. I will add the translation in the future release. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## lieuliau (Oct 9, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> Anyway to reset SDCard only without reset Data too? After update to BlueStacks 4.140.1.1002, it seem a lot of my files disappear in sdcard but they are still there.

Click to collapse


@Anatoly79 any idea about this bro? If I go to /storage/self/primary I will see all files, but if i go to Internal Storage, i only see a few files


----------



## specsnow (Oct 9, 2019)

Website to download seems to be down. Would someone mind attaching the latest version here?


----------



## mrpitou (Oct 9, 2019)

anybody know which version of bluestacks works with xposed framework or how to manually install it to make it work, because it's bootlooping for me each time I manage to install it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I use version BlueStacks-Installer_amd64_BS4_native with BSTweaker5_51340 seems to run fine.
> But recently I used "Instance manager" function to create a new BlueStacks  the parameters seem to be fine but Android serial is the same, please show me how to fix it .thank you

Click to collapse





*Help Me*:crying:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 10, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> @Anatoly79 any idea about this bro? If I go to /storage/self/primary I will see all files, but if i go to Internal Storage, i only see a few files

Click to collapse



Take a screenshot. I don't understand


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 10, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Help Me:crying:

Click to collapse



Why do you need to change this parameter? It is useless in most cases.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Why do you need to change this parameter?

Click to collapse



I want to create 2 completely different devices


----------



## gatarax (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello Anatoly79  
there is a big problem with the Mycanal app, it does not work :
when i open the app this message appears :
" DRM widevine missing "
could you fix this problem in a bstweaker update?


----------



## Betasigma1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi guys.
There is a way to hide the emulator serial or something like that?
I specific want to play a game without it to know that im using the emulator.

I will be grateful for any help, on PM or here, please.


----------



## Strike_SNC (Oct 13, 2019)

[/COLOR]





Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, of course. You can use any filehosting. I will add the translation in the future release.
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



would you like to give me a template? so i can put the right words in the right place


----------



## BlackGarnett (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi I have one question, i'm running BS 4.140.2 and BST 5.15.2, and when I turn on the PC or after any restart, and I open BST directly, it says that BlueStacks it's turned on (the upperight light is turned green for BlueStacks) but there's not Background App or Service related to BS (HD-Agent or similar) So I wonder if on startup BS have any hidden service on startup? So I have to click Force-kill and then it's red the light, but as I said early if I restart, it happens again. Anyone have face this too?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 14, 2019)

BlackGarnett said:


> Hi I have one question, i'm running BS 4.140.2 and BST 5.15.2, and when I turn on the PC or after any restart, and I open BST directly, it says that BlueStacks it's turned on (the upperight light is turned green for BlueStacks)

Click to collapse



Take a screenshot  with the main page of BSTweaker


----------



## BlackGarnett (Oct 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Take a screenshot  with the main page of BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Log 





14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:1:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.140.2.1004:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:1:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.15.2.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: Patched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
Version 4.140.2.1004
Client Version 4.140.2.1004

14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Ready:TabSettings:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:3072:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Ready:TabConfig:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Ready:TabUtils:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
14/10/2019 4:18:40 p. m.:Info:Get Info:True
14/10/2019 4:18:42 p. m.:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No se puede establecer una conexión ya que el equipo de destino denegó expresamente dicha conexión. (10061):True
14/10/2019 4:18:42 p. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
14/10/2019 4:18:47 p. m.:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No se puede establecer una conexión ya que el equipo de destino denegó expresamente dicha conexión. (10061):True
14/10/2019 4:18:48 p. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
14/10/2019 4:18:52 p. m.:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No se puede establecer una conexión ya que el equipo de destino denegó expresamente dicha conexión. (10061):True
14/10/2019 4:18:53 p. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 14, 2019)

BlackGarnett said:


> Log

Click to collapse



I see BlueStacksDrv is running. You can request the state of that driver too. Type in the command prompt:

```
sc query BlueStacksDrv
```


----------



## BlackGarnett (Oct 14, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> I see BlueStacksDrv is running. You can request the state of that driver too. Type in the command prompt:
> 
> ```
> sc query BlueStacksDrv
> ```

Click to collapse



I restarted the computer and yes it's running. How can I stop it from auto-start itself? 

Edit: Nvm used the same sc commands to config the service to prevent it from autostart, thanks again. 





```
SERVICE_NAME: BlueStacksDrv
TYPE: 1  KERNEL_DRIVER
 STATE: 4  RUNNING (STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
 WIN32_EXIT_CODE   : 0  (0x0)
 SERVICE_EXIT_CODE: 0  (0x0)
 CHECKPOINT: 0x0
 WAIT_HINT : 0x0
```


----------



## Betasigma1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Betasigma1 said:


> Hi guys.
> There is a way to hide the emulator serial or something like that?
> I specific want to play a game without it to know that im using the emulator.
> 
> I will be grateful for any help, on PM or here, please.

Click to collapse



*Nothin about that?*


----------



## unregistered00 (Oct 16, 2019)

Is there a way to move the bluestacks .vdi (the Android named folders actually) files from c:\programdata\bluestacks\engine\Android_x to another drive?
I need to move them to a larger drive.


----------



## evildog1 (Oct 16, 2019)

It seems newer version of Bluestacks 4 blocked access sdcard. To access it again, you must root with BStweaker and access via /mnt/sdcard to see them lol.
I don't get a point to block sdcard entirely because all devices still normally have access to it.


----------



## phillthedrill (Oct 17, 2019)

Bluestacks tweaker worked great....but does anyone know of a way to delete Google Play Games app that stays on there? I tried to disable it but it still shows the icon.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 17, 2019)

phillthedrill said:


> Bluestacks tweaker worked great....but does anyone know of a way to delete Google Play Games app that stays on there? I tried to disable it but it still shows the icon.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681/post79528910


----------



## phillthedrill (Oct 17, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681/post79528910

Click to collapse



Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Prajwal 21 (Oct 17, 2019)

I cannot find xposed experimental in bstweaker 5.12.2
Bluestacks4


----------



## KevinNash (Oct 17, 2019)

unregistered00 said:


> Is there a way to move the bluestacks .vdi (the Android named folders actually) files from c:\programdata\bluestacks\engine\Android_x to another drive?
> I need to move them to a larger drive.

Click to collapse



Backup the data with Bluestacks integrated feature, uninstall bluestacks, install it on the other drive and restore the data.

OR you can manually :

Backup the engine folder somewhere else.

Uninstall bluestacks, install it on the other drive, replace the new Android_x by your old ones and your done


----------



## Juggalo2005941 (Oct 19, 2019)

*compatible*

why isn't bluestacks tweaker not compatible now it was working but i had to reset my pc


----------



## zMILWAUKEE (Oct 22, 2019)

Is there any way to trick apps into thinking bluestacks is an arm based device instead of thinking its an x86 device.


----------



## Betasigma1 (Oct 22, 2019)

The xposed Experimental is not on the latest BSTweaker.
Anyone know how to install the Exposed Installer on the newest Bluestacks?


----------



## Betasigma1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Betasigma1 said:


> The xposed Experimental is not on the latest BSTweaker.
> Anyone know how to install the Exposed Installer on the newest Bluestacks?

Click to collapse



I have to reinstall the Bluestacks everytime i tried to install Exposed without the BSTweaker.
Hopefully a fix can be found.


----------



## Hemn92 (Oct 23, 2019)

Please add Iran and Iran operator to the list of countries
.
.
The picture you see I changed to the Iranian operator by rooting BlueStock.
I want to switch to an Iranian operator without rooting BlueStock because it does not allow for in-app payments such as root access.


----------



## DEAD0DATA (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you so much for this, its an incredible tool.


----------



## immrbitk (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi @Anatoly79,
I followed instruction video how to root bluestack on bstweaker, but always receive "Stage 2 : Superuser binary files: Not install" error when verifying by root checker pro app after all.
i used bstweaker 5.15.2, bs 4.80.0.1060 (also the same problem when work with bs 4.14 )
OS : Window 7 pro 64bit vmware/vmfusion
Please help me !!! 
Thank you,
I added the log from bstweaker. Everything seems OK but when i verify root form root checker pro, it shows "Stage 2 : Superuser Binary Files : Not Installed" and "Stage 3: Root User Account : Error"


```
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:69:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.80.0.1060:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:69:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional  x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.15.2.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\bitkwin7\Desktop\BSTweaker515\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
GUID: c26c39d1-60ad-0b29-3dc9-5d7c29f0764a
IMEI: 298678337314295
AndroidID: F42871D655244DE4
WiFiMAC: 31:49:31:22:4D:0F
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.80.0.1060
Client Version 4.80.0.1060

11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:960:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:540:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.80.0.1060 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=3292161 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=d154aeed-308e-05b8-0a4e-70bc11ea05ec EngineState=raw caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=23b25879-4498-4bd5-ab2d-aa6f8e430961 machineId=e0138f39-35ab-4b4e-a32c-efe6094cc1e7 versionMachineId=c2d98356-81b7-4f00-ba3a-f1f0c1769235 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:900:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
11/2/2019 1:44:18 PM:Info:Get Info:True
11/2/2019 1:44:20 PM:AdbTcp:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/2/2019 1:44:27 PM:Ready:TabRoot:True
11/2/2019 1:44:28 PM:87:VBOX:eek:utput::True
11/2/2019 1:44:28 PM:87:VBOX:eek:utput:0%...10%...20%...30%...40%...50%...60%...70%...80%...90%...100%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:28 PM:87:Lock:True
11/2/2019 1:44:30 PM:90:VBOX:eek:utput::True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:90:VBOX:eek:utput:BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Could not find file for the medium 'C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi' (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_FILE_ERROR (0x80bb0004), component MediumWrap, interface IMedium, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "OpenMedium(Bstr(pszFilenameOrUuid).raw(), enmDevType, enmAccessMode, fForceNewUuidOnOpen, pMedium.asOutParam())" at line 179 of file VBoxManageDisk.cpp:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:0%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:2%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:5%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:8%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:10%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:13%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:15%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:18%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:21%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:23%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:26%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:29%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:32%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:35%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:31 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:38%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:40%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:42%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:43%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:44%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:45%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:45%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:47%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:48%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:49%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:50%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:51%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:51%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:52%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:32 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:54%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:55%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:57%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:60%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:63%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:66%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:69%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:72%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:75%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:78%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:82%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:84%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:87%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:90%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:33 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:94%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:96%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:99%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:90:Copy:First stage is ready. Result:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:90:Copy:Second stage. Please wait:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:91:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:93:VBOX:eek:utput:UUID changed to: e7c7f476-e8d4-4a51-83bd-410108c7dc94:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:90:Copy:Third stage. Please wait:True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:90:VBOX:eek:utput::True
11/2/2019 1:44:34 PM:90:Unlock:True
11/2/2019 1:44:38 PM:Ready:TabMain:True
11/2/2019 1:44:39 PM:97:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
11/2/2019 1:44:39 PM:97:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
11/2/2019 1:44:41 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:44 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:44 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:46 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:46 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:47 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:48 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:49 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:50 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:51 PM:AdbTcp:No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:5037:False
11/2/2019 1:44:52 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:52 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:54 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:54 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:56 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:56 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:44:58 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:44:58 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
11/2/2019 1:45:00 PM:AdbTcp:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/2/2019 1:48:06 PM:Ready:TabRoot:True
11/2/2019 1:48:16 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//':25:True
11/2/2019 1:48:18 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
11/2/2019 1:48:18 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
165240 bytes (161 K) copied, 0.020649 s, 7.6 M/s:True
11/2/2019 1:48:18 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
11/2/2019 1:48:18 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
11/2/2019 1:48:18 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon u:object_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
11/2/2019 1:48:19 PM:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su':-rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 165240 2019-11-02 20:48 /system/xbin/su:True
11/2/2019 1:48:19 PM:99:Root:Patch:Success:True
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 3, 2019)

immrbitk said:


> Hi @Anatoly79,
> I followed instruction video how to root bluestack on bstweaker, but always receive "Stage 2 : Superuser binary files: Not install" error when verifying by root checker pro app after all.
> i used bstweaker 5.15.2, bs 4.80.0.1060 (also the same problem when work with bs 4.14 )
> OS : Window 7 pro 64bit vmware/vmfusion
> ...

Click to collapse



I see unlock and patch only. You didn't install SuperSu.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21qSgqCNQNY


----------



## immrbitk (Nov 3, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> I see unlock and patch only. You didn't install SuperSu.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply,

 I followed the same video as you mentioned, stage 2 and 3 should be "green" after patch but it always "orange" in my side  .
 I did install supersu too, and after finishing update su and reboot, the result from Root Checker was stage 1 "green", stage 2 and 3 "orange"
"Root access is not properly installed on this device".

I add the log file generated from bstweaker 5.12


```
11/3/2019 10:26:30 PM:1:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.80.0.1060:True
11/3/2019 10:26:30 PM:1:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional  x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.12.0.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\bitkwin7\Desktop\BSTweaker512\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Locked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: c26c39d1-60ad-0b29-3dc9-5d7c29f0764a
IMEI: 298678337314295
AndroidID: F42871D655244DE4
WiFiMAC: 31:49:31:22:4D:0F
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.80.0.1060
Client Version 4.80.0.1060

11/3/2019 10:26:30 PM:Ready:TabRoot:True
11/3/2019 10:26:30 PM:Ready:Debug:1052:True
11/3/2019 10:26:31 PM:Info:Get Info:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Adb:Run:<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8' standalone='yes' ?>
<map>
    <string name="adid_key">a2e89c72-bda0-4e6f-b086-d09ee4a887c0</string>
    <boolean name="enable_debug_logging" value="false" />
    <boolean name="enable_limit_ad_tracking" value="false" />
    <int name="adid_reset_count" value="1" />
    <string name="fake_adid_key"></string>
</map>:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:960:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:540:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.80.0.1060 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=3292161 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=d154aeed-308e-05b8-0a4e-70bc11ea05ec EngineState=raw caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=23b25879-4498-4bd5-ab2d-aa6f8e430961 machineId=e0138f39-35ab-4b4e-a32c-efe6094cc1e7 versionMachineId=c2d98356-81b7-4f00-ba3a-f1f0c1769235 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:900:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Adb:Run:4d434696d2c2b011:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Read:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
11/3/2019 10:26:32 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
11/3/2019 10:26:33 PM:Free space:434MB
11/3/2019 10:26:34 PM:Adb:Run:Access: (775/drwxrwxr-x)	Uid: ( 1000/  system)	Gid: ( 1000/  system)
Access: 2019-05-08 14:15:57.000000000:True
11/3/2019 10:26:34 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
11/3/2019 10:27:15 PM:Ready:TabMain:True
11/3/2019 10:27:26 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:26 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:31 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:41 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:27:41 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:47 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:27:47 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:53 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:27:53 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:13:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:13:Full Stop:True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:13:Kill:HD-Quit:True
11/3/2019 10:27:59 PM:13:Kill:HD-Agent:True
11/3/2019 10:28:01 PM:13:Force Kill:True
11/3/2019 10:28:06 PM:Ready:TabRoot:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:15:VBOX:eek:utput:

:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:0%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:1%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:3%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:6%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:8%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:11%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:13%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:15%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:17%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:18%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:07 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:21%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:23%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:25%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:27%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:29%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:32%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:34%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:36%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:38%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:40%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:42%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:44%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:46%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:48%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:08 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:50%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:09 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:51%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:09 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:52%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:10 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:53%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:53%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:54%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:55%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:55%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:56%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:57%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:57%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:58%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:59%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:60%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:60%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:61%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:62%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:64%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:65%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:11 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:67%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:68%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:70%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:72%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:74%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:75%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:76%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:78%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:79%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:81%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:82%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:84%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:84%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:85%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:12 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:86%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:88%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:89%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:90%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:91%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:92%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:92%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:93%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:95%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:96%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:98%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:99%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:15:Copy:First stage is ready. Result:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:15:Copy:Second stage. Please wait:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:18:Copy:Second stage. Please wait .:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:13 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:18:Copy:Second stage. Please wait ...:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:14 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:18:Copy:Second stage. Please wait ...:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:16:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:19:VBOX:eek:utput:
UUID changed to: 86176281-04ef-4bf1-b47f-66bb6a17a5ca

:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:15:Copy:Third stage. Please wait:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:15:VBOX:eek:utput:

:True
11/3/2019 10:28:15 PM:15:Unlock:True
11/3/2019 10:28:18 PM:Ready:TabMain:True
11/3/2019 10:28:20 PM:22:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
11/3/2019 10:28:20 PM:22:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:28:26 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:26 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:31 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:31 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:36 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:36 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:41 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:41 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:46 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:28:46 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:30:08 PM:Ready:TabRoot:True
11/3/2019 10:30:12 PM:Adb:Run:[ 39%] /system/xbin/su
[ 79%] /system/xbin/su
[100%] /system/xbin/su:True
11/3/2019 10:30:14 PM:Adb:Run:-rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 165240 2008-02-29 03:33 /system/xbin/su:True
11/3/2019 10:30:14 PM:Root:Patch:True
11/3/2019 10:33:33 PM:24:Adb:Run:Success:True
11/3/2019 10:33:33 PM:24:Root:Install SuperSu:Success:True
11/3/2019 10:33:33 PM:24:Install app:eu.chainfire.supersu:True
11/3/2019 10:34:10 PM:26:Adb:Run:25:True
11/3/2019 10:34:10 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Please wait:True
11/3/2019 10:34:12 PM:26:Adb:Run:versionName=2.79:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:Adb:Run:Success:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Please wait. Unzip files:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:unzip:assets/chattr.x86.pie.png:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:unzip:assets/install-recovery.sh:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:unzip:assets/libsupol.x86.png:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:unzip:assets/supersu.x86.pie.png:True
11/3/2019 10:34:24 PM:26:unzip:assets/supolicy.x86.png:True
11/3/2019 10:34:25 PM:26:Adb:Run:/cache/recovery exists:True
11/3/2019 10:34:25 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
13788 bytes (13 K) copied, 0.016534 s, 814 K/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:25 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
108108 bytes (106 K) copied, 0.112915 s, 935 K/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:26 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
42320 bytes (41 K) copied, 0.006251 s, 6.4 M/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:26 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
346536 bytes (338 K) copied, 0.046232 s, 7.1 M/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:26 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
629 bytes (629 B) copied, 0.010782 s, 57 K/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:27 PM:26:Adb:Run:0+1 records in
0+1 records out
3 bytes (3 B) copied, 0.003174 s, 945 B/s:True
11/3/2019 10:34:27 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Please wait. Remove old files:True
11/3/2019 10:34:42 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Please wait. Copy files:True
11/3/2019 10:34:42 PM:26:Adb:Run:stat: '/system/bin/.ext': No such file or directory:True
11/3/2019 10:34:55 PM:26:Adb:Run:stat: '/system/bin/app_process32_original': No such file or directory:True
11/3/2019 10:34:56 PM:26:Adb:Run:stat: '/system/bin/app_process_init': No such file or directory:True
11/3/2019 10:35:00 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Please wait. Install:True
11/3/2019 10:35:01 PM:26:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:35:09 PM:26:Full Stop:True
11/3/2019 10:35:09 PM:26:Update Su Binary:Success:True
11/3/2019 10:35:10 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:35:10 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:14 PM:Ready:TabMain:True
11/3/2019 10:35:16 PM:Adb:Run:unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:5555: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (10061):True
11/3/2019 10:35:16 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:18 PM:28:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
11/3/2019 10:35:18 PM:28:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:35:23 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:23 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:28 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:28 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:33 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:33 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:39 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:35:39 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:47:31 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:47:32 PM:30:Run:HD-Quit.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:47:32 PM:30:Full Stop:True
11/3/2019 10:47:32 PM:30:Kill:HD-Quit:True
11/3/2019 10:47:32 PM:30:Kill:HD-Adb:True
11/3/2019 10:47:33 PM:30:Kill:HD-Agent:True
11/3/2019 10:47:33 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:47:34 PM:30:Force Kill:True
11/3/2019 10:47:39 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
11/3/2019 10:47:40 PM:Ready:TabMain:True
11/3/2019 10:48:07 PM:1:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.80.0.1060:True
11/3/2019 10:48:07 PM:1:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional  x64 Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.12.0.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\bitkwin7\Desktop\BSTweaker512\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
UpdaterState: NotPatched
GUID: c26c39d1-60ad-0b29-3dc9-5d7c29f0764a
IMEI: 298678337314295
AndroidID: F42871D655244DE4
WiFiMAC: 31:49:31:22:4D:0F
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.80.0.1060
Client Version 4.80.0.1060

11/3/2019 10:48:07 PM:Ready:Debug:354:True
11/3/2019 10:48:07 PM:Info:Get Info:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:960:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:540:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.80.0.1060 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=3292161 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=d154aeed-308e-05b8-0a4e-70bc11ea05ec EngineState=raw caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=23b25879-4498-4bd5-ab2d-aa6f8e430961 machineId=e0138f39-35ab-4b4e-a32c-efe6094cc1e7 versionMachineId=c2d98356-81b7-4f00-ba3a-f1f0c1769235 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:900:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
11/3/2019 10:48:08 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
11/3/2019 10:48:10 PM:13:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
11/3/2019 10:48:10 PM:13:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
11/3/2019 10:48:15 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:15 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:20 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:20 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:25 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:25 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:30 PM:Adb:Run:connected to 127.0.0.1:5555:True
11/3/2019 10:48:30 PM:Adb:127.0.0.1:5555:True
```


----------



## gwgantengloh (Nov 4, 2019)

I love bluestack, thanks in advanced :highfive::victory:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 4, 2019)

@immrbitk
I don`t know. Reinstall BlueStacks.
Use the latest BSTweaker


----------



## immrbitk (Nov 4, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> @immrbitk
> I don`t know. Reinstall BlueStacks.
> Use the latest BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Thanks Anatoly, i tried all newest versions of Bluestack and Bstweaker too, but the same result. Could you recommend for me an instruction link how to manual root Bluestack 4 (any version with Nougat 7) ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 4, 2019)

immrbitk said:


> Thanks Anatoly, i tried all newest versions of Bluestack and Bstweaker too, but the same result. Could you recommend for me an instruction link how to manual root Bluestack 4 (any version with Nougat 7) ?

Click to collapse


----------



## duradara (Nov 7, 2019)

This May be a very stupid quest but how do you update bluestack after changing the launcher?  
Another question, is there any way to add a home button to bluestack?


----------



## phillthedrill (Nov 16, 2019)

It was working great for awhile, now when I open up bluestacks, the apps try to open but then crash or just have a blank screen and then it just goes back to the bluestacks main screen. Is there something else I should try?

Edit.....I switched back to DirectX and then back to OpenGL in Bluestacks and it's working again for now. Strange.


----------



## Next173 (Nov 16, 2019)

Has anyone managed to create several emulators with root rights? So that they are simultaneously launched. And then my root rights fly off ..
Who can help? For reward!


----------



## dxiv (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you for BST, @Anatoly79. Is there a way, or could it be added, to have BS bridge (rather than NAT) into the host network, so that it uses an IP within the local network subnet?

In my case, I would want the emulator to "see" a chromecast device connected to my home network. On a quick search, I found the same question being asked by people looking to use BS with other local devices - security cameras, SONOS speakers, actual android phones etc. What I did not find, however, was a resolution whether that's even possible using BS. Most common advice was to use nox or memu, instead, which appear to come with such an option built-in. Though I'd still prefer to find a way to get it to work using BS.


----------



## cgx47275 (Nov 23, 2019)

new bluestacks version 4.150


----------



## lieuliau (Nov 24, 2019)

Does BSTweaker 5.15.2 work with Bluestacks 4.150?


----------



## easy2boy (Nov 24, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> Does BSTweaker 5.15.2 work with Bluestacks 4.150?

Click to collapse



No...Not supporting


----------



## AKOG (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,
does anyone know how to install successfully Xposed? Everytime I install it manually the engine will not work after reboot.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 25, 2019)

lieuliau said:


> Does BSTweaker 5.15.2 work with Bluestacks 4.150?

Click to collapse



Yes, BSTweaker 5.15.3 works with BS 4.150


----------



## Borlas (Nov 26, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, BSTweaker 5.15.3 works with BS 4.150

Click to collapse



can´t root this time...
Patch gives error no such directory...
Can you help please ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 26, 2019)

Borlas said:


> can´t root this time...
> Patch gives error no such directory...
> Can you help please ?

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681/post72696939


----------



## Borlas (Nov 26, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681/post72696939

Click to collapse



Thanks !!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 27, 2019)

Borlas said:


> Thanks !!

Click to collapse



Problem with a copying of files. 
Open tab FM and try to copy any file from Windows into the folder /data or /system

Also try Lock and Unlock again


----------



## Borlas (Nov 27, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Problem with a copying of files.
> Open tab FM and try to copy any file from Windows into the folder /data or /system
> 
> Also try Lock and Unlock again

Click to collapse



I removed Blue stacks  installed again and now it´s rooted !!
Sorry for the trouble and many thanks for the help


----------



## Tagnol (Nov 28, 2019)

Was told to try this to get a game to work. Succesfully did it once but realized I was using bluestacks 32bit which the app didn't support. Reinstalled 64 bit, but now the SU binary upgrade button is gone advice?


----------



## Pri_Ank (Nov 28, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...tweaker-2-tool-modifing-t3622681/post72696939

Click to collapse



Yes, BSTweaker 5.15.3 works with BS 4.150
But cant change the Device ! :crying::crying:


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tagnol said:


> Was told to try this to get a game to work. Succesfully did it once but realized I was using bluestacks 32bit which the app didn't support. Reinstalled 64 bit, but now the SU binary upgrade button is gone advice?

Click to collapse



Update Su Binary button doesn`t work with BlueStacks 4.110.xx (Android 64bit)



Pri_Ank said:


> Yes, BSTweaker 5.15.3 works with BS 4.150
> But cant change the Device ! :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Fixed in 5.15.4


----------



## shell1234 (Nov 30, 2019)

*Help!*

Guys, tell me how to install xposed? in BSTweaker v5 (5.15.4) not in Helpers tabs - patch xsposed. How to be


----------



## A_Davis (Nov 30, 2019)

Every time I click the link to go to Google Drive for BSTweaker I only see the 5.15.2 version


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 1, 2019)

A_Davis said:


> Every time I click the link to go to Google Drive for BSTweaker I only see the 5.15.2 version

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## A_Davis (Dec 1, 2019)

*Thank you!*



Anatoly79 said:


> Fixed

Click to collapse



Thanks! :good:


----------



## truongdatnhan (Dec 2, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> Update Su Binary button doesn`t work with BlueStacks 4.110.xx (Android 64bit)
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed in 5.15.4

Click to collapse



i can't change model even after download new BSTweaker. do i need to reinstall Bluestack and root it again ?

Edit: tried, not working. i still can't figure it out, here my log. Thakns

```
2/12/2019 10:34:23 AM:82:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.32.90.1001:True
2/12/2019 10:34:23 AM:82:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.15.4.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\Gintarou\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
GUID: 39d4eee3-6307-cf3f-cf71-f2a41031f8ef
IMEI: 791792881500867
AndroidID: 6C06DEAC739CAA9
WiFiMAC: FB:8A:11:8F:9A:19
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.32.90.1001
Client Version 4.32.90.1001

2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null:7b1a16e3-4eea-471b-8c76-a1972c4cc2a7:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Ready:TabSettings:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.32.90.1001 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=VN caCode=704 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=2243585 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=00fd6e39-230a-31a4-07c5-2e6fae2afa37 caSelector=se_45202 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=4e754cdb-2219-4224-a0bc-d119001dfe10 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:1800:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id:6c06deac739caa9:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Read:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Ready:TabConfig:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Ready:TabUtils:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}:901336:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Free space:880MB:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
2/12/2019 10:34:24 AM:Info:Get Info:True
2/12/2019 10:34:26 AM:100:Http:POST:Answer:{"result":"error","reason":"Unknown command"}:True
2/12/2019 10:34:26 AM:100:Http:POST:Answer:{"result":"error"}:True
2/12/2019 10:34:26 AM:100:Change phone:Asus ROG Phone:False
```


----------



## scematics (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello Anatoly79

Is there a way to remove game icon "play and win" from main menu !? when uninstalling it comes back
any suggestions to get rid of it 
thanx in advance


----------



## bdoesit31 (Dec 4, 2019)

Is there anyway to remove the icons on the top right for bluestacks tv or the notification center?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 5, 2019)

scematics said:


> Hello Anatoly79
> 
> Is there a way to remove game icon "play and win" from main menu !? when uninstalling it comes back
> any suggestions to get rid of it
> thanx in advance

Click to collapse



 Did you apply patches Premium and Promo and still see the icon play&win?
Take a screenshot.


----------



## Polenth (Dec 8, 2019)

*Adb problem ?*

Hi, I'm trying to root Bluestacks 4.150.8.1008 without success. First etape seems to succed, but when I relaunch Bluestacks for second stage, the ADB button remains red and I can't click on Patch, I don't have other instance of ADB running, I tried to kill the ADB server and relaunch it, but nothing seems to work. Any idea ?

I join the log of the tweaker too


```
08/12/2019 00:23:25:1:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.150.8.1008:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:1:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Professionnel x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17763.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.15.4.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\Polenth\Desktop\BSTweaker5_51540\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Locked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: a0c9553b-a8fc-a083-e6c1-6d8621bdb67e
IMEI: 084278499735914
AndroidID: 9CE3913A42C8AA4C
WiFiMAC: 54:A4:E7:9E:69:E1
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.150.8.1008
Client Version 4.150.8.1008

08/12/2019 00:23:25:Ready:TabSettings:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.150.8.1008 OEM=bgp LANG=fr-FR country=FR caCode=250 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=be3ce570-56bb-9b73-ad18-10062e3f1277 EngineState=plus caSelector=se_20801 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=d06d8cc0-6bdb-4719-8ef3-73972d682c98 machineId=2c0c6641-40f0-49e0-8d8f-8ca5bda5e4e9 versionMachineId=63118f50-7361-4a67-85bf-cf67b2eddd86 ApiToken=084ac3b7-b627-4813-a1f9-6c0868ee0b2d ssse3=1 abivalue=15 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2048:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Ready:TabConfig:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Ready:TabUtils:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
08/12/2019 00:23:25:Info:Get Info:True
08/12/2019 00:23:26:Ready:TabRoot:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:22:VBOX:eek:utput::True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:22:VBOX:eek:utput:BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Could not find file for the medium 'C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi' (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_FILE_ERROR (0x80bb0004), component MediumWrap, interface IMedium, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "OpenMedium(Bstr(pszFilenameOrUuid).raw(), enmDevType, enmAccessMode, fForceNewUuidOnOpen, pMedium.asOutParam())" at line 179 of file VBoxManageDisk.cpp:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:0%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:2%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:4%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:6%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:8%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:10%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:11%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:13%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:15%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:17%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:18%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:20%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:22%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:29:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:23%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:25%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:26%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:28%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:30%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:31%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:32%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:34%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:35%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:36%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:38%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:39%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:41%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:42%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:44%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:45%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:30:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:47%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:48%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:49%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:51%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:52%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:53%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:54%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:56%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:57%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:58%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:59%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:60%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:62%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:63%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:64%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:65%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:66%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:68%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:31:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:69%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:70%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:72%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:73%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:74%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:75%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:77%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:78%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:79%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:80%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:82%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:83%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:84%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:32:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:86%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:87%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:89%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:90%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:91%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:93%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:94%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:96%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:97%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:99%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:22:Copy:First stage is ready. Result:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:22:Copy:Second stage. Please wait:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:25:Copy:Second stage. Please wait ..:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:33:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:34:25:Copy:Second stage. Please wait ....:True
08/12/2019 00:23:36:25:Copy:Second stage. Please wait .:True
08/12/2019 00:23:36:23:Copy:Please wait. Ready:100%:True
08/12/2019 00:23:36:26:VBOX:eek:utput:UUID changed to: de4fdcb8-c5cc-42a5-80e0-4add83ce9763:True
08/12/2019 00:23:36:22:Copy:Third stage. Please wait:True
08/12/2019 00:23:37:22:VBOX:eek:utput::True
08/12/2019 00:23:37:22:Unlock:True
08/12/2019 00:23:41:Ready:TabMain:True
08/12/2019 00:23:42:29:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\BlueStacksGameManager\InstallDir::False
08/12/2019 00:23:42:29:Run:BlueStacks.exe :True
08/12/2019 00:23:44:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:46:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:47:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:47:AdbTcp::True
08/12/2019 00:23:48:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:50:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:51:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:51:AdbTcp::True
08/12/2019 00:23:52:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:54:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:55:AdbTcp:Aucune connexion n’a pu être établie car l’ordinateur cible l’a expressément refusée 127.0.0.1:5037:False
08/12/2019 00:23:55:AdbTcp::True
```


----------



## jimmy123j (Dec 8, 2019)

Does Any way to xposed the 64 bits ?
can't find the xpesed in new ver 5.15.4


----------



## tpiardi (Dec 9, 2019)

Where I can find the bstweaker that support bs 2.5? On the google drive I can only find the 5.xx

TY


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 9, 2019)

tpiardi said:


> Where I can find the bstweaker that support bs 2.5? On the google drive I can only find the 5.xx
> 
> TY

Click to collapse



Bstweaker 5.xx supports BS 2.5


----------



## Blazehoof (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi,

I have a question, and if someone knows the answer, it's you guys.
When the multi instance feature was introduced, i made a 2nd instance, and used both on and off for the time.
Now I'm at a point where I don't need the primary instace any more, and would like to somehow convert the secondary into the primary, and delete the old primary.
Could you please help me if you have any experience with something like this?

Thank you!


----------



## Shahrokh.KING (Dec 11, 2019)

can anyone help me with this error? screen froze while playing cod mobile on bluestacks, here is the log


----------



## dahiyaankur999 (Dec 11, 2019)

*help*



Anatoly79 said:


> Bstweaker 5.xx supports BS 2.5

Click to collapse



guys i have followed all the instructions from video and managed to root bluestacks easily with bs tweaker but after installing xposed there's no option for patching in bluestacks tweaker please help
bluestacks version-BlueStacks 4.150.8.1008 64 bit 
bs tweaker version-5.15.4


----------



## scematics (Dec 12, 2019)

is there a way to change icon app size in bluestacks N3 ? and is there a way or trick to reorder the icon apps ?
thanx


----------



## Heythere123 (Dec 18, 2019)

Anatoly79 said:


> 1. in the Windows command line:
> 
> ```
> cd "c:\Program Files\BlueStacks (x86)"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey just wondering how to do this for multiple instances? Whenever I've tried it only changes the original instance and when I try to do it for other instances it just gives me an error. 


```
Quote:
c:\Program Files\BlueStacks>BstkVMMgr.exe registervm c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android_1\Android _1.bstk
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Could not find an open hard disk with UUID {13555ff8-0688-4dba-bca1-e0aaa42f30f6}
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80bb0001), component VirtualBoxWrap, interface IVirtualBox, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "OpenMachine(Bstr(a->argv[0]).raw(), machine.asOutParam())" at line 86 of file VBoxManageMisc.cpp
```


----------



## gatarax (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello 
i installed xposed installer 3.1.5 apk through website bstweaker. In the app i clicked on "version 89" then "install".
Then i turn off bluestacks.But when i restart it it remains blocked at startup for life  
How to solve this problem? thanks in advance
sorry for my bad english ,i'm french


----------



## don_sefer (Dec 22, 2019)

I tweaked BS4 as usual but I am missing the top bar. Therefore I am unable to close anything. How do I get the usual behaviour back? Is it due to the gaming mode? I cannot close apps nor can I get back to the homescreen


----------



## Gunzah (Dec 29, 2019)

*Request: Hide Sidebar in fullscreen*

I request a feature to hide the bluestacks side-bar while in fullscreen.
It pops up when my mouse moves to the side.
If I want to see the sidebar, I can just disable fullscreen.
People who made bluestacks can't do it, but maybe you can.
[email protected]


----------



## loric43 (Jan 1, 2020)

*After resizing data on BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.5) beta apps in Bluestacks 4 64 bit*

Hello there, Anatoly. I  have a certain issue with BSTweaker 5. After resizing data on BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.5) beta apps in Bluestacks 4 64 bit do not load properly. 
I have been using and downloading Udemy lectures. If I resize data to 64 Gig from 32 Gig in a fresh Bluestacks 4 and then install Udemy or any other app, those apps open
correctly. Howsever, If I resize to 64 Gig  or even click on Resize but not resize on a Bluestacks 4 with a lot of apps then those apps will not open correctly.
Basically, I had downloaded about 28 Gigs of Udemy lectures which almost filled the 32 Gig size limit and I just wanted to resize to 64 Gig so I could download more
Udemy lectures which can only be downloaded to a mobile phone or to Bluestacks 4. I didn't want to have to download all 28 Gigs of previous lectures to a fresh
version of Bluestacks which had been resized to 64 Gig. If I restore to the new 64 Gig Bluestacks 4, the size returns to 32 Gig,  My question is , Is it possible to resize an
existing Bluestacks 4 with apps installed to 64 Gig from 32 Gig and have the apps open correctly? 
Many thanks.
James Lynch


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 2, 2020)

loric43 said:


> Hello there, Anatoly. I  have a certain issue with BSTweaker 5. After resizing data on BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.15.5) beta apps in Bluestacks 4 64 bit do not load properly.

Click to collapse



No. All data will be destroyed.


----------



## xAbbas (Jan 3, 2020)

@Anatoly79
I can't open BlueStacksTweaker v5.15.5 even renaming it to " BlueStacksTweaker5_debug.exe " not working! v5.15.4 was working fine for me.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 3, 2020)

xAbbas said:


> @Anatoly79
> I can't open BlueStacksTweaker v5.15.5 even renaming it to " BlueStacksTweaker5_debug.exe " not working! v5.15.4 was working fine for me.

Click to collapse



Please show me the registry. HKLM/Software/BSTweaker


----------



## xAbbas (Jan 4, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Please show me the registry. HKLM/Software/BSTweaker

Click to collapse








*Edit || I fixed it by deleting BSTweaker in the registry!*


----------



## cockat22 (Jan 6, 2020)

Regarding Xposed/Xprivacy - the video shows the Helper tab with Experimental data for Xposed/Xprivacy and a patch to be done after installing the respective apps.  
In the latest version 5.15.6.0 there is no such data on the helper page, in fact, I find no reference to Xposed/Xprivacy in the latest tweaker program but, I'm a noobie and admittedly only marginally competent at best.
Thank you for all your efforts.

Please advise.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 6, 2020)

cockat22 said:


> Regarding Xposed/Xprivacy - the video shows the Helper tab with Experimental data for Xposed/Xprivacy and a patch to be done after installing the respective apps.
> In the latest version 5.15.6.0 there is no such data on the helper page, in fact, I find no reference to Xposed/Xprivacy in the latest tweaker program but, I'm a noobie and admittedly only marginally competent at best.
> Thank you for all your efforts.
> 
> Please advise.

Click to collapse



It works on BlueStacks <= 4.32


----------



## cockat22 (Jan 7, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> It works on BlueStacks <= 4.32

Click to collapse



Anatoly, 
Maybe I'm confused.  I'm referring to BS Tweaker 5 (5.15.6) modifying Bluestacks 4 (4.150.11.1001).  When I search instructions on how to install Xposed and Xprivacy, I'm led to a YouTube video instructing to first install the apks into Bluestacks then go to the "Helper" tab in BS Tweaker and apply the Xposed patch in the Experimental section.   My problem is that the is no such Experimental section, nor any reference to Xposed/Xprivacy that I can find in the entire BS Tweaker program.

You stated that it works in Bluestacks <= 4.32.  I'm assuming that means it works in versions of Bluestacks less than or equal to 4.32, although the most current version is 4.150.11.1001.

Please advise on the installation of Xposed/Xprivacy with these most current versions.
Thank you in advance for your time and efforts.


----------



## Dolphine_80 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hy Everyone,

how to permanently fix the Google language setting, because the program always forget, when every time I restart it. I prefer to use Hungarian, not English.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dolphine_80 said:


> Hy Everyone,
> 
> how to permanently fix the Google language setting, because the program always forget, when every time I restart it. I prefer to use Hungarian, not English.

Click to collapse



It seems a bug. BlueStacks can remember only those languages that are in the folder c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Locales\
There is no problem with Russian, Poland etc..
Ask this question to an official tech-support


----------



## Dolphine_80 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> It seems a bug. BlueStacks can remember only those languages that are in the folder c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Locales\
> There is no problem with Russian, Poland etc..
> Ask this question to an official tech-support

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  
Can you help me find the official support?

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet using XDA Labs


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dolphine_80 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Can you help me find the official support?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



BlueStacks' menu - Help and Support - Report problem


----------



## Dolphine_80 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks' menu - Help and Support - Report problem

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! :victory:

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet using XDA Labs


----------



## Suze-portinelly (Jan 16, 2020)

alguma previsão para a versão 4.160.10.1119?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 16, 2020)

*BlueStacks Tweaker 6.​*For testers only. Only BlueStacks 4.150 and higher are supported (Android x64 and x86). 
Root and compressing the data. Patches: Premium, Promo. File Manager

BSTweaker 6 has nothing to do with BSTweaker 5 except for the name. All program code is completely rewritten. 
It is highly recommended that you backup the installed BlueStacks.* If you have important data, do not use this program.*

How-to Root BlueStacks: Go to the Root tab. 
1. Stop BlueStacks - Unlock.
2. Run BlueStacks - Install SuperSu - Update Su binary

For all problems, bugs, wishes, please contact me.

Download link: https://bstweaker.tk


----------



## MarvenX97 (Jan 16, 2020)

*Problem Instaaling XPosed*

Hello,

Thanks for this powerfull Tool.

I'm asking how we can install Xposed with BS 4.150.+

rooting was succesfull with latest BST also BST6 does good.

my problem that i face what they call boot loop on phones . i don't know what is happening but the emu doesnt seem to work

Regards.


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Do you know how can i reset root.vdi without resetting data?
I have bricked it but i don't want to reinstall to lose data


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 20, 2020)

evildog1 said:


> Do you know how can i reset root.vdi without resetting data?
> I have bricked it but i don't want to reinstall to lose data

Click to collapse



Root.vdi is read-only device. It has a permanent UUID for all BlueStacks: fca296ce-8268-4ed7-a57f-d32ec11ab304

cd c:\Program Files\BlueStacks
BstkVMMgr.exe showhdinfo "c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root.vdi"
Is type Readonly?

BstkVMMgr.exe showvminfo Android | find "SATA (0, 0)"
What device is attached?

To attach Root.vdi:
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium none
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium "c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root.vdi"


----------



## fidel apaza (Jan 20, 2020)

no puedo frarmentar bluestacks no me reconoce la apk- XposedInstaller_3.1.5  ni  XPrivacy_Pro_v3.6.19 el pograma  BSTweaker5.  la vercion de bluestacks _amd64_BS4_native (  BSTweaker5 no me reconose XposedInstaller_3.1.5  ni  XPrivacy_Pro_v3.6.19 )


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jan 20, 2020)

*File Manager Needed*

Really liking what I see so far in BSTweaker6. Truly hope you plan to include a File Manager as with BSTweaker5 down the road. I use this feature quite often. Thanks for a great handy program.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 21, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Really liking what I see so far in BSTweaker6. Truly hope you plan to include a File Manager as with BSTweaker5 down the road. I use this feature quite often. Thanks for a great handy program.

Click to collapse



Yes, of course.


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Root.vdi is read-only device. It has a permanent UUID for all BlueStacks: fca296ce-8268-4ed7-a57f-d32ec11ab304
> 
> cd c:\Program Files\BlueStacks
> BstkVMMgr.exe showhdinfo "c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root.vdi"
> Is type Readonly?

Click to collapse



No it's not, it's normal (base)

UUID:           f71c3af6-6d39-4967-8ce1-0645f89065a5
Parent UUID:    base
State:          created
Type:           normal (base)
Location:       E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi
Storage format: VDI
Format variant: dynamic default
Capacity:       8192 MBytes
Size on disk:   1461 MBytes
Encryption:     disabled



Anatoly79 said:


> BstkVMMgr.exe showvminfo Android | find "SATA (0, 0)"
> What device is attached?
> 
> To attach Root.vdi:
> ...

Click to collapse



Those commands failed:
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Could not find a registered machine named 'Android'
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80bb0001), component VirtualBoxWrap, interface IVirtualBox, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "FindMachine(Bstr(VMNameOrUuid).raw(), machine.asOutParam())" at line 2781 of file VBoxManageInfo.cpp

I'm using Bluestacks 64 bit 4.150.1.4006

I rooted it using BS tweaker without SuperSU. I messed it up and bricked it


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 21, 2020)

evildog1 said:


> No it's not, it's normal (base)
> 
> I'm using Bluestacks 64 bit 4.150.1.4006
> 
> I rooted it using BS tweaker without SuperSU. I messed it up and bricked it

Click to collapse




Show me all files in the folder Engine\Android.
Send me Android.bstk.
Execute:
Bstkvmmgr.exe list vms
Bstkvmmgr.exe list hdds

It seems you lost virtual machine Android

We can restore all, but I need more info.


----------



## sohohouse (Jan 21, 2020)

Any chance you can update the drive for IMEI changing to 4.160.10.1119?


----------



## oren74 (Jan 22, 2020)

I have an issue with Bluestacks  4.160.10.1119 32 bit -  drag and drop files from desktop to bluestacks stops working after i unlock (tried version 5 and 6 of the tweaker)
any workaround?


----------



## danielshawn (Jan 23, 2020)

Failure when pressing Patch:

1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//':25:True
1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:Connect check:True
1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su:dd: /sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86: No such file or directory:True
1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su:chown: /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory:True
1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:Rootatchermission error.chown: /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory:False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 23, 2020)

danielshawn said:


> 1/23/2020 5:38:52 AM:330:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su:dd: /sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86: No such file or directory

Click to collapse



Do you use BlueStacks 4.160?
I am receiving many messages about problem with shared folder.
Can you install any .apk file from computer (drag&drop apk from Windows into BlueStacks or use "Install apk" in Bluestacks' main window) ? 

If you can install apk, try to use BSTweaker 6.0.


----------



## danielshawn (Jan 23, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Do you use BlueStacks 4.160?
> I am receiving many messages about problem with shared folder.
> Can you install any .apk file from computer (drag&drop apk from Windows into BlueStacks or use "Install apk" in Bluestacks' main window) ?
> 
> If you can install apk, try to use BSTweaker 6.0.

Click to collapse



I am using 4.150.0.1118.  No, I cannot install apk from computer.  Thank you for reply.


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Show me all files in the folder Engine\Android.
> Send me Android.bstk.
> Execute:
> Bstkvmmgr.exe list vms
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go

For unknown reason, the "Android" came back

VMS:

```
"Android" {87bb8c18-a755-46c6-ba82-2a0deb17bac3}
"<inaccessible>" {af34ea61-dcf0-46e3-96ff-650d4c4df453}
"<inaccessible>" {8717067f-c9a7-42d2-b221-36f8eece1e0d}
```

HDDS:

```
UUID:           4da0cf19-7a5d-474d-9748-2c31c11fbbd6
Parent UUID:    base
State:          created
Type:           readonly
Location:       E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\fastboot.vdi
Storage format: VDI
Capacity:       6 MBytes
Encryption:     disabled

UUID:           c15de548-a277-48b1-97f4-4871ef2c2b8a
Parent UUID:    base
State:          created
Type:           readonly
Location:       E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Prebundled.vdi
Storage format: VDI
Capacity:       8192 MBytes
Encryption:     disabled
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 24, 2020)

evildog1 said:


> Here you go
> 
> For unknown reason, the "Android" came back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't see registered root.vdi, data.vdi, data_0.vdi. 
Show me the folder Engine\Android. 
And send me Android.bstk also.

Maybe  unregistervm Android / registervm Android.bstk will be enough


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> I don't see registered root.vdi, data.vdi, data_0.vdi.
> Show me the folder Engine\Android.
> And send me Android.bstk also.
> 
> Maybe  unregistervm Android / registervm Android.bstk will be enough

Click to collapse


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 25, 2020)

evildog1 said:


>

Click to collapse



I tried to emulate your situation. I made the same struct of disks, then delete root and data from VirtualBox. Only fastboot and prebundled left.
At finish I reattached all disks again. BS works.


```
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 0 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium "E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi"
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 1 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium "E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Data.vdi"
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 1 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium "E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Data_0.vdi"
BstkVMMgr.exe storageattach Android --storagectl SATA --port 1 --device 0 --type hdd --mtype normal --medium "E:\Program Files\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Data_0_1.vdi"
BstkVMMgr.exe list hdds
```








Open Android.bstk (Only for viewing. Don't make any changes here). You will see other UUID of disks. It's not important.


```
<MediaRegistry>
      <HardDisks>
        <HardDisk uuid="{4da0cf19-7a5d-474d-9748-2c31c11fbbd6}" location="fastboot.vdi" format="VDI" type="Readonly"/>
        <HardDisk uuid="{c15de548-a277-48b1-97f4-4871ef2c2b8a}" location="Prebundled.vdi" format="VDI" type="Readonly"/>
// Root
        <HardDisk uuid="{eee6e582-3719-4607-9947-d6b232c2c8b0}" location="Root_0.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"/>  
// Data.vdi with its childs:
        <HardDisk uuid="{a9d1a5d3-cd0c-4169-9284-69b19f57b517}" location="Data.vdi" format="VDI" type="Normal"> 
          <HardDisk uuid="{3da1689d-ea97-45bc-a2fc-6270b9ab2fad}" location="Data_0.vdi" format="VDI">
            <HardDisk uuid="{9d642064-ce96-4636-92ce-c82400afc399}" location="Data_0_1.vdi" format="VDI"/>
          </HardDisk>
        </HardDisk>
// end
      </HardDisks>
    </MediaRegistry>
...
<StorageController name="SATA" type="AHCI" PortCount="3" useHostIOCache="true" Bootable="false" IDE0MasterEmulationPort="0" IDE0SlaveEmulationPort="1" IDE1MasterEmulationPort="2" IDE1SlaveEmulationPort="3">
//   It's root device. UUID equals Root_0.vdi
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" hotpluggable="false" port="0" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{eee6e582-3719-4607-9947-d6b232c2c8b0}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
// It's data - UUID equals last child of data (Data_0_1.vdi)
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" hotpluggable="false" port="1" device="0"> 
          <Image uuid="{9d642064-ce96-4636-92ce-c82400afc399}"/> 
        </AttachedDevice>
// Prebundled
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" hotpluggable="true" port="2" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{c15de548-a277-48b1-97f4-4871ef2c2b8a}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
 </StorageController>
```



Try to run BlueStacks and make backup (top menu).


----------



## evildog1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> I tried to emulate your situation. I made the same struct of disks, then delete root and data from VirtualBox. Only fastboot and prebundled left.
> At finish I reattached all disks again. BS works.
> 
> 
> Try to run BlueStacks and make backup (top menu).

Click to collapse



Still stuck on boot. I tried bypassed installer to force reupdate without erasing data but still stuck
I decided to give up and uninstall it, erasing my data anyway. I have to start over with games that doesn't have backup feature
Totally forgot BS had a backup feature. I will use it next time


----------



## RealPsygnosis (Jan 30, 2020)

I tried to install nova launcher, but drag and drop doesn't work (only double click)
after that, enable gaming edition give me this error
https://ibb.co/HzVV3D2
can I solve? should I use another Bluestack version? 
thanks


----------



## TheMusas (Jan 31, 2020)

I want to lock my BS but I keep getting an error.





```
31/01/2020 2:18:35 PM:248:VBOX:eek:utput:Bluestack Hypervisor  Command Line Management Interface Version 2.1.24
(C) 2005-2019 Bluestack System Inc. 
All rights reserved.

Usage:

VBoxManage storageattach    <uuid|vmname>
                            --storagectl <name>
                            [--port <number>]
                            [--device <number>]
                            [--type dvddrive|hdd|fdd]
                            [--medium none|emptydrive|additions|
                                      <uuid|filename>|host:<drive>|iscsi]
                            [--mtype normal|writethrough|immutable|shareable|
                                     readonly|multiattach]
                            [--comment <text>]
                            [--setuuid <uuid>]
                            [--setparentuuid <uuid>]
                            [--passthrough on|off]
                            [--tempeject on|off]
                            [--nonrotational on|off]
                            [--discard on|off]
                            [--hotpluggable on|off]
                            [--bandwidthgroup <name>]
                            [--forceunmount]
                            [--server <name>|<ip>]
                            [--target <target>]
                            [--tport <port>]
                            [--lun <lun>]
                            [--encodedlun <lun>]
                            [--username <username>]
                            [--password <password>]
                            [--initiator <initiator>]
                            [--intnet]

BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Invalid parameter 'Programs\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root.vdi':True
31/01/2020 2:18:35 PM:248:VBOX:eek:utput:BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Cannot delete storage: medium 'E:\Other Programs\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi' is still attached to the following 1 virtual machine(s): 87bb8c18-a755-46c6-ba82-2a0deb17bac3
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_OBJECT_IN_USE (0x80bb000c), component MediumWrap, interface IMedium, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "DeleteStorage(pProgress.asOutParam())" at line 1603 of file VBoxManageDisk.cpp
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Failed to delete medium. Error code Unknown Status -2135228404 (0x80bb000c)
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Medium 'E:\Other Programs\BlueStacks\Engine\Android\Root_0.vdi' cannot be closed because it is still attached to 1 virtual machines
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Details: code VBOX_E_OBJECT_IN_USE (0x80bb000c), component MediumWrap, interface IMedium, callee IUnknown
BstkVMMgr.exe: error: Context: "Close()" at line 1612 of file VBoxManageDisk.cpp:False
31/01/2020 2:18:35 PM:248:Lock:False
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 31, 2020)

RealPsygnosis said:


> I tried to install nova launcher, but drag and drop doesn't work (only double click)
> after that, enable gaming edition give me this error
> https://ibb.co/HzVV3D2
> can I solve? should I use another Bluestack version?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Gaming Edition doesn't work from BlueStacks 4.160 (or 4.150). Try to use previous version of BlueStacks or use BSTweaker 6 (Single Tab mode)



TheMusas said:


> I want to lock my BS but I keep getting an error.

Click to collapse



Try to use BSTweaker 6


----------



## wilberlm12 (Feb 1, 2020)

Will Xposed work again?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 1, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Really liking what I see so far in BSTweaker6. Truly hope you plan to include a File Manager as with BSTweaker5 down the road. I use this feature quite often. Thanks for a great handy program.

Click to collapse



Prepared a prototype of file manager. Basic features only. BSTweaker 6.1.0


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Feb 1, 2020)

*File Manager Needed*



Anatoly79 said:


> Prepared a prototype of file manager. Basic features only. BSTweaker 6.1.0

Click to collapse



Might be my ole age, not finding anything, showing same 7 tabs in 6.1.0 as in 6.0.7, they appear identical


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 1, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Might be my ole age, not finding anything, showing same 7 tabs in 6.1.0 as in 6.0.7, they appear identical

Click to collapse



Click FM in the right bottom corner of BSTweaker


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Feb 1, 2020)

*File Manager Needed*



Anatoly79 said:


> Click FM in the right bottom corner of BSTweaker

Click to collapse



Yep, it was my bad eyesight, thanks, will check it out more tomorrow. Much appreciated.
Regards,
Johnny


----------



## KazimierzW (Feb 13, 2020)

The latest Bluestacks Tweaker asks for framework.4.160.10.1119.jar to patch and me able to change the IMEI.  The Google Drive doesn't have that version (only version 4.150.x.x).  Am I missing something?


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Feb 13, 2020)

*Broken Link*

Hello Anatoly79,

Appears the link for 6.1.13 alpha is not working. Gives a 404 error clicking on it, if right clicking to save, it does show filename "BSTweaker61130.zip" but New Edge shows "Couldn't download - No file". Same result using Chrome. Been like this all day (02/12)

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 13, 2020)

KazimierzW said:


> The latest Bluestacks Tweaker asks for framework.4.160.10.1119.jar to patch and me able to change the IMEI.  The Google Drive doesn't have that version (only version 4.150.x.x).  Am I missing something?

Click to collapse



Use BStweaker 6. Patch is not needed more.



JohnnyKirm said:


> Hello Anatoly79,
> 
> Appears the link for 6.1.13 alpha is not working. Gives a 404 error clicking on it, if right clicking to save, it does show filename "BSTweaker61130.zip" but New Edge shows "Couldn't download - No file". Same result using Chrome. Been like this all day (02/12)
> Regards,
> Johnny

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## tosunkaya (Feb 15, 2020)

Premium patch button is not enabled (looking 2 red circle) in BStweaker 6. It's the first time i use. How can i make button active? Latest bs 64bit (4.170).

Is there anything needed before premium, like rooting etc?

Bstweaker 5 worked


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 16, 2020)

tosunkaya said:


> Premium patch button is not enabled (looking 2 red circle) in BStweaker 6. It's the first time i use. How can i make button active? Latest bs 64bit (4.170).
> Is there anything needed before premium, like rooting etc?
> Bstweaker 5 worked

Click to collapse



Are all instances of BlueStacks stopped? Root is not need for Premium


----------



## tosunkaya (Feb 16, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Are all instances of BlueStacks stopped? Root is not need for Premium

Click to collapse



Yes, all closed. Clicked the button when it's closed, then started bluetacks, ads were still seen, then successfully worked with tweaker5.

Tried as 4.160 and 4.170


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 16, 2020)

tosunkaya said:


> Yes, all closed. Clicked the button when it's closed, then started bluetacks, ads were still seen, then successfully worked with tweaker5.
> Tried as 4.160 and 4.170

Click to collapse



Logs - Open debug log. Send me that file as an attachment. 
(For removing ads use Promo patch)


----------



## amiropc (Feb 21, 2020)

*Error*

hi
i cant root 
after i click on patch its said no such file or directory
this is log
2/21/2020 11:11:32 AM:3:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.160.10.1119:True
2/21/2020 11:11:32 AM:3:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Education x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17134.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 00581117-0902-7d5e-5404-5179a8d5fb3a
IMEI: 733850122685841
AndroidID: 5C4846413B73AC82
WiFiMAC: D1:89:4A:EC:70:38
Program Dir C:\Program Files (x86)\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.160.10.1119
Client Version 4.160.10.1119

2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null:358e72c8-988b-4b77-8050-9971a109b50b:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Ready:TabSettings:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1920:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:1080:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 SDCARD=/dev/sdc1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdd1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.160.10.1119 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=IR caCode=840 pcode=ecab OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=cbd656e3-6810-3778-142d-0b52201d9438 EngineState=plus caSelector=se_310260 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=4ea18c34-f09f-414a-b6dc-515774088989 machineId=5b5c5566-9055-4321-b83f-f4ba434e0826 versionMachineId=bb7b4e6b-dfde-4453-8ee9-74e7dbedd7ce ApiToken=4575b801-2061-4d0e-a774-80edcf867d26 ssse3=1 abivalue=15 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=Documents,Pictures,InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:3416:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id:c366c0f8cfff81d3:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Read:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Ready:TabConfig:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Ready:TabUtils:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}:1721148:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Free space:1680MB:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
2/21/2020 11:11:33 AM:Info:Get Info:True
2/21/2020 11:12:52 AM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//':25:True
2/21/2020 11:12:52 AM:24:Connect check:True
2/21/2020 11:12:53 AM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
2/21/2020 11:12:53 AM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su:dd: /sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86: No such file or directory:True
2/21/2020 11:12:53 AM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su:chown: /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory:True
2/21/2020 11:12:53 AM:24:Rootatchermission error.chown: /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory:False


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 21, 2020)

amiropc said:


> hi
> i cant root
> after i click on patch its said no such file or directory

Click to collapse



Have you updated BlueStacks from any previous version? Or is it a fresh install?


----------



## Pri_Ank (Feb 22, 2020)

Can you Please add ROG Phone II Profile in Models.. @Anatoly79

It enables the 120 FPS in Many Games and I have 240Hz Monitor so!!


THanks in Advance!


----------



## kitstart (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello i have a problem with bstweaker 5 ( 5.16.1 ) root no longer works : the patch button stay grayed out :crying:
I also tried with bstweaker 6 (6.2.4) and when i patch i get " False " all the time :crying:
I have bluestacks 4.170.10.1001 
how to fix this problem please? thanks in advance


----------



## JoseeP001 (Feb 24, 2020)

@Anatoly79
How can I root Bluestacks CN, It does'nt show the option requiered for this on BSTweaker 5 (Helper), What can i do?, and when I configure any phone profile, it always get false... Thank you.
https://imgur.com/a/HjJeNu2


----------



## kitstart (Feb 24, 2020)

kitstart said:


> Hello i have a problem with bstweaker 5 ( 5.16.1 ) root no longer works : the patch button stay grayed out :crying:
> I also tried with bstweaker 6 (6.2.4) and when i patch i get " False " all the time :crying:
> I have bluestacks 4.170.10.1001
> how to fix this problem please? thanks in advance

Click to collapse



EDIT   :  i am answering to myself : i succeeded to root it  I was not doing it the right way to do it.I clicked on " lock " when it shouldn't be done. I succeeded like this:
-Once bluestacks is completely stopped, click on "unlock" in bstweaker. Then never click on "lock" which gets gray next to it.
-Start bluestacks.Then go back to bstweaker and click on "patch" .
and the root succeeded for me


----------



## mhm233 (Mar 3, 2020)

Edit


----------



## PeterMac83 (Mar 5, 2020)

How to disable "Discover apps" on right side ? in Bluestack 4. 170.10.1001 

If this is not possible to disable, thant what was the last version build without this ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 5, 2020)

PeterMac83 said:


> How to disable "Discover apps" on right side ? in Bluestack 4. 170.10.1001
> 
> If this is not possible to disable, thant what was the last version build without this ?

Click to collapse



Patch Promo/Premium


----------



## LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON (Mar 6, 2020)

*version 4.180.0.1051*

version 4.180.0.1051 is not supported  update su bin failed


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 7, 2020)

LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON said:


> version 4.180.0.1051 is not supported  update su bin failed

Click to collapse



use BSTweaker 6


----------



## LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON (Mar 7, 2020)

lost root because upgrade to 4.180.0.1005 blues

i downloaded alpha 6 tweaker but it did not work. same failed patching. so i did 
1. backup bluestacks data.
2. modify version string in backup 4.180.0.1005 =>  4.170.10.1001
(else you cannot import into older version)
3. deinstall bluestacks  4.180.0.1005
4. install bluestacks  4.170.10.1001
5. import data. & root again with bstweaker


----------



## shoopi (Mar 8, 2020)

In BSTweaker 6, what's the point of the Single Tab mode ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 9, 2020)

shoopi said:


> In BSTweaker 6, what's the point of the Single Tab mode ?

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0CKnrXyrgI


----------



## gatarax (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello Anatoly79 , i have Bluestack 4.170.10.1001 rooted and Xposed 3.1.5 .But when i want to install the version 89 framework, then Bluestack crashes at startup, bootloop!  
would you know how to do? thank you in advance


----------



## cgx47275 (Mar 14, 2020)

@Anatoly79 Does bstweaker 6 support the latest bluestacks version 4.180.10.1006?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 15, 2020)

cgx47275 said:


> @Anatoly79 Does bstweaker 6 support the latest bluestacks version 4.180.10.1006?

Click to collapse



Yes.
But sometimes root does not work after upgrading from previous version of BlueStacks. I don't know the reason.


----------



## cgx47275 (Mar 20, 2020)

@Anatoly79 can you make a video tutorial on how to use bstweaker 6 soon? Thank you


----------



## Death_Gun (Mar 24, 2020)

BlueStacks Tweaker6 is working very well!!
and it's very simple, I like it


----------



## shoopi (Mar 25, 2020)

New version 4.190.0.1072


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 30, 2020)

New version 4.190.0.5002


----------



## DoughMucker (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been using BS Tweaker for a while for root and enjoying it. Can I also use it to tweak the aspect ratio of the emulated device?

I use BS on a Microsoft Surface to read magazines. The Surface has a 3:2 ratio.  When I read in portrait mode, BS doesn't maximize the usage of the display, even in full screen mode. It leaves blank space at both the top/bottom and sides. It would be nice if it maximized to the width of the screen.  I think this has to do with the aspect ratio of the emulated android device, so I hope I can change that. I've tried changing the Device on the Phone tab (Pixel 2, Asus Zenphone, etc) but that didn't do anything.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## zek97 (Apr 2, 2020)

my bluestack tweaker 6 6.4.6 button disabled..can root but cannot patch and install superSu..help mee thx


----------



## joluke (Apr 2, 2020)

zek97 said:


> my bluestack tweaker 6 6.4.6 button disabled..can root but cannot patch and install superSu..help mee thx

Click to collapse



Use the alpha version from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=81503877

Enviado do meu ASUS_I001DC através do Tapatalk


----------



## zek97 (Apr 2, 2020)

joluke said:


> Use the alpha version from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=81503877
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_I001DC através do Tapatalk

Click to collapse



still same n not worked..adb server not turn to greenlight n still for the red light


----------



## cgx47275 (Apr 2, 2020)

figured it out

@Anatoly79. can you post detailed instructions on how to use bstweaker 6 with latest bluestacks version? or can anyone that reads this post do so too? thanks

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

[/COLOR @Anatoly79. can you post detailed instructions on how to use bstweaker 6 with latest bluestacks version? or can anyone that reads this post do so too? thanks


----------



## mkamoski (Apr 2, 2020)

*Does BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.16.1) beta support 4.190.0.5002?*

Does BlueStacks Tweaker 5 (5.16.1) beta support 4.190.0.5002?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 3, 2020)

zek97 said:


> still same n not worked..adb server not turn to greenlight n still for the red light

Click to collapse



Logs - Open debug log - Send me the log file



cgx47275 said:


> @Anatoly79 can you make a video tutorial on how to use bstweaker 6 soon? Thank you

Click to collapse



BSTweaker 6 is a preview. First I need to solve some problems 

How to root https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81503877&postcount=1220


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 4, 2020)

Is there a way to change GUID with new BSTw6?


----------



## Hackinwale (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey @Anatoly79,

I had issues installing some app from playstore and google referred me to your page. I have been able to use your BsTweaker 5 to change from Android 7.1.2 to Android 9 but yet I cannot download my choice app.

My Observation:
- Only the version number changed (i.e from 7.1.2 to 9.0)
- API Level is supposed to be 28 but it remains 25 instead
- Android version name is meant to be Pie but Nougat is written despite is it version 9.0

Note that I ensure my Bluestacks is rooted before I did the Os upgrade.

What could be done?

Best regards,
Hackinwale.


----------



## maksnova (Apr 7, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> To all. Check the new version of BSTweaker 4.

Click to collapse



Добрый день, можете поделиться ссылкой на tweaker 4


----------



## me_myself123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you have a Mac version??


----------



## THFCM (Apr 12, 2020)

*REQUEST*

please, if possible, add the phone model RAZER PHONE 2, so that all games run at 120fps


----------



## Kruchy12340 (Apr 12, 2020)

working 100%, thank you


----------



## NatashaD (Apr 13, 2020)

@Anatoly79 Thank you very much for the BSTweaker tool. I really appreciate it. I now need your help in Freezing the Bluestacks Date to today's date or any given date. Or freeze an apps date to a given date. Is it possible? I think Freezing App date would be a great idea.


----------



## DaedalusGR (Apr 16, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6. alpha testing​*For testers only. Only BlueStacks 4.150 and higher are supported (Android x64 and x86).
> Root and compressing the data. Patches: Premium, Promo. File Manager
> 
> BSTweaker 6 has nothing to do with BSTweaker 5 except for the name. All program code is completely rewritten.
> ...

Click to collapse



@Anatoly79: I have a new privacy-related addition. You can cut off access to your Documents and Pictures on Windows by editing the .bstk file while the Bluestacks processes are killed. Under the <SharedFolders> section, just set the hostPath to "None" and writable value to "false" for the Pictures and Documents entries. Seems like BstSharedFolder is needed, especially if you want to be able to install APKs straight from Windows. Wouldn't mess around with InputMapper either. Maybe this can be done ever more elegantly. 

EDIT:
There is also some Registry keys under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks*\Guests\Android\SharedFolder\

Entries 1-4, Documents/Pictures for user and all users (shared). I set writable to 0 and Path to empty value.

*="BlueStacks" or "BlueStacks_bgp64" depending on the version.


----------



## lieuliau (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you please add Increase Disk Size for BS 4.190?


----------



## patrick900 (Apr 24, 2020)

*Disable,Change Windows File Sharing and Access in Bluestacks?*

maybe in windows registry ?


----------



## lieuliau (Apr 25, 2020)

lieuliau said:


> Can you please add Increase Disk Size for BS 4.190?

Click to collapse


 @Anatoly79: If this isn't added soon, can you please tell me if old bstweaker increase disk size work for BS 4.190?


----------



## v2t9484 (Apr 25, 2020)

new version 4.200.0.1061

```
64bit cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/windows/bgp/4.200.0.1061/2999ef8ccf51ae1f7a6a7fb43498edfb/x64/BlueStacks-Installer_4.200.0.1061_amd64_native.exe
32bit cdn3.bluestacks.com/downloads/windows/bgp/4.200.0.1061/2999ef8ccf51ae1f7a6a7fb43498edfb/x86/BlueStacks-Installer_4.200.0.1061_x86_native.exe
```


----------



## Scoots McGee (Apr 26, 2020)

*Can not start BSTweaker5*

Hi,

I've downloaded and unpacker BS Tweaker5. When I open it, I instantly get a Windows pop up saying "BlueStacks Tweaker5 has stopped working". 

This is a copy of the Problem Signature.

Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
  Problem Signature 01:	bluestackstweaker5.exe
  Problem Signature 02:	5.16.1.0
  Problem Signature 03:	5e423236
  Problem Signature 04:	BlueStacksTweaker5
  Problem Signature 05:	5.16.1.0
  Problem Signature 06:	5e423236
  Problem Signature 07:	35
  Problem Signature 08:	0
  Problem Signature 09:	System.IO.FileLoadException
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	0a9e
  Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Additional Information 3:	0a9e
  Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

I have gone through the command prompt to try to fix the CLR20r3 error according to guides on the web, but have not had any luck. Does anyone have any helpful hints on this?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 26, 2020)

lieuliau said:


> @Anatoly79: If this isn't added soon, can you please tell me if old bstweaker increase disk size work for BS 4.190?

Click to collapse



BSTweaker 5 can increase disk size.
I won't have time in the near month for BSTweaker.



Scoots McGee said:


> I've downloaded and unpacker BS Tweaker5. When I open it, I instantly get a Windows pop up saying "BlueStacks Tweaker5 has stopped working".

Click to collapse



It seems you don't have NET.framework 4. Run BSTweaker 6.


----------



## mad1999 (Apr 26, 2020)

is there way to open data_0.vdi (explorer files) without bluestacks? i tried 7-zip and other tools but still can't read it


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting. Links not working on BlueStacks Tweaker Page.


----------



## JoseeP001 (Apr 28, 2020)

@Anatoly79 can you help me please giving a download link for Bstweaker 4.5.2?

---------- Post added at 23:31 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------

[/COLOR @Anatoly79 can you help me please giving a download link for Bstweaker 4.5.2?


----------



## moekugd (Apr 28, 2020)

*Cant install Samsung Galaxy note 9 or any other version*

4/28/2020 2:41:12 PM:30:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.40.10.1013:True
4/28/2020 2:41:12 PM:30:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\HP\Downloads\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: NotPatched
RootState: Locked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: NotPatched
GUID: AC8ED100-726D-11E4-B15E-C4346B6DCDDA
IMEI: 692006751943298
AndroidID: 84D5F5D0FB4DE6AA
WiFiMAC: AD:BB:70:91:B4:A8
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.40.10.1013
Client Version 4.40.10.1013

4/28/2020 2:41:12 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null:4b2b0903-0537-4721-bedd-ab30b9b5ad27:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1600:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:900:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.40.10.1013 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=XK caCode=392 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=2243585 DNS2=8.8.8.8 GUID=daf50316-3e49-f8f6-c5a6-e2b98cdc7bc0 EngineState=raw caSelector=se_44010 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=ffb387bf-b82b-4ad7-a842-b487728fcf46 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2872 WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2860:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:2048:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id:e7a6d45f02c16abc:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Read:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}:1027644:True
4/28/2020 2:41:13 PM:Free space:1003MB:True
4/28/2020 2:41:14 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
4/28/2020 2:41:14 PM:Info:Get Info:True
4/28/2020 2:41:16 PM:48:HttpOST:Answer:{"result":"error","reason":"Unknown command"}:True
4/28/2020 2:41:17 PM:48:HttpOST:Answer:{"result":"error","reason":"error modifying properties in .bluestacks.prop"}:True
4/28/2020 2:41:17 PM:48:Change phone:Samsung Galaxy Note 9:False


----------



## lauripa (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh yes! Thank you very much!


----------



## xambles (Apr 29, 2020)

*I have 2 questions*

1 - When will you update BSTweaker to suppot BS 4.190?

2 - Why does your website show BS is on version 4.200 when the last version availible on their website is 4.190.0.5002?


----------



## v2t9484 (Apr 29, 2020)

new version 4.200.0.1072


----------



## Necrow51 (May 2, 2020)

Any fix for Pokemon Master on Bluestacks 4 please ?
"The game must be restarted"


----------



## desilusion (May 5, 2020)

I keep getting "Rootatch::False" everytime I try to patch bluestacks after I unlock it. I've reinstalled multiple times, followed the youtube tutorial and it keeps happening. Any idea on how to fix this? Thank you in advance.


```
5/05/2020 12:20:13 a. m.:61:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\ClientVersion:4.200.0.4012:True
5/05/2020 12:20:13 a. m.:61:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18362.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\wyf\Desktop\DATA3\iphone\BSTweaker5_51610\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: PatternNotFound
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 35444335-3434-5337-535A-B05ADAE02AC4
IMEI: 537470672636619
AndroidID: BD558BCABB6FEFFB
WiFiMAC: C4:94:0F:0B:24:E6
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks_bgp64\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp64\Engine\
Version 4.200.0.4012
Client Version 4.200.0.4012

5/05/2020 12:20:13 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:13 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null::True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:Ready:TabSettings:True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.200.0.4012 OEM=bgp64 LANG=es-ES country=PE caCode=604 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=438fd775-018e-4988-a720-eddd645cdde3 EngineState=plus caSelector=se_71606 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=a9eb1c39-c9be-4bb2-a4fb-863478ecaaa6 HARDWARE=android_x86_64 machineId=438fd775-018e-4988-a720-eddd645cdde3 versionMachineId=4934d88d-872e-4e40-8801-3f21dfe2f946 ApiToken=a68f8c4d-49a9-4968-975a-ae9516d56c05 ssse3=1 abivalue=7 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=Documents,Pictures,InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\Memory:2048:True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:16 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id::True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Read:True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Ready:TabConfig:True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Ready:TabUtils:True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}::True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Free space:0MB:True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
5/05/2020 12:20:17 a. m.:Info:Get Info:True
5/05/2020 12:20:26 a. m.:Ready:TabMain:True
5/05/2020 12:20:35 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:35 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null::True
5/05/2020 12:20:36 a. m.:Ready:TabSettings:True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.200.0.4012 OEM=bgp64 LANG=es-ES country=PE caCode=604 pcode=snpe OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=438fd775-018e-4988-a720-eddd645cdde3 EngineState=plus caSelector=se_71606 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=a9eb1c39-c9be-4bb2-a4fb-863478ecaaa6 HARDWARE=android_x86_64 machineId=438fd775-018e-4988-a720-eddd645cdde3 versionMachineId=4934d88d-872e-4e40-8801-3f21dfe2f946 ApiToken=a68f8c4d-49a9-4968-975a-ae9516d56c05 ssse3=1 abivalue=7 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=Documents,Pictures,InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\Memory:2048:True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:20:43 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id::True
5/05/2020 12:20:44 a. m.:Read:True
5/05/2020 12:20:44 a. m.:Ready:TabConfig:True
5/05/2020 12:20:52 a. m.:Ready:TabHelpers:True
5/05/2020 12:20:57 a. m.:Ready:TabRoot:True
5/05/2020 12:20:59 a. m.:Ready:TabUtils:True
5/05/2020 12:21:05 a. m.:Check:IsAddGoLiveButton:False
5/05/2020 12:21:05 a. m.:Check:IsAddChatButton:False
5/05/2020 12:21:05 a. m.:Check:IsOnlyStopButtonToBeAddedInContextMenuOFSysTray:False
5/05/2020 12:21:05 a. m.:Check:IsGamePadEnabled:False
5/05/2020 12:21:05 a. m.:Check:IsUseFrontendBanner:False
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\Config\IsOneTimeSetupDone:True:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\Guests\Android\Config\IsOneTimeSetupDone:1:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Check:IsGiftPackEnabled:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:IsGiftPackEnabled:False:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Check:IsFriendsEnabled:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:IsFriendsEnabled:False:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Check:IsWallpaperChangeAllowed:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:IsWallpaperChangeAllowed:False:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Check:AreWebTabsVisible:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Read:AreWebTabsVisible:True:True
5/05/2020 12:21:06 a. m.:Ready:TabOem:True
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}::True
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:Free space:0MB:True
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:21:20 a. m.:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
5/05/2020 12:21:21 a. m.:Ready:TabAbout:True
5/05/2020 12:22:01 a. m.:Ready:TabRoot:True
5/05/2020 12:22:03 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:03 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:Connect check:True
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 rm -f /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 stat /system/xbin/su | grep Size | sed 's/Size.*/\/system\/xbin\/su exists/'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:04 a. m.:95:Root:UnPatch:Success:True
5/05/2020 12:22:05 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:05 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:Connect check:True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon u:object_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:06 a. m.:97:Root:Patch::False
5/05/2020 12:22:13 a. m.:99:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:13 a. m.:99:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 pm install -r /sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/SuperSu::True
5/05/2020 12:22:13 a. m.:99:Root:Install eu.chainfire.supersu::False
5/05/2020 12:22:13 a. m.:99:Install app:eu.chainfire.supersu:False
5/05/2020 12:22:15 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:15 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:Connect check:True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon u:object_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:16 a. m.:101:Root:Patch::False
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:Connect check:True
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/05/2020 12:22:17 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon u:object_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
5/05/2020 12:22:18 a. m.:103:Root:Patch::False
```


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 5, 2020)

desilusion said:


> I keep getting "Rootatch::False" everytime I try to patch bluestacks after I unlock it. I've reinstalled multiple times, followed the youtube tutorial and it keeps happening. Any idea on how to fix this? Thank you in advance.
> 
> ```
> 5/05/2020 12:20:13 a. m.:61:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64\ClientVersion:4.200.0.4012:True
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Fafaszka (May 6, 2020)

Use BSTweaker 6??? Where is it avaible?


----------



## GOD-TheSupreme (May 7, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6. alpha testing​*For all problems, bugs, wishes, please contact me.

Click to collapse



BSTweaker 6.4.7 alpha not able to detect  MSI App Player ( v. 4.150.10.6302 ) installed on Win 10  Ent. 1909 x64 with an error message
" *Emulator not found (Registry) *"
whereas  BSTweaker 5.16.1 detects it readily.
Given that BSTweaker 6 works with BlueStacks, MEmu, Nox, LDPlayer etc. it is highly desirable that it should  work with  MSI App Player ( one of the best android emulators  in my personal opinion ) as well. Just a request


----------



## v2t9484 (May 11, 2020)

new version 4.205.0.1006


----------



## phillthedrill (May 14, 2020)

v2t9484 said:


> new version 4.205.0.1006

Click to collapse



Too bad we can't update it yet until he gets a new Bluestacks Tweaker out.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 15, 2020)

v2t9484 said:


> new version 4.205.0.1006

Click to collapse



The main page is url link now.


----------



## titi66200 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 21, 2020)

We are now up to v4.205.10.1001. Hopefully we get an update to Tweaker shortly.

Wanted to ask if anyone else running Bluestacks on win10 May update build 19041.264? As I had issues with my system, decided to do a total clean install, still using Bluestacks v4.200.0.5201. Have not had issues rooting prior to changing windows using v6, did finally get root, but as soon as I update SuperSU-v2.82-SR5, I lose root. Believe this might have something to do with the newer windows as v4.200.0.5201 never had a problem rooting with previous windows 18363.

As this build of windows goes to release next week, curious if anyone else has seen this at all.


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 22, 2020)

GOD-TheSupreme said:


> BSTweaker 6.4.7 alpha not able to detect  MSI App Player

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON (May 22, 2020)

This no windows may update. That you wrote. Use stable software. Not Windows Insider Preview build. Alpha.
@JohnnyKirm


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 22, 2020)

LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON said:


> This no windows may update. That you wrote. Use stable software. Not Windows Insider Preview build. Alpha.
> 
> @JohnnyKirm

Click to collapse



Hmm! Been a MS Insider for 6 years. Hate to tell you this but build 19041 is the May Update, not an Alpha preview build; that might be Build 19631. The official ISO's of 19041.208 May Update were released over a week ago to MSDN subscribers and next week will be the public release if not sooner.

Perhaps do some research prior to calling something Alpha and telling someone to use stable software. Thanks for your opinion.


On another note, how does everyone feel about the new Bluestacks layout of v4.205.10.1001 and or v4.205.0.1006 using a Library and Game Center tab. My issue with this setup is that Bluestacks always opens up to the Game Center by default, something that I never use. I have all apps on Google Play.

I have written to Bluestacks support on this, asking them to put atleast a toggle in Settings to have Bluestacks open up to the Library rather than this Game center. This has been passed on to the developers, however, unless they get more complaints about this new setup, we will be stuck with it.

Please guys, if you do not like this feature of having Game Center being put in your face like this, let Bluestacks know. Much appreciated. Hope you are all keeping safe out there.

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 22, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> We are now up to v4.205.10.1001. Hopefully we get an update to Tweaker shortly.
> 
> Wanted to ask if anyone else running Bluestacks on win10 May update build 19041.264? As I had issues with my system, decided to do a total clean install, still using Bluestacks v4.200.0.5201. Have not had issues rooting prior to changing windows using v6, did finally get root, but as soon as I update SuperSU-v2.82-SR5, I lose root. Believe this might have something to do with the newer windows as v4.200.0.5201 never had a problem rooting with previous windows 18363.
> 
> As this build of windows goes to release next week, curious if anyone else has seen this at all.

Click to collapse



Update: Started fresh with Bluestacks v4.205.10.1001 and then using BSTweaker v6.5.0, there were absolutely no issues with rooting. SuperSU-v2.82-SR5 is now up and running.

Thanks Anatoly79 for the update.

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 23, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> My issue with this setup is that Bluestacks always opens up to the Game Center by default
> I have written to Bluestacks support on this, asking them to put atleast a toggle in Settings to have Bluestacks open up to the Library rather than this Game center. This has been passed on to the developers, however, unless they get more complaints about this new setup, we will be stuck with it.

Click to collapse



Download *fix* from the site https://bstweaker.tk/ BlueStacks 4.205.10.1001 (64bit) / (32bit) + fix (Library + ad icon)
Unpack the zip archive and replace c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bluestacks.exe.
Also I removed the ad icon


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 23, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Download *fix* from the site https://bstweaker.tk/ BlueStacks 4.205.10.1001 (64bit) / (32bit) + fix (Library + ad icon)
> Unpack the zip archive and replace c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bluestacks.exe.
> Also I removed the ad icon

Click to collapse



Hello Anatoly79,

Thanks for the fix, worked great. One frustration gone, now left with the gigantic icons. They are like 10 times the size of my windows icons. Is there somewhere a user can edit to downsize them, or is it directly in the executable. This has to be the ugliest UI out of Bluestacks yet.

To think, I have a subscription to Bluestacks, and put up with them. Unless many users complain, they will not budge. Have about a year left, all free from the points I cashed in when they ended that.

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## lieuliau (May 24, 2020)

@Anatoly79: Is there any way to disable all game guide control? Now everytime I open new game, it always show these Tutorial about game guide control.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 24, 2020)

lieuliau said:


> @Anatoly79: Is there any way to disable all game guide control? Now everytime I open new game, it always show these Tutorial about game guide control.

Click to collapse


 @lieuliau, Would love to find something for this too. I have sent countless complaints to Bluestacks on this. Once is enough, we know its there, asked them to stop treating us like kids. But with them, unless enough people complain, they will not change.  Used to be only 1 click to dismiss, now it's like 4.

If only everyone would flood their support and complain.


----------



## sesshumaruv2 (May 25, 2020)

help bro



5/25/2020 12:19:52 PM:3:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.205.0.1006:True
5/25/2020 12:19:52 PM:3:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Home x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18363.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\moran\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: PatternNotFound
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 39444335-3134-3539-5736-363531344435
IMEI: 545658738763647
AndroidID: 10F64CC5ED4E86E1
WiFiMAC: 53:6D:95:B1:E4:87
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.205.0.1006
Client Version 4.205.0.1006

5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null::True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.205.0.1006 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=AE caCode=840 pcode=ofpn OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=94b85bc2-b937-48d4-96ae-0a735ee1cdff EngineState=plus caSelector=se_310260 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=52a70946-029b-4cff-9933-36c266e86576 machineId=94b85bc2-b937-48d4-96ae-0a735ee1cdff versionMachineId=98befca9-3a93-46e9-9409-d81a7b9158e6 ApiToken=9f187269-4097-4665-9f4a-d27802287128 ssse3=1 abivalue=15 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=Documents,Pictures,InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:900:True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id::True
5/25/2020 12:19:54 PM:Read:True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}::True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:Free space:0MB:True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
5/25/2020 12:19:55 PM:Info:Get Info:True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:Connect check:True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon ubject_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
5/25/2020 12:20:02 PM:24:Rootatch::False
5/25/2020 12:20:08 PM:Ready:TabAbout:True
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}::True
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:Free space:0MB:True
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:10 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsAddGoLiveButton:False
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsAddChatButton:False
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsOnlyStopButtonToBeAddedInContextMenuOFSysTray:False
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsGamePadEnabled:False
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsUseFrontendBanner:False
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Config\IsOneTimeSetupDone:True:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Config\IsOneTimeSetupDone:1:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsGiftPackEnabled:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:IsGiftPackEnabled:False:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsFriendsEnabled:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:IsFriendsEnabled:False:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:IsWallpaperChangeAllowed:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:IsWallpaperChangeAllowed:False:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Check:AreWebTabsVisible:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Read:AreWebTabsVisible:True:True
5/25/2020 12:20:12 PM:Ready:TabOem:True
5/25/2020 12:20:17 PM:30:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.205.0.1006:True
5/25/2020 12:20:17 PM:30:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Home x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18363.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\moran\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: PatternNotFound
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 39444335-3134-3539-5736-363531344435
IMEI: 545658738763647
AndroidID: 10F64CC5ED4E86E1
WiFiMAC: 53:6D:95:B1:E4:87
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.205.0.1006
Client Version 4.205.0.1006

5/25/2020 12:20:17 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:20:17 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null::True
5/25/2020 12:21:22 PM:52:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\ClientVersion:4.205.0.1006:True
5/25/2020 12:21:22 PM:52:Info
:WindowsVersion: Microsoft Windows 10 Home x64 Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.18363.0
NET Version: 4.0.30319.42000
Version: 5.16.1.0
IsProcessElevated: True
Environment: C:\Users\moran\Desktop\BSTweaker5\
Phones db exist: True
Utils exist: True
suX86 exist: True
HdPlusDevicesState: PatternNotFound
HdCommonState: PatternNotFound
RootState: Unlocked
PremiumState: NotPatched
PromoState: NotPatched
ThemeState: PatternNotFound
GUID: 39444335-3134-3539-5736-363531344435
IMEI: 545658738763647
AndroidID: 10F64CC5ED4E86E1
WiFiMAC: 53:6D:95:B1:E4:87
Program Dir C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\
User Data Dir C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Engine\
Version 4.205.0.1006
Client Version 4.205.0.1006

5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 egrep -o [0-9a-f]{8}.*[0-9a-f]{12} /data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/adid_settings.xml 2>/dev/null::True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Ready:TabSettings:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestWidth:1280:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\FrameBuffer\0\GuestHeight:720:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\BootParameters:ROOT=/dev/sda1 SRC=/android DATA=/dev/sdb1 PREBUNDLEDAPPSFS=/dev/sdc1 HOST=WIN bstandroidport=9999 GlMode=1 VERSION=4.205.0.1006 OEM=bgp LANG=en-US country=AE caCode=840 pcode=ofpn OEMFEATURES=538983425 DNS=8.8.8.8 DNS2=10.0.2.3 GUID=94b85bc2-b937-48d4-96ae-0a735ee1cdff EngineState=plus caSelector=se_310260 DPI=240 GlTransport=3 appsfeatures=16592382 installId=52a70946-029b-4cff-9933-36c266e86576 machineId=94b85bc2-b937-48d4-96ae-0a735ee1cdff versionMachineId=98befca9-3a93-46e9-9409-d81a7b9158e6 ApiToken=9f187269-4097-4665-9f4a-d27802287128 ssse3=1 abivalue=15 WINDOWSFRONTEND=10.0.2.2:2881 SF=Documents,Pictures,InputMapper,BstSharedFolder WINDOWSAGENT=10.0.2.2:2861:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Read:SOFTWARE\BlueStacks\Guests\Android\Memory:900:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop bst.imei::True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 getprop ro.bst.device.android_id::True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Read:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Ready:TabConfig:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:Ready:TabUtils:True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /::True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:23 PM:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 df "/" | tail -n +2  | awk '{print $4'}::True
5/25/2020 12:21:24 PM:Free space:0MB:True
5/25/2020 12:21:24 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:24 PM:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:24 PM:Ready:TabFileCommander:True
5/25/2020 12:21:24 PM:Info:Get Info:True
5/25/2020 12:21:25 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:25 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 cat /system/build.prop | grep "ro.build.version.sdk=" | sed 's/ro.build.version.sdk=//'::True
5/25/2020 12:21:25 PM:70:Connect check:True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 mount -o remount,rw /system::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 dd bs=16777216 if=/sdcard/windows/BstSharedFolder/suX86 of=/system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/bstk/su 0 chcon ubject_r:system_file:s0 /system/xbin/su::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:FAIL:False
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:AdbTcp:/system/xbin/su -c 'ls -l /system/xbin/su'::True
5/25/2020 12:21:26 PM:70:Rootatch::False


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 25, 2020)

sesshumaruv2 said:


> help bro

Click to collapse



Bstweaker 5 doesn't support BlueStacks 4.205.
Use bstweaker 6.


----------



## sesshumaruv2 (May 25, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Bstweaker 5 doesn't support BlueStacks 4.205.
> Use bstweaker 6.

Click to collapse




Thanks bro its works now


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2020)

Hi bro ,

How to expand bluestack 4.2 diskspace to 256GB , BSTv5 not support anymore ?


----------



## deltacharlie (May 30, 2020)

Hi Is there any way to set Phone number in BlueStacks?


----------



## lieuliau (May 31, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi bro ,
> 
> How to expand bluestack 4.2 diskspace to 256GB , BSTv5 not support anymore ?

Click to collapse



v5 can increase disk space in BS v205


----------



## ahmedmahmoud50 (Jun 2, 2020)

when i change device model i get fales why ?


----------



## datajosh (Jun 4, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Download *fix* from the site https://bstweaker.tk/ BlueStacks 4.205.10.1001 (64bit) / (32bit) + fix (Library + ad icon)
> Unpack the zip archive and replace c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bluestacks.exe.
> Also I removed the ad icon

Click to collapse



Thank you! That was an *INCREDIBLY* annoying change. Hate the giant icons too but I can deal with that easier.


----------



## gatarax (Jun 4, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> now left with the gigantic icons. They are like 10 times the size of my windows icons. Is there somewhere a user can edit to downsize them, or is it directly in the executable. This has to be the ugliest UI out of Bluestacks yet.

Click to collapse



Hello ,me too can't bear these disgusting big icons horrible since this last update !!!! ?

-And the Game center tab appeared ! ?

Anatoly79 please make an option in bstweaker to hide game center and recover the size of the original icons ???


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jun 4, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Download *fix* from the site https://bstweaker.tk/ BlueStacks 4.205.10.1001 (64bit) / (32bit) + fix (Library + ad icon)
> Unpack the zip archive and replace c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\bluestacks.exe.
> Also I removed the ad icon

Click to collapse



Noticed you removed the fix, thought you may have incorporated that in BST652. I did try the Single Tab Mode to no avail. Kept a backup so all is still good.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 5, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Noticed you removed the fix, thought you may have incorporated that in BST652. I did try the Single Tab Mode to no avail. Kept a backup so all is still good.

Click to collapse



Patch Promo removes the ad icon and makes the tab Library the default tab. The fix for bluestacks.exe is no longer needed.

I have no idea what to do with big icons. I think they will fix it. It looks very ugly.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jun 5, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Patch Promo removes the ad icon and makes the tab Library the default tab. The fix for bluestacks.exe is no longer needed.
> 
> I have no idea what to do with big icons. I think they will fix it. It looks very ugly.

Click to collapse



Will give that a try tomorrow, late for me.

As per big icons, we need as many users as possible to mention to BS support regarding that. If no one complains, they may not change it. Who knows though.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 5, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> If only everyone would flood their support and complain.

Click to collapse





Anatoly79 said:


> I have no idea what to do with big icons. I think they will fix it. It looks very ugly.

Click to collapse



One can only hope..

I sent feedback about this version of Bluestacks back in the 4.190.10.5002 release.  Not a single thing was changed upon its final release in 4.205.  The changelog articles on the bluestacks websites haven't had any comments allowed to go through since this release., probably because everyone hates it.

But the UI is only part of the major problem Bluestacks has right now: A memory leak (or something like it).

Bluestacks constantly purges active memory into the pagefile with no limit on it.  Instances get so big to the point they fill up the pagefile and cause severe performance degradation in Windows itself.

Reported this bug back in 4.190.  Like the UI, still remains unchanged in 4.20x.

*Edit*: Heck I just tested the 64bit version to see if that was better.. upon starting the instance it purged EVERY SINGLE RUNNING PROCESS of active memory, making Windows act like there was no free system RAM left.   This is ATROCIOUS.


I don't want to use the adware infested Nox (or any other western emulator) and MuMu doesn't have any multi-instancing features, so there's no real alternative other than just dealing with it.  Really sucks.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jun 5, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Will give that a try tomorrow, late for me.
> 
> As per big icons, we need as many users as possible to mention to BS support regarding that. If no one complains, they may not change it. Who knows though.

Click to collapse




Just to confirm Anatoly79, applying the Promo patch worked perfectly and with all my Instances. Much appreciated. 

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Quiexo (Jun 6, 2020)

DAOWAce said:


> One can only hope..
> 
> I sent feedback about this version of Bluestacks back in the 4.190.10.5002 release.  Not a single thing was changed upon its final release in 4.205.  The changelog articles on the bluestacks websites haven't had any comments allowed to go through since this release., probably because everyone hates it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having the same problem too with BS 4.200.0.4012 64bit. Played FGO NA for ~20 minutes, opened a new Firefox window then everything started to become unresponsive. Even after I closed BS completely (using BSTweaker Force Kill) the computer was still unresponsive and throwing up "Hardware error" in Reliability Monitor. Restarting the computer fixed the unresponsive issue in the end.

You mentioned that this memory leak issue occurred from V4.190. Incidentally, I checked BS changelog and V4.190 mentions "6. Users with high-end machines will now notice less CPU usage. Winter has arrived, for your CPU.". I wonder if this CPU optimisation is what's causing the memory leak issue.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 9, 2020)

@Anatoly79
Please patch for BlueStacks 4.210.0.4009_and64.

Patched with the BlueStacks Tweaker version 6 6.5.2.0 by changing the PC register but the promo patch also removes the playtore icon.

Thanks


----------



## LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON (Jun 9, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Hate to tell

Click to collapse



Ok. I was Ms insider since longhorn. Forgive me. I see windows 10 2004 uses hyperv for wsl2. This hypervisor breaks BlueStacks virtual box hypervisor's compatibility I guess.
Disabled any virtual platform subsystem windows features may help.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jun 9, 2020)

LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON said:


> Ok. I was Ms insider since longhorn. Forgive me. I see windows 10 2004 uses hyperv for wsl2. This hypervisor breaks BlueStacks virtual box hypervisor's compatibility I guess.
> Disabled any virtual platform subsystem windows features may help.

Click to collapse



Not positive on that as I do not use Hyper-V. I run VMware Pro on my system, no issues with Bluestacks. The issue I did have was only with one version of Bluestacks and an older BSTweaker, been good since both were updated, other than the ugly huge icons in Bluestacks.

Thanks and Regards,
Johnny


----------



## joshndroid (Jun 10, 2020)

Using the hyper-v bluestacks beta (as i run hyper-v for other things) and the tweak app does not find bluestacks (registry). It opens, but no version information or anything is listed.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 10, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> @Anatoly79
> Please patch for BlueStacks 4.210.0.4009_and64.
> Patched with the BlueStacks Tweaker version 6 6.5.2.0 by changing the PC register but the promo patch also removes the playtore icon.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Fixed. 
Unpatch Promo with BSTweaker 6.5.2.
(Or open c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_bgp64\Client\ and restore backup (Rename BlueStacks.exe.xxxxxx.bak to BlueStacks.exe)

Then Patch again with BSTweaker 6.5.3




joshndroid said:


> Using the hyper-v bluestacks beta (as i run hyper-v for other things) and the tweak app does not find bluestacks (registry). It opens, but no version information or anything is listed.

Click to collapse



 BStweaker uses VirtualBox COM API but BlueStacks beta Hyper-V has an other engine.
I work with many other emulators. I can't turn on Hyper-V because It will break my main work.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 10, 2020)

@Anatoly79
Doesn't work.
Icon of the playstore Ok but disappearance of installed applications.


----------



## capetan (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello

Is it possible to change the device to other than the predefined ones, other than on the BSTweaker list?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 10, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> @Anatoly79
> Doesn't work.
> Icon of the playstore Ok but disappearance of installed applications.

Click to collapse



Please check again


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 10, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Please check again

Click to collapse



Tried it 4 times and always the same.
I also tried to:
-Unpatch promo.
-Launched bluestack.
-uninstall applications.
-closed bluestack.
-patch promo.
-Launched bluestack.
-install applications.

But when I leave bluestack and I relaunch it the applications are no longer there.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 10, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> Tried it 4 times and always the same.
> I also tried to:
> -Unpatch promo.
> -Launched bluestack.
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore backup file (BlueStacks.exe.xxxxxx.bak). Use the oldest one if you have 2 or more .bak
Bstweaker 6.5.5?


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 10, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Restore backup file (BlueStacks.exe.xxxxxx.bak). Use the oldest one if you have 2 or more .bak
> Bstweaker 6.5.5?

Click to collapse



Works with 6.5.5 
This afternoon you asked me to try the 6.5.3.


----------



## joshndroid (Jun 11, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BStweaker uses VirtualBox COM API but BlueStacks beta Hyper-V has an other engine.
> I work with many other emulators. I can't turn on Hyper-V because It will break my main work.

Click to collapse



Fair enough. I am in the same boat but the opposite in that i use hyper-v mainly. All good.


----------



## Darthagnon (Jun 12, 2020)

When using BlueStacks 4.200.0.5201 (last version with the good UI) and BSTweaker v6.5.5, the "Change Wallpaper" option no longer appears in the hamburger menu when patched. Previously, this worked (I think in version 6.5.0, which is what I currently have installed, but I cannot be sure, as I may have patched BlueStacks with an earlier version of BSTweaker6 or used BSTweaker5).

Feature request: Could we have a "Force Kill" option in BSTweaker6, to kill BlueStacks and all related services? The Stop button in the UI leaves behind BstkSVC.exe (orphan process, left if BlueStacks is closed before BSTweaker) and HD-Agent.exe (BlueStacks tray).


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 12, 2020)

Darthagnon said:


> Feature request: Could we have a "Force Kill" option in BSTweaker6, to kill BlueStacks and all related services? The Stop button in the UI leaves behind BstkSVC.exe (orphan process, left if BlueStacks is closed before BSTweaker) and HD-Agent.exe (BlueStacks tray).

Click to collapse



Click the right mouse button https://bstweaker.tk/images/bstweaker/BSTweaker_630_Main.png


----------



## Darthagnon (Jun 12, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Click the right mouse button

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, Anatoly79! 
I also checked about the change wallpaper option, and it's nothing to do with BsTweaker - BlueStacks doesn't show the change wallpaper option unless you're logged in to Google Play (don't suppose this is fixable with BsTweaker?  ). I'll do some research and see if I can find a way to replace wallpapers without logging in.

EDIT: 
Change wallpapers manually here, where [anime-name] is the name of the currently applied skin/theme in BlueStacks:

C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks\Client\anime-blue\fancybg.jpg [1920x980]
ditto\anime-lineage\fancybg.jpg [1920x980]
ditto\anime-pink\fancybg.jpg [1920x980]


----------



## kentpachi (Jun 12, 2020)

Nova Launcher (+MEmu support) 6.2.3.apk

it does not work on android 4, it crashed


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 12, 2020)

kentpachi said:


> Nova Launcher (+MEmu support) 6.2.3.apk
> 
> it does not work on android 4, it crashed

Click to collapse



Nova Launcher v6 requires Android 5 and newer


----------



## harshil33 (Jun 12, 2020)

hii @Anatoly79 
is there any pre rooted versioin available ?
I am using windows 10 Version with 10th gen i3 processor and having 4 GB ram.
I installed latest version 4.210 but it did not started hence I uninstalled it.
Please suggest me working version for me. I want to use this to change device id, imei, guid and MAC ID to create new accounts.


----------



## erikferreira (Jun 12, 2020)

any chance to support bluestacks hyper-v?

http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/download...3_native_7576530aaaa81c33a40d3dad71eb79c4.exe


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 13, 2020)

erikferreira said:


> any chance to support bluestacks hyper-v?
> http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/download...3_native_7576530aaaa81c33a40d3dad71eb79c4.exe

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## Nikofreefire (Jun 13, 2020)

*hey bro*

please update the tool for we can root this lastest bluestacks sir thank you alot


----------



## Android4Me!! (Jun 15, 2020)

*LDPlayer (BlueStacks alternative!)*

I just recently found a different (better?) emulator I didn't know existed! It's called *LDPlayer* and it comes *ALREADY ROOTED!! AWESOME!* It also allows for multi-instances too. Give it a try! :good:



DAOWAce said:


> One can only hope..
> 
> I sent feedback about this version of Bluestacks back in the 4.190.10.5002 release.  Not a single thing was changed upon its final release in 4.205.  The changelog articles on the bluestacks websites haven't had any comments allowed to go through since this release., probably because everyone hates it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello Anatoly79,

Not that this is a major concern, but worth mention. Normally when I do an upgrade of Bluestacks, I always UnPatch root and then Lock. I also UnPatch Promo. Proceed with upgrade, then go through the process of Unlocking and Patching both.

I am using current BSTweaker 6.5.6 with v4.215.0.1019. What is unusual, there was no need to Patch Promo as Bluestacks opens up to Library permanently. Even doing an uninstall of Bluestacks and re-install, no need for Promo Patch. This was repeatable on 3 computers I use Bluestacks on.

I know it has not been implemented by Bluestacks yet, did a new install in new vm and that still opened up to Game center. But for my 3 systems, it is like they are now permanently patched to open up to Library. Like I mentioned, not really a concern, but thought I would let you know.

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 24, 2020)

Android4Me!! said:


> I just recently found a different (better?) emulator I didn't know existed! It's called *LDPlayer* and it comes *ALREADY ROOTED!! AWESOME!* It also allows for multi-instances too. Give it a try! :good:

Click to collapse



Nox, Bluestacks, LDPlayer, MEmu, MuMu.  I know about them all.

I avoided Nox, LD and ME due to concerns with adware or crypto miners.

Bluestacks was the most reputable of the main ones.

Then I found MuMu, which had no ads and was made by a massive company: NetEase.  They aren't going to do the same ad crap that the others are, because they don't need the money.

MuMu runs extremely well and has great app support, but no customized features like Bluestacks does for certain games (7DS was one I played with the landscape mod).  But, MuMu can't do multi-instancing, hence my need for Bluestacks.



Quiexo said:


> I'm having the same problem too with BS 4.200.0.4012 64bit. Played FGO NA for ~20 minutes, opened a new Firefox window then everything started to become unresponsive. Even after I closed BS completely (using BSTweaker Force Kill) the computer was still unresponsive and throwing up "Hardware error" in Reliability Monitor. Restarting the computer fixed the unresponsive issue in the end.
> 
> You mentioned that this memory leak issue occurred from V4.190. Incidentally, I checked BS changelog and V4.190 mentions "6. Users with high-end machines will now notice less CPU usage. Winter has arrived, for your CPU.". I wonder if this CPU optimisation is what's causing the memory leak issue.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to be the case.

I tested Bluestacks versions from 4.160 to 4.215.  They all suffered the memory purge/leak thing.

I also installed a fresh Windows 10 v1909 in case it was an issue with my old v1703.  No change; still suffered the issue: https://i.imgur.com/BwxFYGB.png
Either I didn't notice it until now, or some hardware/driver changes did something.

Support says they "can't replicate it on our LAB computer".   Yeah, okay, sure.  I bet they don't even know what they're looking for or somehow think it's normal.

This is making me want to install the other emulators I mentioned to see if they suffer this major technical issue.. but god I really don't want to.


----------



## Darthagnon (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone know what hosts addresses we need to block to disable Bluestacks update detection?


----------



## phillthedrill (Jul 4, 2020)

Might as well use Memu player since it looks like the Tweaker is no longer being updated.


----------



## evildog1 (Jul 4, 2020)

The 64-bit version 4.210.0.4009 is not supported 
	
	



```
This version () is not supported
```
 and can't root







But this guy on youtube is using same BS version and tweaker version and is supported. How???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKhdpOnGl3o


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 5, 2020)

evildog1 said:


> The 64-bit version 4.210.0.4009 is not supported

Click to collapse



BSTweaker searches emulator in all known branches. 
1. It seems you have an empty registry branch  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks. 
2. Open the tab Settings in BSTweaker. What emulator is selected? BlueStacks 64-bit is correct.




phillthedrill said:


> Might as well use Memu player since it looks like the Tweaker is no longer being updated.

Click to collapse



Use BSTweaker 6


----------



## evildog1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BSTweaker searches emulator in all known branches.
> 1. It seems you have an empty registry branch  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks.
> 2. Open the tab Settings in BSTweaker. What emulator is selected? BlueStacks 64-bit is correct.
> 
> Use BSTweaker 6

Click to collapse



It's selected Bluestacks by default. I choosed BlueStacks 64-bit and it works
But i already rooted it with BSTweaker 5 :laugh:


----------



## Devocalypse (Jul 6, 2020)

*How to make it work with Hyper-V*

Latest BSTweaker beta (6.5.6) works partially with Hyper-V Bluestacks (4.200.0.4205).
*NOTE: this applies to helpers section only. Root is not supported!*

All you need to do is export the reg key under 

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv
```
to a .reg file.
In that reg file search and replace:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv
```
with

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks
```

Save it and double click to import it. Now you should have both:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv
```

It's best to export and import yourself as the keys contain machine-related data and locations which might be subject to change.

After that just run BStweaker and use it as usual.


----------



## IBastawisi (Jul 9, 2020)

Root >> Unlock results in an error:
2020-07-09 22:13:04.0317 FATAL Critical error! C:\Program Files\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv\BstkTypeLib.dll not found


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 10, 2020)

Devocalypse said:


> Latest BSTweaker beta (6.5.6) works with Hyper-V Bluestacks (4.200.0.4205).
> All you need to do is export the reg key under
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




IBastawisi said:


> Root >> Unlock results in an error:
> 2020-07-09 22:13:04.0317 FATAL Critical error! C:\Program Files\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv\BstkTypeLib.dll not found

Click to collapse



BSTweaker 6 does not support BlueStacks Hyper-V. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82793921&postcount=1340


----------



## Devocalypse (Jul 10, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BSTweaker 6 does not support BlueStacks Hyper-V. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82793921&postcount=1340

Click to collapse



Helpers for premium and promo work though.
I haven't bothered testing root as I have no use for it.


----------



## jakebrand24 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Help me pls!!!!*

Hello, I see clearly the File Manager can stored data/data/<package>/<databases> without Root.
How to achieve this via adb??
I tried adb shell run-as and ADB backup but it doesn't work.
Please help me, thanks...


----------



## casperspook (Jul 12, 2020)

*Well done!!*



Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6.​*For testers only. Only BlueStacks 4.150 and higher are supported (Android x64 and x86).
> Root and compressing the data. Patches: Premium, Promo. File Manager
> 
> BSTweaker 6 has nothing to do with BSTweaker 5 except for the name. All program code is completely rewritten.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nirmal kumaran (Jul 14, 2020)

can you create tweaks for msi app player to change imei number in it . It is also similar to bluestacks . so please consider my problem and reply to me ' your responce


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 14, 2020)

nirmal kumaran said:


> can you create tweaks for msi app player to change imei number in it . It is also similar to bluestacks . so please consider my problem and reply to me ' your responce

Click to collapse



Settings - Emulator - MSI AppPlayer


----------



## asteria23 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello! Please tell me how can I start the server 127.0.0.1:8888 without starting the BS tweaker? Or how can I start a BS tweaker with an already running server? For example, what command-line arguments should I use to do this?


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jul 16, 2020)

The premium features patch DOES NOT work!! No matter how many times I try to patch it, I STILL DO NOT have the premium features such as a custom wallpaper!!

I have unpatched it and re-patched it dozens of times and no custom wallpaper! This feature has worked in the past but no longer.

Does anybody know what the problem could be?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Arceist Justin said:


> The premium features patch DOES NOT work!!

Click to collapse



What is the version of BSTweaker and BlueStacks?


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jul 16, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> What is the version of BSTweaker and BlueStacks?

Click to collapse




I figured out what the problem was. After doing the patch, I just needed to run Bluestacks as administrator once in order for the premium features to apply.


----------



## asteria23 (Jul 17, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> What is the version of BSTweaker and BlueStacks?

Click to collapse



Did you decide to skip my question?


----------



## reverser69 (Jul 17, 2020)

anyone can help me with intallation of exposed on BS 4.215.0.5101.x64 ?


----------



## claytmp (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello, can anyone please help as to how activate premium for the latest version of bluestacks?


----------



## jhoncarter (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for creating thread on xda


----------



## Philip Leung (Jul 23, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6.​*For testers only. Only BlueStacks 4.150 and higher are supported (Android x64 and x86).
> Root and compressing the data. Patches: Premium, Promo. File Manager
> 
> BSTweaker 6 has nothing to do with BSTweaker 5 except for the name. All program code is completely rewritten.
> It is highly recommended that you backup the installed BlueStacks.* If you have important data, do not use this program.*

Click to collapse



Hi,
Not sure what went wrong but I am no longer able to unlock new instances. It just stopped working.

2020-07-23 01:45:04.2832 ERROR System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x80BB0001): Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_2'
   at BstkTypeLib.VirtualBoxClass.FindMachine(String aNameOrId)
   at VmBlueStacks4.Internal.BstkVBoxBase.InternalOpenMachine(String vmName, LockType lockType)
   at VmBlueStacks4.BlueStacks4VMRootVBox.Lock()
2020-07-23 01:45:04.2832 FATAL Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_2'
2020-07-23 01:45:04.2832 DEBUG Root.Lock:False
2020-07-23 01:45:04.2832 INFO Root.Lock:Android_2:False
2020-07-23 01:45:06.9165 ERROR System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x80BB0001): Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_3'
   at BstkTypeLib.VirtualBoxClass.FindMachine(String aNameOrId)
   at VmBlueStacks4.Internal.BstkVBoxBase.InternalOpenMachine(String vmName, LockType lockType)
   at VmBlueStacks4.BlueStacks4VMRootVBox.Lock()
2020-07-23 01:45:06.9165 FATAL Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_3'
2020-07-23 01:45:06.9165 DEBUG Root.Lock:False
2020-07-23 01:45:06.9165 INFO Root.Lock:Android_3:False

I do not see the Root.vdi file in the cloned instances.

Are you able to help me fix it?  Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 24, 2020)

Philip Leung said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what went wrong but I am no longer able to unlock new instances. It just stopped working.
> 2020-07-23 01:45:04.2832 FATAL Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_2'
> 2020-07-23 01:45:06.9165 FATAL Could not find a registered machine named 'Android_3'

Click to collapse



I don't know what is it. Delete BlueStacks 2, BlueStacks 3 and reboot pc.


----------



## akbaryahya (Jul 27, 2020)

Is there a manual way to root bluestacks hyper-v? because this tool still doesn't work and most articles point here so I'm confused. I also don't want to turn off hyper-v because I use a docker


----------



## gatarax (Jul 28, 2020)

claytmp said:


> Hello, can anyone please help as to how activate premium for the latest version of bluestacks?

Click to collapse



I also have this problem for a few days! 
I have bluestacks version with the ugly giant icons. And i was really premium with this version!
But for a few days all of a sudden, i have the tab  " Play and win "  and   "  Blog "  that have appeared ! whereas before they were not there 
I re-open bstweaker latest version and it tells me that i am still premium 
the big ugly icons unbearable and now these tabs that I don't want appearing, bluestacks is getting more and more rotten...

and I forgot another bug too : 
my wallpaper was suddenly changed by itself by a wallpaper with flying saucers ! ?
programmers impose more and more unwanted things on us...


----------



## Android4Me!! (Jul 29, 2020)

gatarax said:


> I also have this problem for a few days!
> I have bluestacks version with the ugly giant icons. And i was really premium with this version!
> But for a few days all of a sudden, i have the tab  " Play and win "  and   "  Blog "  that have appeared ! whereas before they were not there
> I re-open bstweaker latest version and it tells me that i am still premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I noticed my BlueStacks also changing randomly and my icons suddenly got smaller! Yea!! I then noticed a new option at the top left that said "Personalize" so I clicked on it. It then showed 4 new options. You can now change Icon Size, Wallpaper & more! Also, the icons now have a strange look to them so that if you don't click them dead center, you're given the option to "Play" or "Uninstall". Weird!!


----------



## shoopi (Jul 29, 2020)

New version 4.220.0.1109


----------



## gatarax (Jul 30, 2020)

Android4Me!! said:


> then noticed a new option at the top left that said "Personalize" so I clicked on it. It then showed 4 new options. You can now change Icon Size, Wallpaper & more! Also, the icons now have a strange look to them so that if you don't click them dead center, you're given the option to "Play" or "Uninstall". Weird!!

Click to collapse



yes me too indeed ,the day before yesterday, the " personalize" option appeared to me and i could choose the smaller or bigger icons. But a pity that when you choose the smaller icons, the text under each icon is more and more cut ! 

and yesterday i turned my pc back on ,started bluestacks and the "personalize" option is completely gone  and today she has reappeared, i hope it will last....


----------



## danielsii (Jul 31, 2020)

I've installed 64 bit version of LDplayer but BStweaker said it can't find the emulator in the registry.


----------



## RMarques (Aug 1, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks Tweaker 6.
> For testers only. Only BlueStacks 4.150 and higher are supported (Android x64 and x86).
> Root and compressing the data. Patches: Premium, Promo. File Manager
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In order to root, will this very same procedure work if you run multi instances?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 2, 2020)

RMarques said:


> In order to root, will this very same procedure work if you run multi instances?

Click to collapse



Yes. Just select the required instance in the main menu.



danielsii said:


> I've installed 64 bit version of LDplayer but BStweaker said it can't find the emulator in the registry.

Click to collapse



I just added LDPlayer 64 in BSTweaker 6.5.9


----------



## pieboots (Aug 2, 2020)

Can't seem to get this to open. Keep getting SHADE ERROR. Must be my pc


----------



## Ravi0--0 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello it is not working on bluestacks beta hyper v edition, even not able to detect because in windows registry it's name is little different, hyper uses .vhdx storage system so please release a tweak for hyper v editions, thanks !
ref >> google <bluestacks hyper v>
as i'm new cannot use ref links...


----------



## gatarax (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello
I checked "premium" with bstweaker as always. But bstweaker, whether it's the latest version or the previous one or even older (I've tested them all) no longer works for "premium" by removing the ads apps 
attached screenshot circled in red :




Anatoly79 can you do something to fix this? thank you in advance


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 5, 2020)

gatarax said:


> Hello
> I checked "premium" with bstweaker as always. But bstweaker, whether it's the latest version or the previous one or even older (I've tested them all) no longer works for "premium" by removing the ads apps
> attached screenshot circled in red :

Click to collapse



You should apply Promo patch.


----------



## gatarax (Aug 5, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> You should apply Promo patch.

Click to collapse



thank you very much for your help anatoly79 :laugh:
I followed these steps with bstweaker 6.5.9 :
I closed bluestacks like on my screen in 1 ,then clicked on patch in 2 on my screen and i am TRUE then,and the ads app has disappeared thank you :laugh:




more than the turn of "game center" and "play and win " if there could be an option one day to remove them it would be the icing on the cake


----------



## CanalMSFBrasil (Aug 7, 2020)

*bstweaker 6 issue*

I cant open bstweaker at all. Its just keep sending me this messege: 

 Value cant be null
Name of parameter: path1

here are the details

Consulte o final desta mensagem para obter detalhes sobre como chamar a 
depuração just-in-time (JIT) em vez desta caixa de diálogo.

************** Texto de Exceção **************
System.ArgumentNullException: Valor não pode ser nulo.
Nome do parâmetro: path1
   em System.IO.Path.Combine(String path1, String path2)
   em VmLDPlayerBase.LDPlayerVMBaseMainInfoPath.get_AdbExe()
   em Engine.MainEngine.get_AdbServerMonitor()
   em CustomControls.AdbServerControl.OnLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   em System.Windows.Forms.UserControl.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   em DevExpress.XtraEditors.XtraUserControl.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   em System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   em DevExpress.XtraEditors.XtraForm.WndProc(Message& msg)
   em System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Assemblies Carregados **************
mscorlib
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BlueStacksTweaker
    Versão do Assembly: 6.5.9.0
    Versão do Win32: 6.5.9.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/BlueStacksTweaker.exe
----------------------------------------
NLog
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.7.2.11786
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/NLog.DLL
----------------------------------------
System
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4190.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.Utils.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.Utils.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.Data.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.Data.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.CustomControls
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.CustomControls.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.Engine
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.Engine.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.ServiceModel
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ServiceModel/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.ServiceModel.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4200.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.VirtualMachines
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VirtualMachines.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraBars.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraBars.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pt-BR_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
Newtonsoft.Json
    Versão do Assembly: 12.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 12.0.3.23909
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/Newtonsoft.Json.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Numerics
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Numerics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Numerics.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.VmNox6
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmNox6.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer64
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer64.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayerBase
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayerBase.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer4
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer4.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer3
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer3.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmMemu7
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmMemu7.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks4
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks4.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.Helpers
    Versão do Assembly: 1.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 1.0.0.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.Helpers.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraEditors.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraEditors.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraGrid.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraGrid.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraLayout.v18.2
    Versão do Assembly: 18.2.7.0
    Versão do Win32: 18.2.7.0
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Users/leowe/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EXa8336.45553/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraLayout.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Versão do Assembly: 4.0.0.0
    Versão do Win32: 4.8.4084.0 built by: NET48REL1
    Base de Código: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_pt-BR_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Depuração JIT **************
Para habilitar a depuração just-in-time (JIT), o arquivo .config deste
aplicativo ou computador (machine.config) deve ter o valor
jitDebugging definido na seção system.windows.forms.
O aplicativo também deve ser compilado com a depuração
habilitada.

Por exemplo:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Quando a depuração JIT está habilitada, qualquer exceção sem tratamento
será enviada ao depurador JIT registrado no computador,
em vez de ser tratada nesta caixa de diálogo.


----------



## amir201065 (Aug 7, 2020)

*xposed problem*

after update xposed or froamwork,bluestacks Gets stuck


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 7, 2020)

CanalMSFBrasil said:


> I cant open bstweaker at all. Its just keep sending me this messege:
> Value cant be null
> Name of parameter: path1

Click to collapse



What version of BlueStacks is installed? Write a full build.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 8, 2020)

@akbaryahya, @Devocalypse, @erikferreira, @joshndroid,
Please check BSTweaker 6.6.1. BlueStacks Hyper-V is supported now. (tested on BlueStacks 4.200.0.4205)


----------



## erikferreira (Aug 8, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> @akbaryahya, @Devocalypse, @erikferreira, @joshndroid,
> Please check BSTweaker 6.6.1. BlueStacks Hyper-V is supported now. (tested on BlueStacks 4.200.0.4205)

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, unfortunately I'm using version 4.210.0.4205, so it did not work, I will downgrade.

here the link if you want to test:

http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/download...tacks-Installer_4.210.0.4205_amd64_native.exe


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 8, 2020)

erikferreira said:


> Thank you very much, unfortunately I'm using version 4.210.0.4205, so it did not work, I will downgrade.
> here the link if you want to test:
> 
> http://cdn3.bluestacks.com/download...tacks-Installer_4.210.0.4205_amd64_native.exe

Click to collapse



What problem do you have with BlueStacks 4.210.0.4205?


----------



## erikferreira (Aug 8, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> What problem do you have with BlueStacks 4.210.0.4205?

Click to collapse









if it should work then the problem is something else, I'll try again.

thanks.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 8, 2020)

erikferreira said:


> if it should work then the problem is something else, I'll try again.
> thanks.

Click to collapse



BSTweaker 6.6.1?
Is there a branch HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv in the registry?


----------



## erikferreira (Aug 8, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> BSTweaker 6.6.1?
> Is there a branch HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv in the registry?

Click to collapse



have but I had another registry key BlueStacks_bgp64, deleted and it worked.

thanks again.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello Anatoly79, 

Would like to thank you for all the fine work you do. So appreciated.

Suggestion: Think it would be possible to provide a brief description with BSTweaker6 of any changes, adds, fixes, etc. as you once did with v5 on the website on new versions.  Just a thought.

Take care and have a great weekend.


----------



## Nosarti (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello, I notice that this program supports every big emulator with the exception of MuMu. Is it possible to add MuMu in the future as well please? It's the emulator that performs by far the best for me but sadly it has ads as well. Thank you very much.


----------



## ekrezem (Sep 1, 2020)

Will you have plans to detect Bluestacks Lollipop Beta (32-bit)?
I just installed it recently (BS 4.230) and using the Beta bstweaker, but it doesn't detect Lollipop's instance. Could it be because of different install location?


----------



## scematics (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello Anatoly79
For BlueStacks versions 4.230.0.1103 and lowers .. Is there any method to rearrange icons in main menu ?
for example when installing new apk, the group of icons which consists  setting camera etc .. will move group of icons to right
after any apk installed .. is there a way to keep group of icons set to top left and any apk install will be move to right of it.
thaanx in advance 4 ur greatest efforts


----------



## scematics (Sep 2, 2020)

duplicate post please remove


----------



## soldierny (Sep 7, 2020)

anyone have a link for any version of bstweaker with single tab mode? Ive been searching but cant find any


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2020)

soldierny said:


> anyone have a link for any version of bstweaker with single tab mode? Ive been searching but cant find any

Click to collapse



Single tab mode doesn't work more.


----------



## Polgba (Sep 7, 2020)

Emulator not found(Registry) what's the error?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2020)

Polgba said:


> Emulator not found(Registry) what's the error?

Click to collapse



Write a full version of BlueStacks.


----------



## shoopi (Sep 8, 2020)

Version 4.230.10.1008 is out.


----------



## nikcomp (Sep 9, 2020)

How do you change the default launcher with Bluestacktweaker 6


----------



## cowbite (Sep 11, 2020)

*[REQ] BlueStacks 4.230.10.1008 (64bit) compatibility*

BlueStacks 4.230.10.1008 (64bit) Is out now and I'm having issues with it in general, coming from MEMU. I found out about the tweaker but, sadly, it doesn't work with this version. 
Thanks, all.
Cow


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Sep 12, 2020)

cowbite said:


> BlueStacks 4.230.10.1008 (64bit) Is out now and I'm having issues with it in general, coming from MEMU. I found out about the tweaker but, sadly, it doesn't work with this version.
> Thanks, all.
> Cow

Click to collapse



Perhaps describe your issues. Someone may be able to help. Having issues in general does not let anyone help you. Running same current version 4.230.10.1008, no problems with tweaker, basically use  for rooting bluestacks.

Regards,


----------



## Quiexo (Sep 12, 2020)

cowbite said:


> BlueStacks 4.230.10.1008 (64bit) Is out now and I'm having issues with it in general, coming from MEMU. I found out about the tweaker but, sadly, it doesn't work with this version.
> Thanks, all.
> Cow

Click to collapse



Make sure BSTweaker 6 is set to detect *BlueStacks 64-bit.* Open BSTweaker, click on *Settings* tab and change the *Emulator* setting to the one you're using.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 12, 2020)

ekrezem said:


> Will you have plans to detect Bluestacks Lollipop Beta (32-bit)?
> I just installed it recently (BS 4.230) and using the Beta bstweaker, but it doesn't detect Lollipop's instance. Could it be because of different install location?

Click to collapse



Fixed. Settings - Emulator - BlueStacks Lollipop


----------



## shak3800 (Sep 22, 2020)

I am using memu 7.1.6 but they don't seem to communicate with Bstweaker 6. Neither the read or apply command work and the device is not listed in bstweaker. I have already set the emulator to Memu7. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 24, 2020)

shak3800 said:


> I am using memu 7.1.6 but they don't seem to communicate with Bstweaker 6. Neither the read or apply command work and the device is not listed in bstweaker. I have already set the emulator to Memu7. Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Logs - Open debug log. Send me that file


----------



## shohabmsk (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi. how to use premium, promo in bstweaker 6.6.3? I could not find any guide, the buttons are always red. bs latest 32bit. even when i click on them while bs off, after running bluestacks i see free account and ads


----------



## AmieGamer (Sep 27, 2020)

bluestacks have problem with freefire im facing mouse acceleration problem (sensitivity up and down)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 30, 2020)

AmieGamer said:


> bluestacks have problem with freefire im facing mouse acceleration problem (sensitivity up and down)

Click to collapse



https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/en-us/articles/360047780071-BlueStacks-4-230-Release-Notes



        Step into the world of better gaming experience with BlueStacks 4.230.10. 
1. Improved sensitivity on Free Fire, easy sniping and smoothest ever gameplay make BlueStacks 4.230.10 and Free Fire the perfect match! Watch the video below to know more.


----------



## shoopi (Sep 30, 2020)

Version 4.240.0.1075 is out.


----------



## shoopi (Oct 1, 2020)

With BSTweaker 6.6.4 alpha, *Premium* patch doesn't work with Bluestacks 4.240.0.1075


----------



## Theraze (Oct 1, 2020)

https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...52-Release-Notes-for-BlueStacks-Hyper-V-BETA-
I love using the BSTweaker website to monitor updates and see whether or not there's a new version of BS that I should be installing. Is there any way it could also include the updates to the Hyper-V edition? It was updated again on Monday, but the official website is a mess that keeps trying to offer you a version four months old. Thanks!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 2, 2020)

shoopi said:


> With BSTweaker 6.6.4 alpha, *Premium* patch doesn't work with Bluestacks 4.240.0.1075

Click to collapse



fixed



Theraze said:


> https://support.bluestacks.com/hc/e...52-Release-Notes-for-BlueStacks-Hyper-V-BETA-
> I love using the BSTweaker website to monitor updates and see whether or not there's a new version of BS that I should be installing. Is there any way it could also include the updates to the Hyper-V edition? It was updated again on Monday, but the official website is a mess that keeps trying to offer you a version four months old. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I have just added the link


----------



## proxyx (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi Anatoly,

First time poster, long time xda lurker here.  First wanted to say thank you for the amazing tool...it's a work of art.  The reason for my post, however, is to alert you to the false positives that VirusTotal is showing against BlueStacksTweaker.exe:

 Ad-Aware                  Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
ALYac                         Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
SecureAge APEX       Malicious
Arcabit                        Trojan.Bulz.D1E9A5
BitDefender                Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
CrowdStrike Falcon   Win/malicious_confidence_60% (W)
Emsisoft                      Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349 (B)
eScan                          Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
FireEye                        Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
GData                          Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349
MAX                            Malware (ai Score=80)
McAfee                        Artemis!DDADCB7987FE
McAfee-GW-Edition  Artemis
Qihoo-360                   Generic/Trojan.848
VBA32                          CIL.HeapOverride.Heur

Thanks again!
proxyx


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 6, 2020)

proxyx said:


> VirusTotal is showing against BlueStacksTweaker.exe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to send a report to BitDefender. They ask to upload a screenshot of the event generated by Bitdefender. I have installed BitDefender and it doesn't see "Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349".
I don't understand what is it.


----------



## uaevuon (Oct 7, 2020)

What's the difference between promo and premium patch? 
Does Premium patch include promo patch? Or should I patch both for removing ads?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 8, 2020)

uaevuon said:


> What's the difference between promo and premium patch?
> Does Premium patch include promo patch? Or should I patch both for removing ads?

Click to collapse



Premium - you can change the wallpaper
Promo - no promo ads,  the default tab switches to "My Games"


----------



## DesigningKnights (Oct 10, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> I tried to send a report to BitDefender. They ask to upload a screenshot of the event generated by Bitdefender. I have installed BitDefender and it doesn't see "Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349".
> I don't understand what is it.
> 
> 
> I''m getting a trojan warning from Windows Security as well.  Detected: Trojan:Win32/Zpevdo.B, affected: BlueStacksTweaker.exe, from the latest Bluestacks 6.6.5 alpha.  DIdn't have it on the previous version.  Letting Windows quarantine it until a new release.

Click to collapse


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Oct 10, 2020)

DesigningKnights said:


> Anatoly79 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to send a report to BitDefender. They ask to upload a screenshot of the event generated by Bitdefender. I have installed BitDefender and it doesn't see "Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349".
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## scematics (Oct 13, 2020)

I am using BS ver 4.1.21.2018 .. and suddenly today when tried to open BS and run app from it. It gives empty screen
for all app in main screen .. It looks windows security blocks BS
Anyone face same problem ??


----------



## Dante Enoshima (Oct 13, 2020)

Edit: Removed because found the answer i seek


----------



## DesigningKnights (Oct 15, 2020)

And it did it again.  Same virus/trojan alert from Windows Defender with the newest build as before.


----------



## shoopi (Oct 15, 2020)

With BSTweaker 6.6.8 alpha, Premium patch doesn't work with Bluestacks 4.240.15.1005


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Oct 15, 2020)

DesigningKnights said:


> And it did it again.  Same virus/trojan alert from Windows Defender with the newest build as before.

Click to collapse



Not seeing this at the moment, v6.6.8 is still up and running on 20H2 build 19042.572. Updated my virus definitions first after seeing your post. Will add to this if it does show up later.

Regards,


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 16, 2020)

shoopi said:


> With BSTweaker 6.6.8 alpha, Premium patch doesn't work with Bluestacks 4.240.15.1005

Click to collapse



Try to use Force Kill.


----------



## shoopi (Oct 16, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try to use Force Kill.

Click to collapse



Thx ! Works great now :good:


----------



## juhurus (Oct 20, 2020)

*Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349*



JohnnyKirm said:


> Not seeing this at the moment, v6.6.8 is still up and running on 20H2 build 19042.572. Updated my virus definitions first after seeing your post. Will add to this if it does show up later.
> 
> Regards,

Click to collapse



I'm getting this virus alert from BitDefender when I try to install  BSTweaker 6.6.8. alpha
The file D:\BSTweaker6\BlueStacksTweaker.exe is infected with Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349 and was moved to quarantine.


----------



## lyca5000 (Oct 20, 2020)

I've noticed bluestacks is the only one emulator which passes pixelscan.net

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

but i checked the specs on aida 64 it shows processor and cores from my pc(host) is there a way to emulate processor\cores to make it look like android processor\cores?


----------



## lyca5000 (Oct 21, 2020)

what stable combination of android version+bluestacks version+tweaker version do you recommend?
I've watched all the educational videos but some features are missing in the "helper" tab(both for BSTweaker 6.6.9. alpha.  and BSTweaker 5.16.1.)
I could root BlueStacks 4.240.15.1005 with BSTweaker 5.16.1. 
Yes, I know on website it says  BSTweaker 5.16.1. doesn't support it but root didn't work with BSTweaker 6.6.9. alpha.


----------



## lyca5000 (Oct 21, 2020)

After installing XPOSED BS is not loading


----------



## shoopi (Oct 22, 2020)

New version 4.240.20.1016 is out.


----------



## juhurus (Oct 24, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Not seeing this at the moment, v6.6.8 is still up and running on 20H2 build 19042.572. Updated my virus definitions first after seeing your post. Will add to this if it does show up later.
> 
> Regards,

Click to collapse





shoopi said:


> New version 4.240.20.1016 is out.

Click to collapse



Yeah but BitDefender still says The file D:\BSTweaker6\BlueStacksTweaker.exe is infected with Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349 and was moved to quarantine., just like the previous version


----------



## myunjhun (Oct 25, 2020)

bstweaker 6.6.9 have virus detected when i download


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 25, 2020)

juhurus said:


> Yeah but BitDefender still says The file D:\BSTweaker6\BlueStacksTweaker.exe is infected with Gen:Variant.Bulz.125349 and was moved to quarantine., just like the previous version

Click to collapse





myunjhun said:


> bstweaker 6.6.9 have virus detected when i download

Click to collapse



Try to check a new version. I think I found the problem.


----------



## Boba1996x (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Anatoly79. I checked the newest version 6.7.0 beta. Does it has the wifimac change on the new version?


----------



## crazypotato (Oct 29, 2020)

is installing Xposed in BlueStacks 4.240 no longer possible? BSTweaker 6 is lacking the installer for it compared to BSTweaker 5...


----------



## baoduyph (Nov 1, 2020)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try to use Force Kill.

Click to collapse



Is it possible to have XPOSED FRAMEWORK working again on the latest Bluestacks version 4.240? I really need it for running XPRIVACY


----------



## MeitanteiJesus (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm having trouble cloning a rooted instance, the cloned instance is unrooted.
Do I need to manually root each cloned instance?

Thanks!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 2, 2020)

MeitanteiJesus said:


> I'm having trouble cloning a rooted instance, the cloned instance is unrooted.
> Do I need to manually root each cloned instance?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes. You need to root them again


----------



## Obamu (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi hello, What's the difference between Bluestacks 4 Android 32bit Nougat 7 64bit installer and Bluestacks Bluestacks 4 Android 64bit Nougat 7(I give it's also 64bit installer, says the link)?






Edit: Has anyone tried Ragnarok Origin Korea? doesnt run even with VPN


----------



## USERXXXYT (Nov 3, 2020)

*Change Emulator on BST 6.7.0*

Hey Anatoly79 
I've been using the BSTweaker 5.16.1 for the MSI emulator because it was an old version but now I switched to Bluestacks (current version 4.240.20.1016) so I downloaded the BSTweaker 6.7.0 BETA so it works fine with Bluestacks no problem at all but I noticed you added support for other emulators on the settings tab and when I select other emulators like MEMU (which I already have) it restarts the program and the option is back to Bluestacks and it does that to every other option too! Any ideas? Also I open the settings.json file with notepad++ and the first line which says emulator, is set to 1 and resets to 1 every time you open the program. Can you help?


----------



## perera988 (Nov 6, 2020)

*Asus rogphone 3 144hz*

Hello, I have come to ask for help or attention from the BSTweaker development team, to implement the ASUS ROG PHONE 3 profile, or some way to be blocking fps above 90fps in free fire, as 90 fps is no longer enough and many players are waiting for an update to play at 144hz on bluestacks.


----------



## Marek89 (Nov 20, 2020)

I try root Bluestacks 64bit Android 64bit Nougat, but BSTweaker not work with 64bit


----------



## arman258 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi. I downloaded the latest version of BlueStacks 4 Hyper-V (4.240.15.4204). Whenever I run the bstweaker v.  6.7.0. beta., I get "Emulator not found (Registry)" error.


----------



## McheBlck (Nov 24, 2020)

thanks for the info


----------



## DAOWAce (Dec 3, 2020)

Ads just started showing up today with promo/premium patched on the latest version 4.240.30.1002 (released nearly about a week ago).

I don't know how it suddenly started to show ads when it was working fine before with zero program changes, but it is.






And it's for a Korean version of the game..

Something seems to be bugged up all of a sudden and I have no idea why.


----------



## shoopi (Dec 4, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## amn1987 (Dec 6, 2020)

I have installed Blokada ad blocker in a fresh install of BS and it's way better than what is was previously.


----------



## availability (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi* @Anatoly79 *can BS be updated after rooting? And if the update version (4.25) is not supported by BS Tweaker? Thx.


----------



## shoopi (Dec 8, 2020)

Version 4.250.0.1070 is out.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Dec 10, 2020)

DAOWAce said:


> Ads just started showing up today with promo/premium patched on the latest version 4.240.30.1002 (released nearly about a week ago).
> 
> I don't know how it suddenly started to show ads when it was working fine before with zero program changes, but it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you still having this ads issue. I do have an active subscription left, and it showed up even with that. Disappeared after couple days. They fixed their end. You might try patching again.


----------



## shoopi (Dec 11, 2020)

...


----------



## DAOWAce (Dec 15, 2020)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Are you still having this ads issue. I do have an active subscription left, and it showed up even with that. Disappeared after couple days. They fixed their end. You might try patching again.

Click to collapse



Late reply, but, it did indeed go away a couple days later.

Must've been an issue on Bluestacks' end.. really bizarre.  Can only wonder how things are handled on the back-end.


----------



## alonzo99 (Dec 19, 2020)

Pomogi bratan! Ii tried Promo and Premium patch. Promo worked and premium gave the following error:





Then I tried starting stacks and found out that the app is broken





Please help me fix this

SPS


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 19, 2020)

alonzo99 said:


> Pomogi bratan! Ii tried Promo and Premium patch. Promo worked and premium gave the following error:

Click to collapse



Try to use BSTweaker 6.7.1


----------



## shoopi (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot, Anatoly79, for BSTweaker 6.7.1


----------



## alonzo99 (Dec 21, 2020)

I tried the latest beta. Its still breaking the app bro


----------



## alonzo99 (Dec 21, 2020)

Here is the debug log https://traff.co/UlMFig27


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 22, 2020)

alonzo99 said:


> Here is the debug log https://traff.co/UlMFig27

Click to collapse



Do you have this file c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll ?
or try to search PresentationFramework.dll in c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\*.*


----------



## bunnibunz (Dec 22, 2020)

Need to fix bluestacks. Actually tweek it.


----------



## Alonzo_99 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Anatoly79 Yes I indeed have the dll file. It still breaks the bluestacks software. Is there a specific version and bitrate I should be using with the latest BSTweaker?


----------



## anvy123 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi,
Is there any option to enable 'Airplane' or 'Offline' mode so that the app I'm running will not be waiting for the response from the Internet when I disable net on PC?


----------



## Sorwidir (Dec 28, 2020)

Bluestacks 64-bit Nougat is not showing in the "Main" List. Only 32-bit versions appear




Bluestacks version: 4.240.4004


----------



## Anatoly79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sorwidir said:


> Bluestacks 64-bit Nougat is not showing in the "Main" List. Only 32-bit versions appear
> 
> Bluestacks version: 4.240.4004

Click to collapse



Settings - Emulator


----------



## lovender (Jan 6, 2021)

already unlock, still can't use this option..


----------



## seanho12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Is it possible for have this support msi app player which is essentially a branded version of bluestack and have different registry. So I couldn't even connect the tweaker with the emulator. It will just tell me bluestack not found.


----------



## shoopi (Jan 14, 2021)

Version 4.260.0.1032 is out.


----------



## clisp1710 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello,

Does BSTweaker provide a command line interface?

Thanks.


----------



## tosunkaya (Jan 16, 2021)

not works on latest version of bs.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jan 18, 2021)

Curious how many users of Bluestacks v2.60 are experiencing incorrect dpi settings when first starting. Every time I start appears to resort to 240 dpi even with settings display set to 160 dpi. A restart and it displays properly.





After Restart:


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jan 20, 2021)

Latest version does NOT work on Bluestacks v 4.260.0.1032 It does NOT root it!

I ALWAYS get the error: PM:Root.Patch:Android:False


----------



## Arceist Justin (Jan 20, 2021)

tosunkaya said:


> not works on latest version of bs.

Click to collapse



Can confirm. Not working on  Bluestacks v 4.260.0.1032


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Arceist Justin said:


> Latest version does NOT work on Bluestacks v 4.260.0.1032 It does NOT root it!
> 
> I ALWAYS get the error: PM:Root.Patch:Android:False

Click to collapse



Logs - Open debug log.
Send me this file



clisp1710 said:


> Hello,
> Does BSTweaker provide a command line interface?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Settings - Start HTTP Server or run BSTweakerConsole.exe. It is the same.


			http://127.0.0.1:8888/api/Android/?apiKey=key


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jan 21, 2021)

Arceist Justin said:


> Can confirm. Not working on  Bluestacks v 4.260.0.1032

Click to collapse



Just to report, had no problem running root patch with v4.260, only the rendering issue I posted above (Bluestacks issue). This was on a new install, uninstalling previous bluestacks to try to fix the rendering problem.


----------



## availability (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi @*Anatoly79  is it necessary to use SuperSU v2.82 ? Is the default v2.79 ok? Thx. *


----------



## Druiddus (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi @Anatoly79 . I also can Confirm that your current Version of Bluestacks Tweaker didnt Work with Bluestacks Version 4.260. But Maybe its just a Problem that the current Version isnt Uploaded. Why i think that? I saw a Screenshot where is the description in the Headline from the Tool  is "*4.150 - 4.260" but in the current Upload it is just " 4.150 - 4.250".

I send you the logs via private Mail.*


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jan 26, 2021)

Druiddus said:


> Hi @Anatoly79 . I also can Confirm that your current Version of Bluestacks Tweaker didnt Work with Bluestacks Version 4.260. But Maybe its just a Problem that the current Version isnt Uploaded. Why i think that? I saw a Screenshot where is the description in the Headline from the Tool  is "*4.150 - 4.260" but in the current Upload it is just " 4.150 - 4.250".
> 
> I send you the logs via private Mail.*

Click to collapse



Yes v6.7.2 does show 4.150 - 4.250, Anatoly may have missed that when updating.


----------



## Strike_SNC (Jan 27, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Yes, of course. You can use any filehosting. I will add the translation in the future release.
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Aw man, I am sorry that I forgot this thing for over an year... my friend has translated it to Traditional Chinese for both BSTweaker 5 and 6. Let me know if there are any missing translations.

Tweaker 6: https://drive.google.com/file/d/18KkJ1VWK3I6AF-xBgQquMpdoiZ_dd-qH/view?usp=sharing
Tweaker 5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FwAVX3s1IxEsPb32Eh12KO8cvHMY3-wS/view?usp=sharing


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Jan 31, 2021)

availability said:


> Hi @*Anatoly79  is it necessary to use SuperSU v2.82 ? Is the default v2.79 ok? Thx. *

Click to collapse



Good question, call it being lazy as I re-install bluestacks several times. I used to follow that policy with installing v2.82, but probably for the last few months now, I stick with the default SuperSU v2.79 and never had any issues with root for apps. Everything seems to work fine. I actually purchased SuperSU, but it is not supported in Play Store now. No more Pro.

Just did another clean install of bluestacks, had no issue again rooting v4.260.0.1032 as others have reported. Believe first time I rooted this bluestacks version, I had used v6.7.1 as v6.7.2 was not yet available.


----------



## hazesky (Feb 4, 2021)

Would you guys mind in creating a tutorial of how to compress the Data_0.vdi on newer bluestack versions? Cause bluestack tweaker 5 don't longer work on versions higher than  4.170

I'm using Bluestack 4.250 + latest BST tweaker 6.72 <-- and the compress data is not doing anything to Data.vdi

Is terrible already 15 GB.... on data_0.vdi.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 5, 2021)

hazesky said:


> Would you guys mind in creating a tutorial of how to compress the Data_0.vdi on newer bluestack versions? Cause bluestack tweaker 5 don't longer work on versions higher than  4.170
> 
> I'm using Bluestack 4.250 + latest BST tweaker 6.72 <-- and the compress data is not doing anything to Data.vdi
> 
> Is terrible already 15 GB.... on data_0.vdi.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks has a built-in feature








						BlueStacks 4 - How to free up space on your PC's disk
					

How will this help? Some Android apps still consume space on your PC even after they have been uninstalled. This article will guide you on how you can remove those files, thereby freeing up space. ...




					support.bluestacks.com


----------



## hazesky (Feb 12, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks has a built-in feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah mr Anatoly, I tried that method but is not the same, seems like with your bluestack tweaker 5 was actually legit, in fact the Data0.vdi dropped from 15 gigas to either 5-6gb.

But with the Bluestack regular option of disk cleanup is not reducing that much the space like barely 500 mb... 

Another problem i'm facing is the new bluestack version: 4.260.1032 <-- the keyboard is super laggy and stuck, while writing in Whats App, when i start to writing in what app the message stuck this didn't happen before in older verions or previous version.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hazesky (Feb 13, 2021)

Is likely i'm quite tired of having issues with bluestack, I don't know if because in the last version  4.250 I followed the super su guide to root the bluestack, then I just backup my data, and then days after I went out of space in my hard drive, and blustack crash, and I decided to uninstall and then try the last version, which is  4.260.1032 then here I managed to restore my last backup from 4.250, but then I started to have this lag and getting so much delay while writing in whats app also stuck.....

I just want to find a friendly way to backup my whats app data in  bluestack (I don't use whats app chat backup with google drive, because here the upload speed is less than 10 KB/s and took hours) I would love to find like a way to backup whats app data individual data via internal/external storage   and then install even a older version of blustack and being able to restore my whats app chat, cause here in Venezuela situation is very hard, and I'm using whats app via bluestack cause my smartphone is damaged...... =/

I don't like to be pity nor I like drama, but gosh this is =s
Sorry for my poor grammar, and cheers from Venezuela


----------



## xdaggg (Feb 16, 2021)

*


----------



## ryo.syaputra (Feb 17, 2021)

xdaggg said:


> @Anatoly79 Your program is great, I have used it for years without problems. Any chance you can update it to support rooting on Bluestacks 5 or let me know how to configure it to see the Bluestacks 5 install? Thank you for all the hard work.

Click to collapse



Nah, please make it for buletacks 5.


----------



## duke1921 (Feb 17, 2021)

xdaggg said:


> @Anatoly79 Your program is great, I have used it for years without problems. Any chance you can update it to support rooting on Bluestacks 5 or let me know how to configure it to see the Bluestacks 5 install? Thank you for all the hard work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they've made Bluestacks 5 so much better. It'll be great if OP could support rooting it as well somehow. OP is doing a great job making things easy! Kudos to him!


----------



## ReikaRin (Feb 18, 2021)

is there any planned support for the new bluestack 5 beta?


----------



## Tetriser016 (Feb 19, 2021)

Waiting for this too


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Anatoly79,

Tried v6.7.5 and it appears you are working on Bluestacks 5. Tried to unlock with false response.






Regards,


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 21, 2021)

1. BlueStacks 5 already has a build-in feature root.
c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_arabica\bluestacks.conf or c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_nxt\bluestacks.conf

```
Primary instance:
bst.instance.Nougat32.enable_root_access="1"
Second instance:
bst.instance.Nougat32_2.enable_root_access="1"
Third instance:
bst.instance.Nougat32_3.enable_root_access="1"
etc.
```
But unfortunatelly it is not full root access. (e.g. you can't write to /system)

2. Kingroot. Strongly not recommended. That method will crash the all additional instances of BlueStacks.

3. I can unlock the main instance and install/update SuperSu,  but I had complications of creating a new instances of BlueStacks. They will not work.
For this reason *I disabled the ability to get root access on the main instance*.
You can get root accces on the second, third, etc. instance of BlueStacks.

Select the instance, Unlock. Start BlueStacks.
Install SuperSu. Update Su binary



Spoiler: BS5















*Attention: Don't try to unlock the main instance using any methods. 
You may experience very serious issues that cannot be fixed without completely reinstalling BlueStacks.*


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for clearing that up. So far, not a fan of this Beta version. Tile spacing is atrocious. Only 6 tiles per line compared to 12 with BS4. 

Still very early in the cycle, time will tell. Kind of miss the options as well, too simplified interface.


----------



## Tetriser016 (Feb 22, 2021)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. So far, not a fan of this Beta version. Tile spacing is atrocious. Only 6 tiles per line compared to 12 with BS4.
> 
> Still very early in the cycle, time will tell. Kind of miss the options as well, too simplified interface.

Click to collapse



Simply because it uses one from the stock Android launcher; the launcher is now inside Android, just like most other emulators, that's why


----------



## Verhuel15 (Feb 22, 2021)

i dont if its a bug but i have install ldplayer on the machine i am not a fan of bluestack anyway i saw big improvement on bluestack 5 and i like it and i have been using it(testing ) but bstweaker  doesnt seem to detect bluestack 5 only ld player.

PS:Thank you for the fast release


----------



## ray8_3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Write a full version of BlueStacks.

Click to collapse



Emulator not found (Registry)

Same error for BlueStacks Hyper-V v4.260.0.4207 64-bit Android
I can find a registry here HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv but I do not know which key stops the app from starting up...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 25, 2021)

ray8_3 said:


> Emulator not found (Registry)
> 
> Same error for BlueStacks Hyper-V v4.260.0.4207 64-bit Android
> I can find a registry here HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv but I do not know which key stops the app from starting up...

Click to collapse



InstallDir


----------



## ray8_3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> InstallDir

Click to collapse



Hi, Anatoly79, Thanks for your reply. I checked this key and I think the value is okay... (pls see the screenshot below)


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 25, 2021)

ray8_3 said:


> Hi, Anatoly79, Thanks for your reply. I checked this key and I think the value is okay... (pls see the screenshot below)

Click to collapse



Try BSTweaker 6.7.6


----------



## ray8_3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try BSTweaker 6.7.6

Click to collapse



Great job, bro. It works now.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## ryo.syaputra (Feb 26, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try BSTweaker 6.7.6

Click to collapse



Please give config resolution on bstweaker 6 like bstweaker 5.


----------



## shoopi (Feb 26, 2021)

Version 4.270.0.1053 is out.


----------



## DAOWAce (Mar 2, 2021)

shoopi said:


> Version 4.270.0.1053 is out.

Click to collapse



Yeeah I just updated and one of my apps not only crashed within a few minutes.. but completely froze my mouse along with the crash until I replugged it; something that has never happened before.

Think I'm reverting back..

I see BS5 is out due to posts here, but screw beta testing that; regular BS has enough problems as is, and I heard the standard tabbed design of emulators was removed, which is completely asinine if so.


----------



## HandyGringo (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey. I've been having some weird bugs using bluestacks and BStweaker recently. I'm not sure what has changed. But suddenly there isn't a keyboard layout that supports my pc. So I can't write symbols like I normally would. On top of this file transferring back and forth freezes when you try. (The files are still moved to the shared folder, but the actual interface is frozen and doesn't proceed. 

Another bug that also came in this bunch of issues, is that when you install an app, it doesn't show up anywhere. Even if you "refresh" the interface, still no apps. You gotta install the app, run it, restart bluestacks, and then refresh again, and it shows up, but everything seems to be working in a dodgey fashion, like something is wrong. 

Are these recent bugs with bluestacks? or with bstweaker? Is it a hyperv issue? Up until a month ago or so, I never had these issues.


----------



## shoopi (Mar 6, 2021)

Thx Anatoly79 for  BSTweaker 6.7.7 !


----------



## Karolis LTU (Mar 8, 2021)

@Anatoly79 Did you Drop support for DMM BlueStack 4. it says Emulator not found (Registry)


----------



## AethyrB (Mar 12, 2021)

When I do the Helpers -> Patch Promo, I get a hit from Windows Defender for
Trojan:Win32/Wacatac.B!ml​that quantines my bluestack install. Scanning BS and BS Tweaker directories before I patch yields no results. Don't know if I am getting a false positive or not, but it makes me cautious about installing the tweaker.


----------



## AethyrB (Mar 12, 2021)

Accidental double post...


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 14, 2021)

AethyrB said:


> When I do the Helpers -> Patch Promo, I get a hit from Windows Defender for
> Trojan:Win32/Wacatac.B!ml​that quantines my bluestack install. Scanning BS and BS Tweaker directories before I patch yields no results. Don't know if I am getting a false positive or not, but it makes me cautious about installing the tweaker.

Click to collapse



Yes. I confirm the problem with the antivirus after the changes in the file BlueStacks.exe

The problem is only with BlueStacks (Android 32 bit). The same changes in BlueStacks (Android 64bit) will be define as a clean file. And BlueStacks 4.260.0.1032 is a clean file too. 

---

Hmm. 
I made an experiment with bluestacks 4.270.0.1053 and 4.260.0.1032.
I disabled any changes in the function Path Promo in the source code.
Then I opened the bluestacks.exe as Assembly (Mono.Cecil) and saved the file. There were no changes in the code. 

The result: bluestacks 4.260 is clean. bluestacks 4.270 has 10 detection on virustotal.





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				








						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com


----------



## Brainscrewer (Mar 18, 2021)

I've got a virtual machine which has bluestacks installed (version 4.230.20.1). I'm trying to root this installation using BSTweaker (version 6.7.8) but after clicking  'Unlock' BlueStack starts but nothing loads. BlueStacks shows a loading bar which never completes and stops with 'Restart the Engine'  message. The 'Patch'  option under 'Root' is not available (greyed out).

Logs -> Open Debug Logging shows 'ERROR 127.0.0.1:5555', while ADB Server is green. PowerShell also shows that HD-Player.exe is using this port. 

Engine settings are on 'Performance' and renderer is on 'DirectX'

What am I missing here?


----------



## shoopi (Mar 18, 2021)

Version 4.280.0.1022 is out.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Mar 19, 2021)

Brainscrewer said:


> I've got a virtual machine which has bluestacks installed (version 4.230.20.1). I'm trying to root this installation using BSTweaker (version 6.7.8) but after clicking  'Unlock' BlueStack starts but nothing loads. BlueStacks shows a loading bar which never completes and stops with 'Restart the Engine'  message. The 'Patch'  option under 'Root' is not available (greyed out).
> 
> Logs -> Open Debug Logging shows 'ERROR 127.0.0.1:5555', while ADB Server is green. PowerShell also shows that HD-Player.exe is using this port.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to run bluestacks years back around v2 era in VMware, no more, it just crawls now.

Have come across your issue in the past, usually when doing an upgrade. I now always uninstall SU, unpatch and then lock after shutting down prior to upgrading.

Ended up having to uninstall bluestacks, clear out the registry for any traces and re-install to get rid of the "Restart Engine" popup. Bluestacks uninstaller does not clear all the registry entries.


----------



## HandyGringo (Mar 25, 2021)

HandyGringo said:


> Hey. I've been having some weird bugs using bluestacks and BStweaker recently. I'm not sure what has changed. But suddenly there isn't a keyboard layout that supports my pc. So I can't write symbols like I normally would. On top of this file transferring back and forth freezes when you try. (The files are still moved to the shared folder, but the actual interface is frozen and doesn't proceed.
> 
> Another bug that also came in this bunch of issues, is that when you install an app, it doesn't show up anywhere. Even if you "refresh" the interface, still no apps. You gotta install the app, run it, restart bluestacks, and then refresh again, and it shows up, but everything seems to be working in a dodgey fashion, like something is wrong.
> 
> Are these recent bugs with bluestacks? or with bstweaker? Is it a hyperv issue? Up until a month ago or so, I never had these issues.

Click to collapse



Bumping my own issue, in case anyone has any idea what could be causing it. It's annoying not being able to use Bluestacks without these issues.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Mar 25, 2021)

HandyGringo said:


> Bumping my own issue, in case anyone has any idea what could be causing it. It's annoying not being able to use Bluestacks without these issues.

Click to collapse



This sounds like your Bluestacks has gotten corrupted somehow. Suggest uninstalling and clearing out all registry entries for Bluestacks and then re-install with latest version.


----------



## HandyGringo (Mar 26, 2021)

JohnnyKirm said:


> This sounds like your Bluestacks has gotten corrupted somehow. Suggest uninstalling and clearing out all registry entries for Bluestacks and then re-install with latest version.

Click to collapse



I've tried uninstalling it many many times. And tried the 3 most recent versions of bluestacks, with and without hyperv, but it keeps happening. I have no idea tbh.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (Mar 26, 2021)

HandyGringo said:


> I've tried uninstalling it many many times. And tried the 3 most recent versions of bluestacks, with and without hyperv, but it keeps happening. I have no idea tbh.

Click to collapse



Really don't know where to go here. Did you clear out all Bluestacks registry entries, the uninstaller does not remove them all.  Are you running any other programs that use virtualbox, emulators, oracle, etc.  Perhaps even your AV program could be causing issue, try excluding Bluestacks. Good luck.


----------



## John-W (Mar 28, 2021)

Does the new Tweaker6 has "force shutdown"? I can't find it, when I try to restart or shutdown my PC, I always have the problem that Bluestacks is still running in the background, even if I shut it down via Tweaker6, I did not have this problem with Tweaker5


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 28, 2021)

John-W said:


> Does the new Tweaker6 has "force shutdown"?

Click to collapse




			https://bstweaker.tk/images/bstweaker/BSTweaker_630_Main.png
		

Force kill (Right mouse click)


----------



## John-W (Mar 28, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> https://bstweaker.tk/images/bstweaker/BSTweaker_630_Main.png
> 
> 
> Force kill (Right mouse click)

Click to collapse



Oh there it is, thank you very much!


----------



## gatarax (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello i have bluestacks v.4.270 and there is a big problem :
The backup of bluestacks does not work anymore! An error message appears every time, it's a log.
and i can not copy it to post it here, impossible to copy it the text does not Highlight,and keys Ctrl+C does not work either 
Can you help me? Thank you

EDIT  : I managed to save the log by doing Ctrl + A + Ctrl + C
Here it is, help me :


----------



## famicom9x (Apr 2, 2021)

how to root new instances in bluestack? ive created a 64 bit instancce but dont see anything when open bstweaker, just see the original one.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 3, 2021)

famicom9x said:


> how to root new instances in bluestack? ive created a 64 bit instancce but dont see anything when open bstweaker, just see the original one.

Click to collapse



Settings - BlueStacks 64Bit


----------



## John-W (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there a way to hide root ?


----------



## snowstormyukikaze (Apr 13, 2021)

Excuse me, How can I force BlueStacks to show Macro menu on the right side menu? Because it disappear it self ?

Because sometimes I need to restart bluestacks 2 - 3 until it show itself.

Btw, If I create New instance the macro will appear normally .  Here is screenshot






Thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Apr 14, 2021)

snowstormyukikaze said:


> Excuse me, How can I force BlueStacks to show Macro menu on the right side menu? Because it disappear it self ?
> 
> Because sometimes I need to restart bluestacks 2 - 3 until it show itself.

Click to collapse



You have a problem with your internet connection. 
BlueStacks will not show the Macro button when Internet connection is disabled


Spoiler: Internet on/off


----------



## migsymigs (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi @Anatoly79 ! Can we install xpose to the recent BS or it is limited to BS 4.30.53.1704 only?


----------



## Elisa74 (May 2, 2021)

Hello Anatoly,
i have a problem with version 4.280.4.4002, I used the tweaker, but the screen set in DPI 160. I restart Bluestack and the screen returns becomes huge, I have to put it in 240 and then again in 160. with the previous version it didn't happen ... with the BSTweaker 5.16.1 there was the possibility to set it, you can help me it's boring every time,
thanks


----------



## justkillpl (May 3, 2021)

Hi @Anatoly79  I created a translation from English to mine, which is Polish, I put it here so that you can add it to the next version


----------



## lieuliau (May 8, 2021)

Hi @Anatoly79 , it seem Compress Disk still broken in latest tweaker. Plz fix it when you have time.


----------



## RibShark (May 8, 2021)

Does not work with the latest BlueStacks 5 beta (5.0.100.1002), installation folder/registry key was changed to from "BlueStacks_arabica" to "BlueStacks_nxt".


----------



## kokomiscool (May 16, 2021)

can some1 tell me hot to change mac address on bs 4


----------



## Lolitary (May 19, 2021)

Can you add option to change BS 5 default launcher like in BS 4?


----------



## yukinoshita (May 21, 2021)

I tried the latest version of tweaker and downloaded bluestacks version 5.0.100.2103. didn't work any solution?


----------



## OscarM2004 (May 21, 2021)

Alguien sabe  Por que no me aparece la opcion root en el nuevo Bstweak


----------



## OscarM2004 (May 21, 2021)

liwahadri1 said:


> Probé la última versión de tweaker y descargué bluestacks versión 5.0.100.2103. no funcionó ninguna solución?View attachment 5315565View attachment 5315567

Click to collapse



Como hiciste para activar la opcion Root=


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 22, 2021)

OscarM2004 said:


> Alguien sabe  Por que no me aparece la opcion root en el nuevo BstweakView attachment 5316203

Click to collapse



Settings - Emulator - BlueStacks


----------



## efi99 (May 22, 2021)

Hungarian resx language file to v*6.7.10. beta.*


----------



## OscarM2004 (May 24, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Configuración - Emulador - BlueStacks

Click to collapse



Una pregunta sabes como poner 90 fps en bluestacks en cualquier juego hice lo del bltweak pero creo que lo hice mal si pudieras explicarme seria genial =(


----------



## OscarM2004 (May 25, 2021)

Alguien me dice como puedo obtener mas de 60 fps en la parte de la resolución por favor para poder jugar


----------



## Sandi1987 (May 25, 2021)

When BlueStacks Tweaker for BlueStacks 5?


----------



## ziggz (May 27, 2021)

Found through here and google translate how to root v5+.

First you need to open this file:

```
C:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_nxt\bluestacks.conf
```

Then change this line to enable rooting all instances:

```
bst.feature.rooting="0"
```
to

```
bst.feature.rooting="1"
```

If you just want root on specific instances, then add lines like this for each instance:

```
bst.instance.Nougat32.enable_root_access="1"    // For master instance
bst.instance.Nougat32_2.enable_root_access="1" // For instance #2
bst.instance.Nougat32_3.enable_root_access="1" // For instance #3
```

Now you can open BSTweaker (v6.7.10 beta) and unlock/patch the normal way. Make sure in BSTweaker settings that the selected emulator is Bluestacks 5 (nxt).


----------



## Anatoly79 (May 27, 2021)

ziggz said:


> Found through here and google translate how to root v5+.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse











						BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5
					

BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5    Root for BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V  Video Manuals:  How to Root BlueStacks 4, install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 and update su binary (BSTweaker 6) How to install Magisk on BlueStacks 5...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## davidschroder (May 29, 2021)

Very thanks for this.


----------



## xdaggg (May 30, 2021)

*


----------



## playerum (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi!
Does anyone know what the Patch/UnPatch function is for?


----------



## lieuliau (Jun 3, 2021)

How to increase disk size for BS5?


----------



## Medicharla manikanta (Jun 4, 2021)

yukinoshita said:


> I tried the latest version of tweaker and downloaded bluestacks version 5.0.100.2103. didn't work any solution?View attachment 5315565View attachment 5315567

Click to collapse



same problem for me also


----------



## ZTzTopia (Jun 25, 2021)

After i downloaded bstweaker and rooted the bluestack emulator, i can't open androidstudio even sometimes i can't move my pointer using my mouse.


----------



## Amomaring (Jun 25, 2021)

when i tap unlock showing me critical error master instance cant be unlock. Please help


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 29, 2021)

Amomaring said:


> when i tap unlock showing me critical error master instance cant be unlock. Please help

Click to collapse











						BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5
					

BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5    Root for BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V  Video Manuals:  How to Root BlueStacks 4, install SuperSU 2.82-SR5 and update su binary (BSTweaker 6) How to install Magisk on BlueStacks 5...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Сreate another instance and work with it.


----------



## zwidikais (Jul 3, 2021)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. So far, not a fan of this Beta version. Tile spacing is atrocious. Only 6 tiles per line compared to 12 with BS4.
> 
> Still very early in the cycle, time will tell. Kind of miss the options as well, too simplified interface.

Click to collapse



errore


----------



## hazesky (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello guys is there a way to properly export the data of APKS from bluestack to Windows? like Memu does, like Nox does?

Why in the heck Bluestack doesn't allow people to do that? they do only offer (multimedia)  zzzzzzzzz


----------



## usalabs (Jul 8, 2021)

It seems there is no tweaker for Bluestacks 5.1, is BS Tweaker still in active development?

Both BS Tweaker 5.16 and 6.7 say this:-

"This version (5.1.0.1129) is not supported."

Actually BS Tweaker 5.16 says it can't find Bluestacks in the registry and BS Tweaker 6, says Bluestacks 5.1 is unsupported.


----------



## usalabs (Jul 11, 2021)

Don't worry about it, I fond another Android emulator 'Nox' and it has root option by default.


----------



## kom_THgg (Jul 15, 2021)

Since my Fire is like this, how can I Root BlueStacks5?


----------



## SomeAndroidFan01 (Jul 17, 2021)

Is it possible in the future when at some point BStweaker gets a huge update to support BlueStacks 5, would you be able to remove the required option to restart it when only changing max fps? The sole reason I would like that to happen is because of how one of the Unity-based game apps I played check the initial emulator's max fps settings and just set the app's max fps to 30. Normally, I raise the emulator's max fps to double its original amount to double the app's max fps to 60. But now with this in the way, as the emulator resets, the game app just reads the new initial max fps and set it to 30fps again. It is pretty stupid that they made it so so I do not really have much of a choice but to stick to BlueStacks 4. The game I played and used this method in order to achieve 60fps is Fate/Grand Order. It does not have setting to change max fps so it always runs at 30fps by default.


----------



## Iceburh (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello.  In BS5, you can change dpi and resolution to non-standard, for example 640 * 480 120?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 20, 2021)

Iceburh said:


> Hello.  In BS5, you can change dpi and resolution to non-standard, for example 640 * 480 120?

Click to collapse



Close BlueStacks Manager and kill BstkSvc.exe in the Task Manager
Edit c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_nxt\bluestacks.conf


----------



## wgkwptui (Jul 20, 2021)

*BlueStacks 5.1.100.1020 Full offline installer

Google Drive:* We're sorry. You can't access this item because it is in violation of our Terms of Service.

Please consider *Telegram Channel*. They are the best for this kind of release. Thank you.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 20, 2021)

wgkwptui said:


> *BlueStacks 5.1.100.1020 Full offline installer
> 
> Google Drive:* We're sorry. You can't access this item because it is in violation of our Terms of Service.
> 
> Please consider *Telegram Channel*. They are the best for this kind of release. Thank you.

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 5.1.110.1005 Full offline installer https://t.me/BSTweaker_BlueStacks/2


----------



## wgkwptui (Jul 20, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks 5.1.110.1005 Full offline installer https://t.me/BSTweaker_BlueStacks/2

Click to collapse



Thank you so much


----------



## muraco (Jul 30, 2021)

Compress doesn't seem to be working for Bluestacks 5 - is that correct? BS5 just keeps eating my hard drive space until I'm down to nothing .  Only uninstalling it gets my space back.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jul 30, 2021)

muraco said:


> Compress doesn't seem to be working for Bluestacks 5 - is that correct? BS5 just keeps eating my hard drive space until I'm down to nothing .  Only uninstalling it gets my space back.

Click to collapse


 
Close BSTweaker and BlueStacks, then start them again. Click Prepare, stop BlueStacks, Compress.

Sometimes it does not work on the first attempt. The information about the internal/external size of the data of BlueStacks 5 is wrong. I didn't understand why
Try again.


----------



## KazimierzW (Aug 3, 2021)

ziggz said:


> Found through here and google translate how to root v5+.
> 
> First you need to open this file:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I change it and save it, it reverts back to "0" when booting Bluestacks.

Am I missing something?


----------



## KazimierzW (Aug 6, 2021)

KazimierzW said:


> When I change it and save it, it reverts back to "0" when booting Bluestacks.
> 
> Am I missing something?

Click to collapse



The only way I got it to stay is to change the file attribute to "read only".


----------



## MLO2021 (Aug 12, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 4 64-bit*
> 
> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6 (6.7.11) beta*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


* BSTweaker 6.7.13 *File Manager dont work in BlueStacks 5.2.100.1047.


----------



## c7aesa7r (Aug 13, 2021)

After hours of search, i could find how to *launch *a BlueStacks instance using command line:
*"C:\Program Files\BlueStacks_nxt\HD-Player.exe" --instance Nougat32*

But i could not find how to stop an instance using command line, does someone know how to?


----------



## harshil33 (Aug 14, 2021)

Does  bstwekaer works with version 5.1.110.1005 ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 14, 2021)

MLO2021 said:


> * BSTweaker 6.7.13 *File Manager dont work in BlueStacks 5.2.100.1047.

Click to collapse



Try to use 6.7.14


----------



## c7aesa7r (Aug 14, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try to use 6.7.14

Click to collapse



Do you know how to close an instance using command line? (BS5)


----------



## Asit_Zelta (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi I am trying to install xposed frame work in bs 5.2 , rooting is done, even xposed firmware gets installed but after that the bs freezes in the starting phase. Its going into bootloop.


----------



## DjMatrix619 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello. I have the last version of the tweaker (6.7.14) but I don't have all the options in the interface. (?)

I only see "Info, Root, Helpers, Logs, Settings"... why? All the screenshots I see on the web are of the tool full of options, but I cannot really do anything apart from rooting in my tool.


----------



## vickyvam (Aug 20, 2021)

Asit_Zelta said:


> Hi I am trying to install xposed frame work in bs 5.2 , rooting is done, even xposed firmware gets installed but after that the bs freezes in the starting phase. Its going into bootloop.

Click to collapse



same with me


----------



## User7771 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello 
Why there is not button for change the guid in the last version of bstweaker?


----------



## Tstan0821 (Aug 31, 2021)

I downloaded BSTweaker 6 but the application when opened ask for permission from administrator and when i allow, it wont open! HELP!!!!!!


----------



## thai6070 (Sep 2, 2021)

My BSTweaker detect emulator in E:\ folder but actually in C:\ folder, so I can't open and do anything.






When I click continue:





When I click any button (except file manager), it shows error dialog like below:





I deleted and downloaded BSTweaker but it didn't help.
How can I fix this problem?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 2, 2021)

thai6070 said:


> My BSTweaker detect emulator in E:\ folder but actually in C:\ folder, so I can't open and do anything.
> 
> How can I fix this problem?

Click to collapse



Open the Registry
SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\LDPlayer
or 
SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\dn-player

What is the path of DisplayIcon?


----------



## thai6070 (Sep 2, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Open the Registry
> SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\LDPlayer
> or
> SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\dn-player
> ...

Click to collapse



It's E:\ folder, I changed to C:\ and it worked. Thank you.


----------



## kopukum (Sep 6, 2021)

@Anatoly79 Thank you for the tool(bstweaker 6 (6.7.14) beta) you have made, it works very well. It says in the tool that BlueStacks 5.3.0.1076 is not supported, but all its features are working. 

will the new version come with xposed support?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 7, 2021)

kopukum said:


> will the new version come with xposed support?

Click to collapse



Added patch for Xposed (BlueStacks 4 & 5). Currently only x86. Apply patch and install Xposed in the usual way.

I will add x64 later. This requires manual installation.


----------



## kopukum (Sep 7, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Added patch for Xposed (BlueStacks 4 & 5). Currently only x86. Apply patch and install Xposed in the usual way.
> 
> I will add x64 later. This requires manual installation.

Click to collapse



thank you so much. You added the xposed support feature in one day, you're great


----------



## DAOWAce (Sep 10, 2021)

SomeAndroidFan01 said:


> Is it possible in the future when at some point BStweaker gets a huge update to support BlueStacks 5, would you be able to remove the required option to restart it when only changing max fps? The sole reason I would like that to happen is because of how one of the Unity-based game apps I played check the initial emulator's max fps settings and just set the app's max fps to 30. Normally, I raise the emulator's max fps to double its original amount to double the app's max fps to 60. But now with this in the way, as the emulator resets, the game app just reads the new initial max fps and set it to 30fps again. It is pretty stupid that they made it so so I do not really have much of a choice but to stick to BlueStacks 4. The game I played and used this method in order to achieve 60fps is Fate/Grand Order. It does not have setting to change max fps so it always runs at 30fps by default.

Click to collapse



I complained about this to staff on Reddit and they claimed that doing that is "no longer required" because of changes made in BS5.

They don't seem to actually understand the problem and why we need this old functionality.

Some users reported that it's not required, so I tested it in FGO, and instead of getting a smooth whatever framerate we set, it instead fluctuates WILDLY between the game's base framerate and the emulator's target framerate.  Makes the experience worse than just dealing with 30FPS.

So, yeah, BS5 is complete trash still (no tabbed navigation and horrible UI overall), and I only use it for things that don't function properly on BS4.


----------



## lieuliau (Sep 10, 2021)

@Anatoly79 : Hi, is it possible to add Magisk support for Bluestacks? Magisk can hide root while many games detect xposed+root


----------



## borygo77 (Sep 11, 2021)

Guys how do you fake real device ? Is this even possible ?


----------



## efi99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hungarian resx language file to v*6.8.0. beta.*


----------



## Polv89 (Sep 15, 2021)

Which version of bluestacks and bstweaker i need to can change manufacturer and model of device?
thanks


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 16, 2021)

Polv89 said:


> Which version of bluestacks and bstweaker i need to can change manufacturer and model of device?
> thanks

Click to collapse



BlueStacks 4.2xx, BSTweaker 6


----------



## borygo77 (Sep 17, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> BlueStacks 4.2xx, BSTweaker 6

Click to collapse



I've seen your post saying we'll never be able to completly hide bluestack to make it appear as real device.. Does anything changed on it?


----------



## theangelsinhell (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi!

I try to change device model, then I get this message: 




Btw, i am using bluestack 4.30.50.1690 and bstweaker 5.16.1 and my bluestack has been rooted already.
Here is my log file. Please check this out:
Thank you!


----------



## Jenniferdaniel (Sep 22, 2021)

*Current version of BSTweaker 6.8.0 beta. (BlueStacks 4.150 - 5.3 + Pie + Hyper-V) + FileManager for BlueStacks, MEmu, Nox, LDPlayer:  Download_1 Download_2

BSTweaker 5.16.1. (BlueStacks 2.5 - 4.170) Download_1 Download_2 

Support:*


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 22, 2021)

Jenniferdaniel said:


> *Current version of BSTweaker 6.8.0 beta. *

Click to collapse



What is your question?



theangelsinhell said:


> Hi!
> 
> I try to change device model, then I get this message: View attachment 5414477
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember why, but some phone models don't work with old version of BlueStacks. 
Use BlueStacks 4.2xx


----------



## kopukum (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello, you are doing a great job, thank you for your hard work  

Is it possible to add patch option to install unsigned apk in software ? For example, applications such as lucky patcher or Core Patch can do this.


----------



## Protocold (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi I have BS4 with multiple instances on old PC but the I am trying to grab the these instances into a new PC with new windows.

I installed the same version of BS4 in the new PC, copied across the Bluestacks folders from C:\ProgramData and also from the user's AppData\local\BlueStacks, when i open the multi-instance manager I only see empty list with only one VM..

How can I fix this? where is this info stored? Many thanks!


NOTE: I have resolved this by exporting the whole BS registry key from windows folder and import it into the new one.


----------



## TheUnk (Oct 10, 2021)

any chance i can get the source code? I want to know how to interact with the bluestacks api and do not want to waste endless hours reversing it, thanks a ton


----------



## Kiinasu (Oct 13, 2021)

TheUnk said:


> any chance i can get the source code? I want to know how to interact with the bluestacks api and do not want to waste endless hours reversing it, thanks a ton

Click to collapse



Same. Would love to start emulators and get the adb port from a script but bluestacks seems to hate the idea of sharing any documentation. The .dll files expose some methods for it but for non .net applications this is a bit awkward.


----------



## xingyunjohn1 (Oct 16, 2021)

```
BSTweaker 6.8.1 beta
```
 does NOT work with 
	
	



```
5.3.120.1002 N64 Hyper-V
```
.
It's recognized as 
	
	



```
BuleStacks 5 (Nxt)
```
.


> 2021-10-16 21:18:32.2477 DEBUG NLog.Init
> 2021-10-16 21:18:33.8432 ERROR
> 2021-10-16 21:18:33.8582 DEBUG Registry::
> 2021-10-16 21:18:33.8582 ERROR System.Exception: Emulator BlueStacks4 is not exist
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like the adb connection is nonexistent where there is none *Full Stop *button though adb is enabled in the emulator settings.db
====Update====
adb seems working for a while after unlock command(only by web url) and suinstall & xposedinstall works. But once I try to updatesu, connection aborted.



Thanks for your work.


----------



## sdyalor (Oct 16, 2021)

Starting an instance from BlueStacks Tweaker 6(6.8.1) beta with 5.3.120.1002
Keeps root but disables drang and drop (I think cuz admin privileges from runing the tweaker)
But When running with the bs multi-instance the instance starts but after some interaction, the root is undone. 

Help.


----------



## Bobj2008 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, I am using both Bluestacks 4 and 5.

For BS 5 (5.3.120.1002), I can start the instance, but it doesn't seem to have control of the instance as the start button doesn't switch to the stop button.

For BS 4 (Hyper-V) (4.280.0.4206) , I can successfully start/stop the instance but do not have access to SuperSU and Xposed buttons. It also looks like the ADB is not connecting (It is enabled in the emulator).


```
2021-10-17 00:24:37.1512 ERROR System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:58157
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
   at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Exception& exception)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at Helpers.HttpEx.HttpExGet.Send(Int32 timeOut)
2021-10-17 00:24:38.4236 ERROR System.IO.IOException: Unable to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
   at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   at Helpers.Adb.TcpCommand.SendCommand(TcpClient tcp, String command)
   at Helpers.Adb.TcpCommand.Send(String& output, String[] commands)
2021-10-17 00:24:38.5603 DEBUG Adb.Server. Kill
2021-10-17 00:24:40.4323 ERROR 127.0.0.1:58154
2021-10-17 00:24:41.1431 ERROR 127.0.0.1:58154
2021-10-17 00:24:43.1528 ERROR System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:58157
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
   at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Exception& exception)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at Helpers.HttpEx.HttpExGet.Send(Int32 timeOut)
2021-10-17 00:24:43.7007 DEBUG Adb.Server. Start
2021-10-17 00:24:45.2073 ERROR 127.0.0.1:58154
2021-10-17 00:24:46.1506 ERROR 127.0.0.1:58154
2021-10-17 00:24:48.1588 ERROR System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it 127.0.0.1:58157
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
   at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Exception& exception)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at Helpers.HttpEx.HttpExGet.Send(Int32 timeOut)
```


----------



## Bobj2008 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ok, the IP for the ABD seems to be different, hence why it's not connecting.

IN the log, it shows 127.0.0.1:58154 while the emulator shows 127.0.0.1:56564


----------



## Bobj2008 (Oct 17, 2021)

Maybe I don't know what I'm saying 


```
2021-10-17 00:43:26.8030|DEBUG|BSTweakerConsole.Program|NLog.Init
2021-10-17 00:43:27.5891|DEBUG|VmBlueStacksBase.Internal.RegistryManager|Registry:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv/InstallDir:C:\Program Files\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv\
Loading data...
2021-10-17 00:43:27.6468|DEBUG|VmBlueStacksBase.Internal.BlueStacksVMBase|VM Android ready
2021-10-17 00:43:27.6468|DEBUG|VmBlueStacksBase.Internal.BlueStacksVMBase|VM Android_1 ready
Starting server..
2021-10-17 00:43:27.6887|DEBUG|BSTweakerConsole.Program|http://127.0.0.1:8888/api/Android/?apiKey=key&command=&param1=&param2=
2021-10-17 00:43:27.9934|INFO|Engine.WebServer|Stop Listener AllRunning
2021-10-17 00:43:27.9934|INFO|Engine.WebServer|Stop Listener Android
2021-10-17 00:43:27.9934|INFO|Engine.WebServer|Stop Listener All
2021-10-17 00:43:27.9934|INFO|Engine.WebServer|Stop Listener Main
2021-10-17 00:43:28.0119|INFO|Engine.WebServer|Stop Listener Android_1
2021-10-17 00:43:28.0188|DEBUG|VmBlueStacksBase.Internal.InstanceRegistry|Registry:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv\Guests\Android\Config/BstAdbPort:56564
2021-10-17 00:43:28.0500|ERROR|Helpers.Adb.AdbTcp|127.0.0.1:56564
2021-10-17 00:43:28.0500|DEBUG|VmBlueStacksBase.Internal.InstanceRegistry|Registry:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\BlueStacks_bgp64_hyperv\Guests\Android\Config/BstAndroidPort:56567
2021-10-17 00:43:28.7482|ERROR|Helpers.Adb.AdbTcp|127.0.0.1:56564
```


----------



## Bobj2008 (Oct 17, 2021)

I ended up disabling Hyper-V. It works like a charm now.


----------



## shanghei (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, anyone know how to modify long press delay on Bluestacks 5? I think by default it is 1 second (1000ms) but ideally I would like long press delay to be like 250ms so it registers long press quicker. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## carapaz (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello! Sorry to bother you, I must be doing something wrong. I have Windows 10 Home which does not have Hyper-V. That being said, for some reason, I needed to download the latest version of Bluestacks since my old Bluestacks 4 was giving me 'Hyper-V Initialized'. So I tried rooting B5 and I'm not able to turn this green to procced. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mickyman (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi,

In my debug logs I keep seeing "ERROR 127.0.0.1:64363". Which i think is keeping me from rooting BS.
I'm using BS version 5.3.130.1003.

I'm seems the ADB connection is not initiating therefor not able to root as it also shows no connection.




Is it because of my BS version? Or could it be something else?


----------



## alen9788 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi BlueStacks 5.3.130.1003 (Nougat 7.1 32bit)  did not enable the hyper v, but can not install the xposed.
Changing the config file root access=1 to root the BS5. After clickign the patch, it said error.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 27, 2021)

alen9788 said:


> Hi BlueStacks 5.3.130.1003 (Nougat 7.1 32bit)  did not enable the hyper v, but can not install the xposed.
> Changing the config file root access=1 to root the BS5. After clickign the patch, it said error.
> 
> View attachment 5442409

Click to collapse



You don't have access to /system because  .enable_root_access="1" is useless setting.
First you need to root BlueStacks.


----------



## carapaz (Oct 27, 2021)

carapaz said:


> Hello! Sorry to bother you, I must be doing something wrong. I have Windows 10 Home which does not have Hyper-V. That being said, for some reason, I needed to download the latest version of Bluestacks since my old Bluestacks 4 was giving me 'Hyper-V Initialized'. So I tried rooting B5 and I'm not able to turn this green to procced. Any thoughts?View attachment 5437481

Click to collapse



Found the answer! (kind of). Despite having windows 10 Home and natively not supporting Hyper-V it was enabled... somehow. Installed Nox, opened it and it automatically uninstalled Hyper-V. After that everything worked as intended! Was able to successfully root the first instance of _Bluestacks_. Thanks!




Mickyman said:


> Is it because of my BS version? Or could it be something else?

Click to collapse



Try looking up Hyper-V. For me it worked installing Nox and then uninstalling Hyoer-V it via it, or you could also manually disable it via _Apps and Features_. Anyhow, Good luck.


----------



## gatarax (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello , better install Bluestack 5 by their official website or by the installer by telegram, this one? :

BlueStacks-Installer_5.3.130.1003_amd64_Nougat32_by_AJacobs.exe

What is the difference please?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Oct 30, 2021)

gatarax said:


> Hello , better install Bluestack 5 by their official website or by the installer by telegram, this one? :
> 
> BlueStacks-Installer_5.3.130.1003_amd64_Nougat32_by_AJacobs.exe
> 
> What is the difference please?

Click to collapse



Online/Offline installer.
Use online installer If you need to update BlueStacks or if you don't need Nougat32


----------



## gatarax (Oct 30, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Online/Offline installer.
> Use online installer If you need to update BlueStacks or if you don't need Nougat32

Click to collapse



Does it mean that online installer is under android 7 Nougat 64-bit? But that offline install of telegram is the same but in 32-bit version?

i have windows10 pro 64bits for info,i think i need to take online installer 64bits then?


----------



## moh3mmed (Nov 11, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> 1. BlueStacks 5 already has a build-in feature root.
> c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_arabica\bluestacks.conf or c:\ProgramData\BlueStacks_nxt\bluestacks.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## milkacaramel (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello
here there are 3 versions of bluestacks 4 :








						Download BlueStacks - App Player on PC - Windows and Mac
					

Download BlueStacks for Windows and Mac. Enjoy over 1 Million Top Android Games with the best app player for PC.




					www.bluestacks.com
				




Nougat 32 bits

Nougat 64 bits

Hyper-V, Nougat 64 bits

and i don't want to enable VT (virtualization) in my bios for various reasons.
Only version 32 bits works without the need to activate the VT .
and i have been using the 32-bit version since 3 years and it works perfectly, although of course the loading of the emulator is slow and the opening of the apps too, of course.

but i wanted to install bluestacks 5
and i tried all 3 versions :
Nougat 32 bits
Nougat 64 bits (Supports Hyper-V)
Pie 64-Bit (Beta)

and unable to launch bluestacks 5 ! : a message is displayed for these 3 versions asking to activate hyper V ,and hyper V cannot activate until VT is activated first in the  bios 
so i can't have bluestacks 5   

is there a trick, a modification, which could make it work without VT like the 32bits version?


----------



## TheCrowX (Nov 13, 2021)

using this tweaker to root bluestacks 5 can we write to /system ? I ask because after rooting i have an app that still can t work


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 14, 2021)

TheCrowX said:


> using this tweaker to root bluestacks 5 can we write to /system ? I ask because after rooting i have an app that still can t work

Click to collapse



Yes, you can write to /system.
Install Root Explorer and try to create any file in the /system.

You can't write to /system when you use fake root. For example this method  (bst.instance.Nougat32.enable_root_access="1" )


----------



## siumonmon (Nov 17, 2021)

Hope someone can help...
Can Nougat 64 bits Hyper-V version support full root or not? (with SuperSU)
OR which latest version of BlueStacks 4/5 64 bits Hyper-V support to use BSTweaker 6.8.2 get full root?
Thanks for help


----------



## beatboxermh (Nov 18, 2021)

please, can you give me the command to close 1 bluestack ?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 18, 2021)

siumonmon said:


> Hope someone can help...
> Can Nougat 64 bits Hyper-V version support full root or not? (with SuperSU)
> OR which latest version of BlueStacks 4/5 64 bits Hyper-V support to use BSTweaker 6.8.2 get full root?
> Thanks for help

Click to collapse



Try BlueStacks 4.280 Hyper-V. It works.
Currently BlueStacks 5 + Hyper-V mode is not supported. I don't have free time to fix it.


----------



## beatboxermh (Nov 18, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> Try BlueStacks 4.280 Hyper-V. It works.
> Currently BlueStacks 5 + Hyper-V mode is not supported. I don't have free time to fix it.

Click to collapse



please, can you give me the command to close 1 bluestack ?


----------



## gatarax (Nov 23, 2021)

Opa114 said:


> Is there a way to copy files from system (windows) to bluestacks root file system? The file explorer of BSTweaker (latest version) doesn't work. Is there are workaround?

Click to collapse



for bluestacks 4 uses bstweaker 51610(5.16.1) it works perfect to copy files from windows to bluestacks root system and inversely  i use it since years


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Opa114 said:


> Is there a way to copy files from system (windows) to bluestacks root file system? The file explorer of BSTweaker (latest version) doesn't work. Is there are workaround?

Click to collapse



What version of BlueStacks are you using?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Opa114 said:


> Bluestacks 5.3.145.1003 N64

Click to collapse



Try to copy any file to /system and then open the tab
Logs - Debug log - send me this file.
Also, can you copy any file to the folder /data/.. or /sdcard/..?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Opa114 said:


> I can't copy anything.

Click to collapse



Send me the log. 
It seems you have Bluestacks 5 Hyper-V


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Opa114 said:


> right i'm using Bluestacks 5 (5.3.145.1003 N64) Hyper-V
> Here are the log:

Click to collapse



BSTweaker doesn't support BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V. 

BlueStacks requires patch, to make root for additional instances.


----------



## USAMac (Nov 28, 2021)

A friend mentioned that BST5 may have implemented support for M1 devices, but I believe he may have meant BST for BS5. This being for BST6, I searched the thread to see if there were any mention but there is not.

Just to be sure, is there any support via BST6 for M1 MacOS devices?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Nov 28, 2021)

USAMac said:


> Just to be sure, is there any support via BST6 for M1 MacOS devices?

Click to collapse



No, BSTweaker doesn't support MacOS devices


----------



## USAMac (Nov 28, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> No, BSTweaker doesn't support MacOS devices

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you


----------



## Markuzkiller (Dec 10, 2021)

When are you guys going to add support for 5.4?
I have been waiting for quite some time by now, but there is no updated version of the App that supports this version

I really appreciate the effort you put on this little but powerful piece of software


----------



## Markuzkiller (Dec 10, 2021)

Markuzkiller said:


> When are you guys going to add support for 5.4?
> I have been waiting for quite some time by now, but there is no updated version of the App that supports this version
> 
> I really appreciate the effort you put on this little but powerful piece of software

Click to collapse



I have the non "Hyper-V" version, just 5.4.100.1026 Nx64 (Windows x64)

I already tried with the latest version of the app (6.8.2b) but it only says: "Version not supported"


----------



## FinleyCarvert (Dec 11, 2021)

could you please add support for Magisk Root ?


----------



## YuRui0604 (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m @Strike_SNC when I mentioned that friend, I have provided the latest Traditional Chinese translations for v 6.8.3 BlueStacks Tweaker, Let me know if there are any missing translations.

Tweaker 6: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1DR5wnvrkgmeo_AemwQ6ORoDJ1ny25mBz?usp=sharing


----------



## rafadsm20 (Dec 13, 2021)

Support for MSI x64 hyper-v
registry key: BlueStacks_msi64_hyperv


----------



## py.qt (Dec 13, 2021)

This localization file supported with BSTweaker v 6.8.3  

Turkish localization file: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vzrAXgWEhk0atTGTVH1TGYGJr8nekh2T/view?usp=sharing 

Türkçe dil desteği.


----------



## ryo.syaputra (Dec 31, 2021)

Anatoly79 said:


> No, BSTweaker doesn't support MacOS devices

Click to collapse



please give the skip and skip all features to copy files


----------



## efi99 (Jan 2, 2022)

efi99 said:


> Hungarian resx language file to v*6.8.0. beta.*

Click to collapse



Corrected a translation error.


----------



## quarky42 (Jan 2, 2022)

dxiv said:


> Thank you for BST, @Anatoly79. Is there a way, or could it be added, to have BS bridge (rather than NAT) into the host network, so that it uses an IP within the local network subnet?
> 
> In my case, I would want the emulator to "see" a chromecast device connected to my home network. On a quick search, I found the same question being asked by people looking to use BS with other local devices - security cameras, SONOS speakers, actual android phones etc. What I did not find, however, was a resolution whether that's even possible using BS. Most common advice was to use nox or memu, instead, which appear to come with such an option built-in. Though I'd still prefer to find a way to get it to work using BS.

Click to collapse



Did you ever figure this out or get a reply later with info?  If so, I'd love to get this working.

I can see in the BlueStacks Engine Subfolder a HypervVM.json file where the virtual network switch is configured to NAT type.  There might be a way to change it to bridged but I'm not sure what all settings are affected.

If I can locate some documentation on the underlying engine (HyperV ?  Virtual ox? What is it?) I might be able to figure out the syntax for the config file to manually change it.

I also need to be able to run BlueStacks as an application on my local PC / local network... Not behind a virtual switch / NAT.   This would be a huge help for being able to setup / configure devices on my network that have good Android support and really bad PC support.


----------



## sp5it (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello. 
BS 4.280.0.1022 is it possible to patch premium version?
Mike


----------



## xdashad (Jan 7, 2022)

Does anyone know how to add Magisk to Bluestacks 5.5, any assitance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thangtrinh34 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello, can you help me, i try to use bluestack 5.5 and BStweak 68040 to root and install xposed, root and install SU is ok but xposed is not done. Because after install xposed my bluestack VMs can not start again, its stuck in 99%. How can i resilove this problem? Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## huskydg (Jan 9, 2022)

Bluestacks Tweaker should add Magisk root


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 9, 2022)

huskydg said:


> Bluestacks Tweaker should add Magisk root

Click to collapse



@huskydg 
Just fixed a patch for temporary root (instead of edit bluestacks.conf)




.


----------



## huskydg (Jan 9, 2022)

Anatoly79 said:


> @huskydg
> Just fixed a patch for temporary root (instead of edit bluestacks.conf)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okey  btw your tool is good


----------



## redz_kazunari (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi. It looks like latest bs tweaker can't detect instances' adb (bs ver 5.5.0.1083, adb already turned on in bluestack instance). So rooting isnt possible


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 10, 2022)

redz_kazunari said:


> Hi. It looks like latest bs tweaker can't detect instances' adb (bs ver 5.5.0.1083, adb already turned on in bluestack instance). So rooting isnt possible

Click to collapse



You are probably using BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V.

Logs - Open debug log.  Send me this file.


----------



## redz_kazunari (Jan 10, 2022)

Anatoly79 said:


> You are probably using BlueStacks 5 Hyper-V.
> 
> Logs - Open debug log.  Send me this file.

Click to collapse



Yes, turned out the installer is hyper-V ver. Problem's solved


----------



## Alkuam (Jan 11, 2022)

redz_kazunari said:


> Yes, turned out the installer is hyper-V ver. Problem's solved

Click to collapse



Where did you get a version that wasn't hyper-v? All the downloads for BS 5 seems to be the same. Even the pie link installs nougat.


----------



## Simba0029 (Jan 13, 2022)

These are Magisk on Nox + Bluestacks tweaker questions but since there seems to be some overlap on the thread anyway I'll just post it all here.

I'm running Bluestacks 5.5.10.1001  Pie only (so no hyper-v).  I was mostly able to get Magisk on Nox to install offline with alpha using BluestacksTweaker, but when I get to the final menu for "your device needs additional setup. .  ." I click OK and it just takes me to the screen to install magisk. None of the options work.

So I opened MagiskOnNox again and it says that it's installed.  So, is Magisk installed or do I need I need to do more?

Assuming that MOX is correct I've been trying to install xposed.  It seems like Xposed on BT is only for nougat but I tried anyway and it didn't work.  The Xposed thread here has downloads for up to 27, but alpha is 28, so that isn't working, and LSposed isn't installing either (not riru or zygisk)

So my second question is, How do I install Xposed on BS 5 Pie using these tools?  

Thank you all


----------



## huskydg (Jan 14, 2022)

Simba0029 said:


> These are Magisk on Nox + Bluestacks tweaker questions but since there seems to be some overlap on the thread anyway I'll just post it all here.
> 
> I'm running Bluestacks 5.5.10.1001  Pie only (so no hyper-v).  I was mostly able to get Magisk on Nox to install offline with alpha using BluestacksTweaker, but when I get to the final menu for "your device needs additional setup. .  ." I click OK and it just takes me to the screen to install magisk. None of the options work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This problem was fixed in:








						Release v10029 · HuskyDG/MagiskOnEmu
					

update to 10029




					github.com
				




Also watch full video here:


----------



## Reard (Jan 20, 2022)

Finally upgraded to BS 5.5 from 4.2x of the old. I noticed that BSTweaker6 doesn't have remove promos/ads/premium stuff anymore, is there a reason why? Is it not needed anymore? I do see popular games list and play & win stuff.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Reard said:


> Finally upgraded to BS 5.5 from 4.2x of the old. I noticed that BSTweaker6 doesn't have remove promos/ads/premium stuff anymore, is there a reason why? Is it not needed anymore? I do see popular games list and play & win stuff.

Click to collapse



Install any launcher without ads. Open the tab Helpers - Hide Launcher.


----------



## Reard (Jan 30, 2022)

Anatoly79 said:


> Install any launcher without ads. Open the tab Helpers - Hide Launcher.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by any launcher without ads? You have a link to a launcher without ads? I just install BS 5.5 normally then ran it. I started BS then used your app to Hide Launcher and now it's just in some infinite loading screen on Starting BS, please wait. I then pressed unpach and it immediately allowed me in BS (showing icons and such). When I press patch again it goes black for a few seconds then shows Android is starting... with infinite loop.


----------



## Reard (Jan 31, 2022)

Reard said:


> What do you mean by any launcher without ads? You have a link to a launcher without ads? I just install BS 5.5 normally then ran it. I started BS then used your app to Hide Launcher and now it's just in some infinite loading screen on Starting BS, please wait. I then pressed unpach and it immediately allowed me in BS (showing icons and such). When I press patch again it goes black for a few seconds then shows Android is starting... with infinite loop.

Click to collapse



Nvm, Nova Launcher then use hide launcher patch... Guess there's no way to just remove them like before. :/


----------



## Simba0029 (Feb 3, 2022)

huskydg said:


> This problem was fixed in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this.  It got me all the way and then I hit a wall.  I'm just coming back to it now.

With this I was able to get xposed installed. when I went back and removed root via bluestacks tweaker so it would just be magisk with root, suddenly magisk didn't have root or superusr permissions even though it was installed.  

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Anatoly79 (Feb 15, 2022)

Simba0029 said:


> when I went back and removed root via bluestacks tweaker so it would just be magisk with root,

Click to collapse



Tab Root. Unlock - run BlueStacks - Patch (it will turn on a temporary root). 
Then install magisk. 
Don't use any other buttons for root/unroot. Don't need to remove root via bstweaker. Temporary root will be autoremove after restart


----------



## faesinth (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm having a problem with the dir my bluestacks is in, in bstweaker 6 it's saying that it's in a completely different folder, making it not able to launch and I don't know how to change the directory, renaming the bluestacks folder breaks it so I'm not sure.


----------



## Anatoly79 (Mar 12, 2022)

*BlueStacks 5.6.0.1126 Hyper-V root.*

BlueStacks Hyper-V generates virtual machine settings on the fly at startup. Because of this, it is impossible to create a file with the correct settings for each instance. I experimentally tweaked HD-Player.exe so that it forms the necessary paths.

1. Close BlueStacks
2. Replace c:\Program Files\BlueStacks_nxt\HD-Player.exe with the file from archive HD-Player.5.6.0.1126.zip https://bstweaker.tk/utils
3. Run BSTweaker 6.8.6+ and select BlueStacks 5 (Hyper-V) in the Settings


4. Open the tab Root - Unlock
5. Run BlueStacks - Install SuperSu/Update Su Binary

*If additional instances are not used, then it is not necessary to change HD-Player.exe. The modified file is needed only for the correct launch of additional instances.

In order for additional instances to work, it is necessary to perform Unlock for each instance, otherwise they will not start.



*


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 14, 2022)

здравствуйте, почему adb не загорается красным, что делать через ваши команды не помогает в Windows


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 14, 2022)

hello, why does adb not light up red, what to do through your commands does not help on windows


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 15, 2022)

AdbTcp:Подключение не установлено, т.к. конечный компьютер отверг запрос на подключение 127.0.0.1:5037:False


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 15, 2022)

кто знает


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 15, 2022)

AdbTcp:Connection is not established because the destination computer rejected the connection request 127.0.0.1:5037:False who will help that I will give 50 rubles


----------



## faesinth (Mar 19, 2022)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks 5.6.0.1126 Hyper-V root.*
> 
> BlueStacks Hyper-V generates virtual machine settings on the fly at startup. Because of this, it is impossible to create a file with the correct settings for each instance. I experimentally tweaked HD-Player.exe so that it forms the necessary paths.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tysm, worked.


----------



## faesinth (Mar 19, 2022)

faesinth said:


> Tysm, worked.

Click to collapse



Didn't have the Hyper-V one so I used the normal one and it still worked.


----------



## kosta_sistema (Mar 19, 2022)

faesinth said:


> Tysm, worked.

Click to collapse



I would like to go to BlueStacks 3


----------



## zarkos10 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
Just installed *Current version of BSTweaker 6.8.6 beta. (BlueStacks 4.150 - 5.6 + Pie) +   in order to use it with Bluestack 5.6.1 N32
The root were confirmed everything linked but when I try to create a new profile trough the button CREATE ...than nothing   can't push the button is not working ...
Can't understand where is my mistake and what I'm supposed to do ......
Actually when typing just see that I have WIN 64 system and than Downloaded Bluestack N32 ....but is working ...
Need  your help because can't find a solution!*


----------



## Mrspyro (Mar 24, 2022)

I am trying to use this tool in memu, and I can not use it in memu because I need the network bridge adapter, and it does not work for bluestacks but the adb server does not take my memu emulator, could someone help me with this? If it is necessary to pay for the time, I will pay it.


----------



## Mrspyro (Mar 28, 2022)

no help not even paying?


----------



## vec-tor (Apr 24, 2022)

Hello,

New to xda, sorry if this not the good place. I'm first trying to figure out how all of this is working 

It seems bstweaker 6 doesn't work with the last bluestacks version 5.7: is there some tweak to make it work or just wait for he next update?

Another question: I would like to test with bs 5.6 but I can't find any old version of bs! (especially 64bit with hyper-v offline installer and not the one with the tag 'amd64'). Does there exists some library/mirror/ftp something with all old versions of bs?

Thank you


----------



## Charles0 (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi, there. there is no more option 4 in the menu to fix the modules loading problem after magisk installed.


----------



## Charles0 (Apr 26, 2022)

vec-tor said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to xda, sorry if this not the good place. I'm first trying to figure out how all of this is working
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










						BlueStacks 5
					

{loadposition bs_download_link_head}




					bstweaker.tk


----------



## py.qt (Apr 28, 2022)

vec-tor said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to xda, sorry if this not the good place. I'm first trying to figure out how all of this is working
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. They were said that an update is coming soon on Telegram channel. Best regards


----------



## TheMan2204 (May 3, 2022)

Hello, 

I was downloading Bluestacks Tweaker 6.8.6 beta and when I scanned it with Virus Total, it said 7 vendors flagged it as malicious, but my Bitdefender antivirus said it was safe.  Are the reports in Virus Total false positives?

https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/d55ab8e7b6b67c01015a2498ef6f4bf94a35d0de55400ef9b9536b60ccde0ea8

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 10, 2022)

Would you please update the second download link for tweaker, its still on 6.8.6 beta, not 6.8.7.  I do not wish to use telegram, have enough programs similar.


----------



## JohnnyKirm (May 10, 2022)

JohnnyKirm said:


> Would you please update the second download link for tweaker, its still on 6.8.6 beta, not 6.8.7.  I do not wish to use telegram, have enough programs similar.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick response. Appreciated.


----------



## RaTaJ_87 (May 15, 2022)

I have BlueStacks 4.280.1.1002 which version of BlueStacks Tweaker should I use for rezsize to 128gb capacity ?

I try 5.16.1. (BlueStacks 2.5 - 4.170) and BSTweaker 6.8.7 beta. (BlueStacks 4.150 - 5.7) with no sucess


----------



## mad1999 (May 21, 2022)

Hey Anatoly79 or anyone,
Do you know how to mount or bind or whatever it's called "/mnt/windows"
An App can only access /storage/emulated/0 files, for example let's say Google Drive you can only upload files from /storage/emulated/0 also known as "Internal Storage", what i want to upload files from Bluestacks Shared folder directly, (/mnt/windows/BstSharedFolder), i don't want to use Bluestacks's Media Manager Share Button or copy/paste it's time consuming and consumes performance.
So maybe there is a way to mount /mnt/windows as /storage/emulated/0/"RANDOM FOLDER"
Thanks

Bluestacks 5 Pie64


----------



## Dmitrii Chernov (May 26, 2022)

Please help me, how I can programmatically kill Bluestacks 5.7 using AutoIt script? When I try to use the command ProcessClose("HD-Player.exe"), a window with "Cancel" and  "Close" appears waiting for the user's confirmation.


----------



## patriciajamesaj13 (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello everyone! I currently have both Bluestacks 4 and Bluestacks 5 downloaded on the same computer. I'm trying to root Bluestacks 4, but BSTweaker only shows me the Bluestacks 5 instances.

How can I make BSTweaker read the Bluestacks 4 instances instead of the Bluestacks 5?

My Bluestacks 4 is version 4.280, so I still have to use BSTweaker 6 :s

Thanks!


----------



## Anatoly79 (Jun 5, 2022)

patriciajamesaj13 said:


> How can I make BSTweaker read the Bluestacks 4 instances instead of the Bluestacks 5?
> 
> My Bluestacks 4 is version 4.280, so I still have to use BSTweaker 6 :s
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Tab Settings - Emulator


----------



## patriciajamesaj13 (Jun 9, 2022)

Anatoly79 said:


> Tab Settings - Emulator

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks so much!!
Also, I noticed that there is a BSTweakerConsole executable. Does that mean we can run bstweaker and root blustacks with console instead of gui? If so, is there documentation on how to do this?


----------



## GRAY616 (Jun 17, 2022)

Alguien me puede ayudar a resolver este problema, que muestra que no se pudo establecer una conexión ya que la computadora de destino negó dicha conexión.
ADB aparece en rojo y no sé qué hacer.

*Mod translation via GT:  *
Can someone help me to solve this problem, which shows that a connection could not be established as the target computer denied such a connection.
ADB shows up in red and I don't know what to do.


----------



## RaTaJ_87 (Jun 17, 2022)

GRAY616 which version of BlueStacks You have ?​


----------



## GRAY616 (Jun 21, 2022)

RaTaJ_87 said:


> GRAY616 ¿Qué versión de BlueStacks tienes?​

Click to collapse



msi 4.240


----------



## RaTaJ_87 (Jun 21, 2022)

I think You should check this version of BS Tweaker





https://bstweaker.tk/zip/BSTweaker 6/BSTweaker69000.zip


----------



## Hoài Nghi Nhân Sinh (Jun 25, 2022)

How to solve this problem?


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentException: Illegal characters in path.
   at System.IO.Path.CheckInvalidPathChars(String path, Boolean checkAdditional)
   at System.IO.Path.Combine(String path1, String path2)
   at VmNox6.Nox6VMMainInfoPath.get_AdbExe()
   at Engine.MainEngine.get_AdbServerMonitor()
   at CustomControls.AdbServerControl.OnLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.UserControl.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at DevExpress.XtraEditors.XtraUserControl.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at DevExpress.XtraEditors.XtraForm.WndProc(Message& msg)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4515.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BlueStacksTweaker
    Assembly Version: 6.8.7.0
    Win32 Version: 6.8.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/BlueStacksTweaker.exe
----------------------------------------
NLog
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.7.5.12092
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/NLog.DLL
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4488.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4341.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4515.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4395.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_B
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.Utils.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.Utils.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.Data.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.Data.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4515.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.CustomControls
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.CustomControls.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.Engine
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.Engine.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4455.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.ServiceModel
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4455.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ServiceModel/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.ServiceModel.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Serialization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4455.0 built by: NET48REL1LAST_C
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.VirtualMachines
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VirtualMachines.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraBars.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraBars.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
Newtonsoft.Json
    Assembly Version: 12.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 12.0.3.23909
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/Newtonsoft.Json.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Numerics
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Numerics/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Numerics.dll
----------------------------------------
BST.VmNox6
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmNox6.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer64
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer64.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayerBase
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayerBase.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer4
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer4.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmLDPlayer3
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmLDPlayer3.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmMemu7
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmMemu7.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks5x64Hyper
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks5x64Hyper.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacksBase
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacksBase.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks5Arabica
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks5Arabica.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks4x86Lollipop
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks4x86Lollipop.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks4x64Hyper
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks4x64Hyper.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks4x86
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks4x86.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.VmBlueStacks4x64
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.VmBlueStacks4x64.DLL
----------------------------------------
BST.Helpers
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/BST.Helpers.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraEditors.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraEditors.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraGrid.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraGrid.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
DevExpress.XtraLayout.v18.2
    Assembly Version: 18.2.7.0
    Win32 Version: 18.2.7.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/Downloads/Compressed/BSTweaker6/Bin/DevExpress.XtraLayout.v18.2.DLL
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.8.4161.0 built by: NET48REL1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## Hoài Nghi Nhân Sinh (Jun 25, 2022)

Hoài Nghi Nhân Sinh said:


> How to solve this problem?
> View attachment 5645595See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i solved it, it happened after i have tried to modify Nox 7, and the setting still apply with Nox 7 even if i delete old BSTweaker and run a new one. Solution is remove Nox emulator then run BST again. Hope there have a better solution soon.


----------



## RaTaJ_87 (Jul 2, 2022)

Which version of BlueStacks should I choose, to be able use BSTweaker RESIZE to 128gb ?


----------



## iamatx (Jul 9, 2022)

how to edit build.prop in BS 5 any idea?
\


----------



## gatarax (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello,
i have bluestacks 5 Pie 64-Bit Beta. Impossible to root it with bstweaker 69000. When i click on "unlock" it says "true" but after when i click on "install SuperSu" it goes "fail" all the time! help me

EDIT : I apologize  : The root works ! It never worked for me because i was opening an instance by Bluestacks 5 multi-instance and running my bluetsacks 5 pie beta .And bstweaker can't root the instances and i didn't know it. I completely uninstalled my bluestacks pie beta by revo uninstaller and i rebooted. Then i installed bluestacks 5 pie 64bit by the bluestacks site and bstweaker 69010 succeeded in rooting bluestacks 5 pie immediately.Thank you very much


----------



## Cyberneticx (Jul 21, 2022)

I am trying to root bluestacks 5.8.100.6507 N32

When I open the tweaker it only recognizes my LD player 3 emulator.

I go to settings and change emulator. It restarts and goes back to LD player 3


----------



## Harrish.exe (Jul 26, 2022)

what should I do If I get this error?


----------



## long45343 (Aug 9, 2022)

I have add Simplified Chinese language in BsTweaker.
Here is the resx FIle's link:








						简体中文.resx
					

RESX File



					1drv.ms
				



Shall you adopt it?


----------



## Anatoly79 (Aug 9, 2022)

long45343 said:


> I have add Simplified Chinese language in BsTweaker.
> Here is the resx FIle's link:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I will add this translation in the future release.


----------



## iamwearingasuitofham (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi, I'm having a trouble with the software. I can't even open it. I'm using windows 10 21H1, turned off my antivirus.


----------



## ed9d48 (Aug 25, 2022)

Cyberneticx said:


> Estou tentando root bluestacks 5.8.100.6507 N32
> 
> Quando eu abro o tweaker ele só reconhece o meu emulador LD player 3.
> 
> Vou às configurações e mudo o emulador. Ele reinicia e volta para o LD player 3

Click to collapse



hi could you send me a link to the bluestacks version 5.8.100.6507 Chinese N32 yours I can't find it anywhere please send link via mediafire send in my message box in inbox conversation the link
anyone who has the link also wants to share to help me I appreciate it


----------



## yanniclord (Sep 1, 2022)

Allow us to change the ADB port in order to use this with Hyper-V instances please.


----------



## tEmpes7uouS (Sep 10, 2022)

question: is it possible to remove the game center tab (+play & win button etc.) from bluestacks 4.280? because bstweaker 5 doesn't work on it.. and only that one has the specific option to remove that stuff from bluestacks 4. bstweaker 6 doesn't have that option :/


----------



## tEmpes7uouS (Sep 10, 2022)

oh btw, the google drive link on your website for older releases of bstweaker doesn't work


----------



## Anatoly79 (Sep 11, 2022)

tEmpes7uouS said:


> oh btw, the google drive link on your website for older releases of bstweaker doesn't work

Click to collapse


* disk.yandex *


----------



## Arzkan (Sep 12, 2022)

Any suggestions or info on increasing performance by editing available resources to Bluestacks 5 x64 (Hyper-V)?

I have tried about everything I can think of over a span of a week. HD-Player uses, at most, 10% of my dedicated GPU and ~30% CPU. I am having bad performance issues, like stuttering, regardless of  varying game settings and Bluestacks settings. It doesn't really make sense. I have very good hardware in my PC.


----------



## Roury (Sep 19, 2022)

Is not working  on the version 5.9.140.1014 N32 (13 september 2022)


----------



## NadimM (Sep 25, 2022)

Whenever I try to change emulators on 6.9.1, BSTweaker restarts but doesn't change the emulator. I am trying to change from LDPlayer 4 to LDPlayer 64-bit


----------



## iwanttoroot (Oct 3, 2022)

would anyone want to send me a download link to bstweaker because the website seems to be down for me, when i visit it, it says error no matter what i do.
EDIT:
It was my location bringing me down, as soon as i vpn'd to france it worked


----------



## alen9788 (Oct 13, 2022)

hi is it possible to install the magisk delta to the BS5 android 9? have successfully installed it to the LD player.


----------



## Ys5 (Oct 16, 2022)

What's the meaning of a trailing asterisk in BlueStacks Tweaker's instance listing ?
:::


----------



## wuri (Nov 2, 2022)

Although magisk can be installed, it can't load the modules, the old version of MagiskOnEmu has a repair option (v10024 or other version), but it can't be downloaded anymore, can anyone help?


----------



## wordlesswind (Nov 6, 2022)

Hello,

It seems that BSTweaker does not support the Chinese version of BlueStacks.



It could not find BlueStacks China.
I seem to have found its location in the registry: HKLM\SOFTWARE\BlueStacks_nxt_cn

BlueStacks China is maintained by Bluestack Systems, Inc. but is distributed by their Chinese subsidiary.
There seems to be no changes in the software, but the ads, game center and update servers are all Chinese versions.

Website





						【BlueStacks安卓模拟器】安卓模拟器_Android模拟器_手游模拟器_蓝叠安卓模拟器官网
					

安卓模拟器哪个好用?安卓模拟器电脑版哪个好?安卓模拟器官方下载去哪里?安卓模拟器电脑玩手机游戏就用BlueStacks蓝叠安卓模拟器,BlueStacks蓝叠安卓模拟器是全球唯一一个拥有核心技术专利的安卓模拟器及引擎，BlueStacks蓝叠安卓模拟器的游戏兼容性和系统兼容性远超同类产品。优异的游戏速度、流畅度、稳定性结合简单易用及生动的界面给用户带来手游模拟器最佳体验。




					www.bluestacks.cn
				



5


			https://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/bs5/BlueStacksMicroInstaller.exe
		

5 Offline


			https://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/bs5/BlueStacksFullInstaller.exe
		

4


			https://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/client/BlueStacks4Setup.exe
		

4 64-bit


			https://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/client/Bcgp64Setup.exe
		

3


			https://aliosscdn.bluestacks.cn/client/BlueStacks3Setup.exe


----------



## Janizan (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi 
I have *BSTweaker 6.9.1 beta. (BlueStacks 4.150 - 5.9) + FileManager for BlueStacks, MEmu, Nox, LDPlayer*
And *LDPlayer 9*
I've installed LDPlayer and when I'm trying to Run as Administrator Bluestacks Tweaker it says "Emulator not found (Registry)"
Maybe it happens because I've installed LDPlayer not in default folder?
Pls help me, what should I do?


----------



## p0tchy (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks for the tool. Bluestacks is the only emulator I found that actually works with Hyper-V and WSL2 enabled. The only thing I was missing is root mode and this tool solves the problem.


----------



## Senhistr (Dec 30, 2022)

Is anyone else getting this error? The device id changer works fine but i really need root and it just wont root



I keep getting this error (bluestacks 5)


----------



## Cyberdr3am (Dec 31, 2022)

Senhistr said:


> View attachment 5797421
> Is anyone else getting this error? The device id changer works fine but i really need root and it just wont root
> View attachment 5797423
> I keep getting this error (bluestacks 5)

Click to collapse



Do you use the last bluestack version ? Because this app don't work for the last bluestack 5.10 for the moment


----------



## Senhistr (Dec 31, 2022)

Cyberdr3am said:


> Do you use the last bluestack version ? Because this app don't work for the last bluestack 5.10 for the momment

Click to collapse



I am on 5.9.0.1061.


----------



## kuninox (Jan 5, 2023)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks Tweaker 6. Tool for modifing BlueStacks 2 & 3 & 3N & 4 & 5*

Click to collapse



Hi Anatoly,

I am using BlueStacks 5.10.10.xxx. As stated in the "Device" tab, BSTweaker 6.9.2 beta is only able to change 3 things: IMEI, Android ID and GPS. I found an ISP still bans & prohibits the use of a device even though these three things have been changed. This is because they read "Hardware Serial".

So, can you add an option to change the Hardware Serial? And if possible, also the option to change Google Advertising ID and Wifi MAC.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dennys Jeanpier (Jan 5, 2023)

erikferreira said:


> si funciona, entonces el problema es otra cosa, lo intentaré nuevamente.
> 
> Gracias.

Click to collapse



tengo el mismo problema "Emulator not found (registry)" ayuda porfavor

*Mod translation: * I have the same problem "Emulator not found (registry)" help please


----------



## jtownsle (Jan 7, 2023)

Anatoly79 said:


> *BlueStacks 5.6.0.1126 Hyper-V root.*
> 
> BlueStacks Hyper-V generates virtual machine settings on the fly at startup. Because of this, it is impossible to create a file with the correct settings for each instance. I experimentally tweaked HD-Player.exe so that it forms the necessary paths.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to provide direct links to these files accessible by web, rather than telegram? Telegram requires a smartphone number to register (I still use a flip phone, which is why I use Bluestacks on my desktop, not my phone for mobile gaming). Even the "Telegram for Windows Desktop" still requires an SMS phone number for registration & I'm not willing to share that.


----------

